# PORTOFINO BAY HOTEL INFO...FAQ`s and more.......



## schumigirl

*THERE MAY BE MENU AND OPERATIONAL CHANGES DUE TO COVID-19.

We can change information as we get it, but as always alterations can occur without notice. 






We have many new visitors to the site asking questions and needing help with their visit, hopefully this thread will answer any queries anyone may have, whether it be room choice, restaurant choices and so much more.......please ask any questions and someone should be able to answer you.

Any comments about your stay at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel are most welcome.

THERE IS NO RESORT FEE AT THIS HOTEL.

THE COST OF 1 NIGHTS STAY WILL BE TAKEN AT BOOKING. BALANCE WILL BE PAID ON DEPARTURE.

IF YOU WISH TO PAY THE BALANCE AHEAD OF YOUR STAY, CONTACT THE HOTEL DIRECTLY. 

IT WILL TAKE YOU APPROXIMATELY 15 -20 MINUTES TO WALK TO THE PARKS FROM THE HOTEL, OR BOATS ARE READILY AVAILABLE FROM ONE HOUR BEFORE EARLY ENTRY. 




AS OF NOV 2021 THE CHARGE FOR A THIRD ADULT PER ROOM GOES UP TO $45 PER NIGHT. THIS EXTRA CHARGE IS FOR AGED 18 AND OVER. 




Loews Portofino Bay Hotel 5601 Universal Blvd. 
Orlando, FL 32819 
Reservations: 1-888-273-1311 
Phone: 407-503-1000 
Fax: 407-503-1010 



MAP OF THE PROPERTY


https://files.constantcontact.com/0a7718b0101/6a9326bf-7a87-4dd0-a167-0750883711c2.pdf*


*CHECK IN AND CANCELLATION POLICY*
*Age Requirements
Guests must be 21 years of age to book a hotel room and provide proper identification upon check-in. There must be at least one person in the reserved room who is 21 years of age or older.

Check in/Check Out
Check-in at 4:00 PM 
Check-out at 11:00 AM 
Your Universal Express℠ Unlimited ride access (restrictions apply)** is valid from the time issued by the front desk until the Universal Orlando theme parks close, the day of your departure. Pre-registering is allowed at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel, Hard Rock Hotel, and Loews Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Orlando Resort the morning of your arrival date; you will be issued your Universal Express℠ Unlimited pass to use in the theme parks all day for Universal Express access, if needed. 

There are 3 check out options: By Television, Express Check-out or Traditional Check out available at the Front Desk 

Modification Policy
Modifications to existing reservations are subject to availability at time of change. 

Deposit Requirements*



*

Equal to one night's room rate plus tax.
The credit card will be charged within 5 business days of the booking date.
Arrivals within 5 days of booking will have their credit card charged upon hotel check-in; full cancellation policies apply.
*
*Acceptable forms of payment
The following major credit cards may be accepted for deposits: 

For reservation deposits, cash and traveler's checks are not accepted.*



*

Discover/NOVUS
American Express
Visa
MasterCard
Diners Club
Japanese Credit Bureau (JCB)
Carte Blanche
*
*Once a guest arrives at Universal Orlando, all of the above forms of payment, plus cash and traveler's checks, will be accepted for additional hotel charges. 


Hotel Taxes
Universal Orlando on-site hotels will include applicable taxes to be collected each night of a guest’s stay. These taxes are included as a percentage of the room charge. 

Florida State Sales Tax 6.5% 
Orange County Occupancy Tax 6% 
12.5% Total Tax 

Cancellation Policy
Days Prior to Stay:
6 days or more 
0- 5 days prior
Penalties:
Full refund 
charged one night's room rate plus tax


PLEASE NOTE: Deposits are forfeited if guest checks out of the hotel prior to the check-out date. 



PARKING CHARGES

Overnight Guest Parking
Self parking: $28 plus tax per night, per vehicle 
Valet parking: $37 plus tax per night, per vehicle

Day Guest Parking
Self parking: $30 plus tax per day, per vehicle 
Valet parking: $42 plus tax per day, per vehicle

Rates are subject to change without notice.*




*ONSITE CAR RENTAL:*

*As of April 16, 2018, Hertz will no longer have a rental stand onsite.*
*They will be replaced by AVIS car rental*




*TRANSPORTATION SERVICES OFFERED


On-Site Transportation Complimentary resort wide transportation includes Water Taxis at our Premier or Preferred hotels, and Shuttle Buses at all Universal Orlando Resort on-site hotels. Waterways connect the Universal Orlando resort hotels to Universal Studios®, Universal CityWalk® and Islands of Adventure from our Premier or Preferred hotels. Each hotel is also within walking distance to Universal Studios, Universal's Islands of Adventure and CityWalk. SeaWorld® & Wet 'n Wild® water park Transportation*

Scheduled transportation to SeaWorld®, Wet 'n Wild® water park and Aquatica™ is provided via Super Star Shuttle with departures based on regular operating hours* (does not run continuously). Boarding passes for the Super Star Shuttle required and available at the Attraction Ticket Center located in the hotel lobby, one day in advance and up to 30 minutes prior to departure. 
*Not valid for Special Events or Groups. Airport Transportation
An airport shuttle service is available for hotel guests arriving into Orlando International Airport through Destination MCO. Visit the concierge desk for details. Fees apply. *



*




Departure Point from Airport: Ground transportation area on lower level of airport.
Departure Point from Hotels: Porte Cochere of each hotel

*



*ONE QUESTION OFTEN ASKED.......DO WE GET UNLIMITED EXPRESS PASS HERE....

The answer is yes you do. It is valid from when you check in until park closing on your check out day.

Although check in is officially 4pm, you can check in as early as 6am. Your room may not be ready but if it isn't you can leave any bags you have securely with Bell Services located adjacent to check in.

When you check in you will be given room keys matching the amount of guests on your reservation. As of 2017 this room key is your EP access. It has your name and date of your stay stamped on it. You show this to enter the EP and have it scanned either at the beginning or further into the line depending on the ride. 

The EP queue is a separate to queue to the regular one and waits are usually much less than normal queue. You will need to show this to TM on entering the queue. 

You will need your room key if you are planning to take advantage of Early Entry offered to onsite resort guests. EE is one hour before regular guests are allowed in.

**EP is a perk of staying at one of the qualifying hotels. Where you buy your park tickets has nothing to do with this and doesn't affect EP in any way***


*There is a will call desk in this area too, where you can pick up pre ordered tickets or purchase any tickets you require.

Walking to the park from the hotel takes approximately 15 minutes depending on your personal speed and ability. 

Boats run regularly day and night. *




*ONSITE RESTAURANTS AND LOUNGES


There are many good choices for dining at Portofino Bay.


BICE RISTORANTE*

*An exquisite culinary voyage right to the heart of Italy awaits you amid a decor which combines Old World elegance and modern chic. Bice Ristorante offers Northern Italian cuisine and superb service in an elegant atmosphere. 

Pasta is rolled daily at the restaurant! Hand Crafted, Delicious Desserts created by the Pastry Chef. 

Bice carries an extensive wine list including a wide selection of Italian wines, plus after dinner drinks. 

Open daily for dinner at 5:30pm. 
Reservations recommended, please call (407) 503-1415. 
Bice is kid-friendly and offers a Kids Menu for children under the age of 12. *


*BICE MENU


http://www.bice-orlando.com/menu*

*Private dining rooms are available for up to 66 guests and include two private rooms: *



*

Umbria for up to 24 guests
Venenzia for up to 42 guests
*
*Private terraces available for receptions. Semi-private dining options also available. The Main Dining Room may also be booked exclusively for events of up to 160 guests. 

Contact Kerry Mohring at (407) 503-1416 to start planning your special event or email at events@biceorlando.com. 

Resort or buisness casual attire is recommended. We ask for no beachwear in the restaurant and no sleeveless shirts for gentleman.

Validation for complimentary self parking is available for guests not staying in the hotel. Validation for Valet parking is also available at a discounted rate of $5.00 + tax.


MAMA DELLAS RISTORANTE


Open daily for dinner at 5:30pm 
Full Service 
Casual Attire 
Reservations are recommended please call 407-503-DINE (3463) 
Validation for self-parking is available for guests not staying at the hotel. *



*DINNER MENU`S


https://mama-dellas-ristorante.constantcontactsites.com/*




*TRATTORIA DEL PORTO

This full-service restaurant is open for breakfast, lunch* and for dinner*, featuring Pasta Cucina. 


Hours of Operation 

Breakfast:
Featuring an array of breakfast items and unlimited refills on coffee and juice. 
Daily from 7:00am - 11:00am
Weekends from 7:00am till Noon. 

Breakfast Buffet
Pricing for breakfast buffets is available by calling 407-503-1200 
Prices are exclusive of tax or gratuity 

Lunch:*
*CLOSED (SUBJECT TO CHANGE)*

*Dinner:
5:30pm - 10:30pm 
*Open on select days. Hours subject to change *


*https://trattoria-del-porto.constantcontactsites.com/*




**Restaurant hours subject to change without notice. 




SAL`S MARKET DELI*

*Authentic Italian cafe featuring sensational Italian sandwiches, antipasto, fresh fruit, salads and brick oven pizzas. Also available “to go.” Open daily.


Monday - Thursday - 11:00am – 11:00pm

Friday - Saturday - 11:00am – 12:00am

Sunday - 11:00am – 11:00pm




https://sals-market-deli.constantcontactsites.com/*



*THE THIRSTY FISH*


*This harborside wine bar offers a selection of drinks and appetizers. Open daily.

Monday - Friday - 5:00pm – 12:00am

Saturday - Sunday - 1:00pm – 12:00am




https://the-thirsty-fish.constantcontactsites.com/*




*BAR AMERICAN

This swank lobby lounge features classic style martinis, European cocktails and Italy's treasured grappas, along with elegant hors d’oeuvres. 

Hours of Operation
Open select nights 4pm - 10pm 





SPLENDIDO BAR AND GRILL

Located poolside, everything from burgers to salads and an array of light specialties are available, including your favorite beverages. It's the perfect place to grab a bite when you're at the pool for the day. *


*https://splendido-bar-and-grill.constantcontactsites.com/


This open-air bar and grill overlooking the beach pool offers cocktails, salads, sandwiches, burgers and more. Open daily.

Monday - Sunday - 11:00am – 11:00pm*




*STARBUCKS


Start your day with a signature Starbucks® cappuccino, enjoy the afternoon with a Frappuccino® blended beverage, or savor the exquisite flavors of the finest Starbucks Reserve® coffees brewed right in front of you with the exclusive Clover® brewing system found only in select Starbucks® stores. *



*Hours Of Operation
Daily 6am – 8pm


Hours of operation are subject to change. Please inquire applicable outlet hours upon arrival to the hotel.*





*GELATERIA


There's nothing quite like an Italian bakery featuring tempting biscotti, homemade gelato, luscious pastries, and specialty coffee, espresso, and more. 

Open for breakfast offering cereal, pastries, seasonal fruit, parfaits, breakfast sandwiches and more. 


https://gelateria.constantcontactsites.com/*


*Hours Of Operation

Monday - Thursday - 06:00am – 08:00pm

Friday - Saturday - 06:00am – 10:00pm

Sunday - 06:00am – 08:00pm*









*24 HOUR ROOM SERVICE


Eat in the privacy of your own room and choose from a wide variety of menu options, whether you have an early meeting or need a midnight snack - we'll bring it to you!



IN ROOM AMENITY CHOICES

http://stayinguniversal.com/resorts/portofino-bay-resort/in-room-gifts/

(Thanks to stayinguniversal.com for the link)






CLUB LOUNGE*




*

Our 3,500 square foot lounge located off the main lobby
*



*

Personal concierge services to help with all your vacation needs
*



*

Complimentary use of computer with internet access and printer
*



*

TV viewing area and board games lending library
*



*

Complimentary coffee, assorted teas, and soft drinks throughout the day
*



*

Continental breakfast served each morning (Monday - Thursday 7:00 am - 10:30 am; Friday - Sunday 7:00 am - 11:00 am)
*



*

Afternoon Break (12:00 pm - 3:30 pm)
*



*

Hot & cold hors d'oeuvres and complimentary beer and wine (5:00 pm - 7:00 pm)
*



*

"Something Sweet" each night (8:00 pm - 9:30 pm)
*
* Lounge open daily 7:00 am - 10:00 pm



ACCOMMODATIONS



In Room Amenities including Keurig Coffee Machine and as of 2017 there is a mini fridge in each room. 

Rollaways available at $35 per night.

As of 2019 there is also a self service laundry room for guests to use a well as the laundry service the hotel offers. This is located on the 2nd floor of the West Wing. *




*GUEST ROOM DETAILS



https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/places-to-stay/loews-portofino-bay-hotel#Rooms& Suites*



*RECREATION*



*https://www.universalorlando.com/we...oews-portofino-bay-hotel#pools-and-activities*


*POOL AREA*





*

The Beach Pool is the ideal place for the family to spend the day together.
*



*

Offering more exclusivity with upgraded amenities and lounge chairs, the Villa Pool is the perfect place to relax for a couple of hours…or the entire afternoon.
*



*

The Hillside Pool on the east wing of the hotel, offering a quiet place for contemplation and more privacy.
*
*




MANDARA SPA


Let us send you to a place where calm and serenity exist every moment. Mandara Spa offers guests customized and personalized treatments to fit their needs. Spa packages are available or guests may opt to utilize the spa on an a-la-carte basis. The experience will be one of pampering, total relaxation, and calm. 



*



*Guests With Disabilities*


*All hotels at Universal Orlando™ are compliant to ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) guidelines in specially equipped guest rooms, and restaurants are wheelchair accessible.

Accessibility Features:*

*Closed-caption television*
*Closets with rods 48" high*
*Doors with peepholes 3' 6" from the floor*
*Entry doors 36" wide*
*Roll-in shower stall with adjustable shower head or combination shower/tub with adjustable shower head, tub seat and hand bar*
*Smoke detector with light*
*Toilets with hand bar*

*Sight And Hearing Impaired Features:*

*All entrances to individual guest rooms include room number in braille*
*Hearing Impaired Kits (that include a TDD relay service) available from the front desk for use in any guest room*
*Mobility Scooter Rentals:
For guests who need to rent a mobility scooter during their stay, we have four preferred vendors allowed to deliver equipment on hotel property.
The preferred vendors are listed below. Please be aware that no other companies are allowed to deliver mobility scooters on hotel property.*

*Buena Vista Rentals -* https://www.buenavistascooters.com/
*BP Mobility *- https://www.bpmobility.com/
*Scooter Bug -* http://www.scooterbugmobilityrentals.com/orlando.html
*Apple Scooter *- https://www.applescooter.com/



*Mini Fridges were added to ALL ROOMS in place of mini bars as of March 2017.

Currency Exchange & Check cashing

Services available at the front desk of each hotel. 

Laundry, Dry Cleaning and Special Services

Our hotels provide a timely and efficient service based on the guest’s needs. Services include laundry, dry cleaning, quick pressing, and shoe shine service. If necessary, Express or Same Day Service can be requested. Hours of Operation: Available 9:00 AM to 6:00 PM; 7 days a week 



***THERE IS NOW A  SELF SERVICE LAUNDRY AT THIS HOTEL***

The self service laundry opened late 2019 and is a welcome addition to the hotel. 

It is located on the 2nd floor.

You cannot use cash in these machines or charge to your room, machines are operated by Credit Cards only. 

*Thanks to have2getaway for the most recent info. 



Star Service

Call Star Service to request anything to make your stay more comfortable. Whether it's a special amenity or a tooth brush, just pick up the phone in your guest room to make a request. 

Wireless Internet

Enjoy complimentary* wireless internet access in each guest room and most common areas of the hotel or upgrade to Premium Plus^ wireless internet access for optimal entertainment and business needs. 

*Premium wireless access is complimentary for up to 4 devices per room for a 24-hour period 1pm to 1pm. 
^Premium Plus wireless access is $14.95 for up to 8 devices per room and for a 24-hour period of 1pm to 1pm.*





*Pet Policy


Special treatment for your furry friends begins at check-in. You'll receive a pet bowl and tag, welcome treat, local dog-walking routes and area pet services such as vets, pet shops, groomers and more.

Pets are permitted for a $100 fee††† in a pet-friendly room category (if you book a non-pet room, you’ll be re-assigned one upon arrival) with no more than two pets in any one guest room. Please make arrangements with housekeeping for daily room cleaning during your stay. Dogs may be walked in designated places and are not allowed at pool, lounge or restaurant areas. Should your pet’s behavior result in guest complaints, you may be asked to board your pet in an outside shelter. You must bring proof of your pet’s up-to-date vaccinations, as well as current records from a licensed veterinarian. Pet-friendly rooms include Garden View and Bay View Guest Rooms.

Please note that Club level rooms do not participate in this program. For the complete Loews Loves Pets Policy, click here.*





*JUST FOR KIDS


CAMP PORTOFINO

Kids will enjoy play mats, an arts & crafts table, storybook corner, computer desks, a movie room, and more. 

Counselors are trained to supervise toilet-trained children ages 4-14 only. One counselor for every 8-10 children. 

COST: $15 per hour, per child / $15 per meal 

HOURS: Open from 5:00 pm to 11:30 pm, Sunday through Thursday and from 5:00 pm to midnight on Fridays and Saturdays. *Times are subject to change. 

RESERVATIONS: Please call 407-503-1200 for reservations and more information.


More info to follow and hopefully pictures.*


----------



## schumigirl

*



*


----------



## Ronferr80

I booked one of the Despicable me family suites for our upcoming trip in april.   Are the kids suites on a specific floor or area of the hotel? Also are all Despicable me rooms the same?  I was curious of location because our parents are meeting us there but have a garden view room so wasn't sure how close are rooms could be to each other.  The more info I have when I call to make request (which I know aren't guaranteed) the better!! Thanks in advance for anyone's help!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Ronferr80 said:


> I booked one of the Despicable me family suites for our upcoming trip in april.   Are the kids suites on a specific floor or area of the hotel? Also are all Despicable me rooms the same?  I was curious of location because our parents are meeting us there but have a garden view room so wasn't sure how close are rooms could be to each other.  The more info I have when I call to make request (which I know aren't guaranteed) the better!! Thanks in advance for anyone's help!!!!



There are a lot of those DM rooms so they're pretty spread out I imagine.........they are slightly different from each other I'm told, not huge differences though.

You're probably best to call the hotel direct and explain you have one booked and ask if there's any located close to what category your parents have booked.


----------



## macraven

Ronferr80 said:


> I booked one of the Despicable me family suites for our upcoming trip in april.   Are the kids suites on a specific floor or area of the hotel? Also are all Despicable me rooms the same?  I was curious of location because our parents are meeting us there but have a garden view room so wasn't sure how close are rooms could be to each other.  The more info I have when I call to make request (which I know aren't guaranteed) the better!! Thanks in advance for anyone's help!!!!



_agree with schumi.

call the hotel and front desk could check for what rooms are near the DE kids suite that you booked.
Let them know your parents booked a garden view room and trying to get information on both booked rooms being near by each other.

it would be easier trying to sort this out now before you check into the hotel.
rooms can be blocked out in advance in some situations so they families can be kept in the same vicinity of each other._


----------



## peterox

Excited to stay at PB club level for the first time in May. We have stayed CL at HHR and RPR. I am aware the lounge is not on the same floor as the rooms like at HHR and RPR. Are the rooms located throughout the resort? I have put in a request for a balcony.


----------



## macraven

_yes, rooms are located all over the resort.

the club lounge is located on the 3rd floor

very near the lobby where you check in._


----------



## dsmom

I just want to say thank you Schumigirl and Macraven for all your hard work, this is amazing!


----------



## schumigirl

dsmom said:


> I just want to say thank you Schumigirl and Macraven for all your hard work, this is amazing!



Thank you dsmom.......that is nice of you to say.........still got some updates and hopefully more pictures soon......


----------



## dsmom

schumigirl said:


> Thank you dsmom.......that is nice of you to say.........still got some updates and hopefully more pictures soon......



You are welcome. I know how much hard work went into this. Portofino Bay is like a second home to our son. We will be there this September, I'll be sure to take lots of pictures.


----------



## schumigirl

dsmom said:


> You are welcome. I know how much hard work went into this. Portofino Bay is like a second home to our son. We will be there this September, I'll be sure to take lots of pictures.



Fantastic! Will look forward to seeing them........


----------



## houseofthrees

peterox said:


> Excited to stay at PB club level for the first time in May. We have stayed CL at HHR and RPR. I am aware the lounge is not on the same floor as the rooms like at HHR and RPR. Are the rooms located throughout the resort? I have put in a request for a balcony.



We stayed there last May, club level with a balcony overlooking the beach pool.  The view was gorgeous!  We are hoping to get as lucky when we return this year.


----------



## macraven

dsmom said:


> I just want to say thank you Schumigirl and Macraven for all your hard work, this is amazing!



_so sweet of you ! 


i like helping others find things that will help them on their vacations.

i can remember how hard it was when i first started going to the darkside on how to make the most of the vacation.
_


----------



## dsmom

houseofthrees said:


> We stayed there last May, club level with a balcony overlooking the beach pool.  The view was gorgeous!  We are hoping to get as lucky when we return this year.



We had the same view a few years ago. I think it was room 2663. Loved the view!


----------



## dsmom

macraven said:


> _so sweet of you !
> 
> 
> i like helping others find things that will help them on their vacations.
> 
> i can remember how hard it was when i first started going to the darkside on how to make the most of the vacation._



You are wonderful about helping others.  I remember years ago when I asked a million questions and you were so patient and answered them all.


----------



## macraven

_believe that was 2008

and thanks for your thanks....._


----------



## daraus

What are the beer


----------



## schumigirl

daraus said:


> What are the beer



From where?


----------



## daraus

offerings at PBR pool?


----------



## dsmom

daraus said:


> offerings at PBR pool?



It's listed above in the Splendido menu. They had a good selection when we were there.


----------



## daraus

It just says import,domestic,craft,bottled or craft......Unless im looking in the wrong place.


----------



## dsmom

daraus said:


> It just says import,domestic,craft,bottled or craft......Unless im looking in the wrong place.



Nope, you found the right place. I think they can't list them all as they change from time to time. I remember a large selection of craft beers. The domestics were the usual buds, coors, peroni, landshark, Michilobs,  etc.


----------



## schumigirl

The link to The Thirsty Fish has a list of beers available........

When we went they had some of those at the pool bar, but as dsmom says they vary them occasionally. But it'll give you an idea of what you can get.


----------



## daraus

Thanks Everyone


----------



## Jaylin

We stayed last year in the West Wing Garden view, had a balcony with a beautiful view of the pool.  And we were just steps away from the boat launch!  It was awesome!  This year we might have to stay in a suite, the one that sleeps 7.  Any idea where those are located?  I REALLY don't want to stay in the East Wing.  The kids loved the beach pool.  I can't find anything about it!


----------



## dsmom

Jaylin said:


> We stayed last year in the West Wing Garden view, had a balcony with a beautiful view of the pool.  And we were just steps away from the boat launch!  It was awesome!  This year we might have to stay in a suite, the one that sleeps 7.  Any idea where those are located?  I REALLY don't want to stay in the East Wing.  The kids loved the beach pool.  I can't find anything about it![/QUOTE
> 
> Do you remember the name of the suite?  We have stayed in the portofino, villa and hospitality suites.


----------



## dsmom

Jaylin said:


> We stayed last year in the West Wing Garden view, had a balcony with a beautiful view of the pool.  And we were just steps away from the boat launch!  It was awesome!  This year we might have to stay in a suite, the one that sleeps 7.  Any idea where those are located?  I REALLY don't want to stay in the East Wing.  The kids loved the beach pool.  I can't find anything about it!



If you go to universalorlando.com  on the left hand side click on portofino accommodations. Then click on luxery suite details. It shows pictures of every suite and also has the suite floor plans.


----------



## Jaylin

dsmom said:


> If you go to universalorlando.com  on the left hand side click on portofino accommodations. Then click on luxery suite details. It shows pictures of every suite and also has the suite floor plans.



Thanks!!  But do you know if there's a map, or somewhere that tells you where these rooms are located?  Which buildings exactly?


----------



## dsmom

There are six portofino suites. They are all in the West wing. Four of them do not have balconies. We have been in two of them that face the beach pool. The best two are on the ground floor bay view. One is right across from the boat pickup area. The other one is a little further down. 
We have been in two villa suites that were amazing, both on the top floor west wing. They both had three balconies one of which was enclosed.  We were in one villa suite that was in the villa wing, directly under the presidential suite. A very nice location but only had one small balcony. 
The hospitality suite we were in was in the villa wing, ground floor. It faced the villa pool. It had four very large private patios.


----------



## macraven

Thank you for sharing that with us dsmom!

This the type of info many need to know when they want those suites


----------



## Ronferr80

dsmom said:


> There are six portofino suites. They are all in the West wing. Four of them do not have balconies. We have been in two of them that face the beach pool. The best two are on the ground floor bay view. One is right across from the boat pickup area. The other one is a little further down.
> We have been in two villa suites that were amazing, both on the top floor west wing. They both had three balconies one of which was enclosed.  We were in one villa suite that was in the villa wing, directly under the presidential suite. A very nice location but only had one small balcony.
> The hospitality suite we were in was in the villa wing, ground floor. It faced the villa pool. It had four very large private patios.




Would you happen to know where the despicable me family suites are located?? Taking my family there in a couple weeks!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Jaylin

dsmom said:


> There are six portofino suites. They are all in the West wing. Four of them do not have balconies. We have been in two of them that face the beach pool. The best two are on the ground floor bay view. One is right across from the boat pickup area. The other one is a little further down.
> We have been in two villa suites that were amazing, both on the top floor west wing. They both had three balconies one of which was enclosed.  We were in one villa suite that was in the villa wing, directly under the presidential suite. A very nice location but only had one small balcony.
> The hospitality suite we were in was in the villa wing, ground floor. It faced the villa pool. It had four very large private patios.



Omg, Thank you so much for all that info!  That is exactly what I was looking for!  So it looks like we can't go wrong booking a suite!  Sounds like they all have a great location.  It's just silly that they didn't put balconies on every room in the hotel!


----------



## dsmom

Ronferr80 said:


> Would you happen to know where the despicable me family suites are located?? Taking my family there in a couple weeks!! Thanks in advance!!!



We have stayed in two. One was the very end on the ground floor in the East wing. It was very private and steps away from the hillside pool but a LONG walk from everything else!  The best one was on the top floor of the west wing and it had a large balcony off the parents room, we LOVED it!  
Have a wonderful time!


----------



## dsmom

Jaylin said:


> Omg, Thank you so much for all that info!  That is exactly what I was looking for!  So it looks like we can't go wrong booking a suite!  Sounds like they all have a great location.  It's just silly that they didn't put balconies on every room in the hotel!



You're welcome!  Have a great time!  And I hear you on the balconies, doesn't everyone want a balcony?


----------



## dsmom

macraven said:


> Thank you for sharing that with us dsmom!
> 
> This the type of info many need to know when they want those suites



You are welcome!  I promise the next trip we make I will take pictures of EVERYTHING  and post them.


----------



## schumigirl

dsmom said:


> You are welcome!  I promise the next trip we make I will take pictures of EVERYTHING  and post them.



Now those pictures I look forward to seeing


----------



## Ronferr80

dsmom said:


> We have stayed in two. One was the very end on the ground floor in the East wing. It was very private and steps away from the hillside pool but a LONG walk from everything else!  The best one was on the top floor of the west wing and it had a large balcony off the parents room, we LOVED it!
> Have a wonderful time!




Thanks for that info!!! So excited for the trip and I'm sure my kids will be super excited when the see the room!!! New to this thread but I'll try and post some pics when I return in a few weeks!!!!


----------



## macraven

_we always love seeing pictures of the hotels and parks.
when you return, just post away here with what you have._


----------



## dsmom

Ronferr80 said:


> Thanks for that info!!! So excited for the trip and I'm sure my kids will be super excited when the see the room!!! New to this thread but I'll try and post some pics when I return in a few weeks!!!!



Have an incredible time!  My son loved the suite!  Years ago they had a Dr Seuss suite and no joke, he did not want to leave the room the whole time we were there.  
Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Ronferr80

Which wing is closest to the Beach Pool?? Also how well does the Portofino do at accommodating requests made....I'm hoping with the Despicable me Suite booked I can request a room that is closest to the main "beach" pool for the family.  Thanks in advance for any info!!!


----------



## dsmom

Ronferr80 said:


> Which wing is closest to the Beach Pool?? Also how well does the Portofino do at accommodating requests made....I'm hoping with the Despicable me Suite booked I can request a room that is closest to the main "beach" pool for the family.  Thanks in advance for any info!!!


 
I would request the suite on the top floor of the west wing. Very close to the beach pool. I've always found them very accommodating to our requests.


----------



## Ronferr80

CRISIS avoided!!! Well I shouldn't say crisis since we'll be on vacation....... Called today and was actually given my assigned room number for my Despicable me Suite ( I was told by Front Desk that shouldn't have happened but anyways....)   Every single review I had read on this room# was not good.. different then pics, bad location, dirty, etc..... Called directly to hotel and got a super nice girl (April or Allison) and she went out of her way to relocate our room for when we arrive in a week..... While she said she couldn't give me the room number she assured no bunk beds and a beautiful bay view..... I'm super excited and can't wait to share the pics!!!

anyways I would of never thought to call and get this information if not for this thread!!! Thanks again!!!!


----------



## dsmom

Ronferr80 said:


> CRISIS avoided!!! Well I shouldn't say crisis since we'll be on vacation....... Called today and was actually given my assigned room number for my Despicable me Suite ( I was told by Front Desk that shouldn't have happened but anyways....)   Every single review I had read on this room# was not good.. different then pics, bad location, dirty, etc..... Called directly to hotel and got a super nice girl (April or Allison) and she went out of her way to relocate our room for when we arrive in a week..... While she said she couldn't give me the room number she assured no bunk beds and a beautiful bay view..... I'm super excited and can't wait to share the pics!!!
> 
> anyways I would of never thought to call and get this information if not for this thread!!! Thanks again!!!!




SO glad to hear that !  Hope you have an incredible time. Weather is supposed to be wonderful.


----------



## schumigirl

dsmom said:


> SO glad to hear that !  Hope you have an incredible time. Weather is supposed to be wonderful.



Yep, glad to hear that too........

And thank you dsmom for all the advice you've given in the thread so far.........much appreciated.......


----------



## dsmom

schumigirl said:


> Yep, glad to hear that too........
> 
> And thank you dsmom for all the advice you've given in the thread so far.........much appreciated.......



You're welcome!  I just like to pass it along. Years ago I was new here and so many great people helped me.


----------



## macraven

_this is a great place to help each other.
i always try to answer questions as i can remember all i had were books to read back in 1992 when i first started going to the darkside.
learning by trial and error takes up too much time and money.


having a board to gain more information is valuable.
trip planning to a new place can be frightening.
never know how to find details if others don't help you out._


----------



## carmelhp

Just back from from an 8 day stay in Villas room 2292, with club access. Hope to get a trip report up with details of the highs and lows and pics of the club hot offerings soon.


----------



## dsmom

carmelhp said:


> Just back from from an 8 day stay in Villas room 2292, with club access. Hope to get a trip report up with details of the highs and lows and pics of the club hot offerings soon.



Can't wait to read it and see the pictures!


----------



## schumigirl

carmelhp said:


> Just back from from an 8 day stay in Villas room 2292, with club access. Hope to get a trip report up with details of the highs and lows and pics of the club hot offerings soon.



Brilliant!!

Look forward to reading about it all.........


----------



## macraven

_i'm so looking forward to carmelhp report.
the good, the bad, and all of it._


----------



## jenrose66

carmelhp said:


> Just back from from an 8 day stay in Villas room 2292, with club access. Hope to get a trip report up with details of the highs and lows and pics of the club hot offerings soon.


We leave for out Universal trip on Sunday and are staying at Portifino for the first time!  Can't wait to read your review.


----------



## carmelhp

Still waiting on club pics from my wife. We arrived on Sunday at 9AM and checked in. I expected to have to wait until afternoon, but they had rooms ready. My DD11 really wanted a patio or balcony and they had a patio available. The downside to that was that the room was all the way at the end of the villas wing on floor 2 from the club lounge and lobby on floor 3. That was one long walk, the hallway seemed to be endless, but we suffered it for the patio. The patio overlooked to villas pool and was a nice place to sit in the evenings and afternoons, but got direct sun before noon. It seems that smokers also like to have a patio, so be aware that you may have some near but I think we only smelled smoke twice while on the patio. The deluxe room which comes with club was very spacious and comfortable. We loved our room. It was quiet, the beds were comfy and we slept like babies. There was an issue with the safe being inoperable but we didn't bother with it. The hotel provided a complimentary fridge for us, which was greatly appreciated for storing drinks from the club lounge.

The club lounge was often at capacity or near capacity in the main room while we were there. It was busy from the time we arrived until Friday or so as Spring Break families headed home. There were lots of Brits staying for all or part of the 2 week school holiday period following Easter. Saturday and Sunday were much less busy in the lounge. Soft drinks (Coke, Diet Coke, and Sprite) were available all day along with bottled water. Guests were encouraged to take drinks with them to parks or to their room. Each morning breakfast consisted of bagels, cream cheese, bread, butter, various pastries, hot oatmeal, peeled hard boiled eggs, strawberries, melon and pineapple mix, yogurt, cereal, milk and OJ from 7-10 M-T and 7-11 F-Su. In the afternoon, bags of chips were available for snacks. From 5-7 in the evening the hot offerings consisted of a starch like rice or pasta, and a mix of meat and vegetables like Italian sausage and peppers, seafood and sausage paella, or meatballs among other chef selections. Beer by the bottle and wine by the glass was included and offered freely. The beers were nothing special, I believe it was Bud and Miller Lite and Peroni, an Italian lager. I stuck with the Peroni, which was just OK. Red and White wines were also served. Beers and wine to be taken with you were poured in a plastic cup. To accompany the hot dishes were salads (the small plates were not really salad friendly and guests often asked for and were provided with bowls). The fixing usually consisted of a nice spring mix, plus separately, blue or Feta cheese crumbles, kalamata olives, grape tomatoes, balsamic, ranch or blue cheese dressing, artichoke hearts, onions and croutons. There were always 4 cheeses on the center serving bar with various crackers and crostini bread. From 8-10, a sweet offering was provided which was milk and CC cookies, plus a surprise baked item like brownies or cheesecake bites, and a small cup or shooter or a pudding or mousse. These were different each night we were there except for the cookies and milk. We really appreciated the lounge and could have eaten just what was provided if not for DD11 insisting on restaurants she wanted to try. The staff at the lounge was always very attentive and would stop and hold conversations.

The weather all week was perfect. We enjoyed the shops lining the harbor level, especially the Studios store for Harry Potter items. We indulged in Gelato and tried, which we felt was overpriced for sandwiches, but fairly priced on their pizzas, which I would recommend. We didn't get to try sitdown restaurants at PBH as DD11 had her own ideas on where she wanted to go. We found the housekeeping to be great most days, just acceptable some days, and one day, Saturday, we had to call because they hadn't come by the time we returned to the room at 6PM. We are pretty easy-going and didn't find much to complain about. We absolutely loved our stay. The water taxi ran fast and often. The ExpressPass with the hotel room was critical to have in busy parks. We were very happy and hated to leave. I'll try to get pics soon, and would be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## carmelhp

One thing to add. My daughter really loves to use the pools. She used both the villas pool and the beach pool. She much preferred the pool at Royal Pacific and we went there on two nights for her to swim. The staff at the PBH pool were no where near as attentive to guests as at RPR. Food service stops at around 7:30-8, while RPR is until around 9:30. One night the pool movie was stuck for an hour, that wouldn't happen at RPR pool. I don't know why the pool was the one area where service fell down so badly. YMMV.


----------



## sassy2000

We are staying at Portofino for the 1st time July 10-14. We have a Bay view 2Q room. Anyone have suggestions for better room locations? Do some of these rooms have balconies? Can I call or email them early with a request ( I know they can't guarantee but would like to try)? We don't mind any distance from pool or lobby, just don't want a ground floor on the walkway area because I think it could get noisy.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Chinedu

carmelhp said:


> One thing to add. My daughter really loves to use the pools. She used both the villas pool and the beach pool. She much preferred the pool at Royal Pacific and we went there on two nights for her to swim. The staff at the PBH pool were no where near as attentive to guests as at RPR. Food service stops at around 7:30-8, while RPR is until around 9:30. One night the pool movie was stuck for an hour, that wouldn't happen at RPR pool. I don't know why the pool was the one area where service fell down so badly. YMMV.



We are are heading back to PBH next month and can't wait. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Anonomom

I just booked for 7/2-7/5.  It'll be our first trip to Universal after many trips to WDW.  

One question -- the room description on the Universal site says there's a "refreshment pantry" in the room, and Carmelhp's post refers to the hotel "providing" a fridge.  Does that meant fridges don't come standard in the rooms?  And if we have to ask for it, is availability limited?  For a July visit, I really want a fridge for bottles of water.


----------



## damo

Anonomom said:


> I just booked for 7/2-7/5.  It'll be our first trip to Universal after many trips to WDW.
> 
> One question -- the room description on the Universal site says there's a "refreshment pantry" in the room, and Carmelhp's post refers to the hotel "providing" a fridge.  Does that meant fridges don't come standard in the rooms?  And if we have to ask for it, is availability limited?  For a July visit, I really want a fridge for bottles of water.



That is correct.  There are no fridges in the rooms at Portofino....only at Hard Rock and Royal Pacific.  The one that is there is an honor bar filled with stuff.  I wouldn't worry too much about availability.


----------



## Anonomom

Thank you!  I was on the phone anyway changing something else so I asked about fridges.  He told me they cost $15/night.  Not sure if that's accurate, but I thought I'd put it here as an FYI.


----------



## damo

Anonomom said:


> Thank you!  I was on the phone anyway changing something else so I asked about fridges.  He told me they cost $15/night.  Not sure if that's accurate, but I thought I'd put it here as an FYI.



Yes, that is accurate.  It is free if you have a baby or a medical need.


----------



## Ronferr80

Quick update!! Currently in the Despicable me family suite at Portofino Bay... Kids absolutely love the room . We are in West Wing 3rd floor and have a beautiful view of the bay and water taxi... Will post more pics when I get home but love the room and love the hotel

p.s. The express pass is the greatest thing ever invented!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Ronferr80 said:


> Quick update!! Currently in the Despicable me family suite at Portofino Bay... Kids absolutely love the room . We are in West Wing 3rd floor and have a beautiful view of the bay and water taxi... Will post more pics when I get home but love the room and love the hotel
> 
> p.s. The express pass is the greatest thing ever invented!!!



Glad to hear you're having fun.........looking forward to seeing your pictures........


----------



## MC0810

are club rooms in a certain area of the resort? which area is closest to the lounge?


----------



## macraven

_club lounge is on floor 3, which is the lobby.

there is no specific section designated as club floor.

rooms are scattered throughout PBH.

a person that books club, can also request 3rd floor _


----------



## Kristoff Bjorgman

Are there any Deluxe Rooms with a Harbour view? I've seen conflicting information on this.


----------



## Bluer101

Kristoff Bjorgman said:


> Are there any Deluxe Rooms with a Harbour view? I've seen conflicting information on this.



Yes, plenty. Deluxe harbor is basically bay view.


----------



## MouseTale

Hello, we have a room booked here for the summer.  My husband and I both drink coffee, a lot in the mornings.  Can someone tell me about the coffee makers in the room?  Keurig I think?  Are the refills provided each day or should I plan to bring some from home?  How convenient is the Starbucks?  Long lines?  Thank you in advance!  It will be our first time at Universal in 10 years.  So much has changed.


----------



## Ronferr80

They refill them every day ..... They provide 2 regular and 2 decaf k cups There is also a star bucks in the harbor piazza which comes in handy!!


----------



## Brownie54

If you need more k cups per day, I just write a request with the tip for housekeeping. Always get plenty!


----------



## macraven

_it would be quicker to call star service for more coffee pods.

use the phone in the room and press the button that is listed as Star Service.

they will bring you anything you need without charge.
coffee pods, tooth brush, toothpaste, razon, comb, linens, extra pillows, etc.

when i first started staying at the deluxe hotels years ago, i was hesitant using that service.
kept thinking there was a catch to it.

the trip that i ran out of toothpaste was when i first used star service.
now i use it quite a few times when i need more coffee pods._


----------



## carmelhp

dsmom said:


> Can't wait to read it and see the pictures!



I'm having a heck of a time to get them to attach from Photobucket. Is there a trick or maybe they're oversized?


----------



## Ronferr80

Loved the despicable me room!!!


----------



## Ronferr80

Not sure how to do multiple pics so posting separately... Sorry!!


----------



## schumigirl

Take as many posts as you need.........

Pics look good!!! I've never been in one of those rooms.........thanks for posting........


----------



## Ronferr80

My little guy loved Gru's chair!!! Any questions regarding room feel free to ask


----------



## schumigirl

carmelhp said:


> I'm having a heck of a time to get them to attach from Photobucket. Is there a trick or maybe they're oversized?



Don't know if there's a trick, but I never have to resize them.......just click on the bottom link and post......maybe someone else will have an idea........


----------



## schumigirl

Ronferr80 said:


> View attachment 165052
> 
> My little guy loved Gru's chair!!! Any questions regarding room feel free to ask



Love that pic!!! Cute little one.........

Are the beds quite small or normal size?


----------



## Ronferr80

schumigirl said:


> Love that pic!!! Cute little one.........
> 
> Are the beds quite small or normal size?





There actually quite big!!! When I first booked I thought they were going to be small but there way bigger then I assumed!! I could of slept in it but didn't want to take away all the fun from my boys lol


----------



## Ronferr80

Can videos be uploaded... my kids and I did a little video tour of the room on my iPhone.  I'm no professional so I'm sure its shaky but I would post it if possible?


----------



## schumigirl

Ronferr80 said:


> There actually quite big!!! When I first booked I thought they were going to be small but there way bigger then I assumed!! I could of slept in it but didn't want to take away all the fun from my boys lol


 
Lol.......I can imagine quite the negotiations going on with some families who gets to sleep in them.....glad to hear they're a good size.......

It's quite hard to tell from pictures........nice you let your kids have them.........

Yes you can post videos........guy over on the Disney trip reports has loads of them posted.........would like to see that!!


----------



## Ronferr80

Not sure if this will work... I just posted to YouTube and then copy and pasted linked in here.... I'll give it a shot


----------



## Ronferr80

I should have slowed down in video but we just got there and we're all excited!!! Sorry!!!


----------



## schumigirl

It worked!!

Fantastic!! Those rooms do look amazing.........and cute kids too........yes the beds do look clearer on your video, you can see the size better. And glad you posted the room number too, we get folks asking about position and views from those rooms a lot. Now at least we can recommend that one to folks, prime position view wise.

Thank you so much for posting that video..........now, do I consider a night in one of those........lol......not sure the husband would agree.........


----------



## Ronferr80

schumigirl said:


> It worked!!
> 
> Fantastic!! Those rooms do look amazing.........and cute kids too........yes the beds do look clearer on your video, you can see the size better. And glad you posted the room number too, we get folks asking about position and views from those rooms a lot. Now at least we can recommend that one to folks, prime position view wise.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting that video..........now, do I consider a night in one of those........lol......not sure the husband would agree.........




Thanks for the compliments on the boys!!!!   ..... I definitely wanted to make sure I made the room number known because I noticed that there were not alot out there that were recommended so I hope this helps anyone interested in these rooms because it was an awesome room, exactly like the pics showed, and great view in my opinion!!!!!  When I was researching I found some reviews and rooms not to stay in but none that people loved.    The room is awesome for families or kids that love despicable me!!! Don't know if I would ever do it again because of the price but it was one of those once in a lifetime experiences that I'm glad I got with my family!!!!!

Again if anyone has any questions please feel free to ask.  I know how much research I did so If I could help anyone I would gladly do it!!!!


----------



## CJN

Great video. Thanks for posting it. We're considering a DM suite as an option but it means my nephew and I would be sharing the kids room. The beds seem plenty big enough but I'm not sure I could get to sleep with all the eyeballs staring at me!


----------



## MouseTale

Thank you everyone for the quick replies.  It sounds like I will be well caffeinated on our vacation.


----------



## carmelhp

Salad bar at Dinner- Portofino Club





More Salad







Hot offering Jasmine Rice and Paella






Meatballs and pasta


----------



## carmelhp

Breakfast

The view from the club


----------



## carmelhp

Cheeses at 5-7















Drinks throughout the day


----------



## carmelhp

Alcohol served 5-7












Almost forgot the breakfast milk and cereal





We enjoyed the peeled hardboiled eggs and bagels at breakfast


----------



## macraven

_thank you for sharing the video of the room and all that lush food !!!

your boys were so excited in the video!_


----------



## carmelhp

Miscellaneous dinner items 5-7


----------



## carmelhp

Evening sweets


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you so much for posting those lovely pictures.

It's so nice we have some up to date ones of the Club Level offerings........it does look nice.


----------



## Tbella

Thank you, thank you, thank you Carmelhp! For the review and especially for the pics. I just upgraded to club level for our stay in August and was really questioning my decision to do so but your pics showed me I made the right choice. I found pics of the food offerings at the club level lounge on these boards but they were from a few years back and I have read that they have lessened the food offerings in the lounge. It looks like there is plenty to eat for breakfast and the evening offerings look plentiful as well. We plan on eating lunch in the parks so the afternoon offerings weren't something I was concerned with either way.


----------



## idgy

I love seeing the pictures! Thanks Camelhp! I just booked PB for our visit in early October! So excited! I booked two rooms, both garden view. My plan now is to wait patiently for APH rates to come out  I plan on calling in a few days to request the rooms be close together and maybe a balcony if possible.

I'm sure I'll be back with questions!!! Thanks Mac and Schumigirl for all your input!


----------



## schumigirl

idgy said:


> I love seeing the pictures! Thanks Camelhp! I just booked PB for our visit in early October! So excited! I booked two rooms, both garden view. My plan now is to wait patiently for APH rates to come out  I plan on calling in a few days to request the rooms be close together and maybe a balcony if possible.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be back with questions!!! Thanks Mac and Schumigirl for all your input!



Ask away........

And glad you are finding the stickies helpful, nice to know........


----------



## ALDSMD

Hello all!!  Making a quick stop at Universal and we are staying club level (mainly because that's all that is left LOL).  Could you please tell me what recommendations I should make with good views and closest to either walking or shuttles.  I didn't give my self much time for research so any help and tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ALDSMD

Also is there a way to know which park has early entry?


----------



## schumigirl

ALDSMD said:


> Also is there a way to know which park has early entry?



https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Early-Park-Admission.aspx

Link is in macravens quick access links........lots more info in that thread and check the stickies too.


----------



## ALDSMD

schumigirl said:


> https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Early-Park-Admission.aspx
> 
> Link is in macravens quick access links........lots more info in that thread and check the stickies too.



Sorry probably right in front of my face, but where do I find macravens quick access links?


----------



## schumigirl

http://www.disboards.com/threads/quick-access-links.3494264/

Here you go.....the stickies are all to the top of both boards.......one for the hotels and one for the parks........


----------



## pcstang

In the stickies on the US/IOA forum just above the hotel forum.


----------



## ALDSMD

Thank you.  I'm assuming the "stickies" are the links on page 1!!??  Feeling a little clueless today.


----------



## pcstang

ALDSMD said:


> Thank you.  I'm assuming the "stickies" are the links on page 1!!??  Feeling a little clueless today.


Yes, you are correct. I feel clueless everyday...


----------



## ALDSMD

Thanks!!  Glad I'm not alone.  I blame this weather in Connecticut.  A week of 40 degrees and rain in May--not liking it.  Any recommendations on room requests (location, view, etc.) staying club level.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Portofino question... (actually a couple) 1) how early does the ferry leave in the mornings? 2) can you walk to the park? if yes, how far is the walk?


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> Portofino question... (actually a couple) 1) how early does the ferry leave in the mornings? 2) can you walk to the park? if yes, how far is the walk?



Boats start 30 minutes before EE time.

Yes of course you can walk.......we walked very slowly to PB from Studios one day and took us about 15 minutes, we didn't take the short cut just normal path. It's a lovely walk and not really far at all.

Some folks cut through HRH and makes it slightly shorter, but we have never done that.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> Boats start 30 minutes before EE time.
> 
> Yes of course you can walk.......we walked very slowly to PB from Studios one day and took us about 15 minutes, we didn't take the short cut just normal path. It's a lovely walk and not really far at all.
> 
> Some folks cut through HRH and makes it slightly shorter, but we have never done that.


Thanks  Schumi!


----------



## mrsap

peterox said:


> Excited to stay at PB club level for the first time in May. We have stayed CL at HHR and RPR. I am aware the lounge is not on the same floor as the rooms like at HHR and RPR. Are the rooms located throughout the resort? I have put in a request for a balcony.



Would you please take some pictures of the CL food?! Thank you!!!

Thanks for starting this thread! Been trying to find CL info about this hotel!


----------



## schumigirl

mrsap said:


> Would you please take some pictures of the CL food?! I've been searching everywhere for newer pictures and can't seem to find any! Thank you!!!
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread! Been trying to find CL info about this hotel!



Page 5 of this thread has recent pictures of CL food.


----------



## mrsap

schumigirl said:


> Page 5 of this thread has recent pictures of CL food.



Thanks! For some reason my internet took me directly to the one page...Didn't even see there were 5 pages!!! Thanks!!


----------



## schumigirl

mrsap said:


> Thanks! For some reason my internet took me directly to the one page...Didn't even see there were 5 pages!!! Thanks!!



You're welcome........

It is easy to miss if you didn't know........


----------



## mrsap

carmelhp said:


>



Thanks for sharing your pictures! I've been looking everywhere for recent shots! How is the food there?? What snacks were offered during the day? Thanks!!


----------



## carmelhp

mrsap said:


> Thanks for sharing your pictures! I've been looking everywhere for recent shots! How is the food there?? What snacks were offered during the day? Thanks!!



I thought the food was great. Not that it was particularly fancy but perfectly adequate and tasty. I could have done with just eating at the club but DD11 is something of a foodie and wanted to explore a few restaurants. I'll check the list of snacks (they give you list on check-in with your club key) but I remember bags of Terra chips, Doritos, Cheetos, Chips Ahoy, and a couple of other bagged items.


----------



## jaminmd

Does anyone know how accessible the dog area is to the rooms or if there are pics anywhere?  I did search but haven't seen any.  We've stayed at RPR & HRH with our dogs but this will be the first time at PBH.  TIA!


----------



## jenrose66

jaminmd said:


> Does anyone know how accessible the dog area is to the rooms or if there are pics anywhere?  I did search but haven't seen any.  We've stayed at RPR & HRH with our dogs but this will be the first time at PBH.  TIA!


In my exploring of the hotel the pet rooms were on the first floor of the east wing and going out the exit at the end of that hall took you to a walking path with signs about cleaning up after your dogs so I assume that's the toilet area.


----------



## beebeeryan

I have pictures from our August 2015 stay, I had posted them in a thread somewhere back in September. Feel free to use them however you'd like for this info thread. Heading back for a longer, 4 night stay this August and staying club level...can't wait!

Stayed in 3431, 4th floor, west wing, bay view room. Right over the boat dock. Just around corner from elevators, quiet, and had a juliet balcony. Just enough room for standing on, but nice. Quick trip down to the boats or walking path and the Beach pool but you had to go down to the 3rd floor then walk out to path to pool right behind West Wing. 

Resort views

















Night view from our balcony





view straight out our window/juliet balcony





Pool


----------



## beebeeryan

room pics (3431)


----------



## carmelhp

Letter you get on checkin to club level:


----------



## macraven

Thank you for offering your pics to use 

I'll let a schumi move them to the intro section


----------



## Tbella

Thanks for posting the club level welcome letter carmelhp.
I saw the club level food pics that were recently posted by a fellow DISer, and there was some type of pasta dish for the evening offering. Was there always some type of hot entree offering in the evening and do you remember what was offered?


----------



## carmelhp

Tbella said:


> Thanks for posting the club level welcome letter carmelhp.
> I saw the club level food pics that were recently posted by a fellow DISer, and there was some type of pasta dish for the evening offering. Was there always some type of hot entree offering in the evening and do you remember what was offered?



Yes, always rice dish or pasta dish. The pasta (usually large or small tortellini in a cream or tomato based sauce) would usually be paired with something like sausage and peppers or meatballs. The rice usually paired with a chicken or seafood stir-fry or paella. The photos I posted a few weeks ago give a pretty good representation of the hot dishes.


----------



## Tbella

Thanks carmelhp. I will try to post some pics after my August trip as well.


----------



## ellie05

Quick question a friend is probably going to join us on the trip l. How much it is to add a person per night? I don't want to call and add him yet because he is not sure he will have the time off from work yet, but he was asking for pricing to see if he can afford it.


----------



## Bluer101

ellie05 said:


> Quick question a friend is probably going to join us on the trip l. How much it is to add a person per night? I don't want to call and add him yet because he is not sure he will have the time off from work yet, but he was asking for pricing to see if he can afford it.



$25 per adult after the first 2 adults. This is up to the room maximum people count.


----------



## ellie05

Perfect thank you. We have a 2 queen beds room and it was going to be just DH and I until our friend decided to come too. Can we pay it at check in or should I add him in advance ?


----------



## pcstang

ellie05 said:


> Perfect thank you. We have a 2 queen beds room and it was going to be just DH and I until our friend decided to come too. Can we pay it at check in or should I add him in advance ?


You can do it at check in.


----------



## kittylady1972

Anonomom said:


> Thank you!  I was on the phone anyway changing something else so I asked about fridges.  He told me they cost $15/night.  Not sure if that's accurate, but I thought I'd put it here as an FYI.



So we can probably deal without the frig I guess...but hopefully there are ice machines at all floors?  We can bring our portable cooler I guess and just refill it constantly with ice to keep some cold water in drinks in the room I hope.


----------



## idgy

Looks like APH rates are out for October. But the SMSM rate I booked in April is lower


----------



## CalKhat

idgy said:


> Looks like APH rates are out for October. But the SMSM rate I booked in April is lower



Seems like that's the case at other resorts too. Good thing you snagged the better rate.


----------



## sillyyankee

I apologize if this is somewhere and I just didn't see it; but can anyone please give a heads up as to what toiletries, specifically what kind of shampoo and conditioner they have at PBR? TIA


----------



## sillyyankee

sillyyankee said:


> I apologize if this is somewhere and I just didn't see it; but can anyone please give a heads up as to what toiletries, specifically what kind of shampoo and conditioner they have at PBR? TIA



Ixnay on the question - I found the answer. It is Davines brand if anyone else is curious. I could not find it yesterday...


----------



## MIF738

We are going soon to portofino and booked club with it.
I know the rooms are all over the resort but i wanted suggestion of where to ask for a room.
I don't want to be to far from club but i also don't want an area with a lot of traffic as i am a light sleeper and if i get put next to an elevator, i'll have a hard time sleeping.

Any suggestions would be great.
Thank you.


----------



## Bluer101

MIF738 said:


> We are going soon to portofino and booked club with it.
> I know the rooms are all over the resort but i wanted suggestion of where to ask for a room.
> I don't want to be to far from club but i also don't want an area with a lot of traffic as i am a light sleeper and if i get put next to an elevator, i'll have a hard time sleeping.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great.
> Thank you.



Club rooms are normally issued in the villa wing which is very close to club lounge.


----------



## MIF738

Bluer101 said:


> Club rooms are normally issued in the villa wing which is very close to club lounge.




is there a map of all the wings? i would like to see a map of the resort...


----------



## Axelskater

I am debating Royal Pacific CL or Portofino CL for a November trip. It will be my first eve trip to Universal. Can anyone tell me their opinions on which CL they prefer? Are there proteins (eggs, cold cuts, etc.) offered at either breakfast? Does anyone have an opinion on which hotel they prefer? I love Disney's Poly, but I also like GF. I have nothing to compare the Universal hotels to though, since I have never seen either one. This is only a 2 or 3 day trip. Any advice on your preference and why would be greatly appreciated. We aren't really considering Hard Rock, only the other two. Thanks!


----------



## houseofthrees

Axelskater said:


> I am debating Royal Pacific CL or Portofino CL for a November trip. It will be my first eve trip to Universal. Can anyone tell me their opinions on which CL they prefer? Are there proteins (eggs, cold cuts, etc.) offered at either breakfast? Does anyone have an opinion on which hotel they prefer? I love Disney's Poly, but I also like GF. I have nothing to compare the Universal hotels to though, since I have never seen either one. This is only a 2 or 3 day trip. Any advice on your preference and why would be greatly appreciated. We aren't really considering Hard Rock, only the other two. Thanks!


  As much as my family prefers Portofino overall, Royal Pacific has better breakfast options in the club level.  They do have scrambled eggs, cold cuts and cheese (as well as lot of other goodies) at the Royal Pacific.  Portofino only has hard boiled eggs as far as protein.  Also the breakfast options varied at Royal Pacific each day, but Portofino was always the same, which was fruit, the hard boiled eggs, cereal, oatmeal, toast/bagels, yogurt, granola, muffins and pastries.  We always say if we could have the Royal Pacific club at Portofino Bay, we would be completely satisfied, but Portofino is still my family's first choice.


----------



## Axelskater

Thank you so much for taking the tome to reply! I am a bit stuck still trying to make a decision. I have 2 full nights and this is my first ever Universal visit. Disney I could answer every question but Universal I know nothing. I have hired a private guide to draw a touring plan for the 2 parks (mainly want to see Harry Potter) but I still can't figure out which hotel...It's just 2 adults - myself and my mother. More interested in soaking in the theming than thrill rides or commando park tours. May actually just spend the 1st day at a pool cabana! For a relaxing, (will have been at Disney already for 6 days by the time we arrive) somewhat restful, enjoyable stay, with good service and nice atmosphere...which hotel which you suggest? No kids in our party, just a nice time for me and my mom...it looks like you have experience at both hotels! Oh - and interesting bars is a plus! We may visit for a night cap each night!


----------



## Bluer101

MIF738 said:


> is there a map of all the wings? i would like to see a map of the resort...



I'm sorry for the late reply.


----------



## houseofthrees

Axelskater said:


> Thank you so much for taking the tome to reply! I am a bit stuck still trying to make a decision. I have 2 full nights and this is my first ever Universal visit. Disney I could answer every question but Universal I know nothing. I have hired a private guide to draw a touring plan for the 2 parks (mainly want to see Harry Potter) but I still can't figure out which hotel...It's just 2 adults - myself and my mother. More interested in soaking in the theming than thrill rides or commando park tours. May actually just spend the 1st day at a pool cabana! For a relaxing, (will have been at Disney already for 6 days by the time we arrive) somewhat restful, enjoyable stay, with good service and nice atmosphere...which hotel which you suggest? No kids in our party, just a nice time for me and my mom...it looks like you have experience at both hotels! Oh - and interesting bars is a plus! We may visit for a night cap each night!


  I find Portofino to be the most relaxing.  They have a bar called the Thirsty Fish with live music Thursday - Saturday.  Also, every night at dusk (weather permitting) they have a live performance on the balcony overlooking the harbor.  Very relaxing to sit out there with a glass of wine and just soak it all in.  We find the peacefulness of Portofino to be a perfect fit after a busy day at the park.


----------



## sillyyankee

Bluer101 said:


> Club rooms are normally issued in the villa wing which is very close to club lounge.


We just got back and stayed in West Wing, next to the Villa Wing. Club room, excellent view and close to boat launch.


----------



## Tbella

sillyyankee said:


> View attachment 172353
> We just got back and stayed in West Wing, next to the Villa Wing. Club room, excellent view and close to boat launch.



Did you like Portofino? How were the club offerings?


----------



## SEG

Can anyone tell me which would be the best Despicable Me Suite to ask for? Think West Wing is most convenient but would like a good view and perhaps a balcony?


----------



## khertz

I'm hoping to stay at Portofino for the first time in October, but DH is a little wary of the longer walk since we have 2 kids in a double stroller and our stay would fall after 6 days walking in the Disney parks. I haven't taken the water taxi in many years, well before having kids. Does anyone know if we can wheel the stroller right on to the boat or will it need to be folded? Folding it with all the junk in the basket underneath is such a pain that we always walk to and from the resorts, but HRH and RPR seem to be quite a bit closer to the parks & City Walk than Portofino.


----------



## pcstang

We always take the water taxi when staying at PBR. We have had a single stroller most of the time and you just wheel it right on the boat. Go straight across once through the boat entrance and park it. Never been an issue or a need to fold it up.


----------



## khertz

pcstang said:


> We always take the water taxi when staying at PBR. We have had a single stroller most of the time and you just wheel it right on the boat. Go straight across once through the boat entrance and park it. Never been an issue or a need to fold it up.



Thank you!


----------



## sillyyankee

Tbella said:


> Did you like Portofino? How were the club offerings?


Loved it. Kids are asking to go back for Christmas.
Club offerings were adequate for the $100 per day. Continental breakfast, maybe something hot (I forget now) veggies and cheese in the afternoon and beer and wine. Between the quick breakfast for 5 and a few beers in the afternoon we made out just fine. Desserts were not really worth the trip.


----------



## macraven

_if you plan on a holiday stay onsite, don't put off booking until late september._


----------



## carmelhp

sillyyankee said:


> Loved it. Kids are asking to go back for Christmas.
> Club offerings were adequate for the $100 per day. Continental breakfast, maybe something hot (I forget now) veggies and cheese in the afternoon and beer and wine. Between the quick breakfast for 5 and a few beers in the afternoon we made out just fine. Desserts were not really worth the trip.



I posted some pics from our stay in April a few pages back.


----------



## tjmw2727

Just booked Portofino Bay for August, we have stayed at Hard Rock many times so we are looking forward to trying something new!  Read through most of the thread so I apologize if I missed information.  Did I read right that rooms don't include a fridge (bay view 2Q)?  If so I would be interested in renting for a fee but would I need to reserve in advance?  Can someone confirm the coffee makers are Keurig and finally is there a grab and go section in any of the stores/restaurants like at HRH for cereal, bottled beverages, bagged snacks etc?

Thanks !


----------



## macraven

tjmw2727 said:


> Just booked Portofino Bay for August, we have stayed at Hard Rock many times so we are looking forward to trying something new!  Read through most of the thread so I apologize if I missed information.  Did I read right that rooms don't include a fridge (bay view 2Q)?  If so I would be interested in renting for a fee but would I need to reserve in advance?  Can someone confirm the coffee makers are Keurig and finally is there a grab and go section in any of the stores/restaurants like at HRH for cereal, bottled beverages, bagged snacks etc?
> 
> Thanks !


_when we were setting up the sticky, we were very thorough to include information to help everyone.

the sticky does list the rooms have the pantry bar and the keurig coffee and the keurig coffe/tea pods.
click on the links for more explanation in the rooms.
you probably didn't realize we put links in to save space with all that is included in the hotel sticky.

i do go through and check the stickies for all 3 deluxe hotels to update when i am aware of changes.



please, if you are aware of a change and it has not been reflected in the sticky, send a pm to me or to schumigirl_


----------



## tjmw2727

macraven said:


> _when we were setting up the sticky, we were very thorough to include information to help everyone.
> 
> the sticky does list the rooms have the pantry bar and the keurig coffee and the keurig coffe/tea pods.
> click on the links for more explanation in the rooms.
> you probably didn't realize we put links in to save space with all that is included in the hotel sticky.
> 
> i do go through and check the stickies for all 3 deluxe hotels to update when i am aware of changes.
> 
> 
> 
> please, if you are aware of a change and it has not been reflected in the sticky, send a pm to me or to schumigirl_



Ok sorry to take up space on the thread with my apparently redundant question - I must have missed that page or sentence among the pages of information.  I will refrain from asking questions on this forum in the future.


----------



## macraven

tjmw2727 said:


> Ok sorry to take up space on the thread with my apparently redundant question - I must have missed that page or sentence among the pages of information.  I will refrain from asking questions on this forum in the future.


_ask all the question you want to.

i only wanted to point out everyone does not have to go thru the entire UO site to gain info on the individual hotels.
when we set the stickies up, we used links in a lot of the info to streamline and get to the needed info quickly.


if i offended you, it was not my intent.
apologies offered if you took it in an offensive way.
sometimes the way things are posted might sound a little off 
i know that has happened to me before and i try not to rush and appear heartless.
_


----------



## Ronferr80

SEG said:


> Can anyone tell me which would be the best Despicable Me Suite to ask for? Think West Wing is most convenient but would like a good view and perhaps a balcony?




we stayed in the west wing 3rd floor room 3351 and the kids absolutely loved the room.  While it didn't have a balcony, the room had an amazing view of the harbor and water taxi!! If you go to page 4 of this link you can see a little video I posted of the room.  Any questions feel free to ask


----------



## cluvsdisney

My husband and I are planning to go to Universal in May 2017 and we're about 99% set on a club level room at Portofino.  I was just wondering if anyone can tell me about the Villa Pool.  The website says there are additional amenities and upgraded lounge chairs.  Are they restricted to guests staying in certain parts of the resort?  

thanks!


----------



## Smuggs

cluvsdisney said:


> My husband and I are planning to go to Universal in May 2017 and we're about 99% set on a club level room at Portofino.  I was just wondering if anyone can tell me about the Villa Pool.  The website says there are additional amenities and upgraded lounge chairs.  Are they restricted to guests staying in certain parts of the resort?
> 
> thanks!



The Villa pool is great! and anyone can use it. I find it to be much quieter and much more serene than the other pools. Has great hot and cold tubs as well as a nice locker/changing/bathroom area


----------



## cluvsdisney

Smuggs said:


> The Villa pool is great! and anyone can use it. I find it to be much quieter and much more serene than the other pools. Has great hot and cold tubs as well as a nice locker/changing/bathroom area




It looks really relaxing!!

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## idgy

I just saved over 200 dollars on our October stay at PBH! Yay! I booked SMSM rate back in March I think. Yesterday I saw people posting about getting a code in the email or something for PBH. I didn't get one    So I decided to just check AP rates. Turns out there was a discount for my dates! So I up graded our 3 day 2-park tickets to APs for 30 dollars each and still saved more than 200 on the room  This is great because we will be in Florida two other times this fall so......


----------



## martin33

Hi everyone- new to Universal thread and we are branching out from Disney and going to spend part of our March 2017 trip at PBH. I am a planner, and am looking to book the deluxe room there (490 sq feet). Three questions- what  are SMSM rates? When is the best time to book for spring rate discounts (prices have been same for 8 weeks now- I know its still too early), and lastly I will likley buy an AP this year- will that be my hands down best way to get the best rate at PBH?!

Thanks for any input
Martin


----------



## damo

martin33 said:


> Hi everyone- new to Universal thread and we are branching out from Disney and going to spend part of our March 2017 trip at PBH. I am a planner, and am looking to book the deluxe room there (490 sq feet). Three questions- what  are SMSM rates? When is the best time to book for spring rate discounts (prices have been same for 8 weeks now- I know its still too early), and lastly I will likley buy an AP this year- will that be my hands down best way to get the best rate at PBH?!
> 
> Thanks for any input
> Martin




The longer you stay, the more likely the SMSM rate will match or beat the AP rate.  SMSM stands for Stay More Save More and the saving percentage changes the longer you stay.  Depending on when in March you are going, I would look to be booking in the fall with the SMSM rate and change it to the AP rate if it comes out to be better.  AP rates come out about 3 months in advance and can fluctuate depending on occupancy.


----------



## martin33

damo said:


> The longer you stay, the more likely the SMSM rate will match or beat the AP rate.  SMSM stands for Stay More Save More and the saving percentage changes the longer you stay.  Depending on when in March you are going, I would look to be booking in the fall with the SMSM rate and change it to the AP rate if it comes out to be better.  AP rates come out about 3 months in advance and can fluctuate depending on occupancy.[/QUOTE
> Perfect - thats exactly the info I was looking for. Will aim for booking this fall. We look forward to our first stay there.
> 
> Cheers
> Martin


----------



## Ronferr80

martin33 said:


> Hi everyone- new to Universal thread and we are branching out from Disney and going to spend part of our March 2017 trip at PBH. I am a planner, and am looking to book the deluxe room there (490 sq feet). Three questions- what  are SMSM rates? When is the best time to book for spring rate discounts (prices have been same for 8 weeks now- I know its still too early), and lastly I will likley buy an AP this year- will that be my hands down best way to get the best rate at PBH?!
> 
> Thanks for any input
> Martin


I went April of this year and was looking for the same thing... Keep checking back frequently but sometime around January/early February is when Discount rates started to show for March and April.... They go fast so just keep on it


----------



## Pumbaa_

Are refrigerators provided no charge for storing of medication?
thanks all!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumbaa_ said:


> Are refrigerators provided no charge for storing of medication?
> thanks all!



Yes, just let them know ahead of time you need it for medication. They can run out.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Hello,

We are checking in to PBR this Thursday and wondered if you could answer a couple of questions for me please?

Is there free WIFI in the standard rooms?  If not, could you direct me to areas where we could use free WIFI - my mom is coming with us and she will want to FaceTime family back home in the UK each day, so we were just wondering where we could easily do this?

Many thanks or any help


----------



## schumigirl

amystevekai&bump said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are checking in to PBR this Thursday and wondered if you could answer a couple of questions for me please?
> 
> Is there free WIFI in the standard rooms?  If not, could you direct me to areas where we could use free WIFI - my mom is coming with us and she will want to FaceTime family back home in the UK each day, so we were just wondering where we could easily do this?
> 
> Many thanks or any help



Standard wifi is free in all rooms. 

You can upgrade to premium for a charge.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

schumigirl said:


> Standard wifi is free in all rooms.
> 
> You can upgrade to premium for a charge.



That's great - thank you for your speedy response too!

Sorry if this is a silly question - but what is the difference between standard and premium wifi?


----------



## schumigirl

amystevekai&bump said:


> That's great - thank you for your speedy response too!
> 
> Sorry if this is a silly question - but what is the difference between standard and premium wifi?



Well, don't know the exact speeds they offer, but, we upgraded to the premium to use Skype last year as regular connection made it jumpy.

Definitely faster and more reliable connection........but I don't pay attention to speeds as such, if they do tell you.......... You also get more devices to use on premium........4 devices for free, 8 for premium.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

schumigirl said:


> Well, don't know the exact speeds they offer, but, we upgraded to the premium to use Skype last year as regular connection made it jumpy.
> 
> Definitely faster and more reliable connection........but I don't pay attention to speeds as such, if they do tell you.......... You also get more devices to use on premium........4 devices for free, 8 for premium.


Ok great - thank you. We will only use it to FaceTime, so I guess we'll see how good the free connection is first and take it from there.

Thanks so much for replying


----------



## schumigirl

amystevekai&bump said:


> Ok great - thank you. We will only use it to FaceTime, so I guess we'll see how good the free connection is first and take it from there.
> 
> Thanks so much for replying



You're very welcome........


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Just booked our first stay at Portofino Bay for fall of 2017!  Club room. (When I found out that Disney is not offering a bounce back for FD for our September break next year, I went looking for other options.) So excited!  The rate is quite good for a seven night stay with the 35% discount.  Mom loved visiting PB when we stayed at RPR in May of 2015 and I hope she gets to go with us. Looks like a gorgeous place.

I read that the club rooms are located all over the resort, and that we can request a balcony or patio (but there are not many). Also read we can request a room with a sofa bed.  What other types of things can/should we request with these rooms? Pool view?  Bay view?  Close to boat transportation?


----------



## lomillerin

What is a good garden view request? Options?
Also, do all rooms have balconies? 
Can I request one?


----------



## macraven

lomillerin said:


> What is a good garden view request? Options?
> Also, do all rooms have balconies?
> Can I request one?




_some of the suites have the balconies.
do not know if any standard rooms have them.

there is an additional charge for a room with a balcony.

you can call and request a room that has one_


----------



## Brownie54

lomillerin said:


> What is a good garden view request? Options?
> Also, do all rooms have balconies?
> Can I request one?


Ask for a room on the west side. This is the side by the boat ramps. You also might get a partial view of the beach pool from there.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! I just booked our first PB stay! We're going to add it to our split stay in November! We are doing CL... I'd like to ask if they contact you (or is there a way to contact them) similar to Disney. Do you still need to pay for a fridge at PB? Has anyone stayed CL recently and can you tell me if there are any new evening offerings?
Also, can you use the lounge while we're waiting for our room? I am getting conflicting reports on this! Thank you!!!!


----------



## beebeeryan

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! I just booked our first PB stay! We're going to add it to our split stay in November! We are doing CL... I'd like to ask if they contact you (or is there a way to contact them) similar to Disney. Do you still need to pay for a fridge at PB? Has anyone stayed CL recently and can you tell me if there are any new evening offerings?
> Also, can you use the lounge while we're waiting for our room? I am getting conflicting reports on this! Thank you!!!!



There does not seem to be a way to contact them in advance, but I am staying Club next week so I will check. 

If you want a fridge you can use, you do need to pay for it. 

You can use the lounge once you've checked in even if your room isn't ready. I will post about current offerings when I am back in 2 weeks.


----------



## mrsap

beebeeryan said:


> There does not seem to be a way to contact them in advance, but I am staying Club next week so I will check.
> 
> If you want a fridge you can use, you do need to pay for it.
> 
> You can use the lounge once you've checked in even if your room isn't ready. I will post about current offerings when I am back in 2 weeks.



Thank you so much, I really appreciate it! I'm looking forward to your review!!!


----------



## damo

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! I just booked our first PB stay! We're going to add it to our split stay in November! We are doing CL... I'd like to ask if they contact you (or is there a way to contact them) similar to Disney. Do you still need to pay for a fridge at PB? Has anyone stayed CL recently and can you tell me if there are any new evening offerings?
> Also, can you use the lounge while we're waiting for our room? I am getting conflicting reports on this! Thank you!!!!



If you need the fridge for baby or medicinal purposes, you do not need to pay for it.

You can use the lounge as soon as you check in.  They will give you a key.

You can call the hotel directly with any requests or needs.


----------



## mrsap

Thank you so much for answering my questions! I really appreciate it!!! Good to know!


----------



## coopersmom

We have booked a five-night stay for a two-bedroom (one king deluxe, one queen deluxe) Portofino parlor suite. This is our first trip to Universal and I wanted to know what to expect from the accommodations. Will there be a fridge in the room? A DVD player? I am seeing conflicting reports on both, and want to know what we will be able to bring.

Also, question about upgrading to "club" service upon arrival ... What should we expect to pay? There will be four of us, two adults and two kids, so pondering cost vs value.


----------



## schumigirl

coopersmom said:


> We have booked a five-night stay for a two-bedroom (one king deluxe, one queen deluxe) Portofino parlor suite. This is our first trip to Universal and I wanted to know what to expect from the accommodations. Will there be a fridge in the room? A DVD player? I am seeing conflicting reports on both, and want to know what we will be able to bring.
> 
> Also, question about upgrading to "club" service upon arrival ... What should we expect to pay? There will be four of us, two adults and two kids, so pondering cost vs value.




https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Portofino-Bay-Hotel/Accommodations/Guest-Rooms.aspx

The link for all types of room amenities was in the 1st post in this sticky


----------



## coopersmom

schumigirl said:


> https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Portofino-Bay-Hotel/Accommodations/Guest-Rooms.aspx
> 
> The link for all types of room amenities was in the 1st post in this sticky



I looked at the initial sticky post, and clicked on the links and they didn't list an amenities for the suites. There are some photos, not always identified, that show some rooms with kitchenettes including fridges, and some with DVD players. I was wondering if anyone knew if those were available in the suite type I had booked since there is no particular amenity list for the suites.


----------



## schumigirl

We had the parlour suite at RPR and there was a large fridge freezer. I imagine parlour suites at PB will be the same.

No DVD player though. 

Maybe contact the hotel directly about the DVD player.


----------



## macraven

Calling the hotel is the best way to obtain that info you need


----------



## damo

coopersmom said:


> I looked at the initial sticky post, and clicked on the links and they didn't list an amenities for the suites. There are some photos, not always identified, that show some rooms with kitchenettes including fridges, and some with DVD players. I was wondering if anyone knew if those were available in the suite type I had booked since there is no particular amenity list for the suites.



There are Portofino parlor Suites and Villa parlor Suites and hospitality parlor suites.

The Portofino Suites do not have a kitchenette.  The Villa suites and hospitality suites do.  The Villa suites and hospitality suites have an entire dining room table.  The Portofino Suites just have a living room with a pullout sofa.


This page will give you a floor plan of each suite.    https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Portofino-Bay-Hotel/Accommodations/Luxury-Suites.aspx


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys!

Just wondering how you feel about the water taxi on site? Are the waits typically long? Is it too far to walk to Universal? I heard there are also people on bikes that give you rides... Is there an area where they pick up passengers? Are there a bunch of these available? Just trying to decide how to start our park days! Thank you!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

mrsap said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wondering how you feel about the water taxi on site? Are the waits typically long? Is it too far to walk to Universal? I heard there are also people on bikes that give you rides... Is there an area where they pick up passengers? Are there a bunch of these available? Just trying to decide how to start our park days! Thank you!!!!



During peak times there are more boats laid on, so you won't wait long even if you just miss one.

Yes PB is a little further out, but it's very walkable, it's not as far as people think it is and it is a lovely walk to the parks from all the hotels.

The rickshaws are usually around on the paths and at Citywalk.......they work for tips only. Not usually many of them around.


----------



## mrsap

schumigirl said:


> During peak times there are more boats laid on, so you won't wait long even if you just miss one.
> 
> Yes PB is a little further out, but it's very walkable, it's not as far as people think it is and it is a lovely walk to the parks from all the hotels.
> 
> The rickshaws are usually around on the paths and at Citywalk.......they work for tips only. Not usually many of them around.



Thanks so much!!!! Great information, I appreciate it!!!!


----------



## pcstang

The rickshaws will be right next to the boat loading area at PBR. Never used them though as we take the boat.


----------



## beebeeryan

We are back from our Orlando vacation, dodging hurricanes and raccoons along the way. Organizing my 1500 plus pictures then I will post a review of PBH club level and start a trip report. I need a day or 3...


----------



## mrsap

beebeeryan said:


> We are back from our Orlando vacation, dodging hurricanes and raccoons along the way. Organizing my 1500 plus pictures then I will post a review of PBH club level and start a trip report. I need a day or 3...



Hope you had a great time! Looking forward to your review of CL!


----------



## beebeeryan

I just started a TR, the link is in my signature, at the bottom.

We've never stayed Club Level before anywhere so this was new and we did enjoy it. We didn't use it to the full advantage, but it served our purposes well enough. Had it just been DH and I, we would have gotten much more out of it. Kids! First off, the lounge location at PBH is off the lobby, it's actually down in the little alcove where the ticket desk is. It overlooks the main piazza of the hotel, the harbor. The lobby and all of this is actually on the 3rd floor of the hotel. You need a club key card to get in, it's a separate key card from your room key. This hotel is a bit of a maze and takes some getting used to, even though we stayed last year, it was still confusing.










The staff in the lounge was lovely and very helpful, I needed something printed one day and I went in there and was able to email one of the staff directly and she then printed what I need for me. Food was replenished constantly and quickly. In the morning they greeted us outside the door. We were able to take water bottles or anything we wanted in to go cups or grab some cans of soda. I even took wine in a to go cup one evening for the walk back to the park.

Our room was in the Villa Wing with a view of the Villa pool. We were on the 5th floor. As we've never experienced the usual club level being on the same floor as rooms, it didn't bother us to go down to the lobby to get to the lounge, but our feet protested more than once.




​We mainly used the lounge for a quick breakfast before heading to the parks, it opened at 7am which was perfect for eating and then heading to IOA for EE. They had 2 chafing dishes with hot food as well which I wasn't expecting. Scrambled eggs and breakfast potatoes. It was the same each morning, although the potatoes changed a bit some days. Hard boiled eggs were available as well. The usual pastries and a toaster with bread and bagels as well.
























​We stopped in on the way to and from our room during he rest of the day to grab a drink or a snack, but not much else. One night we did go for a glass of wine and some apps, but the kids just sat there bored and wanted to leave so it didn't last long.

















​Sorry, some photos are fuzzy. My boys did not appreciate me taking photos of food so I had to be quick about it. Oh and I did ask, the concierge did say they don't often get emails for planning help before people arrive, but sometimes they do if the people happen to have their email address. Repeat guests mostly. So if you wish to contact them in advance you certainly can. 
​


----------



## beebeeryan

As I said, our room was located in the Villa Wing on the 5th floor. We had a view of the villa pool and we were on a corner. Club Level rooms are the deluxe rooms (490 sq ft) with a shower stall in the corner as opposed to that shelve unit you see in other bathrooms. Same layout as the regular rooms, just slightly larger. I don't think I got a photo of the bathroom.  There was a back elevator not far down the hall that brought us right down to both pool entrances, villa on the left and beach on the right. It was very convenient since we do spend a lot of time in the pool. 

The rooms looked to be in great shape, didn't see anything in need of refurbishments although I think they are due soon, just because it's been a few years, but they looked fine. Housekeeping was great, they came right after we left each morning and it was always done by the time we got back after lunch for our afternoon by the pool. 














view from elevator area on 5th floor, Beach pool





view out our window, no balcony




















​


----------



## mrsap

beebeeryan said:


> I just started a TR, the link is in my signature, at the bottom.
> 
> We've never stayed Club Level before anywhere so this was new and we did enjoy it. We didn't use it to the full advantage, but it served our purposes well enough. Had it just been DH and I, we would have gotten much more out of it. Kids! First off, the lounge location at PBH is off the lobby, it's actually down in the little alcove where the ticket desk is. It overlooks the main piazza of the hotel, the harbor. The lobby and all of this is actually on the 3rd floor of the hotel. You need a club key card to get in, it's a separate key card from your room key. This hotel is a bit of a maze and takes some getting used to, even though we stayed last year, it was still confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The staff in the lounge was lovely and very helpful, I needed something printed one day and I went in there and was able to email one of the staff directly and she then printed what I need for me. Food was replenished constantly and quickly. In the morning they greeted us outside the door. We were able to take water bottles or anything we wanted in to go cups or grab some cans of soda. I even took wine in a to go cup one evening for the walk back to the park.
> 
> Our room was in the Villa Wing with a view of the Villa pool. We were on the 5th floor. As we've never experienced the usual club level being on the same floor as rooms, it didn't bother us to go down to the lobby to get to the lounge, but our feet protested more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​We mainly used the lounge for a quick breakfast before heading to the parks, it opened at 7am which was perfect for eating and then heading to IOA for EE. They had 2 chafing dishes with hot food as well which I wasn't expecting. Scrambled eggs and breakfast potatoes. It was the same each morning, although the potatoes changed a bit some days. Hard boiled eggs were available as well. The usual pastries and a toaster with bread and bagels as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​We stopped in on the way to and from our room during he rest of the day to grab a drink or a snack, but not much else. One night we did go for a glass of wine and some apps, but the kids just sat there bored and wanted to leave so it didn't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Sorry, some photos are fuzzy. My boys did not appreciate me taking photos of food so I had to be quick about it. Oh and I did ask, the concierge did say they don't often get emails for planning help before people arrive, but sometimes they do if the people happen to have their email address. Repeat guests mostly. So if you wish to contact them in advance you certainly can.
> ​



Thank you for taking pictures!!! I really enjoyed looking at them! Everything looks amazing!!!! I'm happy we went with this hotel!!!! May I ask, are there still cereal boxes for the kids at breakfast? Also, how were the evening appetizers? Thanks! Hope you had fun!!


----------



## beebeeryan

mrsap said:


> Thank you for taking pictures!!! I really enjoyed looking at them! Everything looks amazing!!!! I'm happy we went with this hotel!!!! May I ask, are there still cereal boxes for the kids at breakfast? Also, how were the evening appetizers? Thanks! Hope you had fun!!



Yes they had various cereal, fruit loops, rice krispies, frosted flakes, special K I think. My youngest will eat some cereal, he went with fruit loops. Whole and skim milk and orange juice. Fruit was out in addition to the pastries and bread and bagels. And the 2 hot dishes and hard boiled eggs.


----------



## mrsap

beebeeryan said:


> Yes they had various cereal, fruit loops, rice krispies, frosted flakes, special K I think. My youngest will eat some cereal, he went with fruit loops. Whole and skim milk and orange juice. Fruit was out in addition to the pastries and bread and bagels. And the 2 hot dishes and hard boiled eggs.



Sounds great!!!!!  Did you guys stay for any evening appetizers?


----------



## beebeeryan

mrsap said:


> Sounds great!!!!! Did you guys stay for any evening appetizers?


One night we did, it was a pasta dish, maybe vodka sauce, it was pink ish and sausage and peppers. Salad bar as well. Had some cheese and crackers and tried the pasta which was good. The lounge was full that evening, the only time I saw it full and many people were definitely making a meal of it. Had it just been me, I could easily have made a meal out of it, but my men folk wanted a real meal.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for posting the pictures, they are excellent!


----------



## mrsap

beebeeryan said:


> One night we did, it was a pasta dish, maybe vodka sauce, it was pink ish and sausage and peppers. Salad bar as well. Had some cheese and crackers and tried the pasta which was good. The lounge was full that evening, the only time I saw it full and many people were definitely making a meal of it. Had it just been me, I could easily have made a meal out of it, but my men folk wanted a real meal.



Thanks so much for your honest opinion! I'm happy you enjoyed it!! Pictures are great!


----------



## ThemeParkGuy

Great Report


----------



## beebeeryan

I took pictures of the room service menu because that is something I was never able to find before the trip. We didn't end up ordering anything, but good to know.


----------



## damo

beebeeryan said:


> I took pictures of the room service menu because that is something I was never able to find before the trip.



Thanks!  I'm going to link to this post from the food sticky!


----------



## lomillerin

Do they do turndown service here?


----------



## beebeeryan

lomillerin said:


> Do they do turndown service here?



If you stay club level yes.


----------



## beebeeryan

More pictures from around the resort...

























































































Mods feel free to use them on the information on this thread if you wish. I can send them another way if you need me to, just let me know.


----------



## Roxyfire

Thanks for the pictures of the pool hours! I was wondering if we'd be able to get in a quick swim before our flight home.


----------



## beebeeryan

Roxyfire said:


> Thanks for the pictures of the pool hours! I was wondering if we'd be able to get in a quick swim before our flight home.


 That was the villa pool, which is lovely. The main pool may be a little later.


----------



## twocat

Does anyone know if you can have housekeeping empty out the mini-bar/fridge so you can use it for your own stuff?  I'm thinking a pint of 1/2 and 1/2, maybe some cheese, a few hard boiled eggs, something like that.
I know some minibars charge you if you so much as move an item in them.  I'm just wondering what the policy is at PBR.


----------



## beebeeryan

twocat said:


> Does anyone know if you can have housekeeping empty out the mini-bar/fridge so you can use it for your own stuff?  I'm thinking a pint of 1/2 and 1/2, maybe some cheese, a few hard boiled eggs, something like that.
> I know some minibars charge you if you so much as move an item in them.  I'm just wondering what the policy is at PBR.



I don't think they will. They do have mini fridges you can rent for I believe $15.00 per night if you need an empty one. If you do touch anything in the mini bar, you will get charged. Maybe bring a small cooler bag with ice? We used the ice bucket to keep a few drinks cold.


----------



## macraven

I'm waiting for schumi to return from vacation and we would love to display some of your picks in the sticky
Will be working on it in October

Again , thank you !


----------



## macraven

twocat said:


> Does anyone know if you can have housekeeping empty out the mini-bar/fridge so you can use it for your own stuff?  I'm thinking a pint of 1/2 and 1/2, maybe some cheese, a few hard boiled eggs, something like that.
> I know some minibars charge you if you so much as move an item in them.  I'm just wondering what the policy is at PBR.


Best you do not use the mini bar fridge
If anything is moved around when they do the count and check for items listed  for what they stock there, they might accidentally charge you

The person that does the check will not empty items out of the mini bar for you

The mini bar only keeps items cool

Easier to rent a fridge from them


Buy a $4 styrofoam cooler from
Walgreens that is walking distance from pbh and fill it with ice to hold your perishables

Place the chest in the tub with a note
Do not move


----------



## georgina

Glad I had read these threads before I went so we knew to take our collapsible cooler. Chatting with the TM at checkout, she indicated that mini-fridges may be coming in the future (but don't hold your breath waiting!)

We really enjoyed our stay at PBH. DH commented that it was a bit of a hike to the pools from our room in the East area, but the boat transportation was great (had to take the shuttle one night to RPR for dinner because of the bad weather. There was a lot of confusion at the Citiwalk shuttle stop because it was one stop for all the resorts except CBBR, and the buses pulling up for SF and RPR were CBBR labeled buses.


----------



## macraven

Well when rpr did their Reno last year, mini fridge was added to all rooms

Hope pbh has them installed soon


----------



## schumigirl

I think they will be.


----------



## Mrsjvb

any hidden secrets/gems /must experiences?   will be there on Sunday for a week.


----------



## macraven

Read thru this sticky as there are many listed through out it


----------



## gabbyrodman

Stupidest question ever-does portofino get tbs? My team in alcs next week


----------



## mrsap

Hello everyone! Just wondering if anyone has stayed PB CL recently? Would love to know if any of the morning or evening offerings have changed!

A little over a month before we check in! Starting to get super excited!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

BUMP!


----------



## macraven

mrsap said:


> BUMP!



This is a sticky

You do not have to post the word "bump" for the thread to stay on the upper first page

Stickies always stay on the upper first page of the forum
It is set up that way so everyone can find info on the darkside hotels

I see you have a question about pbh club
Since there have been no replies, why don't you create a new question in the forum as not everyone reads the stickies

I'll bump your thread that question thread you make so it stays on the first page


----------



## schumigirl

I think the info on CL food posted on previous page by beebeeryan is the latest offerings.


----------



## mrsap

macraven said:


> This is a sticky
> 
> You do not have to post the word "bump" for the thread to stay on the upper first page
> 
> Stickies always stay on the upper first page of the forum
> It is set up that way so everyone can find info on the darkside hotels
> 
> I see you have a question about pbh club
> Since there have been no replies, why don't you create a new question in the forum as not everyone reads the stickies
> 
> I'll bump your thread that question thread you make so it stays on the first page



I was bumping hoping maybe someone has recently stayed and would see it. Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## mrsap

schumigirl said:


> I think the info on CL food posted on previous page by beebeeryan is the latest offerings.



Thanks for responding!


----------



## Melanie415

We loved our 5 night stay CL at PB!  Would definently stay CL again.  The breakfasts were wonderful and the staff top notch.  The convenience was a huge comfort to us.  Only complaint was crowdedness at evening service to find a table sometimes but we always ended up with a spot.  Will try to post pics.  Staff was friendly, remembered my sons bday (and allergies) and food was plentiful (not amazing) and satisfactory.


----------



## ohiotinkfan

Just checked in today and have a great room looking at the villa pool! It was crazy at the parks around 3, but we did see the Grinch Christmas show with no problem, walked around at Islands but express just too long a wait...we are going back around 8 to see if it is better then. Munching on a Lard Lard Donut now in the room. We ate at Sal's for a late lunch after we checked in,yummy BB Q chicken pizza!


----------



## gzmtlock

Had a wonderful stay at PBH, Club level, Dec 25-28!  DS was sick when we arrived, running a fever and GI issues.  Star Service (via text, set up by the staff at check in) was stupendous.  Sent extra towels, the rollaway bed I had forgotten to request at check in, and were overall very helpful.  I was very impressed with the service.

CL was also very nice.  According to the staff, they were trialing the menus to be rolled out sometime this year.  Some highlights:

Breakfast had at least three hot dishes every day - a meat, a potato, and another.  The third was sometimes sweet (pancakes) and sometimes savory (e.g., mini-frittata).  This was in addition to the regular rotations of cut fruit, hand fruit, hard boiled eggs, various pastries, bagels and bread for toast, yogurt and cereals.  We ate here all three mornings, and left very satisfied each time.

Biggest change was at midday - there were three types of mini-sandwiches each day.  It was very possible to make a modest lunch out of the offerings.  One vegetarian option was included each day as well.  Plus chips and cookies.  We ate here two days.  It was available from noon-3:30, so fit perfectly with our style of park touring (park morning, middle-of-day break at resort, dinner and evening in park).  Some examples of the sammmies:  ham and cheese on wheat roll, grilled vegetables on focaccia, chicken salad wrap; Italian on herb ciabatta, tuna salad on brioche, tomatoes, mozzarella and pesto on focaccia.

Evening service (5-7 pm), it was again possible to make into a meal.  We only ate here once, but hadn't even planned on it.  We dropped in at 5 to pick up waters on our way into the park, and the food looked good enough to tempt us to stay.  Each night is themed; the night we stayed was Mediterranean.  Tossed salad, two composed salads (sorry, forget what they were), cheese tray, meatballs in marinara, spaghetti pasta, ratatouille vegetables.  No desserts - those were at "sweet finish" from 8-9:30.  Other themes included Asian (sweet and sour chicken), Caribbean (jerk chicken), Tex-Mex (steak fajitas), and European (shepherd's pie).  They were also very generous with the wine pours - hee hee.

Sweet finish was pretty standard - good selection of individual sweets.  Again, we only made it one night for this.

DH and I will be returning for a long weekend in June; if AP rates are good, we will repeat CL.  It really was lovely!


----------



## mrsap

Sorry this is a little late but wanted to give a review since I know how much other people's reviews help me!

We just had our first stay at PB and stayed CL. First off, this hotel is just beautiful! You truly did feel like you were somewhere in Italy! They did a great job with the theming! The rooms are so spacious and the hotel itself was very clean! As far as CL goes, We have stayed CL in Disney and felt this blew Disney's CL away. We were easily able to make dinner out of the offerings each night!!! They said they were trying new offerings while we were there, so we asked each morning what they would be at night. Some of The hot evening offerings were Fetucinni Chicken, pasta, fajitas, Asian chicken, hot vegetables, rice, etc. with full salad bar, tons of cheese, cold veggies, breads, etc.... Alcohol (beer/wine)included during hot appetizers - mixed drinks available for a fee. Always had sodas, water, tea and coffee out during the day. The club level lounge itself is huge. Never had a day where we didn't have a table. Loved hanging out with the kids between park time on the couch with a snack and a drink watching tv. CL staff was SO friendly and helpful.
Every morning, on top of cereals, bagels, fruit, tons of pastries and bread, they also had scrambled eggs, hard boiled eggs and tater tots.
Their lemonade during snack time was delicious. Mostly had out bagged chips such as Terra Chips, Doritos, Gold Fish, and Pretzels. Also had granola bars and Peppridge Farm Milano cookies and bread with peanut butter, butter and jelly if you wanted a sandwich.
Desserts changed every night- cookies, small cheesecakes, chocolate mousse, etc.
Worth every penny in our opinion. We already booked our stay there next November!!

Thank you to everyone who helped us with our first stay on Universal property. As a Disney fan who's been going pretty much every year since 2004, I can definitely say we are now 'Universal people' too! We really did love not only the hotel, but our time in the parks. We'll be adding Universal in each trip here on out. Never thought I'd say that! Thanks again!


----------



## stewtx

Hi all, we are trying to decide between Royal Pacific and Portofino Bay.  One of these things I can't seem to clarify is do the rooms have actual mini-fridges already in them, or just a mini-bar fridge and you have to rent a refrigerator for $15 a day?  It appears Royal Pacific with the refurb does now have them in every room, but it looks like at Portofino it's the mini-bar fridge and you would have to rent.  I've seen this asked somewhat recently, but not sure if Portofino has had any refurbishments so thought would check.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## macraven

stewtx said:


> Hi all, we are trying to decide between Royal Pacific and Portofino Bay.  One of these things I can't seem to clarify is do the rooms have actual mini-fridges already in them, or just a mini-bar fridge and you have to rent a refrigerator for $15 a day?  It appears Royal Pacific with the refurb does now have them in every room, but it looks like at Portofino it's the mini-bar fridge and you would have to rent.  I've seen this asked somewhat recently, but not sure if Portofino has had any refurbishments so thought would check.  Thanks in advance for your help!



_rpr has mini fridge
do a search and you will see the size of it.
a few homies have posted pics of it with the door open to show the shelf space

check the hotel stickies for pics of the mini fridges in the hotels._


----------



## stewtx

Thanks macraven.  So that does confirm RPR does have it and PBD does not.  Appreciate it!


----------



## macraven

_on the sticky site for pbh it lists:_

*Microwaves & Refrigerators*

*The fee for a Microwaves or fridge is $15 per day, plus 12.5% sales tax. Available on a first come, first served basis. Only one Microwave is allowed per room and are available through Star Service Hotline. 


*
_if you want a large fridge the alternative is to buy a styrofoam chest and fill it with ice 
use the ice machine on your floor for it.

keep the ice chest in the tub so no leakage happens_

_there is a small shopping area near the pbh which would be a 5 minute walk._
_you can buy the styrofoam chest from there._

_some food items, beer, soda, water, etc in the other stores in that small shopping area_


----------



## Patience

Hello, we are going to Universal for the first time in February and we are booked at the Portofino in a bay view room.  I originally booked at RPR in a standard room but with the APH rate, the bay view queen room at Portofino was actually less expensive than the non-APH standard room rate at RPR so I am excited.  I was wondering how responsive the hotel is to room requests?  Like everyone else, I would love a balcony but most important to me is proximity to the water taxi area.  What wing of the hotel should I request?  How and when do I make this request?  I made room requests at WDW about a week in advance and I am pretty sure I faxed them.  What is the procedure here?  Thank you.


----------



## Roxyfire

Patience said:


> Hello, we are going to Universal for the first time in February and we are booked at the Portofino in a bay view room.  I originally booked at RPR in a standard room but with the APH rate, the bay view queen room at Portofino was actually less expensive than the non-APH standard room rate at RPR so I am excited.  I was wondering how responsive the hotel is to room requests?  Like everyone else, I would love a balcony but most important to me is proximity to the water taxi area.  What wing of the hotel should I request?  How and when do I make this request?  I made room requests at WDW about a week in advance and I am pretty sure I faxed them.  What is the procedure here?  Thank you.



Great choice, Portofino is a great resort. My experience in requesting a room was very good. Once I booked online, I called in to the Loews booking line and requested a room near the main pool. As we were booked Garden View there was a chance to be in the East Wing which is much further, so I didn't want that. Also, I arrived fairly early (before 9 am) and upon arrival they confirmed my request. I said we were willing to wait for a room to be available near the pool as we were heading right to the park. She was very agreeable and said she would do her best. They did print out some keycards first but said I could not charge to the room as it was not yet assigned. No problem, we just wanted access to express pass which was easily printed right next to check in.

When we returned from the park around 4 or 5 pm, they were able to grant our request. We had a room very close to the pool and it was on the 2nd floor, I believe. That said, you could request near water taxi, which would be the West Wing.  Although both sides are really not that far when you consider bay view. I have read various things in the comment section here in regards to the balcony. Mostly that it's a paid upgrade but no experience with that here. One thing I did notice is that they are scattered about so it could be a matter of luck, too. I'm sure someone else will be able to help you with that.


----------



## ToyStory3

We just booked PBH Club Level 2 nights the last week of June. We are so excited! Our first trip to UO. I don't know if I'm more excited about staying Club level or our express passes!!!


----------



## schumigirl

ToyStory3 said:


> We just booked PBH Club Level 2 nights the last week of June. We are so excited! Our first trip to UO. I don't know if I'm more excited about staying Club level or our express passes!!!



You'll have a blast I'm sure.........yep, Club and EP are both wonderful!


----------



## Arden01

We've booked our first Universal Trip after a week of Disney. Also staying at PBH Club level for three nights. Very excited!


----------



## iona

ToyStory3 said:


> We just booked PBH Club Level 2 nights the last week of June. We are so excited! Our first trip to UO. I don't know if I'm more excited about staying Club level or our express passes!!!



We may see you there (24/6-28/6)! Having had the express passes and stayed Club Level we now couldn't do without either...


----------



## mmafan

houseofthrees said:


> We stayed there last May, club level with a balcony overlooking the beach pool.  The view was gorgeous!  We are hoping to get as lucky when we return this year.


do you remember the room number.....and have pics of your view????? thanks


----------



## Mjkre

Part of our group is looking to stay at resort on check out day, while teens go to park.  Dinner will be had at City Walk before we leave Universal.   Is there a place at the pools to shower and store change of clothes in a locker? I know RPR has that facility. I assume the spa has facilities but didn't think everyone would be allowed to use. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mjkre

I have now read that the Villa pool has showers.  But does anyone know if the main pool does?


----------



## gzmtlock

Not sure if beach pool does, but those two pools are pretty close to one another.  Less than a 5 minute walk from each other, if that.  They're basically separated by one wing of the hotel, and there's a ground-level passage plus a flight of steps between the two.  

Haha, just thought of another way to express it - they're so close to each other, waitstaff from the beach pool also service the villa pool.  Drinks, anyone?


----------



## Mjkre

Hahaha! The drink analogy worked perfect for me!


----------



## daraus

Where are the best garden view rooms located. I would prefer to be ground level and close to beach pool.Any advice?


----------



## Roxyfire

daraus said:


> Where are the best garden view rooms located. I would prefer to be ground level and close to beach pool.Any advice?



Request West Wing and close to beach pool. We ended up with 2nd floor but its not that far. There was an elevator near our room too so not a huge worry if you don't get first floor.


----------



## daraus

Thanks Roxy. Fro what I have read it seems west wing is a must. I have been stuck on that east wing before and those hallways are loooong!!!


----------



## Roxyfire

daraus said:


> Thanks Roxy. Fro what I have read it seems west wing is a must. I have been stuck on that east wing before and those hallways are loooong!!!



Yes, I love Portofino so I wouldn't mind too much being back there. I also said at check in I was willing to wait to get the room type I wanted so that might be to your advantage as well. I don't know if people typically research the room locations or request particular ones. But that could be to your benefit as well.


----------



## daraus

Yes I love Portofino as well. Ok yes I will tell them that at check in. Ive learned after many stays at PBR and RPR that room location helps alot in the whole overall experience.


----------



## theme_park_mom

Please don't judge....

would it be totally tacky and weird to bring my own mini fridge to the Portofino? we are driving in, so why pay $15 a day when I have it just sitting here?
I am embarrassed I am asking this. but posting anyway.


----------



## macraven

Have no idea but if you do bring it, cover it with a cloth and put a vase with flower in it..........
Jk

Really don't know their policy on it but do know crockpots are not allowed


----------



## schumigirl

theme_park_mom said:


> Please don't judge....
> 
> would it be totally tacky and weird to bring my own mini fridge to the Portofino? we are driving in, so why pay $15 a day when I have it just sitting here?
> I am embarrassed I am asking this. but posting anyway.



You wouldn't be allowed to have it in the room, Housekeeping will report it.......but  Portofino are now adding mini fridges to all rooms in place of the mini bar. Just like RPR.

So, you wouldn't have to pay anything anyway.


----------



## theme_park_mom

schumigirl said:


> Portofino are now adding mini fridges to all rooms in place of the mini bar. Just like RPR.


that's terrific!! thank you!!!
you guys know EVERYTHING!


----------



## schumigirl

theme_park_mom said:


> that's terrific!! thank you!!!
> you guys know EVERYTHING!



You're welcome.........it is fabulous they're putting mini fridges in now.......much handier for most folks.....


----------



## theme_park_mom

schumigirl said:


> much handier for most folks


it really is a sticking point for us! We are planning our last UO trip with our annual passes (sniff!) and everyone wants the Portofino - I just was annoyed about the stupid fridge!
I am still holding out the fam will come to their senses and let me try will try RPH instead


----------



## schumigirl

theme_park_mom said:


> it really is a sticking point for us! We are planning our last UO trip with our annual passes (sniff!) and everyone wants the Portofino - I just was annoyed about the stupid fridge!
> I am still holding out the fam will come to their senses and let me try will try RPH instead



Lol......I'm sure you'll be happy at PB. It is beautiful.......


----------



## ToyStory3

Hi - we booked a club level room for May.  This is our first stay at PBH.  What room request would you suggest if any?  I'm thinking being close to the club room may be nice since the resort is so large.  I think I would value convenience over a specific view but not sure what the options are.  Thanks


----------



## macraven

The club lounge is on the third floor
But those that book club can be place on any floor


----------



## ToyStory3

If I'm staying Club Level and want to add a room request to my reservation, do I call the general reservation number or the concierge number?  Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

General reservation number is fine.


----------



## Disneytam

Are king beds located throughout the resort or only in specific spots? We have a bay view king room booked.


----------



## dakotamoon

My family is planning a Thanksgiving trip to Universal (last Thanksgiving we did Disney & stayed at Grand Floridian & Animal Kingdom & did 1 day at Universal). We would love to stay at Portofino based on all the info/pics we've seen. 

But.....today when looking things up I came across a LOT of reviews that complained about bed bugs! I know that a lot of hotels have them but also that it's how swiftly & effectively they deal with them. Based on what I was reading it seemed like a real problem here. It seemed like this forum would be a good place to ask since it's current & active. 

What do u think?


----------



## schumigirl

Honestly? 

Haven't heard of any bed bug issues like that for years! Cannot remember how far back it was that someone mentioned it on here......of course it can happen anywhere, but it's not a complaint we see on here. 

I'm sure if there was an issue it would be dealt with quickly and appropriately........I wouldn't let it stop you booking a trip there........


----------



## dakotamoon

Thank you that makes me feel better!! I know there can never be a guarantee but I figured out of all the people posting on here someone would've come back & said something about it recently...

If I can ask another question....do they hav Cabanas to rent at each pool or only some (of 1) of them? I saw some pictures but couldn't figure out which pool it was at...

Thanks!


----------



## Roxyfire

dakotamoon said:


> My family is planning a Thanksgiving trip to Universal (last Thanksgiving we did Disney & stayed at Grand Floridian & Animal Kingdom & did 1 day at Universal). We would love to stay at Portofino based on all the info/pics we've seen.
> 
> But.....today when looking things up I came across a LOT of reviews that complained about bed bugs! I know that a lot of hotels have them but also that it's how swiftly & effectively they deal with them. Based on what I was reading it seemed like a real problem here. It seemed like this forum would be a good place to ask since it's current & active.
> 
> What do u think?



Agreed with @schumigirl that if it were a huge issue you'd see info here. Granted, I don't know where the reviews are but unfortunately it can happen anywhere. Definitely check the room (look online for tips about best strategies) if you're nervous. I'm a big fan of Portofino and would not let it sway me at all.


----------



## dakotamoon

Thank you that's good to hear! (It just popped up when I was searching, not sure what site....then I went into the BB Registry & there were quite a few entries. Although I do think most of them were from 2010 & before....1 may have been from '15). It can def happen anywhere, I just wouldn't want to go somewhere knowingly that it's a raging problem. But I agree that it would be popping up on this board if that was the case.

I'm excited to go again, haha!


----------



## gzmtlock

dakotamoon said:


> Thank you that makes me feel better!! I know there can never be a guarantee but I figured out of all the people posting on here someone would've come back & said something about it recently...
> 
> If I can ask another question....do they hav Cabanas to rent at each pool or only some (of 1) of them? I saw some pictures but couldn't figure out which pool it was at...
> 
> Thanks!



Stayed there in December, no issues with bed bugs.

I clearly remember cabanas at the villa pool - there are quite a few of them around the perimeter.  I'm not positive, but I think I also remember them around the beach pool - fewer of them, but I have a fuzzy picture in my head of cabana covers scattered around it, across from the restaurant.  We just walked around the beach pool, didn't spend any time there, so that's why I'm not certain.  Maybe someone else will weigh in with more definite info. . .


----------



## Ladyfish77

Is there a timeframe when the mini fridges will be put in the rooms?


----------



## CJN

dakotamoon said:


> If I can ask another question....do they hav Cabanas to rent at each pool or only some (of 1) of them? I saw some pictures but couldn't figure out which pool it was at...
> 
> Thanks!



The Universal website says the private cabana rentals are at the villa pool. It also mentions three cabanas at the beach pool but the implication is that those aren't rental ones.


----------



## macraven

First time I heard they had a bed bug problem

Can't recall if there were posts on the UO forums about that

Don't worry about it
Just go and have a great stay


----------



## schumigirl

Ladyfish77 said:


> Is there a timeframe when the mini fridges will be put in the rooms?



No, but I'm sure they'll want it done as quickly as possible.


----------



## Disneytam

When you check into the hotel and give your debit card for payment for the rest of your trip do they charge it then or when you check out?


----------



## schumigirl

Disneytam said:


> When you check into the hotel and give your debit card for payment for the rest of your trip do they charge it then or when you check out?



I've never used a debit card to pay, but you do pay your outstanding balance when you leave...........


----------



## Roxyfire

Disneytam said:


> When you check into the hotel and give your debit card for payment for the rest of your trip do they charge it then or when you check out?



Last year they placed a hold on my credit card account for the remaining room charges plus $200 a day for incidentals. I know you can pay off the room in advance, you may want to consider that so your personal bank account doesn't have an excessive hold on it.


----------



## Disneytam

Roxyfire said:


> Last year they placed a hold on my credit card account for the remaining room charges plus $200 a day for incidentals. I know you can pay off the room in advance, you may want to consider that so your personal bank account doesn't have an excessive hold on it.


That's why I'm asking. I'm so used to the way Disney does things, but Universal is so much different. I called and they won't take full payment before arrival. They just told me to have him pay when he checks in.


----------



## schumigirl

Disneytam said:


> That's why I'm asking. I'm so used to the way Disney does things, but Universal is so much different. I called and they won't take full payment before arrival. They just told me to have him pay when he checks in.



You can contact them and arrange a payment before hand. A few people on here have done this........think it's accounts department you want. I'm sure they email you a form to fill in.......

Someone who's done it may come along and help.........


----------



## dmhgolfer1903

I just booked a room in mid may and they a charging me the 15 a nite for the fridge is what I was told.    So I don't think there getting them installed anytime soon


----------



## theme_park_mom

I am going to call this the "Great refrigerator watch of 2017"


----------



## AngiTN

I tried to search and I don't think I could get the right combo to get results, sorry if this has been asked in advance

Can a small adult, 5' 100 lbs, fit in one of the Despicable Me beds in the kids room?


----------



## schumigirl

AngiTN said:


> I tried to search and I don't think I could get the right combo to get results, sorry if this has been asked in advance
> 
> Can a small adult, 5' 100 lbs, fit in one of the Despicable Me beds in the kids room?



Posts 60-80 in this thread have pictures and a video of that room.........not sure you can tell from it whether they'll fit or not.


----------



## AngiTN

Ronferr80 said:


> There actually quite big!!! When I first booked I thought they were going to be small but there way bigger then I assumed!! I could of slept in it but didn't want to take away all the fun from my boys lol


I have a question about your Despicable Me room, and the beds. I saw the video and it gave me a general idea of their size. Are they about the size of a regular Twin bed? Or smaller? It seemed like maybe the same size based on your DS laying in it but so hard for me to tell. I'm hoping that DD (little adult @ 5' and 100 lbs) could fit.


----------



## Laura_Dee_

dmhgolfer1903 said:


> I just booked a room in mid may and they a charging me the 15 a nite for the fridge is what I was told.    So I don't think there getting them installed anytime soon


Just saw a review on TripAdvisor yesterday that stated they did have an empty refrigerator in their room.


----------



## pcstang

I posted in another thread that a friend stayed there last week and she had a new and empty minifridge instead of the minibar.


----------



## Ronferr80

AngiTN said:


> I have a question about your Despicable Me room, and the beds. I saw the video and it gave me a general idea of their size. Are they about the size of a regular Twin bed? Or smaller? It seemed like maybe the same size based on your DS laying in it but so hard for me to tell. I'm hoping that DD (little adult @ 5' and 100 lbs) could fit.




DD will fit comfortably and if a fan of Despicable me will love it!!! I'm serious when I say I could have slept in it but my boys kicked me out!!! lol


----------



## AngiTN

Thank you! I'm sold. Not certain DD is coming but if she is, she can bunk with DGD, with DH and I in the King room. I never dreamed it would be available with our AP rate. Still pricey but not awful. We dropped resort levels at Disney so we'll use the savings there for the DM room.


----------



## Ronferr80

AngiTN said:


> Thank you! I'm sold. Not certain DD is coming but if she is, she can bunk with DGD, with DH and I in the King room. I never dreamed it would be available with our AP rate. Still pricey but not awful. We dropped resort levels at Disney so we'll use the savings there for the DM room.




I was able to get the room with Florida Discount rate which just like you stated above, definitely still pricey but the look on my boys face when we surprised them was priceless!!!  I'm sorry if the video was a little quick and shaky.  I remember when I was researching this room I couldn't find a lot of info so was trying to help out.  I never really did a video like that before so I think I need to slow down next time and keep my hand a little more still lol.   That and get my boys out of the video but they wanted to help they told me!!!   I hope you have a great trip and enjoy the room!!!


----------



## ToyStory3

Hi - can anyone tell me how the pizza is from Sal's Market Deli?  Gourmet?  Typical take-out?  Thanks!


----------



## pcstang

We love it! Not typical takeout in my opinion. Yes, I've been to NYC and Chicago, so not like your typical chain pizza. It went down hill for a while but we were there Saturday night and it was back up to par.


----------



## cleopenn

Agree, not typical take out.  I can be picky about pizza and I really liked it.  the crust was thin and that perfect balance of chewy yet no limp.


----------



## pangyal

I have a potentially dumb question for the PBH experts. 

We are looking at booking next Feb. 1-5. It looks like we can get the SMSM rate as of now; however, we would like to have the option of taking advantage either of the APH rate (we will be upgrading our UCT tickets during our stay to APs) or the Amex FHR rate. The problem is that it looks like neither of the two rates we are waiting for will really be likely to come out until late fall. How quickly does this resort fill up? Would there be a likelihood of ending up without a room at this resort if we wait until late fall of this year to book?


----------



## Roxyfire

pangyal said:


> I have a potentially dumb question for the PBH experts.
> 
> We are looking at booking next Feb. 1-5. It looks like we can get the SMSM rate as of now; however, we would like to have the option of taking advantage either of the APH rate (we will be upgrading our UCT tickets during our stay to APs) or the Amex FHR rate. The problem is that it looks like neither of the two rates we are waiting for will really be likely to come out until late fall. How quickly does this resort fill up? Would there be a likelihood of ending up without a room at this resort if we wait until late fall of this year to book?



I can't speak for that time of year, but for June the Garden rooms pretty much booked up before the APH rates came out. So if you're after the lowest booking category go ahead and grab it now, you can modify later if the APH rates are better than SMSM. If you want Bay View then it's really whenever you want to book. I think because Portofino is further and more expensive it's less likely to book up as fast as Royal Pacific. I'd also guess for larger groups, Club rooms go pretty quick too but again more quickly at Royal Pacific just based on what I was looking at for my time frame.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> We love it! Not typical takeout in my opinion. Yes, I've been to NYC and Chicago, so not like your typical chain pizza. It went down hill for a while but we were there Saturday night and it was back up to par.



Agree!!

It's our favourite onsite pizza........


----------



## houseofthrees

ToyStory3 said:


> Hi - can anyone tell me how the pizza is from Sal's Market Deli?  Gourmet?  Typical take-out?  Thanks!



Sal's is a must for our family every time we visit.


----------



## pangyal

Roxyfire said:


> I can't speak for that time of year, but for June the Garden rooms pretty much booked up before the APH rates came out. So if you're after the lowest booking category go ahead and grab it now, you can modify later if the APH rates are better than SMSM. If you want Bay View then it's really whenever you want to book. I think because Portofino is further and more expensive it's less likely to book up as fast as Royal Pacific. I'd also guess for larger groups, Club rooms go pretty quick too but again more quickly at Royal Pacific just based on what I was looking at for my time frame.



Thanks so much! I didn't know it was possible to modify the reservation if a better rate came out.

Do the SMSM  and/or regular rates tend to fluctuate? As in, is there any point to waiting/ not waiting or will the current price stay consistent for those dates?


----------



## Roxyfire

pangyal said:


> Thanks so much! I didn't know it was possible to modify the reservation if a better rate came out.
> 
> Do the SMSM  and/or regular rates tend to fluctuate? As in, is there any point to waiting/ not waiting or will the current price stay consistent for those dates?



There's some people with more expertise here but something I noticed for my June dates were that they basically stayed the same and then about 3 weeks or a month ago, there were no more SMSM for the garden rooms, only seasonal rate. SMSM then only applied to all the other categories. But I'm going to figure summer just booked up really fast, especially with volcano bay's announcement. I don't think you'll have any trouble at all. I'd book whatever rate you want now and then call to have them apply the APH code when it comes out. You can modify it online too, but it's a little tricky and the interface doesn't make all that much sense.


----------



## macraven

pangyal said:


> Thanks so much! I didn't know it was possible to modify the reservation if a better rate came out.
> 
> Do the SMSM  and/or regular rates tend to fluctuate? As in, is there any point to waiting/ not waiting or will the current price stay consistent for those dates?


On the UO website it lists the seasons/ date she of % of savings

September-October with specific dates are listed

For my October reservation SMS is saving me 35% per night

Smsm rate is also reflected by number of nights booked

I have a 14 night stay
7 night stay allows that high discount for each night I booked

Lower % rate based on number nights


----------



## pangyal

macraven said:


> On the UO website it lists the seasons/ date she of % of savings
> 
> September-October with specific dates are listed
> 
> For my October reservation SMS is saving me 35% per night
> 
> Smsm rate is also reflected by number of nights booked
> 
> I have a 14 night stay
> 7 night stay allows that high discount for each night I booked
> 
> Lower % rate based on number nights


Thank you so much! I thought I'd pored over the whole UO website trying to learn all of this, but I didn't see that info. I'll look again!


----------



## theme_park_mom

for a week long stay, is the SMSM rate or APH rate typically better?


----------



## pcstang

I normally find the SMSM rate is better when we do a 7+ day stay.


----------



## macraven

pangyal said:


> I have a potentially dumb question for the PBH experts.
> 
> We are looking at booking next Feb. 1-5. It looks like we can get the SMSM rate as of now; however, we would like to have the option of taking advantage either of the APH rate (we will be upgrading our UCT tickets during our stay to APs) or the Amex FHR rate. The problem is that it looks like neither of the two rates we are waiting for will really be likely to come out until late fall. How quickly does this resort fill up? Would there be a likelihood of ending up without a room at this resort if we wait until late fall of this year to book?


THat early in February you will have no issues to secure a room

In January this year I booked rpr king suite 25 days out

Used the ap code for the room starting on February 3

And that was the Mardi Gras opening weekend


----------



## dakotamoon

Not sure if this has been discussed, but do either Garden Grocer or Orlando Grocery Express (I think it's called?) deliver to Portofino? Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Use the search button to find the thread about it

It has been posted before in this forum of which delivery companies caters to UO hotels 

Lobby front desk does not hold refrigeratored items for incoming guests

Only thing they will do is hold insulin for you until your room is ready
(Personal experience)


----------



## saskdw

Couple of PBH questions.

1) PBH does have a fitness centre, correct? If so how does it compare to RPR's?

2) The club level lounge is by the lobby, but the CL rooms could be anywhere in the resort? Not all one floor like RPR and HRH?


----------



## macraven

Club rooms are located throughout pbh buildings
If you want to be near the club lounge, request 3 rd floor of main building
Specify your room to be on the same floor as the lounge 

Pbh is spread out and club lounge is in the middle of the complex


----------



## klacey1

Sooooo really tried to save money with a one night stay at Universal by booking a Hilton with an employee discount...but the pull of unlimited express on a Saturday/Sunday in mid-June was just too strong!! PBH was the cheapest of the three that offer it (I was surprised!), so I booked this resort with an AP discount. (Still $353 with taxes and fees, but whatever. I think it'll be worth it!)

Does everyone usually prefer to walk or take the boat to Citywalk and the parks?! I know it's the farthest deluxe from the parks. I always walk from Royal Pacific to both parks--it is much farther than that walk? TIA!!


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, it's the furthest of all the deluxes, but it's still close. 

Takes around 15 minutes or less, depends on your speed and a beautiful walk. Doesn't feel very long whenever we walked to PB.


----------



## pcstang

We always boat to and from PBR. It's a really relaxing ride to citywalk.


----------



## saskdw

saskdw said:


> Couple of PBH questions.
> 
> 1) PBH does have a fitness centre, correct? If so how does it compare to RPR's?



Anyone?


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> Anyone?



Sorry no one has replied.........

I haven't really seen anyone mention the fitness centre at PBH.......a few have commented on the one at RPR, but I think you've been there haven't you? 

Hopefully someone will reply.........


----------



## saskdw

schumigirl said:


> Sorry no one has replied.........
> 
> I haven't really seen anyone mention the fitness centre at PBH.......a few have commented on the one at RPR, but I think you've been there haven't you?
> 
> Hopefully someone will reply.........




Yes the one at RPR is nice. RPR is booked the dates we are looking at so just exploring options.


----------



## iona

It definitely has a fitness centre. I've never made it inside though so I can't help with the second part of your question - sorry.


----------



## TXPyroMom

Great thread.  This will be our first visit to Universal.  Staying two nights starting on Thanksgiving, 5 adults and 2 kids in 2 rooms, before heading to the Contemporary for a week.  I am getting more and more excited about our stay the more I read... especially since 3 members of the family have no idea that we are going here and think we are just going straight to Disney.

Is there a quick service breakfast option?  We will only be eating breakfast at the hotel on Friday morning, but we won't want to spend time at a sit down restaurant.  Is there a place to grab stuff to go? 

Also, I know it's probably personal preference, but are the boats or walking faster to get to the park?


----------



## schumigirl

TXPyroMom said:


> Great thread.  This will be our first visit to Universal.  Staying two nights starting on Thanksgiving, 5 adults and 2 kids in 2 rooms, before heading to the Contemporary for a week.  I am getting more and more excited about our stay the more I read... especially since 3 members of the family have no idea that we are going here and think we are just going straight to Disney.
> 
> Is there a quick service breakfast option?  We will only be eating breakfast at the hotel on Friday morning, but we won't want to spend time at a sit down restaurant.  Is there a place to grab stuff to go?
> 
> Also, I know it's probably personal preference, but are the boats or walking faster to get to the park?



The first post in this thread has the link to the Gelateria........it has quick breakfast options. Link will take you to their page on Universal website and breakfast menu is there.

As for walking definitely a preference. 

Both are lovely. Walk will take a leisurely 15 minutes. If boat is already there you'll probably be quicker by boat.


----------



## TXPyroMom

Oh wow, I am embarrassed to say that I read the entire first page, including all the dining options, but I glanced past the Gelateria section because I assumed it was a Gelato location, LOL

Thanks for setting me straight


----------



## schumigirl

TXPyroMom said:


> Oh wow, I am embarrassed to say that I read the entire first page, including all the dining options, but I glanced past the Gelateria section because I assumed it was a Gelato location, LOL
> 
> Thanks for setting me straight



Oh don't worry, it's easy to miss....there is a lot to read there and first visits can sometimes be a bit overwhelming trying to take everything in.........


----------



## ahill004

Booked club level PB for Memorial weekend. Trying to decide if it's worth it. One adult, preteen and teen. We would definitely do the breakfasts and probably grab snack on or two days, maybe desserts one or two nights. Probably wouldn't do evening apps. We are currently booked fri-Mon. To drop to regular room rate we would save $236. Should we save this money and use it for breakfasts/snacks? Are Cl rooms the same rooms as regular rooms?


----------



## pcstang

ahill004 said:


> Booked club level PB for Memorial weekend. Trying to decide if it's worth it. One adult, preteen and teen. We would definitely do the breakfasts and probably grab snack on or two days, maybe desserts one or two nights. Probably wouldn't do evening apps. We are currently booked fri-Mon. To drop to regular room rate we would save $236. Should we save this money and use it for breakfasts/snacks? Are Cl rooms the same rooms as regular rooms?


As far as I know, yes. Your room can also be anywhere, on any floor, in the resort.


----------



## houseofthrees

ahill004 said:


> Booked club level PB for Memorial weekend. Trying to decide if it's worth it. One adult, preteen and teen. We would definitely do the breakfasts and probably grab snack on or two days, maybe desserts one or two nights. Probably wouldn't do evening apps. We are currently booked fri-Mon. To drop to regular room rate we would save $236. Should we save this money and use it for breakfasts/snacks? Are Cl rooms the same rooms as regular rooms?



The club level rooms are the deluxe rooms.  They are a bit bigger but I believe I have read that the extra room is mainly in the bathroom.  We love club level and find it a big plus for our family, but we have 5 ppl & we often use the appetizers as our dinner.  I don't think I would spend the extra if we only had 3 ppl and were only gonna use it for breakfast & snacks.


----------



## damo

ahill004 said:


> Booked club level PB for Memorial weekend. Trying to decide if it's worth it. One adult, preteen and teen. We would definitely do the breakfasts and probably grab snack on or two days, maybe desserts one or two nights. Probably wouldn't do evening apps. We are currently booked fri-Mon. To drop to regular room rate we would save $236. Should we save this money and use it for breakfasts/snacks? Are Cl rooms the same rooms as regular rooms?



Club rooms are deluxe rooms which have a stand alone shower in the bathroom as well as the tub/shower combo.  They may be a tad bigger but really not much difference.


----------



## soniam

ahill004 said:


> Booked club level PB for Memorial weekend. Trying to decide if it's worth it. One adult, preteen and teen. We would definitely do the breakfasts and probably grab snack on or two days, maybe desserts one or two nights. Probably wouldn't do evening apps. We are currently booked fri-Mon. To drop to regular room rate we would save $236. Should we save this money and use it for breakfasts/snacks? Are Cl rooms the same rooms as regular rooms?



Except for the deluxe room part of the extra cost, you could order room service or buy food for the extra money. It may not be worth it for your projected use.


----------



## pcstang

Ive had a deluxe room a few times and we never do club. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## k&Jsmom

I just reserved a Bay view room. My question is are Bay view rooms only located in the west wing?  The area with over looks the boats that take you to the park.  I just didnt want to be in the east wing.   Thanks


----------



## Robo56

That could put you in the east wing to. It's any room overlooking the bay.


----------



## k&Jsmom

Robo56 said:


> That could put you in the east wing to. It's any room overlooking the bay.


Thank you.


----------



## ski_mom

What is the breakfast like if you do the club level?  Considering booking the club level, but main benefit for us would be to use it for breakfast.  DH likes a "good" breakfast - ie more than danish and rolls.  What all is usually provided in the mornings?


----------



## schumigirl

ski_mom said:


> What is the breakfast like if you do the club level?  Considering booking the club level, but main benefit for us would be to use it for breakfast.  DH likes a "good" breakfast - ie more than danish and rolls.  What all is usually provided in the mornings?



Pages 5 and 10 of this thread have info on the breakfast in CL. 

Also post #226.


----------



## ski_mom

schumigirl said:


> Pages 5 and 10 of this thread have info on the breakfast in CL.
> 
> Also post #226.



Thank you!


----------



## tinkerbell1112

TXPyroMom said:


> Oh wow, I am embarrassed to say that I read the entire first page, including all the dining options, but I glanced past the Gelateria section because I assumed it was a Gelato location, LOL
> 
> Thanks for setting me straight


I did the same thing, so I'll have to go back and read it - thought it was just gelato.


----------



## because

ski_mom said:


> What is the breakfast like if you do the club level?  Considering booking the club level, but main benefit for us would be to use it for breakfast.  DH likes a "good" breakfast - ie more than danish and rolls.  What all is usually provided in the mornings?


Just got back last night from PBH. Did breakfast at the Club 3 mornings. 

Assorted danishes, bagels, muffins, toast and assorted cereals made up the typical continental breakfast fare. There were accompanying jellies, butter and cream cheese available.  Fruits included watermelon, strawberries, fresh pineapple chunks, cantaloupe and honeydew melons. There was also a bowl of hard boiled eggs and assorted yogurts available with assorted toppings such as granola to mix in the yogurt. 

The hot fare was always scrambled eggs, a potato, and a meat. The first day was scrambled eggs, tatertots and ham. Day 2 was scrambled eggs, roasted potatoes and bacon, and day 3 was scrambled eggs, potatoes with onions, peppers, etc, and sausage. Rounding out the hot choices was oatmeal with various toppings. 

Juices were orange and apple each day along with skim and regular milk.  Coffee, a variety of teas and hot chocolate were available with cream and milk and 3 flavorings (caramel, vanilla, hazelnut) to add in. Coke, diet coke, coke zero, sprite and water rounded out the beverage choices.

I may have missed a thing or two, but that is the majority of the food offerings.

We only did the evening offering once and the hot dishes were Shepherd's pie (delicious,) roasted potatoes and roasted Brussel sprouts. There was a bowl of spinach with different toppings you could add, a pasta salad and a "green" salad that had cukes, peppers, olives and other things but no lettuce (equally delicious.) Assorted cheese platters and crackers rounded out the evening offering.


----------



## martymcflyy85

Hi, if staying only one night (to get 2 days express pass), how does parking work on your check out day?  If you check out in the morning but want to spend the rest of the day at the park, are you still allowed to keep your car parked at the hotel and go back and get it that night after you exit the park?


----------



## pcstang

martymcflyy85 said:


> Hi, if staying only one night (to get 2 days express pass), how does parking work on your check out day?  If you check out in the morning but want to spend the rest of the day at the park, are you still allowed to keep your car parked at the hotel and go back and get it that night after you exit the park?


Yes, just leave by 11:59 pm so you aren't charged another nights parking.


----------



## klacey1

Is there a list posted of all the restaurants where resort guests get priority seating? I remember skipping a massive line at Margaritaville in 2013 by saying we were staying at RPR. Looking specifically to dine at NBC this time. TIA!


----------



## oceanscape

When were the rooms last renovated here?  

Do rooms have "shower-over-tub" or separate shower cubicles?  

Also, I'm not getting any availability for a King club room; is that because only 2 queen club rooms are available?  And is it just pot-luck what view you get with a club room? I wish it was possible to reserve a Bay View club!

Thanks!!


----------



## pcstang

klacey1 said:


> Is there a list posted of all the restaurants where resort guests get priority seating? I remember skipping a massive line at Margaritaville in 2013 by saying we were staying at RPR. Looking specifically to dine at NBC this time. TIA!


I've used priority seating at NBC several times. I'm not sure if a list available for all participants. I will say that margaritaville can be hit or miss as far as priority seating goes. I know several regular posters here that will agree.


----------



## Rags

After numerous stays at RPR we decided to change it up with our first stay at PBR. Quick questions I am a gold member so will we get an upgrade to water view? What areas in the hotel will fall under that category? We will be there the second week of December. are there any Christmas activities? Thank you all who respond


----------



## macraven

Rags said:


> After numerous stays at RPR we decided to change it up with our first stay at PBR. Quick questions I am a gold member so will we get an upgrade to water view? What areas in the hotel will fall under that category? We will be there the second week of December. are there any Christmas activities? Thank you all who respond


Gold members get free upgrade to water view if rooms available at check in time

Request it as they do not automatically bump you up


----------



## pcstang

pcstang said:


> I've used priority seating at NBC several times. I'm not sure if a list available for all participants. I will say that margaritaville can be hit or miss as far as priority seating goes. I know several regular posters here that will agree.


Confirmed NBC priority seating last night.


----------



## Rags

macraven said:


> Gold members get free upgrade to water view if rooms available at check in time
> 
> Request it as they do not automatically bump you up



Woo hoo! Thanks as always Macraven


----------



## rlduvall

We are booked at Portofino in late May for 3 nights in a queen bay view and I love a pretty view.  Any preference as to which wing would be best?  Using the search function I found where one family had a bay view which was located on the 2nd floor at the very end of the west wing and all they could see was pine trees.  I would be very upset with that view.


----------



## ascardino

Following....


----------



## Rags

We pulled the trigger and even extended our stay by a extra day at the portifino. We are super excited already confirmed our gold member upgrade for a deluxe room and requested the west wing! Can't wait for our Labor Day trip.


----------



## Slapshot1188

We will be at the Portofino Weds of this week.   About to buy Florida Resident Preferred Passes.  These will require a trip to Will Call.  Could I get these passes picked up at the hotel or do I need to go to the Guest Services at the Parks?

Also, Can i just pull into the guest parking lot without a room key when we first arrive?


----------



## ToyStory3

We just got back from our first Universal trip.  It was a quick 2 night trip after we had spent a week at Hilton Head Island.  We surprised the kids with 2 days after they thought our vacation was over.  We stayed Portofino Club Level for 2 nights with 2-day park-to-park passes.  I've stayed on site a couple times but just for meetings - not for leisure.  So I don't really count those and they were quite a while ago.  

We really liked the hotel! It was beautiful and the theming was everything we had hoped.  Check-in went great.  My husband bought the tickets while I checked in (we used gift cards) and we went for our express passes.  We ran pretty hard for 2 days.  That was all we had so we wanted to do as much as possible.  We had been at the beach for a week so we didn't want to use our time for swimming or sitting by the pool.  We wanted to make the most of the club level and the parks.  

Our room had a great view of the bay and we were close to the club which was very convenient.  We spent about equal times at both parks and really enjoyed both of them.  We used our express passes like crazy and loved them!  Will always stay at a deluxe hotel there for that reason!  It was well worth it.  We got pizza from Sal's one evening and it was very good.  We also ate at Three Broomsticks and Monsters Cafe in the parks.  They were both good (especially Three Broomsticks) but we were blown away by the cost of food.  Even for theme park standards we were pretty surprised. We spent almost $100 on 4 regular meals and butterbeers just for lunch.  But, they were very good and we enjoyed ourselves.  I think our favorite attractions were Spiderman, Jurassic Park River Adventure, Transformers, Gringotts and our absolute favorite was Forbidden Journey!  We rode it 4 times in 2 days.  I could ride it over and over and never get tired of it!  Such an amazing experience!

We loved having the boat to take to the parks.  It was very relaxing and we never had to wait very long for it.  No issues at all with the security lines.  I would say there were only a couple things that could be improved such as having to carry so many cards (ticket, express pass, room key, and a club key).  Even with lanyards it's too many.  Would love to see them simplify that in some way.  But, we knew about it ahead of time and it certainly didn't dampen our experience.  And, unfortunately I have to say that we were pretty disappointed with the club level experience.  I don't think I would pay for it again at Universal.  No one ever attempted to greet us or talk to us during any of our stops in the lounge.  We didn't receive turndown service the 2nd night which is one of my favorite things about club level.  We were out the entire day so I know they didn't have trouble getting into the room.  And, we thought the offerings were very disappointing - especially for kids.  We really didn't enjoy them at all.  We liked breakfast and having the soda and water accessible - but that was it.  The afternoon was basically just bags of chips and the evening offerings had a very small and unappealing selection.  But those were the only drawbacks of a wonderful stay.  

Loved the hotel and loved the parks.  Really liked everything being so compact and close together so we didn't have to spend hours going back and forth between places.  And, I loved being able to text them any questions or requests at any time.  I used that a lot and they always answered quickly.  Can't wait to go back and spend more time.  I think we'd like to try Royal Pacific next.  Thanks for all of the helpful advice!


----------



## schumigirl

Wow!!

So glad you had such a fantastic time at PBH and the parks! You're review is fabulous.....and nice pictures too......

Shame about the Club Level experience.......sorry it wasn't everything you hoped it would be, always disappointing when that happens. 

But, thank you for taking the time to review it for this thread.......we really appreciate it........


----------



## macraven

Your pictures are really clear and great

Think about posting some of them on our picture sticky!


----------



## ToyStory3

macraven said:


> Your pictures are really clear and great
> 
> Think about posting some of them on our picture sticky!



Thanks!  Will do!


----------



## Elandon

Quick question....  sorry if it has been asked before.  

How do you make room requests for PB?  We are staying there for our first universal trip this summer.  We have club level and want to be near the lounge.  

Thanks!


----------



## Robo56

Elandon call the resort directly and let them know your request. People who are in club usually get rooms in areas that are closer to lounge, but during busy time like summer not always. They are truely lovely there and will try to make every accomadation. Also if you are celebrating anything i.e. Birthday, Anniversary etc. let them know. I stay there often and absolutely love the Portofino.

I would call back a few days before your trip just as a reminder.

Have a fantastic trip. You will love the Portofino


----------



## k&Jsmom

How far in advance should I request room location?  I would prefer the west wing.  I am going in July so I know I may not get it.  Do I call the hotel directly?  

Thanks


----------



## Robo56

k&Jsmom said:


> How far in advance should I request room location? I would prefer the west wing. I am going in July so I know I may not get it. Do I call the hotel directly?
> 
> Thanks



I would call now and let them know of your request for the West Wing. I let them know on the reservation line where I would like to be when I put my initial reservation in and I also call the resort directly. They can look at the reservation and confirm that the request is there. Also when you check in remind them of your request. They do try to meet requests if possible.

Have a great stay at Portofino and a wonderful time in the parks


----------



## k&Jsmom

Robo56 said:


> I would call now and let them know of your request for the West Wing. I let them know on the reservation line where I would like to be when I put my initial reservation in and I also call the resort directly. They can look at the reservation and confirm that the request is there. Also when you check in remind them of your request. They do try to meet requests if possible.
> 
> Have a great stay at Portofino and a wonderful time in the parks


Thank you!!  I made the reservation on the Universal web site but I never saw a reservation line where I can add what location I would prefer.  It just said Bay view.  Thanks again,  I will call the hotel.


----------



## KJTex

Just got back today from a 2 night stay.  We were in room 3340 and loved it.  Room was in West Wing close to boat to the park.  Room had view of the pool which was fun.  We paid extra when we got there ($125 per night) for club room access and thought it was totally worth it for the 5 of us.  Food was decent in there and it was so nice to have a place to spread out in when the hotel room was too cramped for all 5 of us.  Staff was great.  Small misunderstanding about luggage delivery to room, but everything worked out just fine.  No complaints.  I will definitely stay at Portofino again.


----------



## schumigirl

KJTex said:


> Just got back today from a 2 night stay.  We were in room 3340 and loved it.  Room was in West Wing close to boat to the park.  Room had view of the pool which was fun.  We paid extra when we got there ($125 per night) for club room access and thought it was totally worth it for the 5 of us.  Food was decent in there and it was so nice to have a place to spread out in when the hotel room was too cramped for all 5 of us.  Staff was great.  Small misunderstanding about luggage delivery to room, but everything worked out just fine.  No complaints.  I will definitely stay at Portofino again.



Thanks for coming back to tell us........

So glad you had such a lovely time at PBH.......it is a beautiful hotel.


----------



## macraven

KJTex, thanks for sharing 
I love happy endings !


----------



## gzmtlock

Just got back from our 4-night stay to celebrate our 25th Anniversary, thought I'd share some highlights.

So glad I switched from a bay view to garden view room.  Saved $40 per night, and we were hardly in the room much anyway.  Ended up putting that money to good use another way. . .more on that in a bit.  I requested West Wing, and we got a room overlooking the Beach Pool, but with some nice foliage breaking a "direct" view.  It was a very nice room, and very easy to get to the boats.

Ate at Il Trattoria, breakfast buffet one morning.  We really enjoyed it!  I especially liked an individual frittata and a huge slab of brioche toast.  This was a nice way to start our "leisurely" day (no parks).  Also ate at Sal's for lunch our last day - expensive but good.  And from the pool restaurant one evening - pretty good for pool food.

Had a wonderful surprise when we got back to our room on Friday - a bottle of champagne and 4 large chocolate covered strawberries!!  I didn't notice it at first, and was shocked when I finally clued in!  I had made nice contact with the young woman who checked us in the previous day.  She had arranged for the gift, in celebration of our anniversary.  It was an absolutely delightful, totally unexpected gift, and we were touched.  She also arranged for a delayed checkout for us today, so we were able to have a park morning prior to our departure.  It was really incredible service.  We had similar service, but under very different circumstances, when we first stayed at Portofino in December.  Our college-age son was sick upon our arrival, and staff went above and beyond in trying to help him/our family.  After these two experiences, I just can't say enough about the level of service at Portofino.

Park travel - boats ran constantly.  We never waited more than 5 minutes.

Last thought - cabanas at the Villa Pool.  What a bargain!  They clearly have a supply/demand ratio issue - there are about 15 cabanas, and on any of the days we were there, not more than 4-5 were rented.  So they're CHEAP!!  Seriously, it was $100/day (price varies with season).  And included a fruit platter (worth about $18 from the restaurant) and 6 bottled beverages.  There's a tv and a ceiling fan.  Constant shade (which my husband requires whenever it's above 75 degrees out).  And either a "living room" or "dining room" set up, along with 2 chaise lounges.  We spent the better part of two days in a villa, and it was a highlight of our trip.  This is where I spent the $160 I "saved" by moving from a bay view to garden view room - and it was so worth it!

Overall, it was one of our better vacations, and I'm sure we will return in a few years!


----------



## agavegirl1

Well, I was unaware that I could book a Universal Hotel this far out but I just did.  Portofino, King room, bay view for October 27-Nov 3 2018. Yup 16 months away.  I was originally going to switch resorts halfway through our stay but decided...no, the price was right for Stay More Play More and DH hates to move.  Loving it!  HHN and Universal here we come.  Well, after a stint at POR at WDW.


----------



## iwantpeace

Does anyone know if the beds in the kids suites are regular size twin beds?  They look short in pictures, but it may just be the design that makes it look that way.  I think this would work great for our family, but my teen is 5'8 and I worry the bed would be too short.  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

I read in another hotel thread where pc stang stated the beds were regular twin size


----------



## HHMcG

Can anyone confirm all rooms have mini fridges now?
I read they were switching from mini bars but had not heard if this is complete.  Also Universal's websites under room amenities does not list fridge but "Refreshment pantry (fees apply)"


----------



## Roxyfire

HHMcG said:


> Can anyone confirm all rooms have mini fridges now?
> I read they were switching from mini bars but had not heard if this is complete.  Also Universal's websites under room amenities does not list fridge but "Refreshment pantry (fees apply)"



I can't speak to all the rooms being changed over, but our Garden View room in the West Wing was a regular fridge instead of a minibar.


----------



## schumigirl

HHMcG said:


> Can anyone confirm all rooms have mini fridges now?
> I read they were switching from mini bars but had not heard if this is complete.  Also Universal's websites under room amenities does not list fridge but "Refreshment pantry (fees apply)"



They were starting to change over beginning March this year I was told. 

I would imagine most rooms if not all have been done. Anyone who has been and come back to tell us about it have all had a fridge from what I can see. 

However, it may be worth calling and having the fact you require a fridge put on your reservation.


----------



## yaya74

Does anyone know if the in-room safe at Portofino Bay is big enough to fit a laptop?


----------



## rbchimp

Does Club Level access start early like Express Pass access if you check-in early?


----------



## macraven

rbchimp said:


> Does Club Level access start early like Express Pass access if you check-in early?


_yes

when i stay club, i can go to the lounge once i check in and get my room key.
room is not ready when i check in but still get to use the club lounge._


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Does anyone know if the deluxe garden view queen rooms have balconies?

Also has anyone ever had a particularly good view or location deluxe gv room?\

Thanks!


----------



## HHMcG

I just changed my PBH reservation. 
We had been booked club level since it was only $50/night more than the most economic room available (deluxe).  But now the standard room became available with an APR so it is a savings of $130/night.  I just don't think we will get $130/night worth out of club level.  We have never stayed club level so it's not like we know what we are missing.  And I think we will all be thrilled with the huge standard room at PBH.  I just have to keep reminding myself that.  And the $800 I just saved to spend elsewhere.


----------



## ariane37

The kitchenette in the hospitality suite: are there any dishes, cups, silverware? I assume no pots/pans since it's just a kitchenette. Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

ariane37 said:


> The kitchenette in the hospitality suite: are there any dishes, cups, silverware? I assume no pots/pans since it's just a kitchenette. Thanks!



Yes, cups, selection of glasses, small and large plates. Cutlery and usually a bottle opener too. 

No pots and pans.


----------



## ariane37

schumigirl said:


> Yes, cups, selection of glasses, small and large plates. Cutlery and usually a bottle opener too.
> 
> No pots and pans.


Thanks so much


----------



## cleopenn

DisneyMomx7 said:


> Does anyone know if the deluxe garden view queen rooms have balconies?
> 
> Also has anyone ever had a particularly good view or location deluxe gv room?\
> 
> Thanks!



We stayed in a deluxe queen (2 beds) CL and had a patio but from what I could see, very few rooms <CL or not) had a balcony or patio.  

We booked thru a DIS travel agent and I stressed how important an outdoor seating area was to our stay.  I was very happy to have one but I will say it was small, just enough for two chairs.


----------



## yaya74

What's the easiest way to go to the park in the morning at 9am?? (First timer staying at PBR)


----------



## yaya74

yaya74 said:


> What's the easiest way to go to the park in the morning at 9am?? (First timer staying at PBR)



Nevermind, I think most people perferred the boat ride..... correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Roxyfire

yaya74 said:


> Nevermind, I think most people perferred the boat ride..... correct me if I am wrong.



Yes the boat is the easiest way for sure!


----------



## lvloopingbag

If you are staying on the club level, do you call them or the front desk about requests and noting celebrations? And about how far in advance do you call? Thanks!


----------



## candy0730

yaya74 said:


> Nevermind, I think most people perferred the boat ride..... correct me if I am wrong.



My son and I took a pedicab one morning - way faster than waiting for a boat or walking and a lot of fun!


----------



## yaya74

Where is the Will-Call window at Porfotino Bay?? Is it next to the place to get the express passes?? Need to pick up my park tickets upon checking in.  Hope it will be smooth...... I miss the ease of magicbands...


----------



## macraven

I either pick ordered tickets up at lobby desk or the attraction desk

Did you set up kiosk pick up for your tickets ?


----------



## Roxyfire

yaya74 said:


> Where is the Will-Call window at Porfotino Bay?? Is it next to the place to get the express passes?? Need to pick up my park tickets upon checking in.  Hope it will be smooth...... I miss the ease of magicbands...



From a report I saw on reddit, no. Check in, make your express pass cards using your hotel room key, then go find the ticket pick up. There are signs but apparently it's not close to the lobby.


----------



## schumigirl

lvloopingbag said:


> If you are staying on the club level, do you call them or the front desk about requests and noting celebrations? And about how far in advance do you call? Thanks!



Call any time you like and have whatever you want to tell them noted on your reservation.


----------



## schumigirl

yaya74 said:


> Where is the Will-Call window at Porfotino Bay?? Is it next to the place to get the express passes?? Need to pick up my park tickets upon checking in.  Hope it will be smooth...... I miss the ease of magicbands...



Orlando Informer have an image of the will call at PBH and its in lobby area.

I hadn't noticed it when we were there, but there is one. 

Ask an employee and they'll tell you.


----------



## theme_park_mom

I am looking for some advice.....

We are a family of 4 and booked two standard rooms for a 9 night stay. I am considering putting us all into 1 Deluxe/Club room. It will save us a good deal of money, but I worry about not having two bathrooms for 4 of us. PBH does not have that great split bathroom like the HRH does - so even though that room seems very large, it is still one person in the bathroom at a time.

Any thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## lvloopingbag

Question about Parlor Suites......I understand there are 12 of them on property......Are they all located in the west wing, and do any of them have balconies? Thanks!


----------



## damo

theme_park_mom said:


> I am looking for some advice.....
> 
> We are a family of 4 and booked two standard rooms for a 9 night stay. I am considering putting us all into 1 Deluxe/Club room. It will save us a good deal of money, but I worry about not having two bathrooms for 4 of us. PBH does not have that great split bathroom like the HRH does - so even though that room seems very large, it is still one person in the bathroom at a time.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thank you!



Not sure what your ages are but anyone 18 and over is charged an extra $25/night.  That can eat into your savings.  It is a tough decision.  There are two sinks in the bathroom and the bathroom is big, but you are correct in that there is only one bathroom.  Have you considered a parlor suite?  Not sure if that is cheaper than two rooms.  It does have the extra bathroom.


----------



## damo

lvloopingbag said:


> Question about Parlor Suites......I understand there are 12 of them on property......Are they all located in the west wing, and do any of them have balconies? Thanks!



I believe that only the Villa Suites have balconies.  The Portofino Suites do not.  They are located in the west and villa wings.  Not sure about the east wing.


----------



## BreezysMom

Hello all! I am a Universal Virgin but long time Disney visitor. Hubby has a work event here at Universal PBR. We checked in today and it has been lovely! We have an east wing view of the courtyard. 

We have CL access as the work trip perk. It is ok. Better that CL at the poly which I am accumstomed  to but I don't think I would pay out of pocket for it since there is just hubby me and DD 16. I can give a more informed review after breakfast

We are heading to the park tomorrow! Our first time! We bought 2 day 2 park ticket. 

Still debating on MK for one day Wednesday. We have not been for 5 years so lots of changes since last here. 

Btw..rainy all day! Kind of a bummer as we had an early flight. We can navigate the rain at Disney but never being to Universal we just chilled at the hotel. 

So any advice, suggestions, must do? I haven't been able to read the threads so much so any info is greatly welcome! 

Also WDW did one day? WWYD?


----------



## theme_park_mom

Just my personal opinion - for such a short trip, I would not do WDW. There is so much to see and do at Universal, CityWalk and the Portofino! Also, try jumping on the boats and checking on the other resorts. They are all so different and fun to wander around. And eat at the Chocolate emporium at CityWalk  
Have a wonderful time! if today is your first day at the parks, enjoy every minute! You are going to love it!


----------



## yaya74

Is it possible to pull up to the front of the hotel to unload luggages then drive to the self-parking lot to park my car??


----------



## macraven

Yes that is what I do


----------



## Ver1tas

Here's an odd question... My wife and I both have American Airlines rewards in separate accounts. We are staying 4 days in September. If we were to each book consecutive 2 day stays In the same room type (to forgo having to pay to move points), can we then link the two separate stays somehow to maybe keep one room for all 4 days?  TIA


----------



## damo

Ver1tas said:


> Here's an odd question... My wife and I both have American Airlines rewards in separate accounts. We are staying 4 days in September. If we were to each book consecutive 2 day stays In the same room type (to forgo having to pay to move points), can we then link the two separate stays somehow to maybe keep one room for all 4 days?  TIA



You can certainly request it.


----------



## yaya74

On the way home after staying at PBR club level room for 4 nights.... what a lovely hotel! Beds are comfy and the  bathroom is huge. Love the shower and the Keurig. Wall safe is tiny but big enough for wallet and regular size iPad. Our room number was 2595 in the villa, which is at the very end of the wing. Just for the reference, room nearby the elevator to the clubroom is 2533.... so we had to walk pass 30 some rooms to get to ours. Well, more excuse to enjoy the bedtime dessert. Our room has a tiny balcony. Our room was close to the beach pool with the slide. It's also facing the park so we got to see the fireworks every night. 

It's our first time staying at the club level. The club room was more than what I have expected. Food was ample and delicious. Breakfast was hearty. Dinner menu was different every night. We got to enjoy steak fajitas, shepherd's pie, Asian sweet&sour chicken with rice, and meat ball spaghetti. Lots salad and vegetables. My family were well fed and satisfied. 

Water Taxi was convenient. One evening we left the park at closing time. Line at the harbor was loooong. But it was obvious that more boats were dispatched to take ppl back to PBR. We waited for two boats later and it was only 10 minutes of wait. 

Want to make a special mention of Captain Tash. He was our captain on the 4th day in the morning. He made our 5 minutes ride a party. What a great start of the day! Hope you will get to ride his boat during your stay. 

Pls let me know if you have any questions that I can help you.


----------



## schumigirl

yaya74 said:


> On the way home after staying at PBR club level room for 4 nights.... what a lovely hotel! Beds are comfy and the  bathroom is huge. Love the shower and the Keurig. Wall safe is tiny but big enough for wallet and regular size iPad. Our room number was 2595 in the villa, which is at the very end of the wing. Just for the reference, room nearby the elevator to the clubroom is 2533.... so we had to walk pass 30 some rooms to get to ours. Well, more excuse to enjoy the bedtime dessert. Our room has a tiny balcony. Our room was close to the beach pool with the slide. It's also facing the park so we got to see the fireworks every night.
> 
> It's our first time staying at the club level. The club room was more than what I have expected. Food was ample and delicious. Breakfast was hearty. Dinner menu was different every night. We got to enjoy steak fajitas, shepherd's pie, Asian sweet&sour chicken with rice, and meat ball spaghetti. Lots salad and vegetables. My family were well fed and satisfied.
> 
> Water Taxi was convenient. One evening we left the park at closing time. Line at the harbor was loooong. But it was obvious that more boats were dispatched to take ppl back to PBR. We waited for two boats later and it was only 10 minutes of wait.
> 
> Want to make a special mention of Captain Tash. He was our captain on the 4th day in the morning. He made our 5 minutes ride a party. What a great start of the day! Hope you will get to ride his boat during your stay.
> 
> Pls let me know if you have any questions that I can help you.



Glad you had such a lovely stay at PBH.........and thank you for taking the time to review it in this thread......we appreciate it.......


----------



## chiisai

Hello!  We are going to take a trip to universal, I'm very excited- mostly because DH is looking forward to it (he is not a Disney fan).

Does anyone know what areas the deluxe queen rooms are in?  From the description, it sounds like Villas and West wing - "views of the villa or beach pools," but then I saw a picture with a caption that said "deluxe queen with harbor view," which could also mean East.

Also, the only request I put in was "high floor," but can call back.  Are there better areas than others for this type of room?

Thank you!


----------



## lvloopingbag

I liked being in the West wing as it was close to the boat dock.


----------



## EJG

Hello, I am staying in a club level room.  I understand the lounge is in the lobby.  I would prefer to be close to the loung and beach or villa pool.  What should I request?  Thank you


----------



## chiisai

lvloopingbag said:


> I liked being in the West wing as it was close to the boat dock.



Was this directed at me?  If so, thank you.  Do you know if the deluxe rooms there face the harbor or only to the inside?


----------



## lvloopingbag

chiisai said:


> Was this directed at me?  If so, thank you.  Do you know if the deluxe rooms there face the harbor or only to the inside?


Yep! I faced the harbor.....


----------



## chiisai

lvloopingbag said:


> Yep! I faced the harbor.....



Great, thanks!!


----------



## Rags

We are staying in a deluxe room checking in Aug 30th. When should we make our request for the west wing?


----------



## schumigirl

Rags said:


> We are staying in a deluxe room checking in Aug 30th. When should we make our request for the west wing?



I would do it now. 

Rooms are assigned usually 5 days out. Have the request on your reservation before that


----------



## Rags

I will call now thank you


----------



## EJG

i had asked this previously, hopefully someone can assist.  what would be a good request for club level room to be centrally located between lounge and beach or villa pool?  Thanks


----------



## yaya74

EJG said:


> i had asked this previously, hopefully someone can assist.  what would be a good request for club level room to be centrally located between lounge and beach or villa pool?  Thanks



Here is a map of Portofino bay resort. https://orlandoinformer.com/wp-cont...-portofino-bay-hotel-front-desk-lobby-501.jpg
The Club Lounge is near #1 & #2 on the third floor.
The beach pool is #25 and villa pool is #24.
I don't know where the club level rooms are located.
But in your request I would just put down what you have written "a room centrally located between lounge and pool,"
Just for your reference, My room, 2595, was at the very end of the building number #28 in the Villa facing west (got a great view of night time fireworks at US).. From my room to the pool was a quick 2 minutes walk, including time waiting for elevator.  Going to the lounge was 5-7 minutes, passing 30 some rooms on one side (rooms near the elevator are 2x3y, x being the floor number).

Hope it helps.


----------



## EJG

yaya74 said:


> Here is a map of Portofino bay resort. https://orlandoinformer.com/wp-cont...-portofino-bay-hotel-front-desk-lobby-501.jpg
> The Club Lounge is near #1 & #2 on the third floor.
> The beach pool is #25 and villa pool is #24.
> I don't know where the club level rooms are located.
> But in your request I would just put down what you have written "a room centrally located between lounge and pool,"
> Just for your reference, My room, 2595, was at the very end of the building number #28 in the Villa facing west (got a great view of night time fireworks at US).. From my room to the pool was a quick 2 minutes walk, including time waiting for elevator.  Going to the lounge was 5-7 minutes, passing 30 some rooms on one side (rooms near the elevator are 2x3y, x being the floor number).
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thank you!  That was very helpful!


----------



## theme_park_mom

Hi All! 
We are currently at the PBH, in the middle of our 9 night stay. Oh man, I love this place. Just a few notes for those who might want to know:
1. There is regular mini fridge in the room. Not stocked with overpriced snacks 
2. There is no coin laundry on site. Only at the HRH. I called ahead of time to ask about this, and they told me there were 3 onsite at PBH. Lies. I should never have believed them, and instead consulted this board for the correct information (I am looking at you @macraven and @schumigirl - shame on me! I should have asked you instead!)
3. The west wing is so convenient to everything - villa pool, beach pool, and water taxi.
4. The slide at the Beach pool is amazing.
5. The Villa Pool may be my favorite place on earth. 
6. The beds are very comfortable.
7. Use the "do not disturb" sign and the "please service room" sign religiously. We had someone show up at 8am to clean the room one day. Whoops! We were not up yet!
8. Poolside service is AMAZING! We are so impressed with the staff there!

I'll send more notes as I come up with them!


----------



## macraven

_I'm always around to share info.

yes, no coin laundry on site at pbh.
i'm sure you will be the first to answer any future questions from newbies on that subject...


nice to hear from you while you are still there.

it is such a lovely hotel and most adore it once they stay there._


----------



## Roxyfire

theme_park_mom said:


> Hi All!
> We are currently at the PBH, in the middle of our 9 night stay. Oh man, I love this place. Just a few notes for those who might want to know:
> 1. There is regular mini fridge in the room. Not stocked with overpriced snacks
> 2. There is no coin laundry on site. Only at the HRH. I called ahead of time to ask about this, and they told me there were 3 onsite at PBH. Lies. I should never have believed them, and instead consulted this board for the correct information (I am looking at you @macraven and @schumigirl - shame on me! I should have asked you instead!)
> 3. The west wing is so convenient to everything - villa pool, beach pool, and water taxi.
> 4. The slide at the Beach pool is amazing.
> 5. The Villa Pool may be my favorite place on earth.
> 6. The beds are very comfortable.
> 7. Use the "do not disturb" sign and the "please service room" sign religiously. We had someone show up at 8am to clean the room one day. Whoops! We were not up yet!
> 8. Poolside service is AMAZING! We are so impressed with the staff there!
> 
> I'll send more notes as I come up with them!



All the same reasons I love staying at Portofino. We'll greatly miss it in October. A few more things if you haven't tried these yet:

1. In the lobby are some tables with chess and checkers sets, free for anyone to play. We spent some time before our flight playing chess, and I lost of course!
2. The pizza (especially the Margherita) from Sal's is really amazing.
3. Gelato, also amazing!
4. The breakfast buffet at Trattoria is fairly priced and full of options, it's also not at all busy.


----------



## Arden01

theme_park_mom said:


> Hi All!
> We are currently at the PBH, in the middle of our 9 night stay. Oh man, I love this place. Just a few notes for those who might want to know:
> 1. There is regular mini fridge in the room. Not stocked with overpriced snacks
> 2. There is no coin laundry on site. Only at the HRH. I called ahead of time to ask about this, and they told me there were 3 onsite at PBH. Lies. I should never have believed them, and instead consulted this board for the correct information (I am looking at you @macraven and @schumigirl - shame on me! I should have asked you instead!)
> 3. The west wing is so convenient to everything - villa pool, beach pool, and water taxi.
> 4. The slide at the Beach pool is amazing.
> 5. The Villa Pool may be my favorite place on earth.
> 6. The beds are very comfortable.
> 7. Use the "do not disturb" sign and the "please service room" sign religiously. We had someone show up at 8am to clean the room one day. Whoops! We were not up yet!
> 8. Poolside service is AMAZING! We are so impressed with the staff there!
> 
> I'll send more notes as I come up with them!


We just got back and LOVED this resort. We were in the Villa wing. Not quite as convenient to lobby and water taxi, but great for Villa and Beach pool. Plus, we had a view of fireworks from our room! Like you, I adored the Villa pool and, yes, the beds were so, so comfortable.


----------



## schumigirl

theme_park_mom said:


> Hi All!
> We are currently at the PBH, in the middle of our 9 night stay. Oh man, I love this place. Just a few notes for those who might want to know:
> 1. There is regular mini fridge in the room. Not stocked with overpriced snacks
> 2. There is no coin laundry on site. Only at the HRH. I called ahead of time to ask about this, and they told me there were 3 onsite at PBH. Lies. I should never have believed them, and instead consulted this board for the correct information (I am looking at you @macraven and @schumigirl - shame on me! I should have asked you instead!)
> 3. The west wing is so convenient to everything - villa pool, beach pool, and water taxi.
> 4. The slide at the Beach pool is amazing.
> 5. The Villa Pool may be my favorite place on earth.
> 6. The beds are very comfortable.
> 7. Use the "do not disturb" sign and the "please service room" sign religiously. We had someone show up at 8am to clean the room one day. Whoops! We were not up yet!
> 8. Poolside service is AMAZING! We are so impressed with the staff there!
> 
> I'll send more notes as I come up with them!



Glad to hear you're having such an amazing time! Yep, the villa pool is lovely......

Shame you got bad info on laundry facilities........

Enjoy the rest of your trip.......


----------



## NJDIZGIRL

We will be staying at PBH one night Dec 10.  Arriving early in morning and leaving next day for Disney.  Got  APH discount for garden view king room.  Not counting on pool weather- main reason for visit is to experience Christmas festivities and atmosphere at parks as we will also be visiting in October 2017 (Hard Rock)  Any suggestions for room location request?  And can you walk to the parks from PBH?


----------



## macraven

_You can walk to the parks but I prefer to use the water taxis

Walk could be up to 15 minutes depending on your pace 

Some walk it faster then I do _


----------



## theme_park_mom

a couple notes I forgot. We have been here a week:
1. Express pass works for everything, even Harry Potter rides
2. No more need for the kiosks at the hotel. the room key worked as our express pass all week on all the rides.

YAY!


----------



## theme_park_mom

NJDIZGIRL said:


> Any suggestions for room location request? And can you walk to the parks from PBH?


I agree with @macraven, you can walk to the parks from PBH, but I much prefer the water taxi. you are going to be walking all day, give your legs a break and take the taxi 
As for room location, we are staying in West Wing, it is SO CLOSE to the boat launch. I highly recommend requesting the west wing.


----------



## kitkat33

Hi, we will be staying here (first time) in december and are wondering if we can get a Whole Foods grocery delivery to portofino resort? Kids have food allergies and won't have a car etc so really wanting a grocery delivery. If we can, does anyone know how it works? will it just get delivered to the front desk, or do we need to be in our room for delivery etc? Thanks!


----------



## dizneedoll

How soon should I make a room request? We are staying December 3-10th and I booked a vacation package so should I call that phone number and give my room request to them or should I call the hotel directly? Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_the scheduler would set up the rooms about 5 days out from your arrival.

put the request in anytime prior to then.

if you booked the package thru UO website, call the hotel.

if you booked thru a 3rd party, they would hold the reservation until you check in.
call them.

i base this on from how it was done a couple of years ago.
if things have changed, i'm in the dark about it.

but, can't go wrong in calling the hotel direct and give your reservation number so they could mark it on the files._


----------



## Arden01

I booked through 3rd party. I was hoping for a water or pool view and called the hotel directly about 6 weeks before our stay to request this. We got a pool view in Villa wing over looking the Beach pool. The best part was that we had a direct view of the Universal fireworks every night! Doesn't hurt to call.


----------



## dizneedoll

macraven said:


> _the scheduler would set up the rooms about 5 days out from your arrival.
> 
> put the request in anytime prior to then.
> 
> if you booked the package thru UO website, call the hotel.
> 
> if you booked thru a 3rd party, they would hold the reservation until you check in.
> call them.
> 
> i base this on from how it was done a couple of years ago.
> if things have changed, i'm in the dark about it.
> 
> but, can't go wrong in calling the hotel direct and give your reservation number so they could mark it on the files._


Great, thanks! I booked directly thru UO website and looking at my reservation there is a separate hotel confirmation #. I'm going to call the hotel directly in the morning and see what they say. I'll report back.


----------



## dizneedoll

Arden01 said:


> I booked through 3rd party. I was hoping for a water or pool view and called the hotel directly about 6 weeks before our stay to request this. We got a pool view in Villa wing over looking the Beach pool. The best part was that we had a direct view of the Universal fireworks every night! Doesn't hurt to call.


Cool! I'm crossing my fingers just for a room close to the boat dock. I have a bad foot and the less walking I have to do the better.


----------



## macraven

dizneedoll said:


> Great, thanks! I booked directly thru UO website and looking at my reservation there is a separate hotel confirmation #. I'm going to call the hotel directly in the morning and see what they say. I'll report back.




_Do let us know !
When I booked my reservation, I asked that my room preference be listed on the reservation.

I called a week ago and asked them if that request was on my file.
They said no but would add it.

I will be calling the hotel this week to make sure they see it on my reservation.

I booked last year for my October trip for this October stay.
Since then, reservation system was changed over by the end of February.
All they did was change my ressie #in the new booking system

They now have a different number for me but was told both numbers were showing up on my booking._


----------



## dizneedoll

I called the 800# for the packages and added the request with them. I'll wait till about 2 week before our dates then check with the hotel directly to make sure they got it.


----------



## jeffbeardreams

I'm late to do this but I wanted to post a shout out to the staff at Portofino for the job they did handling Hurricane Irma. I was there in the week leading up to Irma and actually left on Saturday before she hit central Florida but we left a bunch of Dreams agents and staff at the Portofino and they ALL raved about how well the staff took care of them. The Friday before the storm and as I was leaving on Saturday, the resort was dealing with a huge influx of people coming in from other parts of Florida to ride out the hurricane, many with their dogs. What could have been a logistical mess was handled with care and professionalism by the staff at Portofino. They have well and truly EARNED my continuing business. Graci


----------



## Rags

If available, can we upgrade to club level at check in? Does anyone know on average the upcharge per night? TIA


----------



## macraven

_I've read upgrading at check in time depends on availability 
and can be about $100 per night _


----------



## DaisyandBoo

macraven said:


> _I've read upgrading at check in time depends on availability
> and can be about $100 per night _



Couple questions...
1.  Is it a belief that upgrading at check in is cheaper than before check in?  I booked a Sunday night in October at Portofino Garden View room with an annual pass discount of $224.  I received an email today tempting me to upgrade (spoiler alert...temptation is working).  $60 addition to upgrade to Bay View (this is not tempting me), $70 additional for a deluxe room (may be nice to have the extra space) or $135 for club/deluxe.  $135 is alot of money, but it is tempting as we have never stayed club level at any resort before. Does $359 seem like a discount on a club level or am I back to paying "normal" price at that cost?
2.  We are only staying one night.  Plan to arrive at resort super early so that we can maximize our 2 days of express pass (check in and check out).  Can we access the club lounge for breakfast both days? 
3.  Does anyone have experience getting a club upgrade at check in that seemed to be less than $359 total per night?

Thanks for any advise.  2 weeks until our first visit to Universal Orlando Resort!


----------



## BobDes

We just returned (last week) from staying at the Portofino bay. This was our 2nd time at this resort.

Due to all of the regular rooms being sold, we opted for a "CLUB LEVEL" room.  I believe it was $100.00 per day extra. It was the best decision we have made there.
First off, the staff were fantastic. They were all so friendly and accommodating. Friendly and outgoing. truly embodies the word "hospitality". We got to know several of them by name and would look forward to coming into the lounge to see who was working.
2nd... the food. For those that are not aware... the continental breakfast they offer, besides having a really nice set up and selection, there are 3 chaffing dishes each with warm breakfast food (although... I have to admit, they could have been a bit warmer). They consisted of Scrambles Eggs, Potatoes, and either Sausage or Bacon. This is on top of the fruit, oatmeal, cereal, bread and pastry. For us, THIS was breakfast and saved us from going out and paying around $30-35 at a restaurant. There are snacks in the afternoon and from 5-7PM there is evening hours with salads and crudité. Also the 3 chaffing dishes had dinner items. Everything we had was very tasty and high quality. Plus free beer and wine. Other than 1 night, we had dinner there for 4 nights. later there is dessert.

If you add up the savings, it more than pays for itself.


----------



## Rags

BobDes said:


> We just returned (last week) from staying at the Portofino bay. This was our 2nd time at this resort.
> 
> Due to all of the regular rooms being sold, we opted for a "CLUB LEVEL" room.  I believe it was $100.00 per day extra. It was the best decision we have made there.
> First off, the staff were fantastic. They were all so friendly and accommodating. Friendly and outgoing. truly embodies the word "hospitality". We got to know several of them by name and would look forward to coming into the lounge to see who was working.
> 2nd... the food. For those that are not aware... the continental breakfast they offer, besides having a really nice set up and selection, there are 3 chaffing dishes each with warm breakfast food (although... I have to admit, they could have been a bit warmer). They consisted of Scrambles Eggs, Potatoes, and either Sausage or Bacon. This is on top of the fruit, oatmeal, cereal, bread and pastry. For us, THIS was breakfast and saved us from going out and paying around $30-35 at a restaurant. There are snacks in the afternoon and from 5-7PM there is evening hours with salads and crudité. Also the 3 chaffing dishes had dinner items. Everything we had was very tasty and high quality. Plus free beer and wine. Other than 1 night, we had dinner there for 4 nights. later there is dessert.
> 
> If you add up the savings, it more than pays for itself.




Thank you for the review I think we will upgrade at check in (if available)! Woo hoo


----------



## jdrasin

We stayed there September 20-25 and were really pleased with the experience. The staff were exceptional, the room was really nice, and my kids loved the themed pool. I would absolutely be staying there again next time we visit.

Joseph


----------



## Disneytam

DaisyandBoo said:


> Couple questions...
> 1.  Is it a belief that upgrading at check in is cheaper than before check in?  I booked a Sunday night in October at Portofino Garden View room with an annual pass discount of $224.  I received an email today tempting me to upgrade (spoiler alert...temptation is working).  $60 addition to upgrade to Bay View (this is not tempting me), $70 additional for a deluxe room (may be nice to have the extra space) or $135 for club/deluxe.  $135 is alot of money, but it is tempting as we have never stayed club level at any resort before. Does $359 seem like a discount on a club level or am I back to paying "normal" price at that cost?
> 2.  We are only staying one night.  Plan to arrive at resort super early so that we can maximize our 2 days of express pass (check in and check out).  Can we access the club lounge for breakfast both days?
> 3.  Does anyone have experience getting a club upgrade at check in that seemed to be less than $359 total per night?
> 
> Thanks for any advise.  2 weeks until our first visit to Universal Orlando Resort!


Your $359 price is the same that we are paying for our upcoming CL stay at PBH. We are also AP holders and love the PBH as this will be our fourth stay here. To answer your question yes you will be able to have access to the lounge area for two days when you are staying one night so you can eat breakfast two mornings. We have always booked the CL when we booked the room so I can't answer your third question. You will love the PBH, what are your dates? We will be there Nov. 5-Nov. 9, after a short stay at WDW for the F&W festival. Have a great trip.


----------



## DaisyandBoo

Disneytam said:


> Your $359 price is the same that we are paying for our upcoming CL stay at PBH. We are also AP holders and love the PBH as this will be our fourth stay here. To answer your question yes you will be able to have access to the lounge area for two days when you are staying one night so you can eat breakfast two mornings. We have always booked the CL when we booked the room so I can't answer your third question. You will love the PBH, what are your dates? We will be there Nov. 5-Nov. 9, after a short stay at WDW for the F&W festival. Have a great trip.
> 
> We leave in a few days and are there thru Oct 30th. Getting super excited!


----------



## dizneedoll

Has anyone had groceries delivered to Portofino? I found Instacart and Orlando Grocery Express. Has anyone used either? And will Portofino hold groceries including cold items like milk?


----------



## vinmar4

Hello,
I just booked  one night at PBH and was going to book club but the girl that was helping told me that on the day of departure we could only access the breakfast items and not all the other stuff the rest of the day. Is this true?


----------



## schumigirl

vinmar4 said:


> Hello,
> I just booked  one night at PBH and was going to book club but the girl that was helping told me that on the day of departure we could only access the breakfast items and not all the other stuff the rest of the day. Is this true?



Yes usually.

Your key will be deactivated after check out time. You can ask of you can stay a little longer, but usually if they are busy you wont be allowed to enjoy the evening offerings anyway.


----------



## vinmar4

I see, ok, thank you


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I booked PBH today.  I read back a few pages that there is no coin laundry on-site. Does anybody have any other good ideas how to do some without leaving Universal Property?  I came up with taking a small garbage bag over to one of the others to  do it while using the pool.  I wasn't sure if I could do that. Thanks


----------



## macraven

_Many use the other hotels by toting their clothes by some type of bag

Or use the pillow cases from beds_


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hi I booked PBH today.  I read back a few pages that there is no coin laundry on-site. Does anybody have any other good ideas how to do some without leaving Universal Property?  I came up with taking a small garbage bag over to one of the others to  do it while using the pool.  I wasn't sure if I could do that. Thanks



Use the ODC service. 

It’s free for use between the hotels and for the cost of a tip it’s very convenient. Valet will call one over for you, they sit outside all the time. 

There’s a Loews plastic bag in RP closets for putting stuff in if you want to use their paid laundry service, I ask for an extra one from housekeeping and use them for carrying laundry to and from the laundry room. I usually have two loads to do. Whites and colours.


----------



## goofy4tink

This is a really stupid question, and I should know the answer, but I don't. If I choose to valet park my car, how many days am I charged if I check in late Monday night, and out Wed morning? Two or three?


----------



## schumigirl

goofy4tink said:


> This is a really stupid question, and I should know the answer, but I don't. If I choose to valet park my car, how many days am I charged if I check in late Monday night, and out Wed morning? Two or three?



That would only be a charge for 2 nights as you leave Wednesday.........


----------



## goofy4tink

Well, that's a good thing!!! I  hate walking back and forth to the parking lot, so trying to be a bit lazy this time around.


----------



## bobbie68

Thank you schumigirl and macraven sounds like a plan


----------



## nwcutie

Disneytam said:


> Your $359 price is the same that we are paying for our upcoming CL stay at PBH. We are also AP holders and love the PBH as this will be our fourth stay here. To answer your question yes you will be able to have access to the lounge area for two days when you are staying one night so you can eat breakfast two mornings. We have always booked the CL when we booked the room so I can't answer your third question. You will love the PBH, what are your dates? We will be there Nov. 5-Nov. 9, after a short stay at WDW for the F&W festival. Have a great trip.


Those are the same days that my mother and I will be there (11/5 - 11/9).  We are staying club level too and can't wait!  One week from now.  Wow!


----------



## Disneytam

nwcutie said:


> Those are the same days that my mother and I will be there (11/5 - 11/9).  We are staying club level too and can't wait!  One week from now.  Wow!


Have a great time! It works out really well for us to split our stay between the hectic craziness and planning of Disney and then we take it back a notch when we slow down a bit at PBH resort. If you see a middle aged couple with the woman having wavy mid length brown hair and glasses and the handsome older gentlemen who stands 6 foot has brown hair that is going grey a mustache and glasses in the lounge stop over and say hello! We leave on the first for Disney and I can't wait.

Is this your first trip?


----------



## nwcutie

Disneytam said:


> Have a great time! It works out really well for us to split our stay between the hectic craziness and planning of Disney and then we take it back a notch when we slow down a bit at PBH resort. If you see a middle aged couple with the woman having wavy mid length brown hair and glasses and the handsome older gentlemen who stands 6 foot has brown hair that is going grey a mustache and glasses in the lounge stop over and say hello! We leave on the first for Disney and I can't wait.
> 
> Is this your first trip?



It is our first trip.  We did an amazing deluxe trip to WDW in 2013 and have been looking forward to this trip for a while.  I can't believe we'll be there on Sunday!  We have light early snow around Puget Sound today, so it will be awesome to enjoy warm weather.

No doubt, we will see you in the lounge and around.  Mom is 71 and gray, I'm in my 50s with shoulderish blonde hair.  We will look for you.

Have a great Friday.


----------



## michelepa

Going again this year to Florida for spring break to watch DS play with his high school baseball team at ESPN.
It's me, DH, and DD14. 

Thought this year we would focus on WDW parks but DH and DD are upset and want to return to Universal to reride Hulk another 5xs and enjoy the parks. 

So it being spring break I know we need to stay 1 night on property again to get the express passes. 

Last year we stayed at the Hard Rock Hotel for my DD but this year I was thinking Portifino. (Somewhere I've always wanted to stay). 

So finally my question,  March 23-24th is booked. How likely are rooms to open up as we get closer? I'll book at HRH and keep checking Portifino if that's the case. 

Another couple questions: 

last year I switched out our tickets and got annual passes. This years trip is still within the year of our first day visit of 2017 and looking at calendar it appears that we can use our passes those two days(3/23  and 3/24/2018). Am I reading that right?

Also can someone tell me what is the annual pass code for the universal orlando hotel discount?

Thank you!!


----------



## Disneytam

michelepa said:


> Going again this year to Florida for spring break to watch DS play with his high school baseball team at ESPN.
> It's me, DH, and DD14.
> 
> Thought this year we would focus on WDW parks but DH and DD are upset and want to return to Universal to reride Hulk another 5xs and enjoy the parks.
> 
> So it being spring break I know we need to stay 1 night on property again to get the express passes.
> 
> Last year we stayed at the Hard Rock Hotel for my DD but this year I was thinking Portifino. (Somewhere I've always wanted to stay).
> 
> So finally my question,  March 23-24th is booked. How likely are rooms to open up as we get closer? I'll book at HRH and keep checking Portifino if that's the case.
> 
> Another couple questions:
> 
> last year I switched out our tickets and got annual passes. This years trip is still within the year of our first day visit of 2017 and looking at calendar it appears that we can use our passes those two days(3/23  and 3/24/2018). Am I reading that right?
> 
> Also can someone tell me what is the annual pass code for the universal orlando hotel discount?
> 
> Thank you!!


The annual pass code is APH in the code box. You will love PBR, we just returned from our fourth stay there and had a great time. It's the kind of place that I really could stay at and not even spend any times in the parks.


----------



## michelepa

Thank you for the code. 

Yes when we went to Universal one day of our honeymoon in 1994 I saw Portifino and said when we come back I'd love to stay here but DD is all rock in roll and was getting ready to perform in an Eagles School of Rock show when we returned from our trip so HRH (Hotel California) was a must. 

We really loved it but Portifino is my dream but do you think something will open up like at the Disney hotels or am I out of luck this trip at Portfino?


----------



## Roxyfire

michelepa said:


> Thank you for the code.
> 
> Yes when we went to Universal one day of our honeymoon in 1994 I saw Portifino and said when we come back I'd love to stay here but DD is all rock in roll and was getting ready to perform in an Eagles School of Rock show when we returned from our trip so HRH (Hotel California) was a must.
> 
> We really loved it but Portifino is my dream but do you think something will open up like at the Disney hotels or am I out of luck this trip at Portfino?



I would keep looking for sure. It's so long off that anything could happen. I have seen rooms in different categories book up and then get released later on, could be for any reason. So nothing wrong with keeping hope alive but at least you have a booking for now. Portofino is my personal favorite resort ever so I'm biased to think it's totally worth the trouble!


----------



## houseofthrees

I would keep checking, too.  I agree that Portofino is absolutely worth the trouble.  We will be there in 37 days and I cannot wait!


----------



## michelepa

houseofthrees said:


> I would keep checking, too.  I agree that Portofino is absolutely worth the trouble.  We will be there in 37 days and I cannot wait!



Excellent I will keep checking!
Have a great time!


----------



## michelepa

Roxyfire said:


> I would keep looking for sure. It's so long off that anything could happen. I have seen rooms in different categories book up and then get released later on, could be for any reason. So nothing wrong with keeping hope alive but at least you have a booking for now. Portofino is my personal favorite resort ever so I'm biased to think it's totally worth the trouble!


 
Oh that's great news!  I will keep looking. I have a feeling that I will love it ---maybe I'll just send those two to the parks and enjoy the hotel


----------



## Disneytam

Just returned home from a wonderful vacation at PBR! We stayed a couple of days at Disney first and I have to say that I really love the PBR over the Disney resorts. This trip we were really lucky to get a balcony and with the warm weather we spent a lot of time out on it. One of the other things that I really love is the fact that they still have the large snuggly comforters on the beds instead of the darn three sheets that they use at Disney. I sleep so much better when I have the weight of the comforter to snuggle under.


----------



## jtobykrauss

Room location request I fell down and sprained by ankle and will be leaving for PBR on 12/19 we have a garden view room booked where would be a good location to ask for that is close to most things?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## skier_pete

Hey - I just want to give Universal some credit for a change as much of our experience with them hasn't been the greatest. We bought an AP last February President's Week break and we stayed off-site, partly because they weren't giving out any on-site discount. The AP expires Monday February 19th, so we are heading down to Orlando on the 17th and intend to spend the first 3 days at Universal to use our APs again. Well, I was not real happy with the on-site resort prices. Everyone tells me what good deals they get for the Universal Rooms, yet every time I checked for President's Weekend, no AP discount, and RPR was the cheapest at $429 a night + tax and PBH was $519 + tax per nights, and I sorry these are not good deals for a hotel room, even with Express Pass.

Well, I went on-line again yesterday and saw that prices had actually spiked HIGHER at RPR and HRH, but PBH was at $459 a night, which was still more than I wanted to pay.  I decided to call, and Universal FINALLY offered me an AP discounted rate of $379 a night for PBH! So we booked it for the night of the 18th. (We land in Orlando around 5 PM on the 17th, and I don't really have to money to pay $379 for a night when I might have only a few hours of park time, so we are staying just off-site for the first night.)

Anyways, good on ya' Universal for treating your AP holders with some value, giving us a discount during a holiday week! Looking forward to checking out this resort as DW and I just spent 12 days in Italy in September, so it will be a neat comparison.

One question for those with knowledge. I notice that there is a $22 parking fee, does that apply even if you have an Preferred AP? Doesn't seem right that I can park for free at the garage but have to pay for parking at the hotel. It won't change my mind on the stay, but just want to know what's what going in.

Also, how long does it typically take from leaving your room to entering the park. If we want to take advantage of Early Entry at 8 AM, what time do we need to be down at the boat dock? Thanks everyone - looking forward to a trying an on-site stay, even if it's a short one.

Edit: Wait third question - we are booked in a Deluxe Queen room. Any requests we should make to try and get as close to the boat launch as possible?


----------



## macraven

_It’s two separate companies policy

Loews owns the hotels and they require that parking charge

Public garage which UO owns and gives ap holders that perk to the premiere and preferred ap holders

I know
It really bites paying for the hotel parking fees

Some hotels that I stay at tack on parking fees in other states

And then there are hotel chains that have higher room charges with parking fees built into the nights stay

The water taxis should start running one hour before the park opens for EE

Call the hotel directly and request your room be closest to the boats

It could be maybe a 10-15 minute walk from your hotel to the parks
if you are a casual walker_


----------



## chiisai

********** said:


> Edit: Wait third question - we are booked in a Deluxe Queen room. Any requests we should make to try and get as close to the boat launch as possible?



When we checked in, I had requested West Wing close to launch, but they told me the deluxe queens were only in the Villa wing.  I'd suggest close to lobby, or if not avail then overlooking the beach pool (there is an elevator in the wing right there- you can take it down and then walk through (up and down a flight of outside stairs) a cut-through between the villa and west wing to get to the harbor).

Also, often the bikers are there at the launch, so if you are in a hurry and it looks like you'll miss the ferry, take them.  I did tip them.  They drop you right next to Universal Studios, just outside the security walk through.


----------



## skier_pete

OK sucks to pay for parking at a $400+ a night hotel, but it's only one night so I won't kvetch to much. 

Thanks for the advice on the room location. I was noticing that it looked like the Deluxe queens were only by the Beach Pool and Villa Pool. Close to Lobby or Beach Pool? Sounds good. Probably go with Close to Lobby, though it hardly matters for such a short stay. I am one of those that doesn't think having a pool view is necessarily a great thing due to the noise.


----------



## chiisai

********** said:


> OK sucks to pay for parking at a $400+ a night hotel, but it's only one night so I won't kvetch to much.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the room location. I was noticing that it looked like the Deluxe queens were only by the Beach Pool and Villa Pool. Close to Lobby or Beach Pool? Sounds good. Probably go with Close to Lobby, though it hardly matters for such a short stay. I am one of those that doesn't think having a pool view is necessarily a great thing due to the noise.



Yeah, you could hear pool noise during the day, not at night, but it was nothing like the sound of a Disney pool.  There was trivia and bingo in the early afternoon, so if you nap, that might be an issue.  We liked it for the location (close to an elevator).


----------



## Galwayman81

We have booked Portofino for our honeymoon through Universal, we initially booked a King Deluxe but then decided to upgrade to the Club level but unfortunately they only had the 2 queen bed rooms available. We asked when changing about a king bed been available and they said no as they were booked out. From experience is it worth ringing again closer to the time?


----------



## macraven

Galwayman81 said:


> We have booked Portofino for our honeymoon through Universal, we initially booked a King Deluxe but then decided to upgrade to the Club level but unfortunately they only had the 2 queen bed rooms available. We asked when changing about a king bed been available and they said no as they were booked out. From experience is it worth ringing again closer to the time?



_What dates are you planning on?

You can call the hotel and let them know you have a room booked for your honeymoon and would like to switch to a king bed club level

Ask if it is available 
If so switch

If none available, ask to be put on a wait list in case anyone cancels and club king room opens_


----------



## Galwayman81

Ya tried ringing hotel they said was king rooms fully booked

It's July 3rd for 8 nights. It's not a big deal, to be honest I think American queen size beds are bigger than the Irish King size bed


----------



## charminnie

Is there a small fridge in the standard bay view room? TIA


----------



## schumigirl

charminnie said:


> Is there a small fridge in the standard bay view room? TIA



Fridges are in all rooms now


----------



## charminnie

schumigirl said:


> Fridges are in all rooms now




Thanks so much for all your help. You have the answer to every question!


----------



## sheila14

Can anyone post pics of the menu to order room service? Thank you


----------



## schumigirl

sheila14 said:


> Can anyone post pics of the menu to order room service? Thank you



A quick google turns this up........

http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/portofino-bay-resort-room-service-menu/


----------



## sheila14

Thanks so very much


----------



## schumigirl

I have updated the info in the 1st post to reflect the changes in the hotel EP implemented last year. 

Your room key is now your EP again. No separate picture EP anymore.


----------



## mishmc

Staying at PBH for the first time April 2-4 in deluxe king room (no club) with DD10 and DH. Arriving mid-day Monday after Easter driving from my dad’s in the Villages, plan to do early entry Tues and Wed. Read through the entire thread, v helpful. A few questions for the experts:

1. Should we worry about availability of rollaway bed, and are they sticklers about the charge? We like a king bed so this is our best room option without paying for suite.
2. Is there more room for the rollaway vs a non-deluxe, or is the extra room really all in the bathroom? Wondering if the deluxe is worth it (although I do like the separate shower).
3. Booked room directly from Loews site, and getting tkts from UT as they offer the 3 day 2 Park ticket for less than a Universal package. I know we’ll get express pass from staying at the hotel. But it didn’t list the early entry to WWHP as a perk. Can anyone confirm we get that too? It was listen in Universal room+Tickets package but not in room only booking at Loews or Universal Vacations site.
4. Location of deluxe kings- we know we want west wing. How many floors are there, and are there deluxe Kings with Harbour view, or only pool view? Suggestions for rooms with best view in a deluxe king in WW?
5. If we arrive early afternoon vs early in the AM will this lessen our chance of getting a desirable room if we request ahead?
6. Chances of getting late checkout on Wed (knowing it’s week after Easter)?
7. Picked PBH as it looks beautiful, want Express of course and I thought it might be less crazy than HRH that week. Anyone who’s been the week after Easter-can u attest?
8. How does WWHP early entry work? Does it rotate between US and IoA? 

That may be more than a few questions! Thank you in advance.


----------



## macraven

_I’ve only have had one stay at PBH so will have to pass on your direct hotel questions to others

Can say that every person that stays onsite in any of the 5 (6 later this year with the newest hotel) is allowed early entry

You show your hotel room key and can enter the entrance section 

You will go thru the ticket style to swipe your park ticket

Your hotel room generally is assigned 4 days out from your arrival

If you request to change to a different type of room, might have a wait

Check in is 4:00
If a room was not occupied the day prior, you’ll be able to go to your room at check in

If your room is not ready when you arrival, store your belongings with bell service and go to the park

You should receive a text when your room is ready
Your room number included in the text

Your room key allows you to bypass the front desk and go directly to your room
Your hotel card will open the room door 
Some dates both parks will have early entry

Depends on UO making that call but hotel guests will see signs in their hotel and also at the water taxis in advance for this change

If hotels are full, ticket sales high for your date, and staff set up in advance, it is possible both parks having EE

I’ve experienced it a couple of times 
But for now just count on one EE Park 

Just reread your questions 
You are going week after Easter
Don’t think you will have high crowds then

Any guest can get one hour past check out time if requested 
Make the request when you first check in

I stay at rpr and request late check out when I have a late flight home 

I’m platinum Loews so get a 2:00 pm check out 

_


----------



## macraven

_Both parks have a potter section

On the studio side EE will have potter, minion and one more open in that early park hour 

IOA early entry has potter and two other rides open 

Sorry but stayed two weeks onsite last October and only hit EE once 
Can’t remember early rides in all but some peeps will be able to answer that question for you _


----------



## cadawson

Schumigirl and macraven - We stayed a couple of summers ago in CL at RPR. CL isn't available at RPR for our dates in May. I'm looking at 4 nights in a Lagoon view Room at Sapphire Falls or 4 nights in CL double queen at Portofino. I love the idea of CL again, but I'm worried we'll be disappointed after RPR CL. Thought it might be nice to try Sapphire Falls to give the kids (13 and 7) the experience at the new resort. Price difference means we can cover Express passes for DH and 13 yr old as well as the breakfast and snacks we'll have to purchase. Wondering which way you'd suggest.


----------



## macraven

_If I had to choose between PBH or Sfalls, PBH would win _


----------



## cadawson

macraven said:


> _If I had to choose between PBH or Sfalls, PBH would win _


Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

I will go for Sapphire Falls since EP isn't an issue as you would plan to purchase it.......lagoon views are stunning!!!

Sapphire Falls is a beautiful hotel, although so is PBH........

But, Sapphire Falls is so vibrant and yes, newer....it has all the visual appeal that gives you a fabulous resort feel. We love Strong Water Tavern and the pool bar although we haven't eaten there gets fabulous reviews. 

I was a little disappointed in the PBH Club Lounge........not the staff who are all excellent nor the food, but it feels old and is in very much need of an update. Whereas Sapphire in general just looks so much fresher. ​
PBH does have Sal`s which has the best onsite pizza there is.......but it`s only a boat ride away if you wanted to eat there, that's what we do every visit.

Sapphire Falls is so colourful and the pool area is fabulous!!! I much prefer it to PBH pools. Not knocking PB it`s just my preference.

We have a 10 night stay coming up in May at Sapphire Falls as we have been consistently more impressed with it every time we visit. Love the place.

Good luck choosing........


----------



## cadawson

schumigirl said:


> I will go for Sapphire Falls since EP isn't an issue as you would plan to purchase it.......lagoon views are stunning!!!
> 
> Sapphire Falls is a beautiful hotel, although so is PBH........
> 
> But, Sapphire Falls is so vibrant and yes, newer....it has all the visual appeal that gives you a fabulous resort feel. We love Strong Water Tavern and the pool bar although we haven't eaten there gets fabulous reviews.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in the PBH Club Lounge........not the staff who are all excellent nor the food, but it feels old and is in very much need of an update. Whereas Sapphire in general just looks so much fresher. ​
> PBH does have Sal`s which has the best onsite pizza there is.......but it`s only a boat ride away if you wanted to eat there, that's what we do every visit.
> 
> Sapphire Falls is so colourful and the pool area is fabulous!!! I much prefer it to PBH pools. Not knocking PB it`s just my preference.
> 
> We have a 10 night stay coming up in May at Sapphire Falls as we have been consistently more impressed with it every time we visit. Love the place.
> 
> Good luck choosing........



Thank you so much for your review. Your thoughts are what I was reading in the photos that I've seen. I think my 7yo would dig the island vibe also, and the pool is a top request for both kids. I think we'll opt for Sapphire Falls this time for our short stay and do CL next trip when the little guy is older. We'll check out Sal's for pizza and get a feel for PBH that way. Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

cadawson said:


> Thank you so much for your review. Your thoughts are what I was reading in the photos that I've seen. I think my 7yo would dig the island vibe also, and the pool is a top request for both kids. I think we'll opt for Sapphire Falls this time for our short stay and do CL next trip when the little guy is older. We'll check out Sal's for pizza and get a feel for PBH that way. Thank you!



You’re very welcome.....

That’s a nice plan.........hope you have an amazing trip........


----------



## mishmc

macraven said:


> _Both parks have a potter section
> 
> On the studio side EE will have potter, minion and one more open in that early park hour
> 
> IOA early entry has potter and two other rides open
> 
> Sorry but stayed two weeks onsite last October and only hit EE once
> Can’t remember early rides in all but some peeps will be able to answer that question for you _


Thank you!!!


----------



## lily88

I searched through all the threads and can't seem to find the answer and it might be kind of a ridiculous question but it's driving me nuts. Does anyone know where at the hotel I can get a toasted bagel?

ETA: Of course as soon as I post this I see that the Starbucks has 3 types of bagels listed.


----------



## hhoope01

If you have club lounge access, they have bagels (along with a number of other pastries) and a toaster there as well.


----------



## houseofthrees

Just an FYI, when hubby called PB last week to make reservations for our upcoming trip he was told that the price for adding on club level has increased from $125 to $150.


----------



## skier_pete

houseofthrees said:


> Just an FYI, when hubby called PB last week to make reservations for our upcoming trip he was told that the price for adding on club level has increased from $125 to $150.



Hmmm...$150 bagel...sounds worth it!


----------



## schumigirl

houseofthrees said:


> Just an FYI, when hubby called PB last week to make reservations for our upcoming trip he was told that the price for adding on club level has increased from $125 to $150.



Thanks so much for posting! 

It’ll help some folks when making the decision to stay there CL or not.......


----------



## skier_pete

So we will be here for one night on Sunday. Probably not a long enough stay to get a thorough impression but I will post a quick review when I get back.


----------



## rocky41102

We're staying club level in a 2 queen deluxe room. I'd like to be close to the lounge because I know with my 3 kids, there will be lots of trips back and forth-just their kind of thing (I hope anyway, that's why we're splurging!) But if I request a room closest to the lounge, will that put us too far from the pool and boat dock? Also, if we have club level, are there extra charges for things like a balcony or patio or water view? And would I want to request something like that if my main priority is being close to the lounge? 

We're okay walking, I just didn't want more than a few minutes to get there. The same floor would be great but I didn't know if there were any different views for the 3rd floor that I could ask for or if that floor would be way far from the boat dock?


----------



## houseofthrees

rocky41102 said:


> We're staying club level in a 2 queen deluxe room. I'd like to be close to the lounge because I know with my 3 kids, there will be lots of trips back and forth-just their kind of thing (I hope anyway, that's why we're splurging!) But if I request a room closest to the lounge, will that put us too far from the pool and boat dock? Also, if we have club level, are there extra charges for things like a balcony or patio or water view? And would I want to request something like that if my main priority is being close to the lounge?
> 
> We're okay walking, I just didn't want more than a few minutes to get there. The same floor would be great but I didn't know if there were any different views for the 3rd floor that I could ask for or if that floor would be way far from the boat dock?



We have requested a balcony on 4 of our stays and have gotten one on two of our visits.  There is not an extra charge.  The walk to the club was a bit longer on the stays when we had a balcony, but both of those rooms were very close to the beach pool.  They do try to put you closer to the club (and usually in the villa wing) when you book club level.  On our last stay we stayed in a bay view patio room in the east wing because we had our dog with us.  Our walk to the club and to the boat was shorter, but the walk to the pool was longer.  We really enjoyed the location & patio, and have requested that room again for our trip this May.


----------



## sweetnjmom

We'll be staying for 2 nights in August - I believe my husband's offer from American Express travel includes two breakfast credits per day, a $100 dining credit, automatic room upgrade if available and late checkout.  I've been told that you don't need to make advanced dining reservations for Universal or the Portofino.  Is that everyone's experience too?


----------



## hhoope01

In general, yes that has been my experience.  But with that said, if the parks are crowded, the in-park sit-down restaurants (Mythos/Lombards/Finnegans) those can sometimes (around normal eating times like 11am to noon and possibly late in the day just before they close) be hard to get into.   I didn't make reservations for my last trip (1st week of February), but I did make a few reservations for my trip last September, just to be safe.

But I can't remember the last time a made a reservation for one of the City Walk restaurants nor one of the hotel restaurants.  For the most part you should be fine with them without a reservation.

Update:  OK, I thought a bit more on this.  Since you will only be there for a couple of days, if there is a specific restaurant in City Walk that you really want to hit for dinner, I might go ahead and make a reservation.  It won't hurt anything and if it turns out to be crowded, you don't have to worry or wait.


----------



## sweetnjmom

Thanks!

With the dining credit, we're just going to have dinner at one of the hotel's restaurants. As much as I'd like to try that Chocolate Emporium place in City Walk, the monetary savings makes it worth dining at the Portofino.


----------



## Roxyfire

sweetnjmom said:


> We'll be staying for 2 nights in August - I believe my husband's offer from American Express travel includes two breakfast credits per day, a $100 dining credit, automatic room upgrade if available and late checkout.  I've been told that you don't need to make advanced dining reservations for Universal or the Portofino.  Is that everyone's experience too?



No you don't at all. Also if you're staying on site, you can actually show your room key to skip the line at some locations. I don't think you can for some, but we've done it at Cowfish. They also will text you when your table is ready so you don't have to just sit there and wait.


----------



## cadawson

macraven said:


> _If I had to choose between PBH or Sfalls, PBH would win _





schumigirl said:


> ou’re very welcome.....
> 
> That’s a nice plan.........hope you have an amazing trip........


Well, I was overruled by DH, DD and DS. DH wants to go CL for the "free" breakfast. DD can't live without EP, and DS was won over by the theme music he heard on someone's PBH review. It looks like we are staying PBH CL this trip, and we'll go visit Sfalls for a meal. We're likely to have our Irish family over for a visit in 2019 or 2020, so maybe that will be our Sfalls trip. Thank you both for all your input - especially on the thread about PBH rooms being nicely update, despite some reviews on TA.
PBH, here we come! Now, just have to get these kids through the end of the school year.


----------



## schumigirl

cadawson said:


> Well, I was overruled by DH, DD and DS. DH wants to go CL for the "free" breakfast. DD can't live without EP, and DS was won over by the theme music he heard on someone's PBH review. It looks like we are staying PBH CL this trip, and we'll go visit Sfalls for a meal. We're likely to have our Irish family over for a visit in 2019 or 2020, so maybe that will be our Sfalls trip. Thank you both for all your input - especially on the thread about PBH rooms being nicely update, despite some reviews on TA.
> PBH, here we come! Now, just have to get these kids through the end of the school year.



That EP is pretty hard to argue with..........

You’ll have a wonderful time at PB. It is gorgeous, no denying it........


----------



## skier_pete

So - I thought I would share my thoughts on the resort - we only stayed for one night, but I think we still got a general overview - though didn't get a chance to dine at the restaurants or anything. 

FYI we are normally Disney / DVC people, but had bought an AP for Universal last February, and went for 3 days at the start of our trip this year. We stayed at PBH because it actually had the best price of any of the FOTL resorts, which were the dominant reason we were choosing to stay there. The FotL benefit was HUGE, though I would argue the "early entry" benefit was practically a non-starter - the crowds at "early entry" were so high, we ended up going in for Early Entry, but ended up sitting around waiting for the FotL to open, because the wait for "Early Entry" was 45 minutes on Forbidden Journey - and sat around for 20 minutes to walk on in 5 minutes with FotL.

The resort is very nice - very relaxing, very clean. While we ended up in a "deluxe" room - so I am not sure how this compares to a regular room, but the room was HUGE. High ceilings and significantly more spacious than the Disney deluxe resorts. The resort transportation to the parks was very handy, never waited more than about 5 minutes for a boat. (I think went back and forth 4 times total.) And never had to wait for a second boat or anything. The pool area was also pretty decent, but I thought it was a bit small - at least at the time we went we had a very hard time finding seats, and the pool was very full of people - but it was around 4 PM. Certainly decent but not top end for theme park resort pools. (We didn't try the quiet pool.) In fact, it reminded me of the Polynesian Pool in that it was nice but not big enough to handle the people using it.  

The theming of the resort was nice, but having just been to Italy I'd say the one part they maybe missed on is it was much to "clean", it didn't have the old feel that Italy has. It's a minor thing certainly, but it made the theme fill somewhat "false" to me.

Overall, I have to say this is a very nice resort. Honestly, even though I wasn't super happy at the price - the $385 per night + tax price was actually a decent price considering (a) the holiday and (b) the FotL benefit. While I think many of the Disney deluxe resorts are nicer - this price point still makes this a better "value" (if you can call use that term at these price points) than the Disney deluxe resorts which often run at $500+ and don't provide any park benefits other than location - especially considering the size of the room. This WAS an AP rate, so I am not sure how much it would've cost without the AP.  That said, at a slower time of year where the FotL benefit isn't as beneficial - I would not pay this price just for the resort, but that's just me. 

Overall, it was a very nice experience - and I would definitely go back there again, though I would still consider trying whichever FotL resort was cheapest. (That was the case here - where even the Royal Pacific was more money than this resort was.)


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

We booked a Bay View 2 queen room for a few nights in the summer.  What request should I put in to be as close to the pool and boat as possible?

I know there are extremely long halls at PBR (we had one at the end of the resort last time).  What type of request should I make?  I definitely want to be on the side of the main pool- not the quiet pools on the other side of the resort.  Just "Close to Main Pool?" Or would it be better to request a particular wing?


----------



## prairiesarah

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> We booked a Bay View 2 queen room for a few nights in the summer.  What request should I put in to be as close to the pool and boat as possible?
> 
> I know there are extremely long halls at PBR (we had one at the end of the resort last time).  What type of request should I make?  I definitely want to be on the side of the main pool- not the quiet pools on the other side of the resort.  Just "Close to Main Pool?" Or would it be better to request a particular wing?



I would suggest requesting the West Wing. I put in a request for that (we are currently at PBH) and our room is in a great location.  Main entrance to the building is right next to the boat dock and if you take the elevator to the 2nd floor you just a have a short flight of stairs down to the main pool.


----------



## ELSA711

So my husband told me that it's a deal breaker that PBR does not have mini fridges as opposed to HRH, but this says they were being added starting March 2017, does anyone know if that has been completed to all rooms?
I was so torn about the 2 hotels, finally made my choice and then not having a fridge seems to be an issue staying 8 nights...thoughts?


----------



## Roxyfire

ELSA711 said:


> So my husband told me that it's a deal breaker that PBR does not have mini fridges as opposed to HRH, but this says they were being added starting March 2017, does anyone know if that has been completed to all rooms?
> I was so torn about the 2 hotels, finally made my choice and then not having a fridge seems to be an issue staying 8 nights...thoughts?



They all have mini fridges now as far as I know. So that should not be an issue at all.


----------



## schumigirl

ELSA711 said:


> So my husband told me that it's a deal breaker that PBR does not have mini fridges as opposed to HRH, but this says they were being added starting March 2017, does anyone know if that has been completed to all rooms?
> I was so torn about the 2 hotels, finally made my choice and then not having a fridge seems to be an issue staying 8 nights...thoughts?



Mini fridges were installed in all rooms by last year.


----------



## HuskieJohn

About when would reservations open up for a March 2020 stay?  For the past several months the last date available is the first weekend in January 2020 and it hasn't changed.  I want to make sure to get in before any price increases to keep our overall budget as low as possible.


----------



## schumigirl

HuskieJohn said:


> About when would reservations open up for a March 2020 stay?  For the past several months the last date available is the first weekend in January 2020 and it hasn't changed.  I want to make sure to get in before any price increases to keep our overall budget as low as possible.



Give them a call and see if you can book now if you really need to lock in the price. 

They`ll let you know if you can or not.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I was wondering for anybody who has been there lately. I write trip reports on Trip Advisor and I read through plenty of others while I am on there. I know that there can be such mixed reviews and some people just come up with these awful reviews that make no sense. I am coming here where there are straight forward reliable answers.  Anyways I have read a few these last couple of months that the hot tubs here are having some problems. I read one hot tub has only one jet working and another hot tub has luke warm water. Has anybody experienced this? Good working hot tubs are important for me on a trip as it dubs for therapy. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Roxyfire

bobbie68 said:


> Hi I was wondering for anybody who has been there lately. I write trip reports on Trip Advisor and I read through plenty of others while I am on there. I know that there can be such mixed reviews and some people just come up with these awful reviews that make no sense. I am coming here where there are straight forward reliable answers.  Anyways I have read a few these last couple of months that the hot tubs here are having some problems. I read one hot tub has only one jet working and another hot tub has luke warm water. Has anybody experienced this? Good working hot tubs are important for me on a trip as it dubs for therapy. Thanks for your help!



I can't speak to the jets working or not, that could be more of an isolated issue. But some people do think that one hot tub is warmer than the other. Apparently the one in the back, left side from the front gate of the pool area is supposed to be warmer. I personally didn't notice a difference, but you might. I usually go for the one nearest the pool bar, up the stairs and sort of to the right of the front gate.


----------



## hhoope01

Back in February, I don't remember there being any issue with the hot tub at Portofino (though there may be more than one, but we only got in one of them.)  But I do remember that the bigger of the two hot tubs at RPR was down.  And it had been down for quite a while as it was also down in December when we were there.


----------



## prairiesarah

bobbie68 said:


> Hi I was wondering for anybody who has been there lately. I write trip reports on Trip Advisor and I read through plenty of others while I am on there. I know that there can be such mixed reviews and some people just come up with these awful reviews that make no sense. I am coming here where there are straight forward reliable answers.  Anyways I have read a few these last couple of months that the hot tubs here are having some problems. I read one hot tub has only one jet working and another hot tub has luke warm water. Has anybody experienced this? Good working hot tubs are important for me on a trip as it dubs for therapy. Thanks for your help!



We went in the one at the back of the pool area and now that I read this it connects that, yes, there was definitely an issue with the jets in it.  I went up to turn them on but nothing happened.  That said, it was very hot (in a good way for us at least).  I was a bit surprised at the heat, but it was really nice.  I find a lot of hot tubs are barely warm bathwater temperature so it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## bobbie68

Thanks for the responses


----------



## HuskieJohn

schumigirl said:


> Give them a call and see if you can book now if you really need to lock in the price.
> 
> They`ll let you know if you can or not.



I called and they were unable to book it that far in advance.  They didn't have any idea when March 2020 would open up.  They said check back after the Summer or maybe as late as December/January but that it would likely open up with their system at the same time as online.  So I will just keep checking the website once every 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## schumigirl

HuskieJohn said:


> I called and they were unable to book it that far in advance.  They didn't have any idea when March 2020 would open up.  They said check back after the Summer or maybe as late as December/January but that it would likely open up with their system at the same time as online.  So I will just keep checking the website once every 2 or 3 weeks.



 I thought it might be too early, but always worth asking.......

Yep, keep checking, it`ll be there one day.


----------



## kerri0616

Hello! To save me from reading all 26 pages, can I just ask if there is a spot we can pick up a quick breakfast sandwich as we make our way to Early Entry? Thanks!


----------



## prairiesarah

kerri0616 said:


> Hello! To save me from reading all 26 pages, can I just ask if there is a spot we can pick up a quick breakfast sandwich as we make our way to Early Entry? Thanks!



Starbucks at PBH should have breakfast sandwiches.  The Gelateria (next door to Starbucks) has some quick breakfast options but not sure what as we didn't actually go in there in the morning.  Someone was asking this in another post and another poster also suggested Burger King at Citywalk.


----------



## schumigirl

kerri0616 said:


> Hello! To save me from reading all 26 pages, can I just ask if there is a spot we can pick up a quick breakfast sandwich as we make our way to Early Entry? Thanks!



Page 1 first post has the link to Gelateria menu for breakfast options.


----------



## anthony2k7

does anyone know if a refurb is planned here any time soon?

Some of the tripadvisor reviews suggest the rooms are now looking a bit dated apparently?


----------



## georgina

bobbie68 said:


> Hi I was wondering for anybody who has been there lately. I write trip reports on Trip Advisor and I read through plenty of others while I am on there. I know that there can be such mixed reviews and some people just come up with these awful reviews that make no sense. I am coming here where there are straight forward reliable answers.  Anyways I have read a few these last couple of months that the hot tubs here are having some problems. I read one hot tub has only one jet working and another hot tub has luke warm water. Has anybody experienced this? Good working hot tubs are important for me on a trip as it dubs for therapy. Thanks for your help!



I always go to the Villa pool. There was no issue with the hot tub jets there in February, and it was plenty warm.


----------



## prairiesarah

anthony2k7 said:


> does anyone know if a refurb is planned here any time soon?
> 
> Some of the tripadvisor reviews suggest the rooms are now looking a bit dated apparently?



There was a whole post about this very question recently.  The hotel was updated in 2013 (completed early 2014 I believe).

https://www.disboards.com/threads/does-portofino-need-to-be-updated.3665958/#post-58859668

We thought that the hotel was lovely on our recent stay - the rooms definitely have a elegant feel to them, and not the ultra modern look that a lot of hotels have gone to which may be the reason for posts saying it need to be updated.


----------



## schumigirl

I saw a review on TA once that RPR rooms were needing updated.......about two weeks after the renovation was complete. 

You wonder sometimes about folks that leave some reviews.


----------



## kimmer

Hi,

My husband and kids along with my Mom & Dad have our August trip booked at Portofino. We got the Club level rooms. It will be our first time staying there. My Aunt has recently decided to join us, but when she tried to book her room, she was told there were no Club level rooms left. Does anybody know where the Club level rooms are located in relation to regular 2 queen rooms? She worried she'll be far away from all the rest of us.


----------



## macraven

_At PBH, you can have a room in any section of the hotel and still be "club"

The rooms are scattered throughout the floors and sections._


----------



## kimmer

Good to know thanks. When we check in, what would the chances be that all three of our rooms could be together?


----------



## macraven

Suggest you call and have it listed on the reservations for the 3 rooms be close or near each other

Rooms are usually assigned about 5 days before you check in


----------



## cpdisney

I viewed the initial pages of post but still have few questions about this hotel. I just booked Portofino CL room. They asked if I had any requests but was unprepared to answer. What kind of request do they honor? Anywhere I can find info on views etc? Also I think she said CL rooms are spread throughout hotel, unlike Disney where they are usually on one floor. Any suggestions for me? Thanks for your help.


----------



## cpdisney

Sorry, I have another question, is CL comparable to Disney CL? Lite breakfast, snacks thru day, appetizers in evening and then desserts? Thanks for your help


----------



## schumigirl

cpdisney said:


> I viewed the initial pages of post but still have few questions about this hotel. I just booked Portofino CL room. They asked if I had any requests but was unprepared to answer. What kind of request do they honor? Anywhere I can find info on views etc? Also I think she said CL rooms are spread throughout hotel, unlike Disney where they are usually on one floor. Any suggestions for me? Thanks for your help.





cpdisney said:


> Sorry, I have another question, is CL comparable to Disney CL? Lite breakfast, snacks thru day, appetizers in evening and then desserts? Thanks for your help



A simple request to be near the CL would do it unless you ask for a specific view.

Yes, Club offerings are exactly that. Always a hot offering every evening too.


----------



## cpdisney

Thank you, you’ve been very helpful. Looking forward to our first trip


----------



## MomtothreeEs

Is it possible to book a Despicable Me room at the club level?


----------



## macraven

_Yes

At PBH, club lounge is on 3rd floor

Suites are at various sections and floors at this hotel

You can be booked anywhere at this hotel and be able to book club_


----------



## MomtothreeEs

Thank you for your response macraven. I didn’t see an option to upgrade to club level when I booked. Is that something that I can do when we check in? Any idea about how much it costs? Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

MomtothreeEs said:


> Thank you for your response macraven. I didn’t see an option to upgrade to club level when I booked. Is that something that I can do when we check in? Any idea about how much it costs? Thanks!



If it wasn’t an option when you booked sounds like Club Level is full. 

Someone reported recently it had gone up to $125 per room if it was available to add at check in.


----------



## Ruth B

Hi all. We have just changed our Aug booking from RPR club to PB duluxe king room as there was a considerable price saving. 

We are traveling with 2 kids and  would prefer 2 bed to the king. The travel agent( travel republic) said that s room type had a option if 2 beds or king so i have reqested the 2 beds. Anyone have experience of booking the duluxe king and being able to get 2 beds?

Also has anyone got a email address for the resort as id like to email them about anniversary plans

Thanks all


----------



## macraven

Suggest you call the hotel
Ask to talk with the scheduler of the rooms

They would know the answer of king deluxe beds /2 queen bed set up


----------



## jolene63

We will be staying here the first week of June.  Does anyone know how late the main pool is open during the summer months?


----------



## damo

Ruth B said:


> Hi all. We have just changed our Aug booking from RPR club to PB duluxe king room as there was a considerable price saving.
> 
> We are traveling with 2 kids and  would prefer 2 bed to the king. The travel agent( travel republic) said that s room type had a option if 2 beds or king so i have reqested the 2 beds. Anyone have experience of booking the duluxe king and being able to get 2 beds?
> 
> Also has anyone got a email address for the resort as id like to email them about anniversary plans
> 
> Thanks all



You are not supposed to be able to have 4 people in a king room.  I suggest you contact the hotel.  Your travel agent should have known that.


----------



## erocrobro

We have booked a stay at Portifino Bay for July and thanks to the information from this thread, I see that I need to request the West Wing if possible.  I am curious as to how this is done, when I made the reservation and when I log in and look at it, the only place to make requests is a list of check boxes and none of them are location specific.  Is this something that has to be done over the phone?


----------



## Roxyfire

erocrobro said:


> We have booked a stay at Portifino Bay for July and thanks to the information from this thread, I see that I need to request the West Wing if possible.  I am curious as to how this is done, when I made the reservation and when I log in and look at it, the only place to make requests is a list of check boxes and none of them are location specific.  Is this something that has to be done over the phone?



Yes or if you arrive early enough you can ask at check in. They've always granted my request when I've done it this way.


----------



## schumigirl

erocrobro said:


> We have booked a stay at Portifino Bay for July and thanks to the information from this thread, I see that I need to request the West Wing if possible.  I am curious as to how this is done, when I made the reservation and when I log in and look at it, the only place to make requests is a list of check boxes and none of them are location specific.  Is this something that has to be done over the phone?



You can absolutely give them a call and have the request added to your reservation........it would be a shame to wait till check in and the area you want is full, which in July will be possible. 

Of course it’s still a request, but at least it’ll be on your reservation when rooms are allocated.


----------



## erocrobro

Thank you, I'll make a call tomorrow.


----------



## Ruth B

macraven said:


> Suggest you call the hotel
> Ask to talk with the scheduler of the rooms
> 
> They would know the answer of king deluxe beds /2 queen bed set up



Spoke to the hotel and have been allocated 2 queens. All good thanks


----------



## macraven

_Rooms are assigned before your arrival date

So call and request it be put in your reservation you want the west wing at PBH erocrobo.

If you wait until you check in, rooms will already have been assigned_


----------



## Fern

I've seen it noted that for Club Level, you are given a separate key to access the lounge. Do you get one access card per party, or per person? I'm wondering how it will work if some family members sleep in (ahem, teens...) and meet us later- do they just give their names, or do we need to go meet them?


----------



## damo

Fern said:


> I've seen it noted that for Club Level, you are given a separate key to access the lounge. Do you get one access card per party, or per person? I'm wondering how it will work if some family members sleep in (ahem, teens...) and meet us later- do they just give their names, or do we need to go meet them?



We got one extra key card per person.


----------



## Fern

Perfect, thanks! I think the younger kids in our group will also enjoy the autonomy of getting to go on their own for snacks too.


----------



## MDH

I have a question regarding bringing your own alcohol to the pool area.  When we were there in January, we did just that, my wife and I each brought a cooler down, the attendant said "here let me pour that in a glass for you" and then we enjoyed it by the pool.  For our August trip I decided to rent a cabana to help keep us out of the sun a bit.  After reserving the cabana I asked about the policy on bringing your own alcohol and was told that only drinks puchased at the hotel gift store would be allowed in.  Two questions I guess:

1.  Has the policy changed since I was there?  Or is this one of those policies that exists but really isn't enforced.

2.  Are drinks purchased at the hotel gift shops marked in some way that they could be differentiated?

Thanks.  The cabanas have a fridge in them, so it sure would be nice to store a few cold drinks in there to enjoy throughout the day


----------



## sdmom

I reviewed the info on the suites in this thread and have a couple more questions if ok.
I'm looking at the AP rates for a 1 BR suite for September and am wondering which is the best option for a bay view suite.  If I understand correctly, the Parlor suites have garden views.
Also, since we are YouFirst Gold is there an advantage to using Loews site for booking?
thank you!


----------



## Gary2T

sdmom said:


> Also, since we are YouFirst Gold is there an advantage to using Loews site for booking?
> thank you!



In my experience the Loews site will occasionally have different availability and/or _slightly_ different pricing than the Universal site.  It seemed to happen more often last year around the time Universal moved their booking system over to the current (new) style site.

YouFirst can book with either site.  However if you are looking for your free Gold room upgrade at time of booking, you have to call the Universal reservations number.  I've called the Loews number before, and was told that the Universal reservations are handled separately so they transferred me.  The free Gold upgrade will not get you a suite at normal room price.  The upgrade is typically a view upgrade, or an upgrade to a Deluxe room at PB.  I'm not sure what (if any) upgrade you get if you were booking a suite to begin with.


----------



## sdmom

Gary2T said:


> In my experience the Loews site will occasionally have different availability and/or _slightly_ different pricing than the Universal site.  It seemed to happen more often last year around the time Universal moved their booking system over to the current (new) style site.
> 
> YouFirst can book with either site.  However if you are looking for your free Gold room upgrade at time of booking, you have to call the Universal reservations number.  I've called the Loews number before, and was told that the Universal reservations are handled separately so they transferred me.  The free Gold upgrade will not get you a suite at normal room price.  The upgrade is typically a view upgrade, or an upgrade to a Deluxe room at PB.  I'm not sure what (if any) upgrade you get if you were booking a suite to begin with.



Thank you!
I will call Universal directly.


----------



## M0therfletcher

damo said:


> We got one extra key card per person.



Damo,
When you got the 2 bedroom Villa Suite when you took your mom they must have given you 4 keys for the entrances and another for the club?


----------



## damo

M0therfletcher said:


> Damo,
> When you got the 2 bedroom Villa Suite when you took your mom they must have given you 4 keys for the entrances and another for the club?



Yes, it was insane!!!  We had so many cards!!!

Is this the old Motherfletcher????


----------



## M0therfletcher

damo said:


> Yes, it was insane!!!  We had so many cards!!!
> 
> Is this the old Motherfletcher????


I don't like to admit to the "old" part.  I miss you guys!


----------



## damo

M0therfletcher said:


> I don't like to admit to the "old" part.  I miss you guys!



When there were only about 10 people that ever visited these boards!!!  We're popular now!


----------



## M0therfletcher

You and Mac have made the big time!


----------



## M0therfletcher

This thread is great, I read a ton of stuff and if its is already in this thread I'm sorry.  

Beach pool hours of operation.
Gym hours.  Not that I will lift a weight or walk a thread mill but I just want to take an early morning steam bath and sit in the spa for a minute.


----------



## smiths02

This has probably been covered already, but if we have 5 people will they require us to pay $25 a night for a cot or can we bring our own air mattress or just use the provided beds (our kids are small enough to sleep in a queen size bed together)?


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> This has probably been covered already, but if we have 5 people will they require us to pay $25 a night for a cot or can we bring our own air mattress or just use the provided beds (our kids are small enough to sleep in a queen size bed together)?



Yes, you can absolutely bring your own air mattress. 

Call Star Services on the phone and they will bring you any bedding you’ll need for it.......


----------



## damo

smiths02 said:


> This has probably been covered already, but if we have 5 people will they require us to pay $25 a night for a cot or can we bring our own air mattress or just use the provided beds (our kids are small enough to sleep in a queen size bed together)?



If you have more than 2 adults, you have to pay $35/night for each extra adult.  You only have to pay for a cot if you actually use a cot.  You can bring whatever extra bedding you like.


----------



## smiths02

damo said:


> If you have more than 2 adults, you have to pay $35/night for each extra adult.  You only have to pay for a cot if you actually use a cot.  You can bring whatever extra bedding you like.


That's for an actual adult though, right?  So DH, me, DS-12, DD-6, DS-6.  Is only 2 adults for room purposes (I know tickets are a different matter)?
No mandatory extra fees at PB aside from parking (we will have a car)?  Just trying to work out a rough budget, or rather see if we can do it on our budget


----------



## damo

smiths02 said:


> That's for an actual adult though, right?  So DH, me, DS-12, DD-6, DS-6.  Is only 2 adults for room purposes (I know tickets are a different matter)?
> No mandatory extra fees at PB aside from parking (we will have a car)?  Just trying to work out a rough budget, or rather see if we can do it on our budget



You are correct.  No mandatory fees other than parking for your family.


----------



## ktate82

We have stayed at Portofino twice before, but in a deluxe room both times. There is an APH rate for our dates for a bay view room. Where are those located? I would assume they are close to the water transportation? We are also youfirst blue members, does that change anything as far as upgrades?


----------



## Gary2T

ktate82 said:


> We have stayed at Portofino twice before, but in a deluxe room both times. There is an APH rate for our dates for a bay view room. Where are those located? I would assume they are close to the water transportation? We are also youfirst blue members, does that change anything as far as upgrades?



Bay view rooms can be on either side of the bay. If you want to be closer to the water transportation, put in a request for a room in the west wing.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I will be at universal in 27 days .... Anyway we have food allergies and we are staying on CL. I was wondering what is the best way to get a menu of the offerings ahead of time. I didn't know how often they change the menu line up. I know I can talk to someone when I check in but it can be hectic for them to rearrange special food on short notice. I want to give them as much notice as possible. Any suggestions on who I should contact and how? 
Thanks


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hi I will be at universal in 27 days .... Anyway we have food allergies and we are staying on CL. I was wondering what is the best way to get a menu of the offerings ahead of time. I didn't know how often they change the menu line up. I know I can talk to someone when I check in but it can be hectic for them to rearrange special food on short notice. I want to give them as much notice as possible. Any suggestions on who I should contact and how?
> Thanks



Call the hotel and ask to speak to someone in Club Concierge, or just have the details added to your reservation. Club Concierge staff get all the info that’s on it. 

I know RPR are just changing to their summer club level menu in the next week or so if the haven’t already, maybe PB will do the same.


----------



## Roxyfire

ktate82 said:


> We have stayed at Portofino twice before, but in a deluxe room both times. There is an APH rate for our dates for a bay view room. Where are those located? I would assume they are close to the water transportation? We are also youfirst blue members, does that change anything as far as upgrades?



Checked in Tuesday with a bay view 2 queen reservation. I asked if they had anything in the west wing and she did. The magic words are “I’m willing to wait” but this time I didn’t need to say them.


----------



## bobbie68

schumigirl said:


> Call the hotel and ask to speak to someone in Club Concierge, or just have the details added to your reservation. Club Concierge staff get all the info that’s on it.
> 
> I know RPR are just changing to their summer club level menu in the next week or so if the haven’t already, maybe PB will do the same.



Great thank  you


----------



## Ruth B

We are staying in a dulux Queen room in Aug. I keep hearing people requesting West Wing rooms. We are traveling with a 10 and 4 year old. Is it best to request this area? Am i right in thinking its near the main pool/ water transport? Thanks


----------



## Roxyfire

Ruth B said:


> We are staying in a dulux Queen room in Aug. I keep hearing people requesting West Wing rooms. We are traveling with a 10 and 4 year old. Is it best to request this area? Am i right in thinking its near the main pool/ water transport? Thanks



It is, but deluxe rooms are in the Villa wing. This is also a pretty nice location as it's between the lobby and west wing. Perhaps request closer to the boat dock side.


----------



## Ruth B

Roxyfire said:


> It is, but deluxe rooms are in the Villa wing. This is also a pretty nice location as it's between the lobby and west wing. Perhaps request closer to the boat dock side.


Thank you


----------



## stenmarks

This time next week I’ll be on my way to Portofino for my first Universal trip! We were initially spending our first two nights at cabana bay, but yesterday I found an APH discount room for all six nights that saved me $100. Thank you to all of you for the advice and information, I’m so excited!


----------



## bobbie68

stenmarks said:


> This time next week I’ll be on my way to Portofino for my first Universal trip! We were initially spending our first two nights at cabana bay, but yesterday I found an APH discount room for all six nights that saved me $100. Thank you to all of you for the advice and information, I’m so excited!



Awesome! Have a great trip!


----------



## schumigirl

stenmarks said:


> This time next week I’ll be on my way to Portofino for my first Universal trip! We were initially spending our first two nights at cabana bay, but yesterday I found an APH discount room for all six nights that saved me $100. Thank you to all of you for the advice and information, I’m so excited!



Glad to hear you`re staying all your nights at Portofino...…..I`m sure you will love it!!!

Have a wonderful trip and come back and tell us how you enjoyed it...…...


----------



## stenmarks

bobbie68 said:


> Awesome! Have a great trip!





schumigirl said:


> Glad to hear you`re staying all your nights at Portofino...…..I`m sure you will love it!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful trip and come back and tell us how you enjoyed it...…...



Thanks! It feels like a very “Disboards” vacation: Tony’s picking us up at the airport and we are upgrading our tix to APs for a room discount.


----------



## bobbie68

stenmarks said:


> Thanks! It feels like a very “Disboards” vacation: Tony’s picking us up at the airport and we are upgrading our tix to APs for a room discount.




You're welcome! I love Tony! I am going to miss him this year because we are driving down in a couple of weeks. I upgraded last summer to an AP and enjoy the benefits. When we go back in a few weeks it will be my first time back at PBH in 14 years. I usually stay at HRH or CBBR. I look forward to hearing your report.


----------



## bloomjes

I had a couple of questions about club.  Has anyone been recently that has the menu?  Or just the evening rotation?

If we’d bring refillable water bottles, can we fill up anywhere that has filtered water at Portofino?  I know there is bottled water to take in the lounge but if possible I’d rather just fill up.

Finally, are all the deluxe rooms in the Villa wing?  Should we request any specific location?  Easy access to pools and the boat launch is good.  Yet closer to the lounge.  Does that even exist?


----------



## Polyonmymind

Here now on a quick trip before our AP expire.  Booked an AP rate for a Garden View 2 Queens.  We arrived yesterday at 12:30 in the afternoon.. not only was our room ready, we were upgraded to a Deluxe 2 Queens Garden view.  Our garden view is now a view of the Villa pool.   Yay!!   Every staff member we have encountered has been wonderful..from the front desk, bell hops, to the cleaning lady who could tell I was lost and led me to my room.  No issues with boats, except for a thunderstorm yesterday afternoon when all resort boats were shut down. As Captain Obvious would say... this place is gorgeous!!


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> Here now on a quick trip before our AP expire.  Booked an AP rate for a Garden View 2 Queens.  We arrived yesterday at 12:30 in the afternoon.. not only was our room ready, we were upgraded to a Deluxe 2 Queens Garden view.  Our garden view is now a view of the Villa pool.   Yay!!   Every staff member we have encountered has been wonderful..from the front desk, bell hops, to the cleaning lady who could tell I was lost and led me to my room.  No issues with boats, except for a thunderstorm yesterday afternoon when all resort boats were shut down. As Captain Obvious would say... this place is gorgeous!!



So happy to hear this!!!

PBH is beautiful, and sounds like you are having the best time!


----------



## gmadvm

We usually stay at RPH and I love the pool there.    Hubby has a conference the end of September and his work is paying for PBH.  I would feel bad going to the parks alone while he is stuck doing conference things so will probably spend a lot of day time at the pools.  I see pics of the beach pool have noodles and floatie tubes.   Do they have them at the quiet pools?  Can I bring one over if they don't have any?  My favorite thing at RPH pool is to float around in a tube reading a book and watching the ducks.   We've walked around PBH before and it does look beautiful. The theming is very true to Italy although Italy is not as spotless!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I wanted to give a quick review of our recent stay at PBH.  We stayed 2 nights- 6/7 -6/9 (Thurs/Fri).  I had an AP discount room, standard 2 queen (I believe) for $259 and $284/night.  There were 4 of us (DH, myself, and DD5 and DS7), but apparently I forgot to put the 2 kiddos on the reservation, so when we went to check in they had upgraded us to a Bay view King room.  When they saw there was 4, they were going to switch us back, but we asked to keep the king room and they let us.  This was awesome!  The bay view came in handy when we were looking to see if the water taxi was running or not because of afternoon storms.  The room was very nice, spacious, light, and we all really enjoyed it!  Unfortunately we didn't ever make it to the pool (hopefully next time!) as the kids played hours in the Curious George area so we figured that was enough water for them.  We got takeout food from Sal's twice, both times were good but pricey, but that's to be expected I suppose.  The front-desk people and bell services were all very friendly and helpful.  We really enjoyed the short water taxi's to/from the parks, and the short security line to get on the boat was great!  

Really I can only think of 2 minor negatives - the first was one afternoon coming back from the parks we had to take the bus to the hotel because the boats weren't running due to lightning.  The wait for the bus seemed to take forever, and the area was very crowded and seemed disorganized - there wasn't a sign indicating if we were in the correct line or not, and the bus wasn't marked either.  I'd say if you can try to wait out the lightning and just ride the boat.  The second was on our last night/day in the room, I noticed some tiny ants (I think) on the bathroom counter.  They were so small they were hard to see, and at first I thought it was just one or two that somehow maybe got in with the clean towels or something, however I probably killed 25 or so of them.  I didn't call the front desk because I didn't really want to move rooms since we liked our room so much, and we had a short stay.  If we were there longer I might have called to see if they could spray or something.  

Overall we really, really enjoyed our stay and would definitely like to stay at PBH again!  Hopefully next time we'll make it to the pool, and would probably pay extra to get the Bay view room again.  A few other notes - They never did ask us to show our AP's, which we did upgrade to on our last day (for only $21 for 4 of us!).  Also, on our last day bell services was able to hold our cold food in refrigerated storage for us while we toured the parks.  Any questions please let me know!


----------



## elovell

Does anyone know if the Bay King rooms have a pull-out sleeper sofa? I will be attending a conference & the room choices are Bay King or Queen Deluxe. Would you pick one room over the other? Deluxe looks like more room, but Bay looks closer to the boat dock. Is one nicer than the other? It will be me, DH, & 15 yo DS.


----------



## macraven

_I went back to look at the pictures of the rooms.
It shows both king and 2 queen rooms.

With you having 3 in the room, probably best to choose the 2 Queen beds so no need to rent a rollaway bed for your teen.
The deluxe room will have more sq footage than the standard rooms.

The king deluxe does not have a sofa bed.

From UO website info regarding the bay 2 queen deluxe rooms:_

*Portofino Bay Hotel – deluxe rooms*
These elegantly-appointed accommodations offer an even larger living space at 490 square feet, plus a stylish and roomy bathroom featuring a separate tub and shower. In addition to the extra comfort, you’ll enjoy a view of the serene Villa Pool and surrounding gardens, or the dramatic Roman aqueduct-styled Beach Pool.


490 square feet
Features crown molding and a stylish bathroom with a separate tub and shower. There is an elegant opening with shutters between the bathroom and bedroom area
Inventory of 171 rooms: 28 king, 143 double queen
No sofa beds in king rooms; limited sofa beds in double queen rooms (request only)
Connecting rooms can be king to double queen or double queen to double queen
This is a great option for a family of five people who want more space and want the opportunity to request a room with a sofa bed


----------



## elovell

Thank you very much McCraven. Would you recommend I make a certain location request for the deluxe?


----------



## macraven

_Some like to be closer to the boat dock while others want to be near the pool.


All the room types are good but you might have a preference for views_


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Just wanted to say our Bay view king had a pull out sofa, in case that helps anyone


----------



## damo

magickingdomprincess said:


> Just wanted to say our Bay view king had a pull out sofa, in case that helps anyone



Unfortunately, there are only a few that do, so booking that category will not guarantee it.


----------



## glocon

Do the restaurants at PBH take Universal gift cards for payment?
Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_I have used gc at rpr eateries so assume you could use them at PBH 

On the safe side, call the hotel direct in case anything has changed in the past 8 months_


----------



## glocon

I called to cancel my old reservation when I made the new discounted aph one and asked. They said all hotel restaurants accept the Universal gift cards, just in case anyone else was wondering.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I just checked out yesterday and will do a trip report next week. I did want to leave a copy of the newest evening offerings to the club lounge. The food was really good. We were impressed with the lounge and the resort.


----------



## 2mickeys1minnie

I have booked the 2 queen deluxe for 1 night and club 2 queen another  (split stay for 4 days EP). How do I request a room with a pullout sofa? Is calling a few days before we arrive ok?


----------



## damo

2mickeys1minnie said:


> I have booked the 2 queen deluxe for 1 night and club 2 queen another  (split stay for 4 days EP). How do I request a room with a pullout sofa? Is calling a few days before we arrive ok?



I don't think any of the 2 queen rooms have a pullout sofa.  I think it is limited kings have the pullout sofa.  You should probably call to ask.  There really isn't enough room in the 2 queen room to also have a pullout sofa.

Here is a picture of the deluxe king which looks like it has the pullout chair.
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3684/9133901049_43f930ab3b.jpg


----------



## 2mickeys1minnie

damo said:


> I don't think any of the 2 queen rooms have a pullout sofa.  I think it is limited kings have the pullout sofa.  You should probably call to ask.  There really isn't enough room in the 2 queen room to also have a pullout sofa.
> 
> Here is a picture of the deluxe king which looks like it has the pullout chair.
> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3684/9133901049_43f930ab3b.jpg


Thank you! I thought it did but maybe that was HRH. Air Mattress it is lol!


----------



## Sadie22

macraven said:


> _I went back to look at the pictures of the rooms.
> It shows both king and 2 queen rooms.
> 
> With you having 3 in the room, probably best to choose the 2 Queen beds so no need to rent a rollaway bed for your teen.
> The deluxe room will have more sq footage than the standard rooms.
> 
> The king deluxe does not have a sofa bed.
> 
> From UO website info regarding the bay 2 queen deluxe rooms:_
> 
> *Portofino Bay Hotel – deluxe rooms*
> These elegantly-appointed accommodations offer an even larger living space at 490 square feet, plus a stylish and roomy bathroom featuring a separate tub and shower. In addition to the extra comfort, you’ll enjoy a view of the serene Villa Pool and surrounding gardens, or the dramatic Roman aqueduct-styled Beach Pool.
> 
> 
> 490 square feet
> Features crown molding and a stylish bathroom with a separate tub and shower. There is an elegant opening with shutters between the bathroom and bedroom area
> Inventory of 171 rooms: 28 king, 143 double queen
> No sofa beds in king rooms; limited sofa beds in double queen rooms (request only)
> Connecting rooms can be king to double queen or double queen to double queen
> This is a great option for a family of five people who want more space and want the opportunity to request a room with a sofa bed


----------



## 2mickeys1minnie

I knew I read that somewhere! Thank you!!


----------



## damo

2mickeys1minnie said:


> Thank you! I thought it did but maybe that was HRH. Air Mattress it is lol!





2mickeys1minnie said:


> I knew I read that somewhere! Thank you!!



And then right below mac's post we have someone saying they had a pullout in their king room, contradicting the written information from the UO website.  I think that the information copied to that post about no pullouts in kings and limited in queens is not accurate.  That's why I recommended contacting the hotel.  If you look at all the photos (and from personal experience staying there), there really isn't enough room for a pullout in the double queen room.

I think the info from here is more accurate ... http://stayinguniversal.com/resorts/portofino-bay-resort/room-descriptions/


----------



## macraven

_Noticed the copyright date on that damo was 2015-17

No idea if it is current

I can’t keep up when each hotel does their remodeling 
Lol_


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _Noticed the copyright date on that damo was 2015-17
> 
> No idea if it is current
> 
> I can’t keep up when each hotel does their remodeling
> Lol_



Portofino hasn't been updated since then and since we've already seen contradictions to the info posted from the UO website, I'm tending to believe they were a little confuzzled.  It just doesn't make sense that there would be a pullout in the 2 queen room and none in the king rooms....but...who knows.

The stayinguniversal.com website belongs to one of the posters on the Disboards here, @Smuggs .  Maybe they will chime in.  I'll do a bit more digging.


----------



## macraven

_I’ve been searching also and trying to make sure the stickers are up to date

If you find more than I have, give me a heads up 

I have a friend that just left PBH and will check with her if she knows anything 

She stays there quite a few times each year_


----------



## 2mickeys1minnie

Does anyone here have a tree nut allergy? I booked club level at PBH for one night. My son has a tree nut allergy. I'm hoping they have something he can eat. I'm debating on switching to RPR.


----------



## schumigirl

2mickeys1minnie said:


> Does anyone here have a tree nut allergy? I booked club level at PBH for one night. My son has a tree nut allergy. I'm hoping they have something he can eat. I'm debating on switching to RPR.



You should contact the hotel Club Lounge concierge directly and they’ll let you know what they can do for your son.

They are incredibly helpful.


----------



## robl45

I just called the hotel to find out about pool activities when we go and they said they have no way to blow up pool floats because they don't sell them like cabana bay does.  Is that true as I just saw pictures of a stand selling floats at both Hard Rock and Portofino bay.


----------



## macraven

robl45 said:


> I just called the hotel to find out about pool activities when we go and they said they have no way to blow up pool floats because they don't sell them like cabana bay does.  Is that true as I just saw pictures of a stand selling floats at both Hard Rock and Portofino bay.



_Did you talk to concierge or the front desk?

Try calling the cabana rental number as my guess they would be up to date on all info and be aware if staff has the  air tank to blow up the water floats _


----------



## robl45

macraven said:


> _Did you talk to concierge or the front desk?
> 
> Try calling the cabana rental number as my guess they would be up to date on all info and be aware if staff has the  air tank to blow up the water floats _



I talked to Concierge and they gave me the impression that they don't sell floats.


----------



## macraven

_Instead of closing this thread, which would be a shame since it is a sticky, will be removing RunnerGirl333 post.

Ways to circumvent hotel policies are not allowed.

RunnerGirl333, please read the Disboard rules._


----------



## RunnerGirl333

macraven said:


> _Instead of closing this thread, which would be a shame since it is a sticky, will be removing RunnerGirl333 post.
> 
> Ways to circumvent hotel policies are not allowed.
> 
> RunnerGirl333, please read the Disboard rules._



I understand...my apologies.  I have looked into another club level room for our stay.  So my next question is how crowded does the lounge get during breakfast and dinner hours?  I don't want to feel rushed while eating if people are waiting and/or standing around.  It seems easier to have the Club Level access and not worry about where to eat.  Do you feel like club level is worth the extra cost (especially for 2 rooms)?
Thank you!


----------



## macraven

_This is the sticky for PBH.
If you look about 13 posts up, you will read a menu that another poster, Bobbie68 has listed.
Top of this page is where you will see the menu for the time period Bobbie68 was there this month.
Menus change regularly.

Suggest you read the sticky from page 1 where you will find the general information you are seeking.
You can check the club hours and set up.

When you book club, you should receive an email a week out from your arrival.
It will give you basic info that you are seeking.
And, it will include a phone number and email where you can contact Club lounge prior to your arrival.
This will help you with getting direct answers from the TM that work the club lounge.

For me, club is only worth it if I have a long stay.
I spend a lot of time in the parks, city walk and meeting up with friends so only use the club lounge at my convenience.

I hit it for breakfast most mornings and I don't return to the lounge for the appetizers and offerings in the evening, but maybe once or twice.
I grab a few water bottles and soda at that time to take with me to the park.

You will have turn down service in the hotel.
Water bottles are usually left in the room sometime in the evenings when staff do your room.
You can set the time period that you wish to have turn down service once at the hotel.


If I only had a short stay of 3 days, I would skip it as it would take away from my park time and city walk.

If it is worth it, depends on the family


Read some of the trip reports in the 4th forum in this section.
Find the threads of those that stayed at PBH and see how they handled club offerings 
That might give you a heads up if it will fit your families needs.

Hope this helps you!_


----------



## Lewdannie

Hi,

thinking of ordering an air mattress from Amazon and having it delivered to the hotel for our arrival. Does the hotel charge fees to receive deliveries such as these?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## macraven

_I have never read anyone state they were charged a holding fee at the hotel.

Last time I had anything sent to me at another hotel/rpr, it was held at the business office for me to pick up and there was no charge.
I had documents sent to me as our house sold while I was on vacation and had the forms sent over night to me _


----------



## glocon

macraven said:


> _I have never read anyone state they were charged a holding fee at the hotel.
> 
> Last time I had anything sent to me at another hotel/rpr, it was held at the business office for me to pick up and there was no charge.
> I had documents sent to me as our house sold while I was on vacation and had the forms sent over night to me _



Lol that happened to us at HRH and they made it very easy for us. Maybe the trick is to go on vacation to UO and your house will sell


----------



## lorimay

Has this happened to anyone else on PBR?

Went on line this morning looking for a weekend visit early Dec. for 2 nights.
To my surprise a room pops up for $217(Florida resident rate) a night, it says Parlor room.
I was shocked a room with a living area for $217 a night.
I book it faster than you can imagine. Tell my kids so they can grab their rooms too.
After I book, I read it again and looked at the picture, ok I see a bedroom there.
I call to ask for our rooms to be near each other and ask to be sure, "There's a bedroom in these rooms correct?"
She is baffled, puts me on hold, 5 minutes later she comes back and says, I don't  know why that option popped up online, its just a parlor, no beds.
She tells me she called the IT dept. to get it removed.
I knew it was too good to be true, glad I called. I'm not sure what would have happened once we arrived and had no beds, especially if the hotel was booked.
We still got a great rate for King/2 queen standard rooms.


----------



## damo

lorimay said:


> Has this happened to anyone else on PBR?
> 
> Went on line this morning looking for a weekend visit early Dec. for 2 nights.
> To my surprise a room pops up for $217(Florida resident rate) a night, it says Parlor room.
> I was shocked a room with a living area for $217 a night.
> I book it faster than you can imagine. Tell my kids so they can grab their rooms too.
> After I book, I read it again and looked at the picture, ok I see a bedroom there.
> I call to ask for our rooms to be near each other and ask to be sure, "There's a bedroom in these rooms correct?"
> She is baffled, puts me on hold, 5 minutes later she comes back and says, I don't  know why that option popped up online, its just a parlor, no beds.
> She tells me she called the IT dept. to get it removed.
> I knew it was too good to be true, glad I called. I'm not sure what would have happened once we arrived and had no beds, especially if the hotel was booked.
> We still got a great rate for King/2 queen standard rooms.



The parlors have a pullout couch.  Not fun to sleep on but it is there.


----------



## lorimay

damo said:


> The parlors have a pullout couch.  Not fun to sleep on but it is there.



Oh really, she said it was just s plain sofa.
We would have been miserable on that.


----------



## MDH

I noticed this exact thing yesterday.  It was only happening at Portofino, but all parlours and hospitality areas were being offered by themselves.  I figured it has to be an error, assists it was


----------



## huff44

We are staying club level November 17-21. There are 2 adults and 2 kids, both 12. Do any of the deluxe two queen rooms have a sleeper sofa in them?


----------



## Robo56

I have stayed in a Deluxe 2 Queen many times. Have never seen one with sleeper sofa.


----------



## huff44

Thanks for the response. Thought I read somewhere that some did. Thanks again.


----------



## MomtothreeEs

Does anyone know when the hotel is given our booking info? I booked our trip through Southwest Vacations many months ago. I just called the booking number for Portofino Bay to try to add a rollaway bed and see if I could upgrade to club level. The woman told me to call Southwest Vacations to add a rollaway, and that I had to wait until check in to ask about adding the club level to our room. We are in a Despicable Me room, so the only way to get "club level" is to add it on after booking. I've read that club level can sell out so I was really hoping to add it now. As far as adding a rollaway, that's something I noted in my "requests" section when I booked on Southwest Vacations, but it clearly says these requests cannot be guaranteed. We plan to arrive at the hotel around 9:30pm (which is late for my kiddos but it's a flight after school) so I'd really like to have a rollaway set up beforehand. 

Should I call back closer to our trip? (We arrive in 3 weeks.) Should I just try again and hope a different person gives me a different answer? The lady I spoke with was perfectly friendly and all, but I was surprised that she couldn't help me with either of my concerns.


----------



## disney04

MomtothreeEs said:


> Does anyone know when the hotel is given our booking info? I booked our trip through Southwest Vacations many months ago. I just called the booking number for Portofino Bay to try to add a rollaway bed and see if I could upgrade to club level. The woman told me to call Southwest Vacations to add a rollaway, and that I had to wait until check in to ask about adding the club level to our room. We are in a Despicable Me room, so the only way to get "club level" is to add it on after booking. I've read that club level can sell out so I was really hoping to add it now. As far as adding a rollaway, that's something I noted in my "requests" section when I booked on Southwest Vacations, but it clearly says these requests cannot be guaranteed. We plan to arrive at the hotel around 9:30pm (which is late for my kiddos but it's a flight after school) so I'd really like to have a rollaway set up beforehand.
> 
> Should I call back closer to our trip? (We arrive in 3 weeks.) Should I just try again and hope a different person gives me a different answer? The lady I spoke with was perfectly friendly and all, but I was surprised that she couldn't help me with either of my concerns.



I don't have exact knowledge of when they receive your information but I can tell you from my experience.  We had booked 2 rooms at Portofino through Orbitz and I too called the hotel a couple of weeks before arrival to request that the rooms be connecting or close together.  I was told at that time that they CANNOT touch 3rd party reservations.  Any requests had to be made in person upon arrival.  So your experience mimics mine and it seems their policy has not changed.  It really is frustrating.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

MomtothreeEs said:


> Does anyone know when the hotel is given our booking info? I booked our trip through Southwest Vacations many months ago. I just called the booking number for Portofino Bay to try to add a rollaway bed and see if I could upgrade to club level. The woman told me to call Southwest Vacations to add a rollaway, and that I had to wait until check in to ask about adding the club level to our room. We are in a Despicable Me room, so the only way to get "club level" is to add it on after booking. I've read that club level can sell out so I was really hoping to add it now. As far as adding a rollaway, that's something I noted in my "requests" section when I booked on Southwest Vacations, but it clearly says these requests cannot be guaranteed. We plan to arrive at the hotel around 9:30pm (which is late for my kiddos but it's a flight after school) so I'd really like to have a rollaway set up beforehand.
> 
> Should I call back closer to our trip? (We arrive in 3 weeks.) Should I just try again and hope a different person gives me a different answer? The lady I spoke with was perfectly friendly and all, but I was surprised that she couldn't help me with either of my concerns.



You should be able to request both upon check in, roll away should be no big deal and I have heard of CL being unavailable to add on upon check in but have never experienced being denied adding it!!!


Did you speak directly with front desk and give them a confirmation #


Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## MomtothreeEs

disney04 said:


> I don't have exact knowledge of when they receive your information but I can tell you from my experience.  We had booked 2 rooms at Portofino through Orbitz and I too called the hotel a couple of weeks before arrival to request that the rooms be connecting or close together.  I was told at that time that they CANNOT touch 3rd party reservations.  Any requests had to be made in person upon arrival.  So your experience mimics mine and it seems their policy has not changed.  It really is frustrating.


 
Thank you for sharing your experience. That makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## Sadie22

We were only there for three days.  We had a club level room booked and the only special request made at booking was for the room to be ready when we arrived in early afternoon.  Called a couple days ahead to confirm arrival and that we really needed the room available after long trip there, we were seniors, I have health issues, etc.  No room was available for us upon arrival.  We went to the parks and got a text just before normal check-in time that our room was ready.  Is that normal for Universal premier hotels?  We have stayed at Disney several times and always a room was available upon arrival, even if 10:00 in the morning.


----------



## macraven

_Yes this is normal

Check out time is 11 and a noon check out can be made if the hotel is not sold out the night prior

Check in time is 4

If a room was not used the night prior, them there is a good possibility to have the room early

I have requested early check in for the last years

Most of the time not assigned to the room until 3-3:30_


----------



## Sadie22

Thank you.  If we do it again we will be prepared for that.

The rest of the visit was good.  They did not charge for the rollaway bed we requested.  It was in the room when we returned from the parks, although they put it in front of and right up against the dresser/refrigerator and we had to rearrange the furniture for ourselves so that the rollaway could be in front of the window and not blocking anything.


----------



## Jennygt

planning our first trip to universal this June, my daughter is dying to go to Harry Potter. We are planning the minion room and my parents will just get a regular room. Any suggestions for locations to request? Thanks


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Jennygt said:


> planning our first trip to universal this June, my daughter is dying to go to Harry Potter. We are planning the minion room and my parents will just get a regular room. Any suggestions for locations to request? Thanks



We prefer the west wing if available, Villa wing 2nd but I can’t recall staying in minion suite over there in villa side


----------



## huff44

We are staying club level on our middle of November trip. We are wanting to be close to the club. Any recommendations on rooms or area to request?
Thanks


----------



## bobbie68

huff44 said:


> We are staying club level on our middle of November trip. We are wanting to be close to the club. Any recommendations on rooms or area to request?
> Thanks



Hi we just stayed there and did club level. I requested the main floor that  the club is on. It over looks the villa pool. The club was right around the corner from our room . I loved the location. We love PBH and the club level.


----------



## Pete W.

We're checking-in to PBH club room on December 28th and would also like to request a room near the club.  How do I make the request and when should I do it?  Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Pete W. said:


> We're checking-in to PBH club room on December 28th and would also like to request a room near the club.  How do I make the request and when should I do it?  Thanks!



Send the hotel an email or better yet, give them a call........do it as soon as you book. 

Rooms are assigned roughly 5 days out so you could call back just before that time frame to check your reservation.


----------



## Jennygt

are there any minion rooms with bunk beds?


----------



## Jennygt

is there anywhere that list what minion suites have balconies and or bunk beds? thanks!


----------



## macraven

_I am not aware of any of the deluxe hotels having bunk beds.

Have you read through the Loews site for Orlando hotels?_


----------



## Jennygt

Yes the despicable me suites have some bunk beds, I called today to confirm. That’s what my daughter wants since it’s just like the movie.


----------



## macraven

_Glad you got the answer about bunk beds.
Now you can book that suite and your daughter will be thrilled with it!


The few rooms that have balconies aren't very large.
Rather small._


----------



## ariel53098

So we have the military tickets we purchased on base and are staying at PBH (booked via universal site). The base told me we take our paper to a ticket counter at the entrance to the park to activate it. 
Can I do that at PBH since they have a will call desk?


----------



## elovell

How much bigger is the bedroom portion (excluding bathroom) of the 2 Q deluxe compared to the bay view? Will a rollaway fit in both?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

elovell said:


> How much bigger is the bedroom portion (excluding bathroom) of the 2 Q deluxe compared to the bay view? Will a rollaway fit in both?



Standard rooms are 450 square feet a deluxe is 490 square feet, last I knew both were available with a bay view.


----------



## damo

elovell said:


> How much bigger is the bedroom portion (excluding bathroom) of the 2 Q deluxe compared to the bay view? Will a rollaway fit in both?



Very small difference.  I really don't notice it.  A rollaway will fit in both.


----------



## patster734

Are the Club level rooms Deluxe rooms?  When I was booking, the description said 490 square feet, which is the same dimensions of the Deluxe rooms according to their description.


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> Are the Club level rooms Deluxe rooms?  When I was booking, the description said 490 square feet, which is the same dimensions of the Deluxe rooms according to their description.



Yes they are.

Upgrade to one of the Club Level rooms and enjoy access to the Portofino's Club Lounge which includes additional amenities and privileges such as complimentary continental breakfast, evening beer and wine, and complimentary admission to the fitness center at Mandara Spa. Our 490 square foot *Deluxe Room* rooms offer of living space with two queen beds that can accommodate four guests, plus a stylish and roomy bathroom featuring a separate tub and shower.


----------



## patster734

damo said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> Upgrade to one of the Club Level rooms and enjoy access to the Portofino's Club Lounge which includes additional amenities and privileges such as complimentary continental breakfast, evening beer and wine, and complimentary admission to the fitness center at Mandara Spa. Our 490 square foot *Deluxe Room* rooms offer of living space with two queen beds that can accommodate four guests, plus a stylish and roomy bathroom featuring a separate tub and shower.



Thanks, Damo!

We plan to have 4 adults in the room, so having a big room will be good.


----------



## MJW01

We have booked Portofino Bay for the first time-seven nights club level for end of August 2019 having previously stayed at RPR Club level (which has always been great).
Are the Club level deluxe rooms situated throughout the hotel? Ideally, we would like to be situated close to the Club lounge but were wondering whether anyone has recommendations as to best location (bay view, garden view, pool view) and if you are able to request this and also do any deluxe rooms have decent sized balconies? I've also seen that some rooms on ground floor have seating areas but have little privacy from people walking past.
Finally, as our booking has been made via a third party, is it too early to contact the hotel with this request?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

MJW01 said:


> We have booked Portofino Bay for the first time-seven nights club level for end of August 2019 having previously stayed at RPR Club level (which has always been great).
> Are the Club level deluxe rooms situated throughout the hotel? Ideally, we would like to be situated close to the Club lounge but were wondering whether anyone has recommendations as to best location (bay view, garden view, pool view) and if you are able to request this and also do any deluxe rooms have decent sized balconies? I've also seen that some rooms on ground floor have seating areas but have little privacy from people walking past.
> Finally, as our booking has been made via a third party, is it too early to contact the hotel with this request?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Many thanks




Yes at PB most any room can be made to be a Club room, although most of the time it seems the villa wing is the most popular area for CL rooms, as far as being really close to the lounge there are a limited number of rooms near the lounge. I personally would prefer the Villa or West wings if nothing available closer. Calling the hotel with questions or requests is always ok, I have heard some folks that have booked through 3rd party being told requests must be made through them. I’m not positive, I have never booked through 3rd party.

Hope this helps!!!


  to


----------



## schumigirl

Sign now on front desk for customer information.

Although this sign shows RPR, it is on other hotel desks.


----------



## ariel53098

schumigirl said:


> Sign now on front desk for customer information.
> 
> Although this sign shows RPR, it is on other hotel desks.


I wonder if something happened at one of their properties somewhere to prompt this.


----------



## Sue M

MJW01 said:


> We have booked Portofino Bay for the first time-seven nights club level for end of August 2019 having previously stayed at RPR Club level (which has always been great).
> Are the Club level deluxe rooms situated throughout the hotel? Ideally, we would like to be situated close to the Club lounge but were wondering whether anyone has recommendations as to best location (bay view, garden view, pool view) and if you are able to request this and also do any deluxe rooms have decent sized balconies? I've also seen that some rooms on ground floor have seating areas but have little privacy from people walking past.
> Finally, as our booking has been made via a third party, is it too early to contact the hotel with this request?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Many thanks


We had a deluxe queen room in the West Wing that had a huge stone balcony. It was shared with the room next door but we were the only ones that seemed to use it. It was a Bay View and the building was right by the boat dock. 
You can ask your TA to put in the request for you.


----------



## elovell

ariel53098 said:


> So we have the military tickets we purchased on base and are staying at PBH (booked via universal site). The base told me we take our paper to a ticket counter at the entrance to the park to activate it.
> Can I do that at PBH since they have a will call desk?


Wondering if you ever found an answer to this? We will be using military tickets in December.


----------



## ariel53098

elovell said:


> Wondering if you ever found an answer to this? We will be using military tickets in December.


Not yet.


----------



## Emmas_mom

I tried to search for this type of information but didn't find anything.  We are staying in Club Level 11/29  - 12/4, it will be three of us, my husband, my daughter 15, and me.  My daughter uses a wheelchair full time.  We will be bringing her manual wheel chair (she usually uses a power wheelchair).  I m curious on location of the rooms.  Is there a place that's better than another location?  Ideally we would like to be on a lower floor in case there is an emergency; we would like to be close to either the entrance of the hotel or close to the boat launch for ease.  Her manual wheelchair is more like a stroller and we will be using her because she isn't able to move it herself.  

Any insight would be great or if someone could point me to a disability thread, that would be great too.

Amy


----------



## bobbie68

Emmas_mom said:


> I tried to search for this type of information but didn't find anything.  We are staying in Club Level 11/29  - 12/4, it will be three of us, my husband, my daughter 15, and me.  My daughter uses a wheelchair full time.  We will be bringing her manual wheel chair (she usually uses a power wheelchair).  I m curious on location of the rooms.  Is there a place that's better than another location?  Ideally we would like to be on a lower floor in case there is an emergency; we would like to be close to either the entrance of the hotel or close to the boat launch for ease.  Her manual wheelchair is more like a stroller and we will be using her because she isn't able to move it herself.
> 
> Any insight would be great or if someone could point me to a disability thread, that would be great too.
> 
> Amy



Hi You want to ask for the villa wing by the club lounge on the main floor. The check in desk and the lounge are on level 3 but it is the main level when  you come in from the front. You would have no problems with the wheel chair being here. We stayed in one of those rooms in June and loved it. We were right around the corner from the lounge. Just make sure you explain to them why this location would work. I did this and they honored my request with the room. We had a view of the villa pool. These rooms are deluxe and have lots of room. Enjoy your visit!! We love it here and will go back there again! The club lounge is amazing!


----------



## Tinknalli

Currently at Portofino in club level.  For those who want to know the current evening offerings I thought I would share.  It is a 6 night rotation with crudite,assorted cheeses, crackers and crostini and assorted salads offered every night.  Day 1 (last night 12/8) was Jerk chicken, coconut rice and sweet plantains, Day 2 is beef enchiladas, rice and beans and grilled corn.  Day 3 is herb baked or fried fish, couscous and cauliflower.  Day 4 is is Asian beef and broccoli, lo mein noodles and stir fry vegetables.  Day 5 is roasted pork loin with carbonara sauce, potatoes and grilled vegetables.  Day 6 is BBQ chicken, Mac n cheese and broccoli.  After day six it starts over again at day one.  Breakfast yesterday was scrambled eggs, hash brown patties, bacon and baked beans, fruit, pastries, cereal and bagels.  Did not have breakfast this morning as we had breakfast with the Grinch.  Pre packaged afternoon snacks are Smart Food popcorn, Doritos, Goldfish crackers, vegetable chips, oat and honey crunchy granola bars, chocolate chip chewy granola bars, pretzels and milano cookies.  Any questions about club offerings I can try to answer.  We are here until late Wednesday.


----------



## Pumbaa_

I really like those offerings think.  I like the protein at breakfast and the night offerings sound perfect for a light dinner. We tend to do ts for our main meal midday.  I know where we are staying next visit!


----------



## bobbie68

Tinknalli said:


> Currently at Portofino in club level.  For those who want to know the current evening offerings I thought I would share.  It is a 6 night rotation with crudite,assorted cheeses, crackers and crostini and assorted salads offered every night.  Day 1 (last night 12/8) was Jerk chicken, coconut rice and sweet plantains, Day 2 is beef enchiladas, rice and beans and grilled corn.  Day 3 is herb baked or fried fish, couscous and cauliflower.  Day 4 is is Asian beef and broccoli, lo mein noodles and stir fry vegetables.  Day 5 is roasted pork loin with carbonara sauce, potatoes and grilled vegetables.  Day 6 is BBQ chicken, Mac n cheese and broccoli.  After day six it starts over again at day one.  Breakfast yesterday was scrambled eggs, hash brown patties, bacon and baked beans, fruit, pastries, cereal and bagels.  Did not have breakfast this morning as we had breakfast with the Grinch.  Pre packaged afternoon snacks are Smart Food popcorn, Doritos, Goldfish crackers, vegetable chips, oat and honey crunchy granola bars, chocolate chip chewy granola bars, pretzels and milano cookies.  Any questions about club offerings I can try to answer.  We are here until late Wednesday.




Hi glad you are enjoying it! I had the same menu when I was there in June and loved it!


----------



## Tinknalli

bobbie68 said:


> Hi glad you are enjoying it! I had the same menu when I was there in June and loved it!


We stayed in April and the menu was slightly different then.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Tinknalli said:


> Currently at Portofino in club level.  For those who want to know the current evening offerings I thought I would share.  It is a 6 night rotation with crudite,assorted cheeses, crackers and crostini and assorted salads offered every night.  Day 1 (last night 12/8) was Jerk chicken, coconut rice and sweet plantains, Day 2 is beef enchiladas, rice and beans and grilled corn.  Day 3 is herb baked or fried fish, couscous and cauliflower.  Day 4 is is Asian beef and broccoli, lo mein noodles and stir fry vegetables.  Day 5 is roasted pork loin with carbonara sauce, potatoes and grilled vegetables.  Day 6 is BBQ chicken, Mac n cheese and broccoli.  After day six it starts over again at day one.  Breakfast yesterday was scrambled eggs, hash brown patties, bacon and baked beans, fruit, pastries, cereal and bagels.  Did not have breakfast this morning as we had breakfast with the Grinch.  Pre packaged afternoon snacks are Smart Food popcorn, Doritos, Goldfish crackers, vegetable chips, oat and honey crunchy granola bars, chocolate chip chewy granola bars, pretzels and milano cookies.  Any questions about club offerings I can try to answer.  We are here until late Wednesday.



We really enjoy something as simple as scrambled eggs being part of breakfast, I wish other Club Levels would include this option.


----------



## larissawbb

Does anyone know if the Starbucks at Portofino accepts Starbucks gift cards? I know the one at CBBR does.


----------



## Roxyfire

larissawbb said:


> Does anyone know if the Starbucks at Portofino accepts Starbucks gift cards? I know the one at CBBR does.



Yes, I only ever use starbucks gift cards because of rewards. FYI it's a licensed store, which take gift cards but do not always redeem stars or free items.


----------



## larissawbb

Roxyfire said:


> Yes, I only ever use starbucks gift cards because of rewards. FYI it's a licensed store, which take gift cards but do not always redeem stars or free items.


Thanks! I have a ton of gift cards that I could put to good use. We are being walked from RPR to Portofino this upcoming trip due to a booking glitch. Is there a good location to request for two bay view rooms?


----------



## Roxyfire

larissawbb said:


> Thanks! I have a ton of gift cards that I could put to good use. We are being walked from RPR to Portofino this upcoming trip due to a booking glitch. Is there a good location to request for two bay view rooms?



I prefer to request the west wing because it's close to the main pool and the boat dock.


----------



## Sue M

Roxyfire said:


> I prefer to request the west wing because it's close to the main pool and the boat dock.


We stayed in the west wing, perfect location close to boat and path, and pool. Nice views too. We were lucky enough to get the top floor with the stone balcony.


----------



## Roxyfire

Sue M said:


> We stayed in the west wing, perfect location close to boat and path, and pool. Nice views too. We were lucky enough to get the top floor with the stone balcony.



Amazing! Did you specifically request a balcony or was it a surprise? I've heard they charge extra for them but I've never cared to get one because we wouldn't really get a chance to enjoy it.


----------



## Sue M

Roxyfire said:


> Amazing! Did you specifically request a balcony or was it a surprise? I've heard they charge extra for them but I've never cared to get one because we wouldn't really get a chance to enjoy it.


When I checked in I asked if a balcony was available. I love beginning my day sitting on the balcony with my coffee. And in evening with a glass of wine!


----------



## larissawbb

Another quick question, I’ve seen reviews refer to a daily security deposit of one hundred dollars per room on TripAdvisor. I’m confused if they charge this amount even if you don’t select room charging privileges. I’ve always said I didn’t want to charge back and CBBR and RPR told me no problem and didn’t put any holds on my card. Do they put holds on your card as an additional security deposit?


----------



## psac

Tinknalli said:


> Currently at Portofino in club level.  For those who want to know the current evening offerings I thought I would share.  It is a 6 night rotation with crudite,assorted cheeses, crackers and crostini and assorted salads offered every night.  Day 1 (last night 12/8) was Jerk chicken, coconut rice and sweet plantains, Day 2 is beef enchiladas, rice and beans and grilled corn.  Day 3 is herb baked or fried fish, couscous and cauliflower.  Day 4 is is Asian beef and broccoli, lo mein noodles and stir fry vegetables.  Day 5 is roasted pork loin with carbonara sauce, potatoes and grilled vegetables.  Day 6 is BBQ chicken, Mac n cheese and broccoli.  After day six it starts over again at day one.  Breakfast yesterday was scrambled eggs, hash brown patties, bacon and baked beans, fruit, pastries, cereal and bagels.  Did not have breakfast this morning as we had breakfast with the Grinch.  Pre packaged afternoon snacks are Smart Food popcorn, Doritos, Goldfish crackers, vegetable chips, oat and honey crunchy granola bars, chocolate chip chewy granola bars, pretzels and milano cookies.  Any questions about club offerings I can try to answer.  We are here until late Wednesday.



Thanks for this. We stayed at the GF club in Disney that week, but we’re thinking of doing the Portofino next year.  Way better breakfast offerings than any club level at Disney. The evening ones are just different, hard to compare. Good info!


----------



## patster734

larissawbb said:


> Another quick question, I’ve seen reviews refer to a daily security deposit of one hundred dollars per room on TripAdvisor. I’m confused if they charge this amount even if you don’t select room charging privileges. I’ve always said I didn’t want to charge back and CBBR and RPR told me no problem and didn’t put any holds on my card. Do they put holds on your card as an additional security deposit?



I’m pretty sure this only applies when you use room charging privileges.  We were there the weekend after Thanksgiving.  We were offered charging privileges, but when we were told the daily card hold amount, we declined.  Because we declined, there was no additional hold on our card.


----------



## larissawbb

patster734 said:


> I’m pretty sure this only applies when you use room charging privileges.  We were there the weekend after Thanksgiving.  We were offered charging privileges, but when we were told the daily card hold amount, we declined.  Because we declined, there was no additional hold on our card.


Thanks! This answered my question  exactly.


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

If we stay in one of the Despicable Me suites, do we get access to the club lounge?  If not, is there a way to pay and have the lounge access added?  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_If club is not booked up, you can add it 

Call and add it to your reservation before you go

Club lounge can fill up so don’t wait until you check in

I would work with the hotel direct to discuss adding club_


----------



## Mainebound

Hi all,

We are looking forward to staying in a couple of weeks at PFB. I have a question about the one bedroom Portofino PArlor Suite with attached 2 queen room. The Universal website says it sleeps 8 with a rollaway. So, 4 in the bedroom, 2 on the pullout sofa, 1 on a rollaway. Where does the 8th person sleep? A second rollaway? Or is the rollaway a double bed? Thanks!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## georgina

Nice photos! I saw a decent AP rate for PBH for a couple of my nights, might have to do a split stay!


----------



## Jennygt

can I order some gifts for the room upon arrival? I only see food options?


----------



## mouselike-harrier

Mainebound said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are looking forward to staying in a couple of weeks at PFB. I have a question about the one bedroom Portofino PArlor Suite with attached 2 queen room. The Universal website says it sleeps 8 with a rollaway. So, 4 in the bedroom, 2 on the pullout sofa, 1 on a rollaway. Where does the 8th person sleep? A second rollaway? Or is the rollaway a double bed? Thanks!



I don't know where the eighth person would go, but I will tell you my opinion.  We were 3 adults in a room, until my daughter was able to join us and we became 4.  We initially had a 2 queen booked.  If you look at the room plans and pictures, there really is very little room to stick a rollaway unless you have room in the parlor portion.  As far as I know, the rollaway is a single.


----------



## CPanther95

Mainebound said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are looking forward to staying in a couple of weeks at PFB. I have a question about the one bedroom Portofino PArlor Suite with attached 2 queen room. The Universal website says it sleeps 8 with a rollaway. So, 4 in the bedroom, 2 on the pullout sofa, 1 on a rollaway. Where does the 8th person sleep? A second rollaway? Or is the rollaway a double bed? Thanks!



Not sure where you saw sleeps 8, but the UO and Loews site both say "Sleeps 7 with a rollaway" and I would say that would definitely be the max. Villa Parlor Suite also shows 7 (with attached 2 Queen), but you could likely fit 2 rollaways in there if allowed.

The 2 bedroom Portofino Parlor Suite sleeps 8 (9 with a rollaway).


----------



## cbonebt

Tinknalli said:


> Currently at Portofino in club level.  For those who want to know the current evening offerings I thought I would share.  It is a 6 night rotation with crudite,assorted cheeses, crackers and crostini and assorted salads offered every night.  Day 1 (last night 12/8) was Jerk chicken, coconut rice and sweet plantains, Day 2 is beef enchiladas, rice and beans and grilled corn.  Day 3 is herb baked or fried fish, couscous and cauliflower.  Day 4 is is Asian beef and broccoli, lo mein noodles and stir fry vegetables.  Day 5 is roasted pork loin with carbonara sauce, potatoes and grilled vegetables.  Day 6 is BBQ chicken, Mac n cheese and broccoli.  After day six it starts over again at day one.  Breakfast yesterday was scrambled eggs, hash brown patties, bacon and baked beans, fruit, pastries, cereal and bagels.  Did not have breakfast this morning as we had breakfast with the Grinch.  Pre packaged afternoon snacks are Smart Food popcorn, Doritos, Goldfish crackers, vegetable chips, oat and honey crunchy granola bars, chocolate chip chewy granola bars, pretzels and milano cookies.  Any questions about club offerings I can try to answer.  We are here until late Wednesday.


Do you remember what the lunch time offerings were like


----------



## Suprachica79

cbonebt said:


> Do you remember what the lunch time offerings were like



Lunch time is very minimal, bags of chips, cookies, pretzels, bread and peanut butter/jelly for sandwiches and the beverages that are always out daily. Really not worth coming back for unless you happen to be in the area already.


----------



## cbonebt

Suprachica79 said:


> Lunch time is very minimal, bags of chips, cookies, pretzels, bread and peanut butter/jelly for sandwiches and the beverages that are always out daily. Really not worth coming back for unless you happen to be in the area already.


Thanks


----------



## Minnie1222

Hello all! I've been told that ALL the 2 Queen Bed Club rooms at PFB have a garden view, and if I want a Bay view I must book non-club.  Is this true?


----------



## suetoo

Can anyone tell me specifically what toiletries are offered in room?  We are booked in a regular standard bay new queen room. We plan on packing only carry on so i need to think ahead for our 2/26-3/3 trip including sunscreen so i need to pack wisely!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## iona

Minnie1222 said:


> Hello all! I've been told that ALL the 2 Queen Bed Club rooms at PFB have a garden view, and if I want a Bay view I must book non-club.  Is this true?



On our most recent club level stay (two weeks ago) we had a bay view (we were a few floors above Sal's). Our previous three club level rooms all had a pool view.


----------



## georgina

Checking into PBH tomorrow. Have an AP rate for a garden view for 2 nights. I got a random updated reservation email last night. Same price, but this one says bay view!? Wonder if it is a mistake or if I got an upgrade? I'll find out soon.


----------



## macraven

_Sounds like you got Mummy Dusted!

Congrats _


----------



## iluvet58

Minnie1222 said:


> Hello all! I've been told that ALL the 2 Queen Bed Club rooms at PFB have a garden view, and if I want a Bay view I must book non-club.  Is this true?




We usually book a 2queen bay view and add club at check in. Our last room was 1542. Top floor east wing. Very close to elevator.  Ice machine steps away.  A huge balcony!  Loved it.


----------



## Minnie1222

iluvet58 said:


> We usually book a 2queen bay view and add club at check in. Our last room was 1542. Top floor east wing. Very close to elevator.  Ice machine steps away.  A huge balcony!  Loved it.


Thank you! I didn't know that was an option.


----------



## Suprachica79

Minnie1222 said:


> Thank you! I didn't know that was an option.



It is an option if there are still available spots for the club level during your stay. Sometimes it does sell out, which is why it is good to add it ahead of time if you are positive you want it.


----------



## rocky41102

Anyone know the approximate cost to add club level to a room at checkin if it is available?


----------



## iluvet58

rocky41102 said:


> Anyone know the approximate cost to add club level to a room at checkin if it is available?




We have been charged between fifty and one hundred dollars per day. 
We have been going the past ten years to PB and have never been told it was sold out.


----------



## Minnie1222

Do they still have the free water bottles at the club?


----------



## Suprachica79

Minnie1222 said:


> Do they still have the free water bottles at the club?



Yes they sure do. Grabbed a few every day for the parks and room.


----------



## monkeybug

We checked out of Portofino yesterday after 4 nights and I don’t know how we’re ever going to go back to staying at Disney! The Portofino was SO nice, the staff, the room size, the pool, it was all amazing! Thanks to everyone who contributes to this thread, it helped us choose a great resort and the resort ended up being our favorite part of the trip!


----------



## schumigirl

monkeybug said:


> We checked out of Portofino yesterday after 4 nights and I don’t know how we’re ever going to go back to staying at Disney! The Portofino was SO nice, the staff, the room size, the pool, it was all amazing! Thanks to everyone who contributes to this thread, it helped us choose a great resort and the resort ended up being our favorite part of the trip!



So happy to hear you had such a wonderful trip...…

And thank you for coming back to let us know how it went...….


----------



## schumigirl

rocky41102 said:


> Anyone know the approximate cost to add club level to a room at checkin if it is available?



I would call and ask if you want to be Club Level. It can sell out, and they won`t just squeeze extra people in if it`s full.


----------



## smiths02

I see that you get access to the fitness center if you buy a spa treatment, but my DH just wants to work out.  Can he just pay for fitness center access? How much is that?


----------



## smiths02

smiths02 said:


> I see that you get access to the fitness center if you buy a spa treatment, but my DH just wants to work out.  Can he just pay for fitness center access? How much is that?


I just called concierge, and it is complimentary to hotel guests.  
And I must say, that calling Portofino (I've done it twice now) is way, way less of a hassle than calling Disney.


----------



## schumigirl

smiths02 said:


> I just called concierge, and it is complimentary to hotel guests.
> And I must say, that calling Portofino (I've done it twice now) is way, way less of a hassle than calling Disney.



Yes, it`s been complimentary for hotel guests for quite a while now......I don't remember what the charge used to be, but ideal for those that want to take advantage...….

Hope you enjoy the Spa, it`s been years since I used it......it is lovely.


----------



## bobbie68

monkeybug said:


> We checked out of Portofino yesterday after 4 nights and I don’t know how we’re ever going to go back to staying at Disney! The Portofino was SO nice, the staff, the room size, the pool, it was all amazing! Thanks to everyone who contributes to this thread, it helped us choose a great resort and the resort ended up being our favorite part of the trip!



Hi so glad you enjoyed your stay there. When we stayed there this past summer we had a great experience and is now one of our favorite resorts.



smiths02 said:


> I just called concierge, and it is complimentary to hotel guests.
> And I must say, that calling Portofino (I've done it twice now) is way, way less of a hassle than calling Disney.



Hi this summer when we stayed club level we were so happy to find out that doing club level gave us free access to the spa. Unfortunately my two teens weren't old enough but they managed. The spa told me that it would cost about $10.00 a day to use if you are not staying there. I loved that perk. The steam room, sauna, and hot tub was so nice and not crowded at all. I hope you enjoy it! I found this club level and resort as one of our favorites now.


----------



## Lovewinnie

Booked 2 night club level queen room for 2 nights in November before our cruise. Are the club level rooms in a certain area of the resort? or do I need to make room requests? First timer for Universal! thank you


----------



## bobbie68

Lovewinnie said:


> Booked 2 night club level queen room for 2 nights in November before our cruise. Are the club level rooms in a certain area of the resort? or do I need to make room requests? First timer for Universal! thank you



Hi the club rooms for the resort are scattered throughout the resort. The club lounge is on the main floor not to far from the check in desk. I had requested being on the same floor as the lounge only cause I have a special needs child and needed to be close. It was a great location. We had a view of the garden and enjoyed it. If you want or need to be close to the lounge request the main floor. The only thing is it is a request so it may not be granted. The resort is beautiful and it is now one of our favorites. Hands down best club level I have stayed at.


----------



## tjmw2727

Just booked for April - first time here!  We have stayed at RP, SF, CB and HR so far and we absolutely love the HRH but found a great AP rate and decided to try something new.   I read through a bit of this thread but still I have a couple questions if you don't mind 

Can you walk to City walk and the parks if so approx. how far?
Is there a grab & go type market/section where we could grab water/soda and maybe cereal & milk for a quick breakfast in the room?

Thanks - we know the layout and amenities of HRH so well its hard to switch to the unknown but we are exited to try this resort, it looks beautiful.  Last time I booked here I got cold feet when a good HRH AP rate came out and I switched 

edited to ask:

Can you safely walk to cabana bay - ?  My 17yo nephew may or may not want to visit the parks every day so I looking for other things for him to do.  Thinking he would enjoy the pool and game room at CB.


----------



## Suprachica79

I’ll try and answer what I can. It’s a fantastic resort, we absolutely love it and I’m sure you will too. You can walk to the parks and citywalk, but I personally wouldn’t, it’s about a 15min walk. We walk so far inside the parks that I try to save my feet when I can and the boat service is exceptional. 

We stayed club level so we never wanted for breakfast but I do believe there are places on resort to make a breakfast. 

Walking to CBBR really isn’t feasible, that’s a heck of a walk. Best bet would be to take a boat into citywalk and a boat out to sapphire and then walk from there.


----------



## schumigirl

tjmw2727 said:


> Just booked for April - first time here!  We have stayed at RP, SF, CB and HR so far and we absolutely love the HRH but found a great AP rate and decided to try something new.   I read through a bit of this thread but still I have a couple questions if you don't mind
> 
> Can you walk to City walk and the parks if so approx. how far?
> Is there a grab & go type market/section where we could grab water/soda and maybe cereal & milk for a quick breakfast in the room?
> 
> Thanks - we know the layout and amenities of HRH so well its hard to switch to the unknown but we are exited to try this resort, it looks beautiful.  Last time I booked here I got cold feet when a good HRH AP rate came out and I switched
> 
> edited to ask:
> 
> Can you safely walk to cabana bay - ?  My 17yo nephew may or may not want to visit the parks every day so I looking for other things for him to do.  Thinking he would enjoy the pool and game room at CB.



Yes, Sal’s has the type of breakfast options you’re looking for.....

Cabana Bay is around a 20 minute walk from Citywalk......if he was walking back from the parks, the path will take him right there.....he can walk past RP and Sapphire Falls and then next stop is Cabana Bay. 

It’s a well lit pathway and plenty of folks do it. 

Walking from PB to Citywalk and the parks isn’t too bad, took us around 15 minutes at not too fast a pace.......PB is a beautiful resort........I wouldn’t let the distance from the parks put me off staying there, it’s not far at all and there’s always the boats.......


----------



## Robo56

tjmw2727 said:


> Just booked for April - first time here! We have stayed at RP, SF, CB and HR so far and we absolutely love the HRH but found a great AP rate and decided to try something new. I read through a bit of this thread but still I have a couple questions if you don't mind



You will enjoy PBH. It is a beautiful Resort. It is one of my favorites. 

It has three pools.....Beach Pool (has water slide) and fun activities for kiddos and adults. The more serene Villa Pool.
You can get drink service and food service at these 2 pools. The food and drinks are very good. I have never spent any time at hillside pool.

Like Schumi said above you can grab some quick breakfast items at Sal’s. 

There is also a Starbucks in the Piazza and a small place that is connected to Starbucks that sells small boxes of cereal and rolls and breakfast sandwiches.

Lots of nice options for a quick breakfast. 

There is a Starbucks at CityWalk. There is also a Cinnabon and Starbucks right next to each other in IOA and a Starbucks in US if you want to hold off till you get to the parks.

There is a nice walking path from PBH and the walk is doable, but if you are going to be in the parks all day I would save the steps and take the water taxi that is a perk of staying at PBH.

Have a great trip to Universal and a wonderful stay at Portofino Bay


----------



## tjmw2727

Thanks everyone - going to stay put  

Sounds like we can grab some cereal & milk to speed up our mornings and there are enough activities to keep my nephew happy.  I am content to use the boat but sometimes the older kids get antsy if there is a wait and want to walk and frankly the walk from HRH spoiled all of us!  Looking forward to trying something new and the pool areas look great.  

We travel with my sil niece & nephew so its a bit more stress to try and make sure everyone will be happy but I think we will all enjoy this resort!


----------



## iluvet58

not too many use them but there is the option of taking the bus from PB to CityWalk and transferring to a bus  to Cabana Bay.


----------



## mcdaniel2903

I have a 4 night stay at PB booked for October. It is a 2 bedroom suite garden view. Does anyone have a recommendation on what room numbers would be the best and can you request certain rooms. We have the regular suite with and attaching king bedroom and attaching 2 queen bedroom. Are balconies available on garden view rooms? Just wondering if it is even worth requesting certain rooms or not.


----------



## iluvet58

do you know what type of suite it is?  We’ve stayed in all catagory  suites and can give you recommendations. Is it Portofino, Villa or Hospitality suite?


----------



## mcdaniel2903

iluvet58 said:


> do you know what type of suite it is?  We’ve stayed in all catagory  suites and can give you recommendations. Is it Portofino, Villa or Hospitality suite?



It is a Portofino suite.


----------



## iluvet58

You will love that suite!  The two bedroom suite is huge. It also has three bathrooms which is nice. I’ve been told by the resort that all portofino suites are in the west wing.  We have stayed in six different ones and they all were in the west wing. They were on the ground, second and third floor. The two on the ground floor have patios.  There is one right by the boat dock, I believe the numbers were 3133,3135 and 3137. The other ground floor suite was further from the boat dock but had a great bay view and was very private. The suites we had on the second and third floor did not have balconies but had great views of the bay or beach pool. One suite was right by the elevator and just steps from the pool. I loved that one.


----------



## mcdaniel2903

iluvet58 said:


> You will love that suite!  The two bedroom suite is huge. It also has three bathrooms which is nice. I’ve been told by the resort that all portofino suites are in the west wing.  We have stayed in six different ones and they all were in the west wing. They were on the ground, second and third floor. The two on the ground floor have patios.  There is one right by the boat dock, I believe the numbers were 3133,3135 and 3137. The other ground floor suite was further from the boat dock but had a great bay view and was very private. The suites we had on the second and third floor did not have balconies but had great views of the bay or beach pool. One suite was right by the elevator and just steps from the pool. I loved that one.



Were the suites on the ground floor with patios all bay views? we have garden view booked.


----------



## iluvet58

Yes. The two on the ground floor were bay view. Honestly, it would not hurt to ask nicely at check in if either of the ground floor suites were available.  We’ve done that in the past and been upgraded to the bay view, at no extra charge, when    available.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Looking for recommendations on where to request rooms for our upcoming stay. Want to stay away from the pet rooms and my mom who is 73 will be with us so looking for a quieter section. Any suggestions?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Looking for recommendations on where to request rooms for our upcoming stay. Want to stay away from the pet rooms and my mom who is 73 will be with us so looking for a quieter section. Any suggestions?



I’d consider a villa wing request, on the villa pool side. I’ve never stayed with a pet but have heard and not sure if it’s true that they like to keep pets in ground floor rooms, so maybe worth asking not to have a ground floor. I do know that they do a fabulous job cleaning rooms and have never noticed anything pet related in any room I’ve stayed in.


----------



## mastermind307

Switched our stay June 2-6 from Royal Pacific to Portofino Club Level.  With the AP rate it was only $15 more a night to switch.  I'll have to upgrade my ticket to a seasonal pass, so I hope it's worth it and I made the right decision.   We've never stayed club level before.  This will also be our first time staying onsite at Universal and it's been over 17 years since we've even been to Universal.  It will  be our daughter's first trip and she's super excited about the Harry Potter stuff.  We'll be traveling with my in-laws who will be celebrating their 30th anniversary, and they're staying club level too.  I'm a Disney girl at heart, but I have to admit this hotel looks amazing and I think staying here is what I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## schumigirl

For those that do utilise the cars, the ODC service that sit outside the hotels are no longer going to be free for onsite guests.

There will be a flat $10 charge to go between these hotels from now on. This is down to the company not the hotels. 

The free dining shuttle is also ending.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> For those that do utilise the cars, the ODC service that sit outside the hotels are no longer going to be free for onsite guests.
> 
> There will be a flat $10 charge to go between these hotels from now on. This is down to the company not the hotels.
> 
> The free dining shuttle is also ending.



I'm assuming this is starting now and not waiting until summer to implement.  $10 isnt a big deal; but when you touted this as one of the perks of staying onsite to hubby....


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> I'm assuming this is starting now and not waiting until summer to implement.  $10 isnt a big deal; but when you touted this as one of the perks of staying onsite to hubby....



I actually forget the date it starts, to be honest I have May 1st in my head, but I think that's when Disney implement the smoking/giant stroller/ice ban

It`s a shame the company themselves have decided to do this.....it was a good perk.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> I actually forget the date it starts, to be honest I have May 1st in my head, but I think that's when Disney implement the smoking/giant stroller/ice ban
> 
> It`s a shame the company themselves have decided to do this.....it was a good perk.




.....GIANT strollers......it’s like they were trying to push small automobiles around or something.....I’m happy about this because it means quicker lines hopefully for guests staying at Monorail resorts and overall better everywhere IMO!........sorry I went a little ......but we’re good Schumi!!!


----------



## bobbie68

mastermind307 said:


> Switched our stay June 2-6 from Royal Pacific to Portofino Club Level.  With the AP rate it was only $15 more a night to switch.  I'll have to upgrade my ticket to a seasonal pass, so I hope it's worth it and I made the right decision.   We've never stayed club level before.  This will also be our first time staying onsite at Universal and it's been over 17 years since we've even been to Universal.  It will  be our daughter's first trip and she's super excited about the Harry Potter stuff.  We'll be traveling with my in-laws who will be celebrating their 30th anniversary, and they're staying club level too.  I'm a Disney girl at heart, but I have to admit this hotel looks amazing and I think staying here is what I'm looking forward to the most.




Hi I think you made a great choice. We stayed PBH  club level this summer and loved it. The club and the food offerings were great. The pool is really nice as is the grounds. I know some of it is objective with the theme but we enjoyed it. We use to go to Disney every year but the last several years have just been Universal. I am sure you will have a great time. Universal is so much more  relaxing to do  than Disney. You will be spoiled with the express pass. If you haven't you could check out some trip reports over on that board. I did one  this past summer on PBH.

Have a great trip!


----------



## kylieh

We're staying in a club room next month.  What's the current room hold on the credit card per night?   The accom is fully paid for.    Reason for asking is our holds normally take a week to drop (we're from Australia.)


----------



## Robo56

If your fully paid already and you do not wish to have money held on your credit card you can let them know at check in you do not want this done.


----------



## schumigirl

kylieh said:


> We're staying in a club room next month.  What's the current room hold on the credit card per night?   The accom is fully paid for.    Reason for asking is our holds normally take a week to drop (we're from Australia.)



As Robo says, let them know at check in you don't want to do this. 

You don't have to have room charging privileges. Some do, some don't.


----------



## smiths02

schumigirl said:


> For those that do utilise the cars, the ODC service that sit outside the hotels are no longer going to be free for onsite guests.
> 
> There will be a flat $10 charge to go between these hotels from now on. This is down to the company not the hotels.
> 
> The free dining shuttle is also ending.


This might make us lean towards HRH or PBH for our next stay.  We might want to be in walking distance of The Palm


----------



## smiths02

kylieh said:


> We're staying in a club room next month.  What's the current room hold on the credit card per night?   The accom is fully paid for.    Reason for asking is our holds normally take a week to drop (we're from Australia.)



I see that you can decline to have room charging.

FWIW, when we checked in, we had a hold equal to the hotel balance, parking for all 6 nights (plus tax) and $1200 incidentals/room charging


----------



## tjmw2727

Booked two garden view rooms at PBH for later this month, do I have any option for a balcony or patio in this category?  If not what room category would have this option (if any)?  TIA


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

We are probably going to hit Volcano Bay one morning. What is the best transportation for us?  There are 6 of us and we wont have a car.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Vicki Rickerd said:


> We are probably going to hit Volcano Bay one morning. What is the best transportation for us?  There are 6 of us and we wont have a car.



I’d just jump on the bus!


----------



## married2mm

With a 1 night club level stay -
How does the access to the lounge operate?
Is it available from check in or when room is ready?
Can we utilise on day 2 past breakfast?


----------



## schumigirl

married2mm said:


> With a 1 night club level stay -
> How does the access to the lounge operate?
> Is it available from check in or when room is ready?
> Can we utilise on day 2 past breakfast?



As soon as you check in you can use the lounge, the room key will activate the door. 

Officially it`s up until checkout on the day you leave, but if you speak to the manager if they`re not busy they may or may not allow you access a little later. 

And it`s around 10 to 15 minute walk from the parks depending on you pace of course.....and no, the resort is quite easy to get around, it is fairly well spread out, but easy to navigate (saw your questions on the other board)


----------



## married2mm

schumigirl said:


> As soon as you check in you can use the lounge, the room key will activate the door.
> 
> Officially it`s up until checkout on the day you leave, but if you speak to the manager if they`re not busy they may or may not allow you access a little later.
> 
> And it`s around 10 to 15 minute walk from the parks depending on you pace of course.....and no, the resort is quite easy to get around, it is fairly well spread out, but easy to navigate (saw your questions on the other board)



Thankyou very much & also for the  extra info 
(My additional lack of navigational skills thoughts!)


----------



## schumigirl

married2mm said:


> Thankyou very much & also for the  extra info
> (My additional lack of navigational skills thoughts!)


----------



## crazywig

Has anyone rented a villa pool cabana recently? Did you think it was worth it? We have a late flight home and I'm thinking of renting one for the afternoon. This would be in July.

I'm wondering if they book up completely as I think I'd rather make this a last minute decision. There seem to be a lot of them.


----------



## smiths02

crazywig said:


> Has anyone rented a villa pool cabana recently? Did you think it was worth it? We have a late flight home and I'm thinking of renting one for the afternoon. This would be in July.
> 
> I'm wondering if they book up completely as I think I'd rather make this a last minute decision. There seem to be a lot of them.



We rented a main pool cabana (I think there are only 3) a few weeks ahead of time.  I was told over the phone that I could cancel day of if I wanted to, so I guess it wouldn't hurt to do it ahead of time and then cancel if you change your mind.

Granted, we went in April, but even the cabanas at the main pool seemed available day of.  

We felt the cabana rental was a splurge that was fun and worth it, but not necessary.  (Again, this was in April so the pool was probably less crowded)


----------



## iluvet58

Not sure if this is unusual or not but today the villa pool was completely empty when I was there. It was around noon till 2 pm and I was all alone.  It was a very hot day today also.  It was wonderful and the pool is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mastermind307

I bought one gift card and I'm planning to buy a couple more to pay off the remaining balance for our room once we arrive so a large amount won't get charged to our credit card.  I also planned to just charge items back to our room and then pay them off with a gift card.  But I thought I read it is difficult to pay off a balance this way.  Is this true?  Should I contact the hotel and ask and see about paying our room in full before we arrive?   
I know it really doesn't matter when and how I pay because the money all comes out of the same account, but I prefer to have my vacations paid for ahead of time so we don't have a huge credit card bill afterwards.   
I've done this for our past Disney trips and it's worked out great, but I don't know how it all works for Universal.


----------



## iluvet58

mastermind307 said:


> I bought one gift card and I'm planning to buy a couple more to pay off the remaining balance for our room once we arrive so a large amount won't get charged to our credit card.  I also planned to just charge items back to our room and then pay them off with a gift card.  But I thought I read it is difficult to pay off a balance this way.  Is this true?  Should I contact the hotel and ask and see about paying our room in full before we arrive?
> I know it really doesn't matter when and how I pay because the money all comes out of the same account, but I prefer to have my vacations paid for ahead of time so we don't have a huge credit card bill afterwards.
> I've done this for our past Disney trips and it's worked out great, but I don't know how it all works for Universal.




Call the hotel directly and they will send you over a form. We pay in advance all the time and it’s so easy.  You fax the form back with your reservation number and a copy of your drivers license and a copy of the card you want to pay with.


----------



## iluvet58

tjmw2727 said:


> Booked two garden view rooms at PBH for later this month, do I have any option for a balcony or patio in this category?  If not what room category would have this option (if any)?  TIA



We’ve had garden view in the past and had a patio facing the bocce ball court. If it’s slow you could ask for an upgrade to bay view.  We’ve done this also and have gotten a balcony. It can’t hurt to ask.


----------



## tjmw2727

iluvet58 said:


> We’ve had garden view in the past and had a patio facing the bocce ball court. If it’s slow you could ask for an upgrade to bay view.  We’ve done this also and have gotten a balcony. It can’t hurt to ask.



Thanks so much - we are not particular about the view but a place to sit outside would be great!  Going to call today


----------



## smiths02

mastermind307 said:


> I bought one gift card and I'm planning to buy a couple more to pay off the remaining balance for our room once we arrive so a large amount won't get charged to our credit card.  I also planned to just charge items back to our room and then pay them off with a gift card.  But I thought I read it is difficult to pay off a balance this way.  Is this true?  Should I contact the hotel and ask and see about paying our room in full before we arrive?
> I know it really doesn't matter when and how I pay because the money all comes out of the same account, but I prefer to have my vacations paid for ahead of time so we don't have a huge credit card bill afterwards.
> I've done this for our past Disney trips and it's worked out great, but I don't know how it all works for Universal.


I had my gift cards upon check-in and also tried to go mid-trip and the desk person pretty much wouldn't take them.  Now, I didn't press or make a fuss and just figured I would do it at check out.
Unfortunately, we had 9 Universal gift cards (3 kids, each had two gift cards, I bought 2, family friend gave us 1).  The guy at the desk had to run them through one of those dial up credit card machines individually and then do something else on the computer to apply it to the room bill.  It took some time.  He was friendly, but he did seem a little annoyed (although he was trying not to be annoyed at me).  I would not do it again.


----------



## georgina

mastermind307 said:


> I bought one gift card and I'm planning to buy a couple more to pay off the remaining balance for our room once we arrive so a large amount won't get charged to our credit card.  I also planned to just charge items back to our room and then pay them off with a gift card.  But I thought I read it is difficult to pay off a balance this way.  Is this true?  Should I contact the hotel and ask and see about paying our room in full before we arrive?
> I know it really doesn't matter when and how I pay because the money all comes out of the same account, but I prefer to have my vacations paid for ahead of time so we don't have a huge credit card bill afterwards.
> I've done this for our past Disney trips and it's worked out great, but I don't know how it all works for Universal.



If you want to use your GC I think you can't do it ahead. I always use them, I just find a time when it is not busy to go to the desk and apply them to my charges. I have not been able to preload them at checkin, I have had to wait until later in the trip to apply them. It does take some time, so I usually just use the GC in the parks at restaurants etc rather than charge back to the room (so fewer GC to run at the front desk that way).


----------



## mastermind307

iluvet58 said:


> Call the hotel directly and they will send you over a form. We pay in advance all the time and it’s so easy.  You fax the form back with your reservation number and a copy of your drivers license and a copy of the card you want to pay with.



They emailed me the information and I filled it out and submitted it.  On Saturday my charge card had a pending charge from the hotel for $1, but now it's not showing anything.  How long does it normally take for the charge to go through?  I did it on Saturday afternoon.  



smiths02 said:


> I had my gift cards upon check-in and also tried to go mid-trip and the desk person pretty much wouldn't take them.  Now, I didn't press or make a fuss and just figured I would do it at check out.
> Unfortunately, we had 9 Universal gift cards (3 kids, each had two gift cards, I bought 2, family friend gave us 1).  The guy at the desk had to run them through one of those dial up credit card machines individually and then do something else on the computer to apply it to the room bill.  It took some time.  He was friendly, but he did seem a little annoyed (although he was trying not to be annoyed at me).  I would not do it again.



Thank you for sharing your experience.  I decided to go ahead and try to use my credit card to pay 1/2 of what we owe and then pay off the remaining balance with a gift card before we check out.  We'll just use gift cards in the parks instead of charging back to the room.  



georgina said:


> If you want to use your GC I think you can't do it ahead. I always use them, I just find a time when it is not busy to go to the desk and apply them to my charges. I have not been able to preload them at checkin, I have had to wait until later in the trip to apply them. It does take some time, so I usually just use the GC in the parks at restaurants etc rather than charge back to the room (so fewer GC to run at the front desk that way).



Thank you, I think we'll use one of the gift cards to buy stuff in the parks instead of charging it to our room so I'll only have 1 gift card to run at the front desk to pay off the balance on the room.  And I will make sure to visit the front desk when it's not busy so that I'm not taking up a lot of time for other visitors.


----------



## petrola

rocky41102 said: ↑
Anyone know the approximate cost to add club level to a room at checkin if it is available?



iluvet58 said:


> We have been charged between fifty and one hundred dollars per day.
> We have been going the past ten years to PB and have never been told it was sold out.



fwiw, we were at PB last week and the entire hotel was sold out so there were no upgrades available to club level.  I guess it just depends on when your stay is.


----------



## schumigirl

petrola said:


> rocky41102 said: ↑
> Anyone know the approximate cost to add club level to a room at checkin if it is available?
> 
> 
> 
> fwiw, we were at PB last week and the entire hotel was sold out so there were no upgrades available to club level.  I guess it just depends on when your stay is.



Yep, that’s why we always tell people if they want Club Level, book it at the time........

We do hear of people wanting to upgrade on check in but there is no availability.......people shouldn’t rely on it being available.......


----------



## petrola

has anyone heard if PBH is scheduled for any room refresh / refurb this year? We met a nice family last week who are frequent visitors to this resort and they indicated this was the case, but other than that, have not heard elsewhere.  I did notice the hallway carpet looked sort of "tired" and bubbled as compared to our last trip a number of years ago, so just wondering ...


----------



## schumigirl

petrola said:


> has anyone heard if PBH is scheduled for any room refresh / refurb this year? We met a nice family last week who are frequent visitors to this resort and they indicated this was the case, but other than that, have not heard elsewhere.  I did notice the hallway carpet looked sort of "tired" and bubbled as compared to our last trip a number of years ago, so just wondering ...



I didn’t hear it was this year, but it is due for an update.


----------



## MikeNamez

Does Uber/Lyft pick up right at the front lobby or is there a designated area?


----------



## schumigirl

MikeNamez said:


> Does Uber/Lyft pick up right at the front lobby or is there a designated area?



Well RPR, Sapphire and HRH all have those drivers drop off at the main lobby, so I would guess PB is the same.....


----------



## MikeNamez

schumigirl said:


> Well RPR, Sapphire and HRH all have those drivers drop off at the main lobby, so I would guess PB is the same.....



Perfect, i would assume so as well. Thanks


----------



## Roxyfire

MikeNamez said:


> Does Uber/Lyft pick up right at the front lobby or is there a designated area?





schumigirl said:


> Well RPR, Sapphire and HRH all have those drivers drop off at the main lobby, so I would guess PB is the same.....



I can confirm that yes they do, they pick up right at the Porte Cochere


----------



## iluvet58

mastermind307 said:


> They emailed me the information and I filled it out and submitted it.  On Saturday my charge card had a pending charge from the hotel for $1, but now it's not showing anything.  How long does it normally take for the charge to go through?  I did it on Saturday afternoon



It usually took about 3 to 5 days before the change showed up.


----------



## mastermind307

iluvet58 said:


> It usually took about 3 to 5 days before the change showed up.



Thanks, I guess I didn't do something right the first time because I got an e-mail on Wednesday saying I didn't sign all the forms.  So I had to redo it.  It worked this time and my card has been charged.  Only 35 more days!


----------



## mastermind307

We arrive in 22 days and it'll be our first time staying here, is there an area we should request?  We are booked in a deluxe queen club level room.  My in-laws are traveling with us and have the same type of room so we'd like to be near them.   I know the club level rooms are located throughout the resort.  I prefer a higher floor in a quiet area.  We don't mind walking a bit to get to places.  
Anything else I need to know before we arrive?


----------



## iluvet58

mastermind307 said:


> We arrive in 22 days and it'll be our first time staying here, is there an area we should request?  We are booked in a deluxe queen club level room.  My in-laws are traveling with us and have the same type of room so we'd like to be near them.   I know the club level rooms are located throughout the resort.  I prefer a higher floor in a quiet area.  We don't mind walking a bit to get to places.
> Anything else I need to know before we arrive?


We’ve stayed in all three wings and love them all. The East wing is furthest from the club lounge.  The West wing is closest to the boat dock. Villa wing is closest to the club lounge.  We stayed in a villa wing room overlooking the beach pool on the top floor recently and loved it. It had a large balcony and was close to the lounge. I’ll see if I can find the room number. 
When you exit the club lounge there is a nice large public balcony overlooking the bay we used a lot. It was never used whenever we passed it. Not sure if too many people know about it. We’d take a drink from the lounge and sit out there several evenings, very relaxing.


----------



## hootietootie

We arrive on June 13th, have the two nights before booked into Sapphire falls. Himself dpsaid if we could bag a decent rate at portofino we should just stay there the entire time(he's not happy with the amount of hotel/villa changes on this holiday). Just been checking the last few days, and portofino is fully booked for June 12th! Or at least it's showing no availability at all!! Is that weird? Or normal? I'm jpquite happy as I want to stay in Sapphire falls


----------



## mouselike-harrier

I just got back.  I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but there seemed to be a lot of conventions both at the Portofino and Sapphire Falls.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

hootietootie said:


> We arrive on June 13th, have the two nights before booked into Sapphire falls. Himself dpsaid if we could bag a decent rate at portofino we should just stay there the entire time(he's not happy with the amount of hotel/villa changes on this holiday). Just been checking the last few days, and portofino is fully booked for June 12th! Or at least it's showing no availability at all!! Is that weird? Or normal? I'm jpquite happy as I want to stay in Sapphire falls



That’s when the new Hagrids coaster opens, so yeah it might be a bit busy.


----------



## mastermind307

We just got back on Thursday from our stay at Portofino Bay.  We booked a club level deluxe queen room.  We were in room 2590 overlooking the villa pool.  It was a little bit a hike to the lobby and club lounge, but it wasn't awful.  We got lucky and got a balcony, I didn't request one so it was a nice surprise.  The beds were super comfy.  The layout of the resort was a little confusing at first, but once we figured it out we got around with ease.  We will definitely stay here again.


----------



## schumigirl

mastermind307 said:


> We just got back on Thursday from our stay at Portofino Bay.  We booked a club level deluxe queen room.  We were in room 2590 overlooking the villa pool.  It was a little bit a hike to the lobby and club lounge, but it wasn't awful.  We got lucky and got a balcony, I didn't request one so it was a nice surprise.  The beds were super comfy.  The layout of the resort was a little confusing at first, but once we figured it out we got around with ease.  We will definitely stay here again.  View attachment 407385View attachment 407386View attachment 407387View attachment 407388View attachment 407389View attachment 407390



Thanks for reporting back........glad to here you had such a lovely trip, and such a nice touch with the balcony.....it is a beautiful hotel.......

Nice pictures too.....


----------



## honeybiscuit

We have a garden view room booked. (Regular, not club.) From looking at the map, it seems like the West Wing is closest to the boat dock - is there anything else I should request to ensure a short walk? We have several people in our group that need to conserve their feet for park walking.


----------



## Roxyfire

honeybiscuit said:


> We have a garden view room booked. (Regular, not club.) From looking at the map, it seems like the West Wing is closest to the boat dock - is there anything else I should request to ensure a short walk? We have several people in our group that need to conserve their feet for park walking.



No that's exactly what you should request. Call them and also upon check-in reiterate your request and say you're willing to wait if needed. I've stayed there several times and never been turned down. Good luck!


----------



## MumziMom

I'm not sure where to post this, but since it is about Club Level at the Portofino Bay Hotel, I'll post here.  

Question: Has anyone had club level accommodations to food allergies at the last minute?

Why wait?
I've purchased a package through Costco and have a great rate that we're happy with.  It is a big anniversary for us, and we just finished putting two through college, and have not had a "just the two of us" trip since our last big anniversary, where we spent one night at AKL - we had to be in Florida anyway, and had always wanted to stay there.  The idea of Club Level for this trip has recently come up.  We could afford the additional $100 a night, if asked at check in.  (Does that often happen?)  
We couldn't afford the $$$$ more it cost when we made the reservation.
So, Club Level will be last minute, depending on if they offer it or not.

The concern is that I have gluten sensitivity and some food allergies.  They are somewhat challenging - flax, psyllium and/or almond meal is often in gluten-free dough/muffins/breads.  Sunflower/safflower is very often in most processed foods; it also coats most dried fruits; it hides in "vegetable oil"; it is listed on most any bag of chips you would pick up in a store (including most tortilla chips - sigh)  - I recently had a bad reaction at a restaurant when I ordered eggs which were promised to be cooked in butter, but were cooked in vegetable oil.  I had a bite, as I thought they were cooked in butter, and luckily I had Benadryl with me.  

Since I'm not currently staying club level, and will not know until we get there if this will even be an available upgrade (I've read posts that at check-in it has been offered to guests as an upgrade for $100 a night) I don't feel as if I can contact anyone to ask.  If they can accommodate me, I'd be relieved, because this would be two times during the day when I would not need to worry so much about food.  

After that last incident at a fairly nice restaurant, (after they promised that they used canola oil;  not "vegetable oil" even after I was promised butter....I've never had a reaction to canola) I'm feeling pretty anxious about eating out.  It is hard to find anything on the Portofino menus (or even at the parks) that looks "safe" - As it is, I've planned lots of foods to bring; I figure I can eat something safe in our room, and/or eat a plain salad with lemon juice on it, or a grilled steak, when my husband and I eat out.  

Sorry to go on.  I find this whole "developing allergies as an older adult" both tedious and scary.


----------



## macraven

_On the FAQ sticky, I believe I have a link where you can have direct contact to hotel dining regarding your dietary concerns
I’ll try to pm you the link today _


----------



## macraven

FAQ and quick access links sticky

Guest Services 

Then to

Send Us A Message 

Dietary 

Or you can call as the number is listed

Info for dietary needs for the parks and hotels can be asked


----------



## MumziMom

macraven said:


> FAQ and quick access links sticky
> 
> Guest Services
> 
> Then to
> 
> Send Us A Message
> 
> Dietary
> 
> Or you can call as the number is listed
> 
> Info for dietary needs for the parks and hotels can be asked


Yes, thank you, I've seen this.  However, as we don't know if we will even be offered to upgrade, it sort of feels like putting the cart before the horse.  That is the issue.  I don't want them spending time and possibly money making sure that my allergies are accommodated for, then not be offered club level at $100 a night.


----------



## macraven

_Since club sets up their menus in advance, and then orders the foods they have available, still good to call them for basic info 

Would assume they would always have on hand foods for those that with food allergies _


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Is there an added charge for use of the health club/gym?


----------



## Robo56

DisneyMomx7 said:


> Is there an added charge for use of the health club/gym?




It’s free to onsite guests.


----------



## macraven

No charge


----------



## karylrocks

First time stay next month and a few questions; I expect the answers are somewhere but don't have time to read through 39 pages and could not find recent answers on search.

Is the room coffee still Keurig and can I request as much as I want even if it is 10 per day for the 3 of us?
Do the regular rooms have a fridge and how big (in terms of size of milk carton that will fit)? We will probably make a short grocery stop.
Laundry - is the price per piece or do they have a per bag rate? I do wish they had a self-serve laundry - 5 days in August we will go through our clothes like crazy.

Thanks so much! So excited for our first trip in many years!


----------



## leiaorgana

We’re staying at the Portofino for the first time tonight and checked in about an hour ago. We originally booked a Garden View Room but because we’re celebrating a special occasion we’ve been upgraded to a Deluxe room. I just wondered what the difference between rooms is?


----------



## MoeJ

leiaorgana said:


> We’re staying at the Portofino for the first time tonight and checked in about an hour ago. We originally booked a Garden View Room but because we’re celebrating a special occasion we’ve been upgraded to a Deluxe room. I just wondered what the difference between rooms is?



Standard rooms are 450 SF, and deluxe are 490 SF. We stayed at PBH in a standard room back in 2017 and have a deluxe room booked for September. However, since we haven't actually stayed in the deluxe yet, I have no personal basis of comparison other than knowing the dimensions!


----------



## Robo56

karylrocks said:


> Is the room coffee still Keurig and can I request as much as I want even if it is 10 per day for the 3 of us?
> Do the regular rooms have a fridge and how big (in terms of size of milk carton that will fit)? We will probably make a short grocery stop.
> Laundry - is the price per piece or do they have a per bag rate? I do wish they had a self-serve laundry - 5 days in August we will go through our clothes like crazy.




Yes, they still have the in room single serve Keurig coffee machines. You can call guest services and ask them to leave extra coffee pods for you.

The regular rooms do have a mini fridge. There is not a lot of room in these fridges for large items. Small bottles of milk would easily store in the door storage and leave you the rack and small space under the rack for soft drinks, water, juice and small food items.

Last I checked laundry is per piece. Pretty cost prohibitive.

HRH has areas on the 2nd and 4th floor for you to do your laundry. Pool hop over there do your laundry and have lunch at the pool.

You can do the same at SF or RPR. Do your laundry there while you enjoy your pool time and a nice lunch at the pool.

I would call ahead to see how much it is to wash and dry so you have the correct amount money to do your laundry.

There is a drying line you can extend over the top of your tub area to dry your swimsuits on.
Have a great trip. Enjoy your stay. The staff are wonderful at PBH


----------



## Robo56

leiaorgana said:


> We’re staying at the Portofino for the first time tonight and checked in about an hour ago. We originally booked a Garden View Room but because we’re celebrating a special occasion we’ve been upgraded to a Deluxe room. I just wondered what the difference between rooms is?



As noted above the deluxe rooms are a little larger. The deluxe room has separate tub and shower. Very nice as some family members like showers some like baths.

Enjoy your stay. The staff are wonderful at PBH


----------



## karylrocks

Thanks Robo56! That is a great idea to hop to HRH, we would love to spend a little time there anyway.
So we could fit a couple quart size milks in the fridge for cereal and a container of creamer?


----------



## leiaorgana

Thanks @Robo56 and @MoeJ ! The staff have definitely been great so far. We had a wonderful welcome this morning


----------



## Robo56

karylrocks said:


> So we could fit a couple quart size milks in the fridge for cereal and a container of creamer?



Depending on height of the quart milk containers you might be able to fit two of those in the door. There is a bar there to stabilize things in door. I would make sure to get them with screw on tops just in case there is a problem you can lay them on the side.


----------



## smiths02

karylrocks said:


> Thanks Robo56! That is a great idea to hop to HRH, we would love to spend a little time there anyway.
> So we could fit a couple quart size milks in the fridge for cereal and a container of creamer?


FWIW, we brought the Parmalat shelf stable milk, in a quart box.  The box shape was easy to fit in the fridge.  Bonus would be that if you bought two of those, one could stay out of the fridge until you opened it.


----------



## MumziMom

smiths02 said:


> FWIW, we brought the Parmalat shelf stable milk, in a quart box....


This is what we are doing for my husband - he uses chocolate almond milk in his coffee (to each his/her own) so I looked for small septic packs - we will pack a few in our checked bag (along with some other yummies!  I have some food allergies/am gluten free so I will pack some other shelf stable foods as a backup.


----------



## smiths02

My TA just booked us for February!  Woohoo!  

So on our last trip, we were booked in Garden View Standard room (we did get assigned a deluxe room by luck) with the same travelling party-me, DH, 3 kids (12, 6, 6 will be 13, 7, 7 for next trip).  A rollaway was never mentioned (we brought a small kid-sized air mattress which worked just fine). 
This time, my TA has said that the phone people told her a rollaway must be listed on there and we would be charged for it $25/night-which is a big chunk $175 total but not a dealbreaker.  My TA volunteered to call back and argue more, but I told her not to bother until later as I will probably change something about the booking at some point anyhow.  
So my question is, is this official policy (5 people MUST have a rollaway) or just a matter of calling back and getting a different phone person?


----------



## MumziMom

I checked the wording on their site:

http://res.universalorlandovacation...tmsHotel&HotelId=MCOUPBH&Location=HotelOnsiteThe click on the "Accommodations" Tab;

MAXIMUM OCCUPANCY PER GUEST ROOM:
• 1 King Bed - up to 3 guests* (rollaway rental needed for 3rd person)
• 2 Queen Beds - up to 5 guests* (rollaway rental needed for 5th person)

*Maximum occupancies may require a rollaway at $25 per day, payable at check-in. Only one rollaway is allowed per room and based on availability.

From the wording, it sounds like a requirement.


----------



## damo

They don't require a rollaway.  Lots of people bring their own blow up mattress.


----------



## smiths02

MumziMom said:


> I checked the wording on their site:
> 
> http://res.universalorlandovacation...tmsHotel&HotelId=MCOUPBH&Location=HotelOnsiteThe click on the "Accommodations" Tab;
> 
> MAXIMUM OCCUPANCY PER GUEST ROOM:
> • 1 King Bed - up to 3 guests* (rollaway rental needed for 3rd person)
> • 2 Queen Beds - up to 5 guests* (rollaway rental needed for 5th person)
> 
> *Maximum occupancies may require a rollaway at $25 per day, payable at check-in. Only one rollaway is allowed per room and based on availability.
> 
> From the wording, it sounds like a requirement.





damo said:


> They don't require a rollaway.  Lots of people bring their own blow up mattress.



Guess I'll just have the TA try again with a different phone rep about 60 days out (or whenever AP rates are released).  Don't need one, but it won't break my trip if we have to get one.


----------



## schumigirl

You don't have to have a rollaway, I`ve never heard of anyone being made to have one......you can take an air mattress and use that for the fifth person. You will get bedding for it from HK. 

Some folks just make up a bed on the floor with bedding from housekeeping too.

I think the wording is to let people know there isn't a bed for the fifth person.


----------



## crazywig

crazywig said:


> Has anyone rented a villa pool cabana recently? Did you think it was worth it? We have a late flight home and I'm thinking of renting one for the afternoon. This would be in July.
> 
> I'm wondering if they book up completely as I think I'd rather make this a last minute decision. There seem to be a lot of them.



I didn't end up booking this ahead of time but actually did it last minute the night before. You book at the main pool towel kiosk. The Villa pool cabana was $75 for the day (7/13). It does not include anything but the cabana, which has 2 loungers, table/chairs, a tv and an overhead ceiling fan.

We booked it on our last day so we'd have somewhere to hang out in the HEAT before our flight. We did end up going to the park early that morning (had not originally planned on that) so only used the cabana from about 11-3:30ish but that's fine because I just wanted guaranteed shade.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

I’m thinking of doing this for our arrival day. We have a very early flight out of Philadelphia (5:30) but we are flying into Jacksonville and renting a car for the day since we have to pick up dad in St Augustine. She didn’t come home for summer break because she’s working at a restaurant there and making a ton of money!  We will return the car at Portofino. I’m guessing we will get in around noon and probably will be pretty wiped out. I’m thinking a cabana would be the perfect place to wait for our room and $75 seems like a very reasonable price


----------



## crazywig

It's totally reasonable! With the 4 of us we were averaging about $60-$70 a day just on lunch, so the cabana was a no brainer. 

There is a server who goes around the pool taking orders for drinks and there is a limited food menu as well. My husband went over to Sal's though and brought back pizza for the kids and sandwiches for us.


----------



## pryzeless

Are there life vest for kids at the pool? I am trying to cut down on what to pack.


----------



## smiths02

pryzeless said:


> Are there life vest for kids at the pool? I am trying to cut down on what to pack.


Yes.


----------



## nmo

Hello all. I will be going to Portofino on Monday. It will be my first time at the hotel and at Universal Studios!!!! Does anyone have any tips? Things you wish you the first time you went there? TIA


----------



## smiths02

nmo said:


> Hello all. I will be going to Portofino on Monday. It will be my first time at the hotel and at Universal Studios!!!! Does anyone have any tips? Things you wish you the first time you went there? TIA


If you are planning on eating at Mama Della's (we enjoyed the food, but I know some don't and it is pricey), make sure you go when the singers are there and have a song in mind.  
The woman who sang to our table had the most amazing voice!  

Look at the map if you are good with maps.  The resort is a little large and spread out, but it really isn't THAT large and there are shortcuts.  We walked the LONG way to the pool a few times before realizing that we were literally a few yards a staircase away from the pool.


----------



## cbonebt

Anybody know if the deluxe queen room with club come with sofa bed? Also if I have to request that does anyone know where the that room would be located? I don’t want to be far from the club level again..


----------



## smiths02

cbonebt said:


> Anybody know if the deluxe queen room with club come with sofa bed? Also if I have to request that does anyone know where the that room would be located? I don’t want to be far from the club level again..


We were upgraded to deluxe queen room and there was no sofa (bed).

I would think you just request close to the club lounge and request a cot (upcharge) or bring an air mattress.


----------



## cbonebt

crazywig said:


> It's totally reasonable! With the 4 of us we were averaging about $60-$70 a day just on lunch, so the cabana was a no brainer.
> 
> There is a server who goes around the pool taking orders for drinks and there is a limited food menu as well. My husband went over to Sal's though and brought back pizza for the kids and sandwiches for us.


I thought it came with a fruit platter and drinks?


----------



## crazywig

cbonebt said:


> I thought it came with a fruit platter and drinks?


I think that's just at the main pool, those were $250/day I think.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We will be arriving in 10 days. Should I call hotel directly with room requests?  Should I ask for room assigner?  

Thanks!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyMomx7 said:


> We will be arriving in 10 days. Should I call hotel directly with room requests?  Should I ask for room assigner?
> 
> Thanks!!



Calling directly will be fine.….your requests will be added to your reservation speaking to someone there. The room assigner will see your requests when they get the lists.


----------



## Flyg1rl

schumigirl said:


> Calling directly will be fine.….your requests will be added to your reservation speaking to someone there. The room assigner will see your requests when they get the lists.


 I recently called the hotel directly to place a room request...and was transferred to the main reservations line, where a very nice lady took my request and assured me she'd entered it.  After that, I waited 15 minutes and tried again.  I was transferred again, so I just hung up.  

Anyone else have this happen?  Were the room requests passed on?


----------



## macraven

Yes they are passed on

Rooms are not assigned to until about 4 days out from your arrival


----------



## UOAP

smiths02 said:


> My TA just booked us for February!  Woohoo!
> 
> So on our last trip, we were booked in Garden View Standard room (we did get assigned a deluxe room by luck) with the same travelling party-me, DH, 3 kids (12, 6, 6 will be 13, 7, 7 for next trip).  A rollaway was never mentioned (we brought a small kid-sized air mattress which worked just fine).
> This time, my TA has said that the phone people told her a rollaway must be listed on there and we would be charged for it $25/night-which is a big chunk $175 total but not a dealbreaker.  My TA volunteered to call back and argue more, but I told her not to bother until later as I will probably change something about the booking at some point anyhow.
> So my question is, is this official policy (5 people MUST have a rollaway) or just a matter of calling back and getting a different phone person?


We have never been required to buy a rollaway (2 parents, 3 kids). I believe 3 kids are free as long as they use existing bedding. I think the whole rollaway requirement is for 5 adults.


----------



## macraven

If you don't want to bring an air mattress, ask for additional blankets, sheets, etc and make a pallet on the floor between the two Q beds.


----------



## C&Jx2

I know you’re charged for an extra adult in the room, but are you charged separately for the rollaway if you receive one? Can we bring an air mattress to avoid the rollaway fee?


----------



## smiths02

UOAP said:


> We have never been required to buy a rollaway (2 parents, 3 kids). I believe 3 kids are free as long as they use existing bedding. I think the whole rollaway requirement is for 5 adults.


We weren't last time either.  It is so strange.  I'm sure I will tinker with the reservation some between now and then and maybe I'll tell my TA to ask about it and make sure they have the kids ages down right.  They were 12, 6, 6 last time and will be 13, 7,7 this next time, so definitely kids, but maybe something was clicked wrong.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Thanks!  I called this morning and I was transferred to room assigner, not reservations. I might have gotten lucky because the person I talked to was extremely helpful and nice!


----------



## macraven

C&Jx2 said:


> I know you’re charged for an extra adult in the room, but are you charged separately for the rollaway if you receive one? Can we bring an air mattress to avoid the rollaway fee?


Many bring an air mattress

Star services will bring you sheets, blankets and pillows if you call them once in your room

There is a nightly charge for the rollaway


----------



## C&Jx2

macraven said:


> Many bring an air mattress
> 
> Star services will bring you sheets, blankets and pillows if you call them once in your room
> 
> There is a nightly charge for the rollaway


Thanks! I’m trying to imagine where it fit either at PB, or RPR... In between the two beds?


----------



## macraven

C&Jx2 said:


> Thanks! I’m trying to imagine where it fit either at PB, or RPR... In between the two beds?


At rpr I had it by the window and sometimes between the beds

PB has more sq footage and would work fine either places


----------



## C&Jx2

macraven said:


> At rpr I had it by the window and sometimes between the beds
> 
> PB has more sq footage and would work fine either places


Cool. Thanks for your advice and knowledge


----------



## pryzeless

Does amazon prime deliver to Portofino? If so, does it have to be a whole food only order or can it also be from amazon? Thanks


----------



## cbonebt

What is this I hear about new laundry facility? Anybody know an opening date?


----------



## macraven

cbonebt said:


> What is this I hear about new laundry facility? Anybody know an opening date?




Yes there is an active thread about this

It opens maybe middle of August



New PBH laundry..ready to open in a few weeks.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Checked in yesterday and couldn’t be more pleased. I called last week and requested west wing and balcony or patio. We have a wonderful first floor bay view room with a patio literally steps away from the boat dock! Check in was smooth and her room was ready around 2:30. DH had to go to the concierge for help with transportation- had to fly back home this morning for a few days for business- and Nick couldn’t have been more helpful. So far all staff has been great from check in to the pool wait staff!


----------



## crostorfer

Is there a link to a menu for the club level offerings? Or can others who have stayed CL please give me an example of the offerings you encountered? Thank you!


----------



## hrhejc

We were there 8/11-15. It’s a lovely hotel. Our room was 2563, a bit of a walk to the club but overlooking the beach pool. That was super helpful for knowing when they reopened after storms. DH would sit in chair by window and report as they got ready to reopen and we’d throwing on our suits and go racing down in between summer storms. 

Club food was very good and just what we needed after long, hot days in park. We had Italian (bake ziti, sausages and grilled vegetables), Tex-mex (taco meat, black beans, rice), Mediterranean (grilled chicken thighs, orzo, grilled vegetables) and BBQ (pulled pork, baked beans, corn on cob). Every night there are crudités and dips, rolls and butter, two cold salads (chicken salad, panzenella, etc) and cheese and crackers. Wine was decent but beer was more basic (Bud, bud light, peroni). Dessert varied but every night there were cookies and two different small desserts (cheesecakes, tiramisu, chocolate tarts). Breakfast always had scrambled eggs, bacon and sausage and baked beans. Tons of pastries, bagels and fruit were also available every morning. 

Club level was so worth it for our family (DH, myself and DD10). I loved not having to worry about those two meals and just have a plan for lunch in the parks.


----------



## crazywig

crostorfer said:


> Is there a link to a menu for the club level offerings? Or can others who have stayed CL please give me an example of the offerings you encountered? Thank you!



This was the menu the second week of July


----------



## georgina

I haven't been on the Dis much lately, so don't know if this old news, but was poking around online just now and saw this - 

Loews Portofino Bay Hotel will undergo guest room renovations in the first and second quarters of 2020. During this time, work will be done by floor and temporary walls will be put in place to close off the hallways where renovations are taking place. During this time, there will be noise in some areas where enhancements are taking place. We appreciate your understanding, as we work to upgrade our guest rooms and suites. Grazie!


----------



## damo

georgina said:


> I haven't been on the Dis much lately, so don't know if this old news, but was poking around online just now and saw this -
> 
> Loews Portofino Bay Hotel will undergo guest room renovations in the first and second quarters of 2020. During this time, work will be done by floor and temporary walls will be put in place to close off the hallways where renovations are taking place. During this time, there will be noise in some areas where enhancements are taking place. We appreciate your understanding, as we work to upgrade our guest rooms and suites. Grazie!



Oooh!  I wonder if there is concept art out there somewhere.


----------



## maragib

I have tried to search for this answer. Do all members of the room need to be present at Early Check-in or can I check in for everyone while husband stays with kids?  

Can anyone describe the check in process detailed?


----------



## schumigirl

maragib said:


> I have tried to search for this answer. Do all members of the room need to be present at Early Check-in or can I check in for everyone while husband stays with kids?
> 
> Can anyone describe the check in process detailed?



They don't all need to be there now. No more photo EP.

You will give the front desk agent everyone`s name registered to the room.....you`ll be issued with the room keys for each person which is also your EP.


----------



## maragib

a follow up - can my sister (who lives in MCO and has universal annual pass) use one of the kids express pass for rides like Hulk - that they won't want to ride if she is touring the park with us one day - or is that frowned on?


----------



## crazywig

maragib said:


> a follow up - can my sister (who lives in MCO and has universal annual pass) use one of the kids express pass for rides like Hulk - that they won't want to ride if she is touring the park with us one day - or is that frowned on?



No, they take your photo in the express queue and then will match that photo on subsequent rides.


----------



## maragib

So do i need to make sure everyone has ID on them at the park for that first photo? Do they match it up that closely? How will I tell everyone's room ticket apart - will they have names on them? Or will they be distinct like kids tickets vs. adult

Separate question can kid room keys charge to the room?


----------



## schumigirl

maragib said:


> So do i need to make sure everyone has ID on them at the park for that first photo? Do they match it up that closely? How will I tell everyone's room ticket apart - will they have names on them? Or will they be distinct like kids tickets vs. adult
> 
> Separate question can kid room keys charge to the room?



You don't need ID.

Each persons name is on their own card. The picture is taken as you go through the Express Lane.


----------



## smiths02

maragib said:


> a follow up - can my sister (who lives in MCO and has universal annual pass) use one of the kids express pass for rides like Hulk - that they won't want to ride if she is touring the park with us one day - or is that frowned on?


Express Passes are nontransferable like tickets. "Your ticket may not be copied, transferred, or resold. "


----------



## hhoope01

maragib said:


> Separate question can kid room keys charge to the room?


Do you have 5 staying in your room?  If not, you can ask at check-in what it would cost to add one more name to the room (even if it is only for one night)?  The cost to add one person to the room (who doesn't actually have to sleep there) may be very reasonable and worth getting an extra EP for your sister.


----------



## Disney Ron

georgina said:


> I haven't been on the Dis much lately, so don't know if this old news, but was poking around online just now and saw this -
> 
> Loews Portofino Bay Hotel will undergo guest room renovations in the first and second quarters of 2020. During this time, work will be done by floor and temporary walls will be put in place to close off the hallways where renovations are taking place. During this time, there will be noise in some areas where enhancements are taking place. We appreciate your understanding, as we work to upgrade our guest rooms and suites. Grazie!



I know that this might be a stupid question, but would the first and second quarters be from January to June? I ask, because we arrive next August and it would be great to have a refurbished room.


----------



## damo

Disney Ron said:


> I know that this might be a stupid question, but would the first and second quarters be from January to June? I ask, because we arrive next August and it would be great to have a refurbished room.



That would be my guess.  I've been looking for any more info about the refurb but can't find anything.


----------



## Disney Ron

damo said:


> That would be my guess.  I've been looking for any more info about the refurb but can't find anything.



Thank you young lady.


----------



## damo

Disney Ron said:


> Thank you young lady.



If you go to the loewshotels.com website, into the Portofino Bay Hotel page and try to make an August reservation, the notification about the refurb no longer comes up.  If you put in an earlier date, the notification does come up.  I would assume that this means that you should not be experiencing any renovations still happening in August.


----------



## Disney Ron

damo said:


> If you go to the loewshotels.com website, into the Portofino Bay Hotel page and try to make an August reservation, the notification about the refurb no longer comes up.  If you put in an earlier date, the notification does come up.  I would assume that this means that you should be not be experiencing any renovations still happening in August.



Thanks damo that's very interesting info. Much appreciated.


----------



## smiths02

georgina said:


> I haven't been on the Dis much lately, so don't know if this old news, but was poking around online just now and saw this -
> 
> Loews Portofino Bay Hotel will undergo guest room renovations in the first and second quarters of 2020. During this time, work will be done by floor and temporary walls will be put in place to close off the hallways where renovations are taking place. During this time, there will be noise in some areas where enhancements are taking place. We appreciate your understanding, as we work to upgrade our guest rooms and suites. Grazie!


Hmmm...that may change our plans. While I do think the rooms needed a little love (I enjoy the style just some of the things were getting worn), I don't know if I want to be there during a refurb for what it costs a night.

Oh well, we have a few months to worry about it (if we get to take the trip as planned at all anyhow).


----------



## crostorfer

So, are the club level rooms all on one floor, or are deluxe rooms scattered throughout the hotel used as club rooms?


----------



## crazywig

crostorfer said:


> So, are the club level rooms all on one floor, or are deluxe rooms scattered throughout the hotel used as club rooms?



They're on any floor in the Villa Wing.


----------



## Momw/aplan

georgina said:


> I haven't been on the Dis much lately, so don't know if this old news, but was poking around online just now and saw this -
> 
> Loews Portofino Bay Hotel will undergo guest room renovations in the first and second quarters of 2020. During this time, work will be done by floor and temporary walls will be put in place to close off the hallways where renovations are taking place. During this time, there will be noise in some areas where enhancements are taking place. We appreciate your understanding, as we work to upgrade our guest rooms and suites. Grazie!


Ooooh! It’ll be nice to have a little updating to their rooms. Hopefully things won’t change too much though—we love their rooms. 

For the sake of my sanity though, I sincerely hope they don’t install those ridiculous sliding bathroom doors Loews has become so fond of! They offer absolutely zero sound or smell barrier! Their installation during Royal Pacific’s last remodel is the reason we never stay RP anymore. I don’t want to have to abandon PBH, too.


----------



## mcdaniel2903

Can anyone tell me if the refrigerators in the rooms are big enough to hold a gallon container of milk standing upright or would it have to lay on its side.


----------



## tinatark

georgina said:


> I haven't been on the Dis much lately, so don't know if this old news, but was poking around online just now and saw this -
> 
> Loews Portofino Bay Hotel will undergo guest room renovations in the first and second quarters of 2020. During this time, work will be done by floor and temporary walls will be put in place to close off the hallways where renovations are taking place. During this time, there will be noise in some areas where enhancements are taking place. We appreciate your understanding, as we work to upgrade our guest rooms and suites. Grazie!



We were there last Sun/Mon nights... had garden view, East wing.  Sun night went to HHN and came back to the hotel 2:30 ish... were awakened at 8 am to mowing/blowing outside our window, then we started hearing weird tapping noises.  Went to the parks Monday, came back late Monday night and at 9 AM the construction started - on our hall - the noise was incessant and unbearable!  We finally just packed to leave - as we passed the rooms under refurb, construction dust was everywhere - the construction workers we encountered were all wearing masks.   Ruined what we expected to be an escape from the parks and all that ensuing chaos!  I will say, the resort refunded one room night.  If I had any idea it would have been as bad as it was, I would have booked a different resort.


----------



## psac

tinatark said:


> We were there last Sun/Mon nights... had garden view, East wing.  Sun night went to HHN and came back to the hotel 2:30 ish... were awakened at 8 am to mowing/blowing outside our window, then we started hearing weird tapping noises.  Went to the parks Monday, came back late Monday night and at 9 AM the construction started - on our hall - the noise was incessant and unbearable!  We finally just packed to leave - as we passed the rooms under refurb, construction dust was everywhere - the construction workers we encountered were all wearing masks.   Ruined what we expected to be an escape from the parks and all that ensuing chaos!  I will say, the resort refunded one room night.  If I had any idea it would have been as bad as it was, I would have booked a different resort.



yikes!  Thats not good. And it’s not 1Q2020 yet obviously. We’ll be there in Dec and if they said refurb was starting by then we’d move elsewhere. Now we have to think about it.


----------



## Suprachica79

psac said:


> yikes!  Thats not good. And it’s not 1Q2020 yet obviously. We’ll be there in Dec and if they said refurb was starting by then we’d move elsewhere. Now we have to think about it.



I’m thinking the same thing. Why would there be construction sounds if they aren’t starting until 2020 Q1? I don’t want to move resorts but I am not about being on vacation and hearing that commotion.


----------



## tinatark

Suprachica79 said:


> I’m thinking the same thing. Why would there be construction sounds if they aren’t starting until 2020 Q1? I don’t want to move resorts but I am not about being on vacation and hearing that commotion.



it was so bad... I have several 20-30 second videos of the noise. Can't attach! Would be happy to send to anyone who wants to see how loud it was - pm me


----------



## iona

Our booking came with a warning that work was being done on the accessible rooms so maybe that was what the previous poster encountered? Either way it sounds like it had a significant impact on their stay 
We stayed 10/1-10/5 and saw no sign of any renovation being done so it sounds like it depends on where in the building your room is located.


----------



## ninafeliz

We just booked a standard view 2 Queen room through my husbands ASH convention at the Orlando Convention Center for Dec 6-11, it was the only room type and view option offered through the convention.  Does anyone know what the standard view rooms typically look at and where they would be in the resort?  Is there anything I could or should request?  I was also wondering if it would be possible to still look into upgrading to CL even with a convention rate?  I'm thinking since it's booked though the convention we probably can't try ahead of time, but maybe could ask about availability at check in? 

Also, any ideas why that time frame is so busy?  I tried to look at room prices not through the convention, and there aren't any available!  The only universal rooms at all were 3 of the value resorts (I can't remember which ones, but definitely ones without EP)


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

ninafeliz said:


> We just booked a standard view 2 Queen room through my husbands ASH convention at the Orlando Convention Center for Dec 6-11, it was the only room type and view option offered through the convention.  Does anyone know what the standard view rooms typically look at and where they would be in the resort?  Is there anything I could or should request?  I was also wondering if it would be possible to still look into upgrading to CL even with a convention rate?  I'm thinking since it's booked though the convention we probably can't try ahead of time, but maybe could ask about availability at check in?
> 
> Also, any ideas why that time frame is so busy?  I tried to look at room prices not through the convention, and there aren't any available!  The only universal rooms at all were 3 of the value resorts (I can't remember which ones, but definitely ones without EP)




The other Star Wars attraction opens the 5th.


----------



## smiths02

tinatark said:


> We were there last Sun/Mon nights... had garden view, East wing.  Sun night went to HHN and came back to the hotel 2:30 ish... were awakened at 8 am to mowing/blowing outside our window, then we started hearing weird tapping noises.  Went to the parks Monday, came back late Monday night and at 9 AM the construction started - on our hall - the noise was incessant and unbearable!  We finally just packed to leave - as we passed the rooms under refurb, construction dust was everywhere - the construction workers we encountered were all wearing masks.   Ruined what we expected to be an escape from the parks and all that ensuing chaos!  I will say, the resort refunded one room night.  If I had any idea it would have been as bad as it was, I would have booked a different resort.


I guess we will have to really think about staying elsewhere in Feb.  Really loved the room size for our family of 5 (and restaurant options and ambiance). Darn!
ETA: So sorry you had a bad experience, and thank you for warning others.


----------



## ninafeliz

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> The other Star Wars attraction opens the 5th.



Hmm, I guess I did realize that but didn't think that would affect Universal as well.  Do you really think that opening not only filled Disney resorts but also the Universal ones?  I was thinking only one ride opening wouldn't be as big of a deal as when the rest of the land opened, but maybe I've been thinking wrong lol.   I mean more people, sure, but not filling up like 20 resorts worth of people. We decided to do mostly universal for this short trip and avoid DHS since we'll be offsite and not have much disney time, so instead of the stress of how to get on the new ride we're going to wait until our February trip to do it.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

ninafeliz said:


> Hmm, I guess I did realize that but didn't think that would affect Universal as well.  Do you really think that opening not only filled Disney resorts but also the Universal ones?  I was thinking only one ride opening wouldn't be as big of a deal as when the rest of the land opened, but maybe I've been thinking wrong lol.   I mean more people, sure, but not filling up like 20 resorts worth of people. We decided to do mostly universal for this short trip and avoid DHS since we'll be offsite and not have much disney time, so instead of the stress of how to get on the new ride we're going to wait until our February trip to do it.



I’m sure many decided to wait until both attractions were open to go. I don’t necessarily believe that any resorts are completely full, I do however know they will holdout and release rooms closer to that actual date, I believe in hopes they could get more people to book at a regular rate thinking oh I better grab something now since there is nothing available.


----------



## hhoope01

Staying at PBH right now.  We have noticed a bit of construction on a few rooms, but nothing that we could hear from our room and it hasn't detracted from our stay. 

Also, when we checked in, I asked about getting a full balcony room (we reserved a club room).  They put us in 2663 which is on the top floor, full balcony facing the main pool.  It has a very nice view.   I think 2665 also has a full balcony with a similar view.  I'll probably start asking for either of these rooms on future visits.


----------



## CarolynFH

How long is the walk from PBR to the park gates, compared to the walk from RPR?  And how does the boat ride compare (length and wait time for a boat)?  We just switched our November reservation from RPR to PBR and I'm trying to plan how we'll travel.  TIA!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

CarolynFH said:


> How long is the walk from PBR to the park gates, compared to the walk from RPR?  And how does the boat ride compare (length and wait time for a boat)?  We just switched our November reservation from RPR to PBR and I'm trying to plan how we'll travel.  TIA!




Depending on how fast you walk it’s easily 5-10 more minutes longer than the RPR walk, also depending on where you’re room is could be further, FYI the west wing is nearby the boat dock, the boats are often and not much longer than at RPR just a few minutes and they come fairly often maybe a 10 to 20 minute wait we have never experienced a longer wait than that at PBR anyways.


----------



## CarolynFH

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Depending on how fast you walk it’s easily 5-10 more minutes longer than the RPR walk, also depending on where you’re room is could be further, FYI the west wing is nearby the boat dock, the boats are often and not much longer than at RPR just a few minutes and they come fairly often maybe a 10 to 20 minute wait we have never experienced a longer wait than that at PBR anyways.



Thanks! I think we’ll plan on taking the boat!


----------



## snappy

hhoope01 said:


> Staying at PBH right now.  We have noticed a bit of construction on a few rooms, but nothing that we could hear from our room and it hasn't detracted from our stay.
> 
> Also, when we checked in, I asked about getting a full balcony room (we reserved a club room).  They put us in 2663 which is on the top floor, full balcony facing the main pool.  It has a very nice view.   I think 2665 also has a full balcony with a similar view.  I'll probably start asking for either of these rooms on future visits.



Is this a king or two queen room?


----------



## hhoope01

Room 2663 was a 2 queen room.


----------



## snappy

hhoope01 said:


> Room 2663 was a 2 queen room.



Thanks!


----------



## tinatark

hhoope01 said:


> Staying at PBH right now.  We have noticed a bit of construction on a few rooms, but nothing that we could hear from our room and it hasn't detracted from our stay.
> 
> Also, when we checked in, I asked about getting a full balcony room (we reserved a club room).  They put us in 2663 which is on the top floor, full balcony facing the main pool.  It has a very nice view.   I think 2665 also has a full balcony with a similar view.  I'll probably start asking for either of these rooms on future visits.



Sounds like you are staying far away from the noise.  Perhaps they stopped putting guests in the rooms adjacent to construction?

It is a beautiful resort, and I wish our stay hadn't been marred by the noise.  Live music from the balcony, and I've heard (from Italians who live in Orlando) that the Italian restaurant there is the best in the area.  We just couldn't get away from there quick enough!


----------



## Disneytam

hhoope01 said:


> Staying at PBH right now.  We have noticed a bit of construction on a few rooms, but nothing that we could hear from our room and it hasn't detracted from our stay.
> 
> Also, when we checked in, I asked about getting a full balcony room (we reserved a club room).  They put us in 2663 which is on the top floor, full balcony facing the main pool.  It has a very nice view.   I think 2665 also has a full balcony with a similar view.  I'll probably start asking for either of these rooms on future visits.


2665 is my favorite room at PBR! Just love the balcony and used it often.


----------



## patster734

Anyone going to the Holiday Harbor Nights on Friday, Nov. 29th?

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/events/harbor-nights-wine-tasting-jazz


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

Anybody knows at what time is the Musica della Notte show in this season? Thanks


----------



## patster734

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:


> Anybody knows at what time is the Musica della Notte show in this season? Thanks



The website just says sunset.
https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/shows/musica-della-notte


----------



## schumigirl

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:


> Anybody knows at what time is the Musica della Notte show in this season? Thanks



Sunset.

It’s around the same time every year.


----------



## CPanther95

schumigirl said:


> Sunset.
> 
> It’s around the same time every year.



Yes. The sun has been quite consistent and cooperative at the Portofino since it opened in 1999.

So much so, you could almost set your watch by it.


----------



## CPanther95

Just came back from a trip that included my 33rd wedding anniversary and it was fantastic. It dawned on me while there just how remarkable it is that the Portofino Bay has kept up the high level of service we experienced on our first visit in 2000 until now - and for the 180-ish nights we've stayed there almost every year in between. That kind of consistent management - probably through multiple management changes - is unheard of. I'm so appreciative to have a vacation destination that eliminates any worry of getting my money's worth and removes any anxiety about trying to select the best accommodations for my next trip. But I'm most appreciative that the PBH now carries the same nostalgia for my kids that the Magic Kingdom used to have for me - and now my kids are able to share that experience with their kids. 

Rides can change, or be removed. Rides that were impressive as a child can lose their luster as an adult. However, when your memories are tied primarily to the home base of your hotel - the rides, parks and restaurants simply become amenities that don't diminish from the nostalgia when they change from what they were in the past. Without that consistent superb service, we would have never had the opportunity to now have something that special - because I don't tolerate bad experiences very well and would have likely hopped to a different resort by now. 

Anyone working there needs to know that all those many little things they do don't go unnoticed and are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Average Joes

Due to a $300 price difference we are moving on our last day from Portifino to Rosen Inn.  I understand that we can use the pool until midnight and keep the luggage at the concierge. I see that there is a shower in the fitness/spa area but does anyone know if I have to pay for that? We are club level but I am concerned those benefits end after 11:00 a.m.    Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Average Joes said:


> Due to a $300 price difference we are moving on our last day from Portifino to Rosen Inn.  I understand that we can use the pool until midnight and keep the luggage at the concierge. I see that there is a shower in the fitness/spa area but does anyone know if I have to pay for that? We are club level but I am concerned those benefits end after 11:00 a.m.    Thanks!



You can use the pool and spa facilities after you check out, no issues there.


----------



## cfoxga

CPanther95 said:


> Just came back from a trip that included my 33rd wedding anniversary and it was fantastic. It dawned on me while there just how remarkable it is that the Portofino Bay has kept up the high level of service we experienced on our first visit in 2000 until now - and for the 180-ish nights we've stayed there almost every year in between. That kind of consistent management - probably through multiple management changes - is unheard of. I'm so appreciative to have a vacation destination that eliminates any worry of getting my money's worth and removes any anxiety about trying to select the best accommodations for my next trip. But I'm most appreciative that the PBH now carries the same nostalgia for my kids that the Magic Kingdom used to have for me - and now my kids are able to share that experience with their kids.
> 
> Rides can change, or be removed. Rides that were impressive as a child can lose their luster as an adult. However, when your memories are tied primarily to the home base of your hotel - the rides, parks and restaurants simply become amenities that don't diminish from the nostalgia when they change from what they were in the past. Without that consistent superb service, we would have never had the opportunity to now have something that special - because I don't tolerate bad experiences very well and would have likely hopped to a different resort by now.
> 
> Anyone working there needs to know that all those many little things they do don't go unnoticed and are greatly appreciated.


I could not agree more with this.  Just got back from a 4 night stay at PBH and was completely wow'ed by the resort.  The staff were very friendly, helpful, and really took pride in the hotel.  While the hotel is starting to show some age, it is still beautiful.  The larger rooms (we had a deluxe 2 Queen room) really allowed the 4 of us to spread out.  We stayed in CB and RPH in the past and all agreed that PBH was the best by far.  We were fortunate to get have warm enough weather to eat dinner on the patio at Bice at sunset.  When the opera singer started, it totally made the evening perfect.  I really want to try HRH, but will have a hard time going anywhere besides PBH...


----------



## psac

cfoxga said:


> I could not agree more with this.  Just got back from a 4 night stay at PBH and was completely wow'ed by the resort.  The staff were very friendly, helpful, and really took pride in the hotel.  While the hotel is starting to show some age, it is still beautiful.  The larger rooms (we had a deluxe 2 Queen room) really allowed the 4 of us to spread out.  We stayed in CB and RPH in the past and all agreed that PBH was the best by far.  We were fortunate to get have warm enough weather to eat dinner on the patio at Bice at sunset.  When the opera singer started, it totally made the evening perfect.  I really want to try HRH, but will have a hard time going anywhere besides PBH...



We’ll be there soon, so I’m happy to hear this!  Any recommendations on what to eat at Bice as well?    Mama Dellas I think I’m already decided, but not sure on what to get at Bice. We have rezzies for both.


----------



## cfoxga

psac said:


> We’ll be there soon, so I’m happy to hear this!  Any recommendations on what to eat at Bice as well?    Mama Dellas I think I’m already decided, but not sure on what to get at Bice. We have rezzies for both.


My wife had tortelloni and I had Branzino; we both liked our dishes.  The kids had the penne pasta, which was good but a bit too spicy (and I tend to like spicy foods)...


----------



## psac

cfoxga said:


> My wife had tortelloni and I had Branzino; we both liked our dishes.  The kids had the penne pasta, which was good but a bit too spicy (and I tend to like spicy foods)...


Thanks!


----------



## psac

I posted this on the main hotel forum, but wanted to post here as well.

If anyone stayed at Portofino around December 9, when the room charge system was down, check your credit cards. We were charged $700 ($100/day) as an actual charge instead of just a hold, and were told at check out on 12/14 it would be credited, but it still didn’t hit the account.  So my wife called today and was told it was because of the system outage during our stay, that all credits have to be processed manually. Basically it would never have hit if we didn’t call!

Ps — aside from that, we really liked our stay here!


----------



## nat8199

We have just moved our CL stay from HR to PBR for the larger rooms.  I have a quick question for you all, I read back, but didn't see it.  My kids go to bed relatively early even on vacation at 8pm (they wake up by 6am no matter what), so quiet around that time is especially important to us.  Is there a room area request that we should make?  I have read about pool noise at other resorts in trip reports, and would NOT enjoy hearing loud music until late at night.


----------



## macraven

Call the hotel and have it noted on your reservation to be placed in a quiet area due to your children’s sleep routine)

( away from elevators, not facing the pool, etc)


----------



## amuse-bouche

On the online booking page, how can I tell if the suite I want to book includes club lounge access? Some of the suites say it in the description, so that seems obvious, but some of the most expensive ones do not say it and it seems like those would include club level amenities, but because it isn't stated on those I'm afraid to choose them, because I definitely want club lounge access.


----------



## macraven

You need to book club level
Call the hotel for help if you want a suite and club perks


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Saw these new photos up while looking for AP rates, looks like these are some of the newly revamped rooms.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Here are some King rooms also.


----------



## christophfam

Hmm... not sure how I feel about that color scheme.


----------



## schumigirl

christophfam said:


> Hmm... not sure how I feel about that color scheme.



Me too, never been sure about that carpet especially.


----------



## ninafeliz

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 468358
> View attachment 468359
> Saw these new photos up while looking for AP rates, looks like these are some of the newly revamped rooms.


That’s what the 2 queen room we had in early December looked like.  You mean to tell me those are newly redone?  I liked the resort and room, but thought to myself that it did feel dated and needed refreshed, and it was good that I head read they were doing it soon!  Pretty funny if that was the updated one haha!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

ninafeliz said:


> That’s what the 2 queen room we had in early December looked like.  You mean to tell me those are newly redone?  I liked the resort and room, but thought to myself that it did feel dated and needed refreshed, and it was good that I head read they were doing it soon!  Pretty funny if that was the updated one haha!





These are what they used to be and still show for these categories, we have a trip planned later this year, I was hoping they would be really nice like what RPR and HR did with there’s, looks like they reused some of the old furniture which honestly is a bit disappointing.......IMO.

Table, nightstand and dresser.


----------



## ninafeliz

It looks like they just switched the color of the wall and headboard!  And I assume new carpet, I couldn’t see it well in the old photo but ours was definitely the new one with the odd orange pattern in it.  The room was fine, it was roomy but felt a little stark and... not new...  I would say this is barely an update based on those changes, refresh instead of renovation for sure unless there’s more to be done or something.  I did like the resort, though, I just found it funny the room was a “new one”, I had no idea we lucked into a water view updated room when we were there


----------



## christophfam

I was hoping they’d change the bathrooms. Those are really dated.


----------



## have2getaway

Where is the new laundry facility at Portofino? Also, what is the best location to stay in to be both near the club level facilities and the water taxi?


----------



## DisGhost

That carpet looks like some kid just threw up a bunch of Tang all over it!

Staying at PBR in 20 days! We usually stay at RPR. We just stayed at Old Key West in the renovated rooms at Xmas so this will be our second renovated room stay lol. Not sure I will like this one as much.


----------



## tgarre06

DisGhost said:


> That carpet looks like some kid just threw up a bunch of Tang all over it!
> 
> Staying at PBR in 20 days! We usually stay at RPR. We just stayed at Old Key West in the renovated rooms at Xmas so this will be our second renovated room stay lol. Not sure I will like this one as much.


I loved those Old Key West renovated rooms!


----------



## tgarre06

Can I add a guest to my reservation for one night if we are not over the max occupancy? We are staying for 4 nights, but my dad who lives in FL is coming with us for just the first night. TIA!


----------



## DisGhost

tgarre06 said:


> I loved those Old Key West renovated rooms!


Yes, they were gorgeous! It was our first time staying at OKW and we loved it there.


----------



## hhoope01

tgarre06 said:


> Can I add a guest to my reservation for one night if we are not over the max occupancy? We are staying for 4 nights, but my dad who lives in FL is coming with us for just the first night. TIA!


We've done just that a few times over the years at both RPR and PBR with no issues.  I'd suggest stopping by the front desk the day your father will be there and tell them he is coming in for the day and you'd like a room key for him just for that day.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Stupid question, I cannot remember what size milk carton fits in the fridge. Anyone?


----------



## schumigirl

tgarre06 said:


> Can I add a guest to my reservation for one night if we are not over the max occupancy? We are staying for 4 nights, but my dad who lives in FL is coming with us for just the first night. TIA!



Just checking you are aware there is a $40 charge for a third adult to be registered in the room.


----------



## tgarre06

schumigirl said:


> Just checking you are aware there is a $40 charge for a third adult to be registered in the room.


Thanks! That’s no problem.


----------



## tgarre06

We are staying in the PB club in 7 days, so excited! Do you know what afternoon snacks they have available? TIA!


----------



## have2getaway

I’m sure this has been asked before, but just curious what section to request to have the best proximity to the club lounge and boat launch?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

have2getaway said:


> I’m sure this has been asked before, but just curious what section to request to have the best proximity to the club lounge and boat launch?



Villas or west wing


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

When we leave on Wednesday we will be leaving behind some came off dirt Coke, tide pods, dryer sheets and ponchos. If anyone can use them, let me know


----------



## peachesafs

Hi, we are coming Thursday and it will be our first time ever at Universal and Portofino. I'm getting a little nervous after reading some of the reviews about the renovations. How bad is the noise and renovations right now? With this being our first time there I was looking forward to enjoying this hotel and the parks with my family.


----------



## DisGhost

So we are going to be at PBR Feb 16 - 19. When you search on those dates, it mentions the room renovations. We were considering moving our trip to the second half of the week instead, so I searched on the 19th- 22nd yesterday, and the room reno notice goes away and it says that the pool will be undergoing renovations Feb 18th - Mar 5th. Even though the 16th - 19th includes dates the pool will be closed, that is not at all mentioned in the notification for those dates. Which is super frustrating because had we known, we might have decided to go with RPR even though it would cost more. In the end we aren't moving our dates anyway, and will be sure to visit the pool on the 16th and 17th ahead of the closure.

Once you get past March 5th, it goes back to mentioning the room renovations instead. It sure would be nice if they mentioned BOTH inconveniences taking place during our dates!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

peachesafs said:


> Hi, we are coming Thursday and it will be our first time ever at Universal and Portofino. I'm getting a little nervous after reading some of the reviews about the renovations. How bad is the noise and renovations right now? With this being our first time there I was looking forward to enjoying this hotel and the parks with my family.





DisGhost said:


> So we are going to be at PBR Feb 16 - 19. When you search on those dates, it mentions the room renovations. We were considering moving our trip to the second half of the week instead, so I searched on the 19th- 22nd yesterday, and the room reno notice goes away and it says that the pool will be undergoing renovations Feb 18th - Mar 5th. Even though the 16th - 19th includes dates the pool will be closed, that is not at all mentioned in the notification for those dates. Which is super frustrating because had we known, we might have decided to go with RPR even though it would cost more. In the end we aren't moving our dates anyway, and will be sure to visit the pool on the 16th and 17th ahead of the closure.
> 
> Once you get past March 5th, it goes back to mentioning the room renovations instead. It sure would be nice if they mentioned BOTH inconveniences taking place during our dates!



I wouldn’t worry to much about renovations, Universal’s really got some of the best around to minimize the impact of the renovations and provide a great guest experience.

You can pool hop also, if something is an inconvenience.


----------



## DisGhost

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I wouldn’t worry to much about renovations, Universal’s really got some of the best around to minimize the impact of the renovations and provide a great guest experience.
> 
> You can pool hop also, if something is an inconvenience.



Yeah I don't really care much about room renovations. Been there, done that. I do, however, care that the pool would be closed and it's not even mentioned! We don't really like the other pools much. It is part of a decisions about things.


----------



## smiths02

DisGhost said:


> So we are going to be at PBR Feb 16 - 19. When you search on those dates, it mentions the room renovations. We were considering moving our trip to the second half of the week instead, so I searched on the 19th- 22nd yesterday, and the room reno notice goes away and it says that the pool will be undergoing renovations Feb 18th - Mar 5th. Even though the 16th - 19th includes dates the pool will be closed, that is not at all mentioned in the notification for those dates. Which is super frustrating because had we known, we might have decided to go with RPR even though it would cost more. In the end we aren't moving our dates anyway, and will be sure to visit the pool on the 16th and 17th ahead of the closure.
> 
> Once you get past March 5th, it goes back to mentioning the room renovations instead. It sure would be nice if they mentioned BOTH inconveniences taking place during our dates!


Oh man, I am glad I read this.  We will be there Feb 15-22.  We saw that the later part of the week was going to be warmer, so we were thinking about having a pool day (renting a cabana) like we did our last trip, but I guess not (not really interested in that at the quiet pool).  Maybe we can see about the 17th (15th is arrival and 16th is our first day).


----------



## DisGhost

smiths02 said:


> Oh man, I am glad I read this.  We will be there Feb 15-22.  We saw that the later part of the week was going to be warmer, so we were thinking about having a pool day (renting a cabana) like we did our last trip, but I guess not (not really interested in that at the quiet pool).  Maybe we can see about the 17th (15th is arrival and 16th is our first day).



Yup we are in the same boat! Luckily, the second half of the trip is visiting the grandparents, who have a great pool!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Cannot say enough good things about this hotel. We are forever spoiled.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Cannot say enough good things about this hotel. We are forever spoiled.



Glad to hear you enjoyed your stay there Vicki.....hope the rest of the trip was as good!!


----------



## peachesafs

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Cannot say enough good things about this hotel. We are forever spoiled.


we just returned today from the weekend and it was amazing. didn't encounter any noise and wasn't bothered by any of the renovations. we spent Thursday Feb. 13th at the pool because it was so nice outside. we would definitely stay there again the next time we go back.


----------



## schumigirl

peachesafs said:


> we just returned today from the weekend and it was amazing. didn't encounter any noise and wasn't bothered by any of the renovations. we spent Thursday Feb. 13th at the pool because it was so nice outside. we would definitely stay there again the next time we go back.



Glad to hear you had such a good time and look forward to visiting again! And to not have been disturbed by renovations is good to hear.

Appreciate you coming back to update us on your trip......


----------



## tgarre06

tgarre06 said:


> We are staying in the PB club in 7 days, so excited! Do you know what afternoon snacks they have available? TIA!


I stayed last week, so I’m posting the answer to my question in case anyone wants to know! At lunch time the Club has white bread, wheat bread, peanut butter, jelly, Doritos, Smartfood, Pretzels, Goldfish, Milano Pepperidge Farm cookies, Nature’s Valley Oat bars and Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip granola bars (all items individually packaged snack size). They have fruit infused water and lemonade. They also have out the coffee, hot water for tea, soda, bottled water, apples, oranges and bananas that are kept out all day.

We had a blast and upgraded to annual passes, so we can go again for the Christmas festivities in early December. We will most likely stay again at PB in a Club room, we definitely found the Club worth it. My daughter and I love Disney (husband and son favor Universal now!), but I will agree with anyone that says Universal is more relaxing and more of a vacation. I thoroughly enjoyed not having to make fast pass and dining reservations. We were able to do what we wanted in the moment which was really enjoyable! All of us can’t wait to go back!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

tgarre06 said:


> I stayed last week, so I’m posting the answer to my question in case anyone wants to know! At lunch time the Club has white bread, wheat bread, peanut butter, jelly, Doritos, Smartfood, Pretzels, Goldfish, Milano Pepperidge Farm cookies, Nature’s Valley Oat bars and Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip granola bars (all items individually packaged snack size). They have fruit infused water and lemonade. They also have out the coffee, hot water for tea, soda, bottled water, apples, oranges and bananas that are kept out all day.
> 
> We had a blast and upgraded to annual passes, so we can go again for the Christmas festivities in early December. We will most likely stay again at PB in a Club room, we definitely found the Club worth it. My daughter and I love Disney (husband and son favor Universal now!), but I will agree with anyone that says Universal is more relaxing and more of a vacation. I thoroughly enjoyed not having to make fast passes and dining reservations. We were able to do what we wanted in the moment, which was really enjoyable! All of us can’t wait to go back!



Glad to hear you had a great experience!

We are so happy we finally became pass holders a couple of years ago also lots of great perks!!


----------



## ilanakan

tgarre06 said:


> I stayed last week, so I’m posting the answer to my question in case anyone wants to know! At lunch time the Club has white bread, wheat bread, peanut butter, jelly, Doritos, Smartfood, Pretzels, Goldfish, Milano Pepperidge Farm cookies, Nature’s Valley Oat bars and Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip granola bars (all items individually packaged snack size). They have fruit infused water and lemonade. They also have out the coffee, hot water for tea, soda, bottled water, apples, oranges and bananas that are kept out all day.
> 
> We had a blast and upgraded to annual passes, so we can go again for the Christmas festivities in early December. We will most likely stay again at PB in a Club room, we definitely found the Club worth it. My daughter and I love Disney (husband and son favor Universal now!), but I will agree with anyone that says Universal is more relaxing and more of a vacation. I thoroughly enjoyed not having to make fast pass and dining reservations. We were able to do what we wanted in the moment which was really enjoyable! All of us can’t wait to go back!


We will be doing CL in Sep.  Can't wait.  What room request would you recommend we make for comfort - closest to club?


----------



## patster734

tgarre06 said:


> I stayed last week, so I’m posting the answer to my question in case anyone wants to know! At lunch time the Club has white bread, wheat bread, peanut butter, jelly, Doritos, Smartfood, Pretzels, Goldfish, Milano Pepperidge Farm cookies, Nature’s Valley Oat bars and Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip granola bars (all items individually packaged snack size). They have fruit infused water and lemonade. They also have out the coffee, hot water for tea, soda, bottled water, apples, oranges and bananas that are kept out all day.
> 
> We had a blast and upgraded to annual passes, so we can go again for the Christmas festivities in early December. We will most likely stay again at PB in a Club room, we definitely found the Club worth it. My daughter and I love Disney (husband and son favor Universal now!), but I will agree with anyone that says Universal is more relaxing and more of a vacation. I thoroughly enjoyed not having to make fast pass and dining reservations. We were able to do what we wanted in the moment which was really enjoyable! All of us can’t wait to go back!



Now that you’re annual passholders, you might want to keep an eye on August.  That is Passholder Appreciation month, and Universal will have special events (sometimes free but limited quantities) throughout the month.  Many of the Citywalk restaurants, as well as Mythos, will have a secret menu item only available to passholders.  So secretive that the servers usually weren’t aware and had to check with management (happened at both Margaritaville and Mythos).


----------



## tgarre06

ilanakan said:


> We will be doing CL in Sep.  Can't wait.  What room request would you recommend we make for comfort - closest to club?


I’d ask to be right in the main building (villas I believe). Our first room was right above the lobby with a beautiful view of the harbor. Unfortunately the room was very tired and not up to par. We were changed to a renovated room in the West Wing but the location of that room was still very close to the Lounge. I think we were the first people to stay in that renovated room!


----------



## ilanakan

tgarre06 said:


> I’d ask to be right in the main building (villas I believe). Our first room was right above the lobby with a beautiful view of the harbor. Unfortunately the room was very tired and not up to par. We were changed to a renovated room in the West Wing but the location of that room was still very close to the Lounge. I think we were the first people to stay in that renovated room!


Thanks.


----------



## damo

Does anyone have a picture of the renovated rooms?


----------



## ninafeliz

damo said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the renovated rooms?


I posted some a couple of pages back when I found out we had had a renovated room and not realized it until after the fact!


----------



## damo

ninafeliz said:


> I posted some a couple of pages back when I found out we had had a renovated room and not realized it until after the fact!



Oh, I missed those!  Looks pretty nice!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

damo said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the renovated rooms?



Yes I posted a couple screenshots from Universal’s booking site a couple of pages ago!!!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

ninafeliz said:


> I posted some a couple of pages back when I found out we had had a renovated room and not realized it until after the fact!



I am wondering if the rooms with the new carpet, paint, etc are actually finished. I noticed in our bathroom the the furniture in the bathroom holding the towels, toiletries, and such were gone and the paint on the vanity was peeling. I am thinking that the renovations may be happening in stages. Also the carpet in the hallways looked to be the same as well. Will be interesting to see what the final presentation looks like.


----------



## ninafeliz

Vicki Rickerd said:


> I am wondering if the rooms with the new carpet, paint, etc are actually finished. I noticed in our bathroom the the furniture in the bathroom holding the towels, toiletries, and such were gone and the paint on the vanity was peeling. I am thinking that the renovations may be happening in stages. Also the carpet in the hallways looked to be the same as well. Will be interesting to see what the final presentation looks like.


Could be.  I didn’t think the rooms or resort felt like a newly refurbished one, but it was my first time there.  I liked it, just didn’t think it seemed newly updated.  The bathrooms were huge but also didn’t feel new or fresh, and had so much wasted space!  With the size it should have a nice separate shower and soaking tub, like a four  seasons or equivalent.


----------



## Suprachica79

I can’t say that we would have noticed the refurbishment had we not stayed there previously. We definitely stayed in a refurbed room, but nothing felt significantly updated, so I’m not sure how well this refurbishment is going to wear. Seems many people are in the “underwhelmed” camp.


----------



## patster734

Summer APH rates are now available for PBH!  I just switched from the Savvy Traveller water view RPH to the APH bay view PBH over Memorial Weekend, and saved $230.00!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

We switched too with a FL resident rate from HRH and saved almost $600 since we had rack there. My kids really wanted to stay at HRH, but the savings were too great! Now I have to research the bay view rooms at Portofino


----------



## disneygrandma

We were booked at RPH but when I saw the cheaper AP rates today at PBH, I switched.  I had only read reviews for PBH here on the DIS, and I felt good about the change.  I knew there would be some construction noise during the day, but that didn't bother me.  However, this evening I did some research on tripadvisor and found many negative reviews.  Many mentioned having the water shut off in their rooms from 9:30/10:00 am until 6:00 pm.  There were also many noting that electricity was also shut off, and that meant the elevators weren't running.  That forced them to use the stairs or walk quite a long distance to an elevator in another area, and then walk back to their room.  We have problems with stairs and wouldn't be able to do that.

These people said they didn't have any notice of the water situation until check-in.  This worries me a lot.  Having no water in your guest room is quite different from construction noise.  Not only was the water shut off in guest rooms, but also in the fitness and conference rooms.  This is just not acceptable!  Then I come on here tonight and read some recent reviews saying their stay was OK.  I'm thinking that the water situation must be happening in a certain area.  I don't know whether to keep our reservations at PBH or switch again.

Having never stayed at PBH before, I'm wondering if I should request certain areas away from these construction problems.  I'm also worried about what would be good location requests to be close to the pool, water taxi, lobby, restaurants, etc.  

Are you able to ease my fears about the water and electricity shut offs?  Help me out with location requests?  I'm just at a loss here.  While we've been to Universal several times before, we don't have any experience with PBH and would really appreciate your help with all of this.  

Thank you!


----------



## macraven

First time I have ever read something like this in all the years I have stayed onsite 
And I have been going since first hotel went up

trip advisor always list negative posts

Call the hotel to get the facts and don’t worry

You can’t believe everything that is written on message boards


----------



## disneygrandma

If the negative comments had been made by people posting for the first time, I would be more skeptical.  But most of these people had quite a few previous contributions, with at least one a very high number.   Since I hadn't read anything like that here, I posted to see what experiences others here have had recently.  I do plan to call the hotel today to inquire about this issue.


----------



## hhoope01

I can say that my most recent stay at PBR (late 2019) had no such issues.  There was some room renovations and work going on, but no water issues that we noticed during our stay.  And not too long ago we stayed at RPR when they were doing much more extensive renovations on whole floors, we didn't have any issues with water or other services while there.


----------



## smiths02

From my understanding (we were there last week), a lot of the hotel is already done.  I know the east wing was done.  We were in the east wing in a refurbished room.  We had not one problem.  The only minor inconvenience was the main pool closure, which should be done by early March (we were still able to have a pool day, just was earlier than we originally planned).  
You could request a refurbished room or east wing (east wing is at the far end of the resort, so not as convenient to pool, lobby, boat, walking path, but not a big deal at all)


----------



## patster734

disneygrandma said:


> We were booked at RPH but when I saw the cheaper AP rates today at PBH, I switched.  I had only read reviews for PBH here on the DIS, and I felt good about the change.  I knew there would be some construction noise during the day, but that didn't bother me.  However, this evening I did some research on tripadvisor and found many negative reviews.  Many mentioned having the water shut off in their rooms from 9:30/10:00 am until 6:00 pm.  There were also many noting that electricity was also shut off, and that meant the elevators weren't running.  That forced them to use the stairs or walk quite a long distance to an elevator in another area, and then walk back to their room.  We have problems with stairs and wouldn't be able to do that.
> 
> These people said they didn't have any notice of the water situation until check-in.  This worries me a lot.  Having no water in your guest room is quite different from construction noise.  Not only was the water shut off in guest rooms, but also in the fitness and conference rooms.  This is just not acceptable!  Then I come on here tonight and read some recent reviews saying their stay was OK.  I'm thinking that the water situation must be happening in a certain area.  I don't know whether to keep our reservations at PBH or switch again.
> 
> Having never stayed at PBH before, I'm wondering if I should request certain areas away from these construction problems.  I'm also worried about what would be good location requests to be close to the pool, water taxi, lobby, restaurants, etc.
> 
> Are you able to ease my fears about the water and electricity shut offs?  Help me out with location requests?  I'm just at a loss here.  While we've been to Universal several times before, we don't have any experience with PBH and would really appreciate your help with all of this.
> 
> Thank you!



Although RPH is our favorite hotel, we have no problem staying at PBH at a cheaper rate.  In fact, I too switched our May RPH reservation to a PBH reservation because of the APH rate.


----------



## MamaKate

Does anyone know if they do the poolside movies at PBH?  We stayed there last summer and I don't recall seeing any information about them, but when we stayed at RPR in November they had them at night.  Just wondering for our May trip. Thanks.


----------



## jdancisin

Is the Express Pass you receive when staying at Portofino Bay valid at Volcano Bay as well? I am finding mixed answers.


----------



## Suprachica79

MamaKate said:


> Does anyone know if they do the poolside movies at PBH?  We stayed there last summer and I don't recall seeing any information about them, but when we stayed at RPR in November they had them at night.  Just wondering for our May trip. Thanks.



I definitely saw them doing movies at the pool when I was there, but I can’t remember which trip. I would contact PBH to see when they do these.


----------



## hhoope01

jdancisin said:


> Is the Express Pass you receive when staying at Portofino Bay valid at Volcano Bay as well? I am finding mixed answers.


Unfortunately, no.  VB has its own EPs you would have to purchase separately.

Check out https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/express-passes.  It looks like the Volcano Bay EPs will cost about $20/person and are only good for one time at each ride.


----------



## MamaKate

Suprachica79 said:


> I definitely saw them doing movies at the pool when I was there, but I can’t remember which trip. I would contact PBH to see when they do these.



Thanks! Knowing they did them at one point is promising that they still have them.  I'll double check at check in to see if they are running.


----------



## coachyo

Just saved $600 on our stay in June in a Club room using AP rates that finally came out!  
Along with the 2 day plus 2 days free tickets saved a bunch!
Still waiting to hear best room request for Club & water taxi access.


----------



## damo

coachyo said:


> Just saved $600 on our stay in June in a Club room using AP rates that finally came out!
> Along with the 2 day plus 2 days free tickets saved a bunch!
> Still waiting to hear best room request for Club & water taxi access.



We stayed West Wing Bay View and still had club access.  It takes a little bit of time to figure out the best route between the two but it worked fine for us.


----------



## nkereina

Sorry if this has been addressed, but does anyone know if PBH is continuing with the refurbishment work while everything is closed? I had read that Universal kept construction going whereas Disney shut it down, but it wasn't clear if that included resort work at Universal as well. From what I've seen in this thread, it seems like the refurb work was almost done so just curious if we should expect delays on the completion of it now.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

nkereina said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed, but does anyone know if PBH is continuing with the refurbishment work while everything is closed? I had read that Universal kept construction going whereas Disney shut it down, but it wasn't clear if that included resort work at Universal as well. From what I've seen in this thread, it seems like the refurb work was almost done so just curious if we should expect delays on the completion of it now.



Open air construction is permitted, so I’d assume they had to pause anything inside the resort.....


----------



## keishashadow

The Phil Collins/Joe Montana suite here came up in a discussion on another thread.  We (well, not my DH who was working at home & missed out on the fun ) really appreciated the upgrade from Loews.  Thought I’d post a few pictures of this amazing suite

Entryway & kitchen


Dining Room & Living Room, Murphy bed at far wall

Sorry, was getting dark but wanted to get the view across the lawn

Outside patio area

Bedroom

Had to laugh, one my my DS and I then moved to our ‘deluxe OV cabin’ on cruise ship. Did miss the 2nd bathroom


----------



## Suprachica79

Wow, how the heck did you score that suite?!


----------



## keishashadow

Suprachica79 said:


> Wow, how the heck did you score that suite?!


A fluke  such a wonderful surprise. we were frequent guests there and in top tier of the youfirst program (RIP boohoo). The one & only time we scored.  I felt so bad, that the Mr missed out on enjoying it.  Someday may have to spring for it OOP if only for just one night lol.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> The Phil Collins/Joe Montana suite here came up in a discussion on another thread.  We (well, not my DH who was working at home & missed out on the fun ) really appreciated the upgrade from Loews.  Thought I’d post a few pictures of this amazing suite
> 
> Entryway & kitchen
> View attachment 489997
> View attachment 489995View attachment 489996
> Dining Room & Living Room, Murphy bed at far wall
> View attachment 489999
> Sorry, was getting dark but wanted to get the view across the lawn
> View attachment 490000
> Outside patio area
> View attachment 490001
> Bedroom
> View attachment 490003
> Had to laugh, one my my DS and I then moved to our ‘deluxe OV cabin’ on cruise ship. Did miss the 2nd bathroom
> View attachment 490007



Janet, I remember it now! I didn’t know the name of it though, which is why I didn’t think of it......it is a beautiful suite!!! 

Your cruise room doesn’t look to bad either, it’s nice and bright too......I’ve seen inside cabin images before........ Not in a million years!!!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Janet, I remember it now! I didn’t know the name of it though, which is why I didn’t think of it......it is a beautiful suite!!!
> 
> Your cruise room doesn’t look to bad either, it’s nice and bright too......I’ve seen inside cabin images before........ Not in a million years!!!


We usually book outsides, bigger balcony the better, love the private lounging space when on a crowded ship. since The trip was my treat, this fit the bill lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> We usually book outsides, bigger balcony the better, love the private lounging space when on a crowded ship. since The trip was my treat, this fit the bill lol



Quite right too......I`m all for being spoiled with treats...….


----------



## emcarle27

Hi! Does anyone know what a fair rate at this hotel is? We're looking to stay October 4-8, 2021. It's currently the cheapest premier hotel at $328 per night. Not sure if I should jump on it. Would love to know people's thoughts.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

emcarle27 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what a fair rate at this hotel is? We're looking to stay October 4-8, 2021. It's currently the cheapest premier hotel at $328 per night. Not sure if I should jump on it. Would love to know people's thoughts.



I’m assuming that must be a standard room?

Considering the dates that’s probably about average.


----------



## emcarle27

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’m assuming that must be a standard room?
> 
> Considering the dates that’s probably about average.



Yes, just standard garden view room. We're not picky, I work in the hotel industry and I figure we'll be at the parks more time than in the actual room.


----------



## cfoxga

I may not be 100% correct, but while researching for my trips, I don't see the base prices really change for a particular room type.  What tends to happen is that certain types of rooms will be added or removed, so the lowest prices changes.  That base price is mostly determined by the time of year.  HHN is a popular event, so prices will be higher.  Same goes for major holidays, or really any time Universal knows they will be crowded.  Friday and Saturday are more than weeknights.

Our visits are during Thanksgiving or Spring Break.  So I usually count on paying about $300 per night after the APH discount (I think it is 30%).  I posted my thoughts on how we plan trips here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-i-plan-a-universal-trip.3794121/


----------



## hhoope01

emcarle27 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what a fair rate at this hotel is? We're looking to stay October 4-8, 2021. It's currently the cheapest premier hotel at $328 per night. Not sure if I should jump on it. Would love to know people's thoughts.


As *cfoxga* mentions, specific rates don't normally change a lot, though different room types may open up over time.  For example, right now RPR doesn't show any garden or pool view rooms available.  But it is possible some could become available between now Oct., 2021 and if they do, they would very possibly be less than the $328/night you have at PBR.    So it is good to periodically check the room availability and rates.  Also while it may not happen a lot, it is possible for additional rates to come into play, the most common might be APH rates that can show up much closer to your stay dates.

With that said, how many will be staying in the room?  I ask as RPR does show Club rooms available during the dates you are looking at for about $368/night.  For that extra $40/night you could have breakfast paid for every morning, some lunchtime snacks and water/juices/colas, plus maybe dinner/drinks during the evenings.  If you have 4 in the room, the free breakfast alone would very possibly save you money.  So you might look at going for a Club room at RPR, but do note the room will be a bit smaller than what you would have at PBR.


----------



## keishashadow

emcarle27 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what a fair rate at this hotel is? We're looking to stay October 4-8, 2021. It's currently the cheapest premier hotel at $328 per night. Not sure if I should jump on it. Would love to know people's thoughts.


Is that rack or the ‘savvy traveler rate’?  It appears to have replaced the old stay more save more one.  

Since your dates are Sunday to Thursday, rates should price out lower than those that do include Friday & Saturday.


----------



## hhoope01

keishashadow said:


> Is that rack or the ‘savvy traveler rate’?  It appears to have replaced the old stay more save more one.


It looks like it is the "Be a Savvy Traveler" rate.

That does remind me of one more point.    The longer the stay the lower the 'per night' rate.  So if you could stay Oct. 3rd-8th the rate drops to $337/night for that same Bay View room.  But what is interesting is a base Garden view room shows available at $307/night as well.  And a to make things even more interesting for you, a base 2-Queen Garden view room at RPR shows available at $267/night.

So just a few more options to think on.


----------



## keishashadow

hhoope01 said:


> It looks like it is the "Be a Savvy Traveler" rate.
> 
> That does remind me of one more point.    The longer the stay the lower the 'per night' rate.  So if you could stay Oct. 3rd-8th the rate drops to $337/night for that same Bay View room.  But what is interesting is a base Garden view room shows available at $307/night as well.  And a to make things even more interesting for you, a base 2-Queen Garden view room at RPR shows available at $267/night.
> 
> So just a few more options to think on.


I’ve been playing with a range from 9/30 to 10/6 for a 3 to 5 night stay, to include 2 or 3 HHN nights.  

The pricing is indeed all over the place. It’s dropped once so far for me over the last two months, just $20 overall though.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Last year for similar dates when we were down the garden view rooms were at $224 for AP rate.


----------



## emcarle27

hhoope01 said:


> It looks like it is the "Be a Savvy Traveler" rate.
> 
> That does remind me of one more point.    The longer the stay the lower the 'per night' rate.  So if you could stay Oct. 3rd-8th the rate drops to $337/night for that same Bay View room.  But what is interesting is a base Garden view room shows available at $307/night as well.  And a to make things even more interesting for you, a base 2-Queen Garden view room at RPR shows available at $267/night.
> 
> So just a few more options to think on.



Thank you! We ended up just booking the King at $328. I'll keep my eye on it. 

When I booked it, it said a deposit for 1 room night room and tax was going to be charged, it hasn't been charged yet. Does anyone know when they typically charge for that?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

emcarle27 said:


> Thank you! We ended up just booking the King at $328. I'll keep my eye on it.
> 
> When I booked it, it said a deposit for 1 room night room and tax was going to be charged, it hasn't been charged yet. Does anyone know when they typically charge for that?



It’s usually within a few days, as long as you got a confirmation email your good!


----------



## DisneyMomx7

So we switched our Disney trip to a Universal trip this summer. Lost our FD rate at Disney and we still have AP’s for Universal so it was a no brainer

We booked a club room and I was wondering if any of these rooms have patios or balconies. Last year we had a wonderful bay view room with a patio but we are bringing our 17 month old grandson this time so figured the extra space in the deluxe room and the convenience of club level was worth it this time

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

DisneyMomx7 said:


> So we switched our Disney trip to a Universal trip this summer. Lost our FD rate at Disney and we still have AP’s for Universal so it was a no brainer
> 
> We booked a club room and I was wondering if any of these rooms have patios or balconies. Last year we had a wonderful bay view room with a patio but we are bringing our 17 month old grandson this time so figured the extra space in the deluxe room and the convenience of club level was worth it this time
> 
> Thanks!



Yes some of them do, you could request one and maybe one would be available. Portofino club rooms are typically in the villa area, although they can technically be anywhere in the resort.


----------



## Disneytam

Does anyone know when the hotel will reopen? We have a trip booked for November and though I'm sure it will be open long before then I can't seem to find anything about when.


----------



## macraven

I’m sure they will add it once the hotel is ready to have guests again.
Some remodeling was being done at the hotel but don’t remember if it was completely finished when hotels reopened 

If Loews is keeping with lower occupancy for the present open hotels, they will open the last two when needed is my guess....

I prefer not to post about how the hotels are now as it’s an ongoing change as needed.
Those that read threads might not see new changes and policy.

I might close threads when they become outdated on current information


----------



## DisneyMomx7

I made a reservation today for Portofino Bay for July 28-August 4. I believe they wouldn’t accept a reservation if they planned on remaining closed


----------



## schumigirl

Disneytam said:


> Does anyone know when the hotel will reopen? We have a trip booked for November and though I'm sure it will be open long before then I can't seem to find anything about when.



July was the date I read about. No specific date though, but it`ll certainly be open for you in November.


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

For anyone who has stayed in one of the Despicable Me Suites, are the kids beds as small as they look in the picture?  Will my 14 year old who is about 5'6" fit?  I would assume so, but the pictures on the website make the beds look tiny.  Thanks!!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Anyone know if you need to ask for a bay view room or a deluxe room to get a balcony?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Anyone know if you need to ask for a bay view room or a deluxe room to get a balcony?



They are mixed throughout, if you’d like a balcony or patio make that request, as it is not room category specific.


----------



## hhoope01

I have been told by check-in agents that the balcony rooms were deluxe rooms or suites, but that was just what I was told.  I can say that not all balcony rooms are bayview.  I was able to get a pool view balcony room the last time I stayed at PBR (it was a very nice view and it was a deluxe room.)

I asked for a balcony room when I checked in (and was lucky enough they were able to get me one.)    I had reserved a club room (which is a deluxe room.)


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> make that request, as it is not room category specific.



Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

GoofyDad_4427 said:


> For anyone who has stayed in one of the Despicable Me Suites, are the kids beds as small as they look in the picture?  Will my 14 year old who is about 5'6" fit?  I would assume so, but the pictures on the website make the beds look tiny.  Thanks!!



There`s not much info out there on the size, but I found these two posts with descriptions, one is a video. It is quite hard to see the actual size of them and I agree they do look very small.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/minion-kid-suite-portofino-bay.3694756/


Post #4 has the video on this thread. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...ds-pet-policy-question.3660861/#post-58742402
If you do go and have the suite, please come back and let us know how it was for size. Would appreciate it.


----------



## Sue M

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Anyone know if you need to ask for a bay view room or a deluxe room to get a balcony?


Hi Vicki, last time I asked I got a balcony, had bay view deluxe. Balconies are scarce, I don’t know what other categories have balcony.


----------



## Sue M

Does anyone know if West Wing has garden view rooms?  We are thinking of switching to PB from WDW in Nov.  I love the location of the West Wing building. Want to be near boats.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Not sure about garden view rooms bit we had a great bay view west wing room last year. It was first floor and we had a great patio looking out to the boat dock!


----------



## Sue M

DisneyMomx7 said:


> Not sure about garden view rooms bit we had a great bay view west wing room last year. It was first floor and we had a great patio looking out to the boat dock!


Love West Wing we had the big stone balcony overlooking bay and boats.


----------



## amyecca

FYI, I was told be Loews yesterday that Portofino Bay will be reopening on July 11.


----------



## andieb0602

Just got an email from UO about my July reservation.  TM I spoke to said they just found out Portofino will be closed until July 31st.  I was offered a $50 dining credit for the inconvenience and they switched my reservation to HRH.


----------



## hhoope01

Same rate and room type or did they update either or both of those?


----------



## andieb0602

I got the same room (garden view) at the same rate but had to ask for it.  A supervisor was required to approve it.  I was really looking forward to the room size of PF but the faster walk from HR will be nice.  I felt bad for the TM I was talking to - he literally just found out when I called.


----------



## Disneytam

I just spoke to Loews today and was told that the hotel is now expected to open on August 31 but that it could very well be a later date. I am booked for November and was told that Universal would move us to another hotel if PBR was not open. On another note when I asked about requesting a balcony I was told that was not allowed. I asked if that was a new policy and was told that he had worked there for three years and that it had never been allowed while he worked there. I didn't bother to correct him as we were at PBR 2 years ago and requested a balcony and received one. He was not a very pleasant person to talk to but I'm sure working for Universal or Disney call service is a  little difficult right now.


----------



## snowpack

Disneytam said:


> I am booked for November and was told that Universal would move us to another hotel if PBR was not open.



This worries me for our December trip as well. With 4 women that large Portofino bathroom is a necessity. Wondering if I should book at RPR for our time as well. I prefer that over Hard Rock.


----------



## macraven

You have 3 months before your trip.
I would wait to make that decision of changing hotels if nothing has been released later this month.
Then call to get info from Loews regarding hotel status and/ or change of hotel.


----------



## elkkthunder

Had a trip for end of August, got a call and email today that won’t be opened before 8\30


----------



## eargal

elkkthunder said:


> Had a trip for end of August, got a call and email today that won’t be opened before 8\30


What kind of options did they give you?  I have a reservation starting Sept. 4th and booked through AMEX Platinum hotel collection so I know I paid more than I had to.  The booking comes with a couple of perks (a room credit and breakfast each day).  I'm just wondering if they will move us to the Hard Rock or Royal Pacific.  I don't really like the Hard Rock and at Royal Pacific I'll feel like I WAY overpaid.  I may cancel and rebook.


----------



## elkkthunder

Told me to book at another hotel or cancel. I could move and keep my rate if I stayed the same amount of days


----------



## patster734

I was checking rates for the week after Thanksgiving, and noticed that PBH rates have disappeared as they did for Aventura and SF.  Checked Dec. 31, and nothing for PBH.  Jan 1 had all hotels available again.  So it looks like PBH is getting the “closed for the remainder of the year” treatment.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

patster734 said:


> I was checking rates for the week after Thanksgiving, and noticed that PBH rates have disappeared as they did for Aventura and SF.  Checked Dec. 31, and nothing for PBH.  Jan 1 had all hotels available again.  So it looks like PBH is getting the “closed for the remainder of the year” treatment.




I’ll probably be getting another email soon.


----------



## Disneytam

patster734 said:


> I was checking rates for the week after Thanksgiving, and noticed that PBH rates have disappeared as they did for Aventura and SF.  Checked Dec. 31, and nothing for PBH.  Jan 1 had all hotels available again.  So it looks like PBH is getting the “closed for the remainder of the year” treatment.


Yes I was just checking some rates for my son to possibly take a trip down right before Christmas or the second week in January in nothing for PBH until Jan 1. So I think that means only 3 hotels open at Universal now until the end of the year? We have a booking for November at PBH CL so I'm sure we will get an email sometime about changing. I think we'll just cancel sorry to say.


----------



## Tayber90

I was booked for a stay from 10/8-10/10 and my TA let me know this morning that we are being moved to RPR.  We were excited to try check out PBR, but are happy that we were moved to RPR vs HRH. And, ultimately we are just happy to get back to the parks!


----------



## patster734

Disneytam said:


> Yes I was just checking some rates for my son to possibly take a trip down right before Christmas or the second week in January in nothing for PBH until Jan 1. So I think that means only 3 hotels open at Universal now until the end of the year? We have a booking for November at PBH CL so I'm sure we will get an email sometime about changing. I think we'll just cancel sorry to say.



I believe 4 hotels should be available:  Hard Rock, Royal Pacific, Cabana Bay, and Surfside.



Tayber90 said:


> I was booked for a stay from 10/8-10/10 and my TA let me know this morning that we are being moved to RPR.  We were excited to try check out PBR, but are happy that we were moved to RPR vs HRH. And, ultimately we are just happy to get back to the parks!



RPR is typically considered a slight downgrade from PBR. Are you receiving any discount or food credits from the move. I’ve heard some people are receiving $50 food credits when being moved.


----------



## Tayber90

patster734 said:


> RPR is typically considered a slight downgrade from PBR. Are you receiving any discount or food credits from the move. I’ve heard some people are receiving $50 food credits when being moved.



My TA checked on that already for us as we were concerned about it too... the rate I had at PB was only $255/night, all in...going rate at RPR right now is about $350...saving quite a bit off of the RPR rate without the credits!


----------



## skoi

Tayber90 said:


> I was booked for a stay from 10/8-10/10 and my TA let me know this morning that we are being moved to RPR.  We were excited to try check out PBR, but are happy that we were moved to RPR vs HRH. And, ultimately we are just happy to get back to the parks!



Thanks for the info. We're headed down in September and booked directly, but haven't heard yet. Maybe we'll be proactive and just make a switch. And agree about just happy to get back to the parks!


----------



## CynBeth

We just booked for a few days here before a Disney trip in November 2021.  We have never stayed on property before only visited for the day a few times.


----------



## glocon

CynBeth said:


> We just booked for a few days here before a Disney trip in November 2021.  We have never stayed on property before only visited for the day a few times.


You are going to love it! An on-site trip is so much better than a day trip. Gamechanger. Have a great time!


----------



## CynBeth

Thanks!  So hoping things improve and we can go then.  I know it is over a year away but will be a little nervous until the vaccine comes out for all.


----------



## OrlandoGirl357

Reservations can be made for Portofino Bay starting December 1st.


----------



## Lilias

I changed my December room from Hard Rock to Portofino so fast!  I did want to see what Hard Rock is all about, buuut we love Portofino too much <3


----------



## unfreshdiva1

just booked portofino 12/22-12/26! so happy as we had just spent 4 days at HRH with our 2 dogs and it was nice, but just not the portofino.


----------



## snowpack

Lilias said:


> I changed my December room from Hard Rock to Portofino so fast! I did want to see what Hard Rock is all about, buuut we love Portofino too much <3



Did the same over the weekend. Do want to stay at RP, but just when it is hubby and I.  4 women need that big Portofino bathroom.


----------



## atricks

The refurbed all the rooms over the closure:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324378986470875138


----------



## Lilias

I miss the old color scheme   We had a refurbed room last December and I was not a fan, lol.  

That orange carpet--yikes.


----------



## hezell123

Anyone know how they will be handling the club lounge when they open?


----------



## cfoxga

Lilias said:


> I miss the old color scheme   We had a refurbed room last December and I was not a fan, lol.


We were there last year and I actually like the "dated" look of the rooms.  To me it gave it an old Italian feel, which added to the charm of the place...


----------



## hezell123

I noticed some of the links in the first post are broken now so this might be new.

I haven't been through all 50 pages of the PBH thread, but I've never seen the 2nd page of the official map in the links below. Thought it might interest some. (the links are directly from their FB page)

New "what's available" website:
https://dag-lpbh.constantcontactsit...kj9pwkRK9dhuljaONBp5jHrTq7o_S7gCtmpKW19M4H0wk
New (to me) resort map:
https://files.constantcontact.com/0a7718b0101/6a9326bf-7a87-4dd0-a167-0750883711c2.pdf


----------



## schumigirl

hezell123 said:


> I noticed some of the links in the first post are broken now so this might be new.
> 
> I haven't been through all 50 pages of the PBH thread, but I've never seen the 2nd page of the official map in the links below. Thought it might interest some. (the links are directly from their FB page)
> 
> New "what's available" website:
> https://dag-lpbh.constantcontactsit...kj9pwkRK9dhuljaONBp5jHrTq7o_S7gCtmpKW19M4H0wk
> New (to me) resort map:
> https://files.constantcontact.com/0a7718b0101/6a9326bf-7a87-4dd0-a167-0750883711c2.pdf



Yes, we were waiting for the hotel opening back up before we updated the links with the new ones we knew were coming up on the site. 

But, thanks for posting and the links will all be updated in the next few days.

I hadn’t seen the new resort map either, so that’ll definitely be added to the links in the first page......


----------



## macraven

We can only post the items once the info is released to us
Once thr info is released,
We in turn include new info right away


----------



## GreyStr0ke

I checked in today and am not happy. I booked a 2 queen Deluxe room and it’s no longer Deluxe. The bathroom has no separate tub and shower as it used to be and there is nothing deluxe about the location of this room. 2730. Thought I was in the wrong room at first and walked all the way back to the lobby to find out this is the new Deluxe room. The floor plans and description are not accurate. Front desk has nothing to offer even though it’s their mistake.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Water slide is also not working

**ETA**

It has opened


----------



## Gary2T

GreyStr0ke said:


> I checked in today and am not happy. I booked a 2 queen Deluxe room and it’s no longer Deluxe. The bathroom has no separate tub and shower as it used to be and there is nothing deluxe about the location of this room. 2730. Thought I was in the wrong room at first and walked all the way back to the lobby to find out this is the new Deluxe room. The floor plans and description are not accurate. Front desk has nothing to offer even though it’s their mistake.



As a family of shower only people... I'd take that shower any day over the tiny corner shower that used to be in the deluxe rooms.  I always thought it was such a missed opportunity to have such a huge bathroom and not have a large walk-in shower.

That said, if I had members of my party that required a tub (as the room advertised), I'd be asking for a different room.

As for location, I always thought all of the Deluxe rooms were in the Villas wing.  All the maps I've seen only have numbers going up to 2693 though.  What area is 2730 in?


----------



## hezell123

GreyStr0ke said:


> I checked in today and am not happy. I booked a 2 queen Deluxe room and it’s no longer Deluxe. The bathroom has no separate tub and shower as it used to be and there is nothing deluxe about the location of this room. 2730. Thought I was in the wrong room at first and walked all the way back to the lobby to find out this is the new Deluxe room. The floor plans and description are not accurate. Front desk has nothing to offer even though it’s their mistake.



I'm confused. Is there not a bathtub in the room? Does it have the shutters that open between the bathroom and bedroom. I thought that was how you could tell if it's a deluxe room?


----------



## hezell123

I just went and looked at the website. Is this area where the tub used to be just a closed-in space now?


----------



## GreyStr0ke

hezell123 said:


> I'm confused. Is there not a bathtub in the room? Does it have the shutters that open between the bathroom and bedroom. I thought that was how you could tell if it's a deluxe room?



This is the saddest “Deluxe” room I’ve ever seen. This property is not ready to be open.

There’s no window or anything to distinguish it’s a Deluxe room. I had to drag by bags down the hall twice.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

The reason I booked this room was because last time I stayed here I was blown away by the bathroom. Guess it’s been too long or I’ve become used to Deluxe Disney resorts or Villas. This is a value resort in terms of comfort and convenience.I would have much rather stayed at RPR.


----------



## hezell123

I remember back in the aughts thinking RPR was my favorite of the three too..but can't quite remember why. But we haven't been to Universal in over 10+ years and we need space for 9 adults (or adultish)  so we are springing for PBH. I hope they get all the issues worked out before January. It's odd to think we will have a 2 bedroom suite without a bathtub though. Lots of $ for no bathtub


----------



## macraven

Do they offer a connecting double room?


----------



## hezell123

macraven said:


> Do they offer a connecting double room?


When I called the main reservation line, before the reopening so it wasn't the direct number to the hotel, the agent told me the only connected double rooms were those associated with the presidential suite.


----------



## Lilias

Sal's no longer offers white sauce pizza  in case you have a trip coming up and were looking forward to that...


----------



## unfreshdiva1

I'm waiting to hear when Mama Della's reopens!


----------



## chris benton

Anyone know if there are rooms that have entrances to the pool deck, or very close to an entrance to the pool deck? Ideal would be something like sliding doors that lead out to the pool or an entrance to the pool - no stairs, no long hallways, no elevators.


----------



## Claudia1

We have two "garden view 2 queen" rooms this weekend with the annual passholder rate.   Does anybody have any idea what or where these rooms might be?   

We stayed here 2 years ago in a parlor suite and it was absolutely horrible.  Mold and water damage on the ceiling (3' x 4' area), blood stains on the mattress (when we checked for bugs), and missing decor & amenities.   They were overbooked and didn't have another room to give us so we had to stay there.   Front desk was insultingly not helpful when we told them we have a severely asthmatic family member with a mold sensitivity.   We think it was supposed to be a rehab room but was hastily put into service when they overbooked.   When bell services delevered our bags, he was shocked and kept saying he had never seen them give a room out in so bad a shape.

We said we would never go back but the AP rate with the express pass was too good of a deal to pass up.  Now we are nervous.


----------



## bobafemme

Our garden view 2 queens almost two years ago were clean and comfortable.  The only problem is the hot water stopped working, but it was fixed the same day.


----------



## damo

Claudia1 said:


> We have two "garden view 2 queen" rooms this weekend with the annual passholder rate.   Does anybody have any idea what or where these rooms might be?
> 
> We stayed here 2 years ago in a parlor suite and it was absolutely horrible.  Mold and water damage on the ceiling (3' x 4' area), blood stains on the mattress (when we checked for bugs), and missing decor & amenities.   They were overbooked and didn't have another room to give us so we had to stay there.   Front desk was insultingly not helpful when we told them we have a severely asthmatic family member with a mold sensitivity.   We think it was supposed to be a rehab room but was hastily put into service when they overbooked.   When bell services delevered our bags, he was shocked and kept saying he had never seen them give a room out in so bad a shape.
> 
> We said we would never go back but the AP rate with the express pass was too good of a deal to pass up.  Now we are nervous.



Garden view can be anything that isn't a pool view or a bay view.  We've had many and some were gorgeous.  We've never had anything like you've described.  I hope they gave you some compensation for that!


----------



## Claudia1

Great stay this weekend!  Rooms were standard queens but were in great shape with all of the nice stuff that PBR offers.   Great front desk and bell services.   God response with requests for extra linens and bottled water.   Also used their room service for breakfast one morning and everything arrived as expected.

We had an issue with Mears transportation (going to WDW for the day with a personal ECV) and bell services were awesome to help us get a new connection.   In that process, I casually tipped him for his help (as is our usual response for their help) and he was extremely grateful.   In the subsequent discussion, I discovered that they are still not allowed to do valet and so they aren't getting their usual tips.  So, everyone, please remember them appropriately when you use their services.


----------



## schumigirl

Claudia1 said:


> Great stay this weekend!  Rooms were standard queens but were in great shape with all of the nice stuff that PBR offers.   Great front desk and bell services.   God response with requests for extra linens and bottled water.   Also used their room service for breakfast one morning and everything arrived as expected.
> 
> We had an issue with Mears transportation (going to WDW for the day with a personal ECV) and bell services were awesome to help us get a new connection.   In that process, I casually tipped him for his help (as is our usual response for their help) and he was extremely grateful.   In the subsequent discussion, I discovered that they are still not allowed to do valet and so they aren't getting their usual tips.  So, everyone, please remember them appropriately when you use their services.



Good to hear you had such a good stay at PBH. 

And a very good point about lack of valet since the hotels re-opened and how it affects the guys who help you. 

Thanks for reporting back with such a positive report.


----------



## lap1072

Has anyone booked PBH through Amex Travel Fine Hotels & Resorts with platinum card? I’m trying to figure out if it’s worth it with the included breakfast and experience credit when I may be able to get a better rate without it. If anyone has any info on that I appreciate your help.  Thank you!


----------



## cfoxga

lap1072 said:


> Has anyone booked PBH through Amex Travel Fine Hotels & Resorts with platinum card? I’m trying to figure out if it’s worth it with the included breakfast and experience credit when I may be able to get a better rate without it. If anyone has any info on that I appreciate your help.  Thank you!


When I looked a while back, it was much cheaper to use an APH rate.  But I'm sure it depends on your dates...


----------



## mcphotography

Does anyone know if PFB's club level food offerings are the same as in the past, or is it a reduced selection. Also, are they serving the food, instead of everyone using the same serving utensils?


----------



## cornhead

mcphotography said:


> Does anyone know if PFB's club level food offerings are the same as in the past, or is it a reduced selection. Also, are they serving the food, instead of everyone using the same serving utensils?


I too would like to know what is being served in the Club Level lounges now as well.  I inquired last week and was told

"We are excited you are interested in spending your upcoming vacation with us! I am pleased to share the Club Level is open and available for our Guests to enjoy throughout the day. However, for the safety of our Guests, the food options will be pre-packaged."

Anyone willing to post pictures of the club level offerings?


----------



## Calidisneyfam

We are excited for our first stay at Portofino Bay, coming up spring break week at the end of March. I know it will be insanely crowded, but hoping the EP will make it not so bad.

Can someone answer a couple hotel related questions:

I'd love to get a Starbucks each morning as we leave for the day; does that Starbucks do mobile order?

What time should we leave the hotel to be at or near the front of the for the early admission which will start at 7:00am?

What time do boats start running?

Are they distancing on the boats, and does this result in long waits? I have heard issues with this at Disney, with busses running with just a few families.

We are one adult and three teenagers. Should we just walk in the morning? I know we can handle it, but would rather save steps at the beginning of the day.

Can we eat a muffin while we walk? Or is that a no-go due to make requirement?

I was thinking one morning we could hit early entry at 7:00 at Universal, and then early entry at 9:30 at Volcano Bay. Would this work? Is there transportation from Universal to Volcano Bay?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

Calidisneyfam said:


> Can we eat a muffin while we walk? Or is that a no-go due to make requirement?



If you are talking about on the walking path to the parks, then this should be no problem.  At that time of morning it will be rare for anyone to be walking towards you.  When we were there in August we pulled our masks down while on the walking path, and then pulled them back up if anyone was approaching from the opposite direction.


----------



## schumigirl

Calidisneyfam said:


> We are excited for our first stay at Portofino Bay, coming up spring break week at the end of March. I know it will be insanely crowded, but hoping the EP will make it not so bad.
> 
> Can someone answer a couple hotel related questions:
> 
> I'd love to get a Starbucks each morning as we leave for the day; does that Starbucks do mobile order?
> 
> What time should we leave the hotel to be at or near the front of the for the early admission which will start at 7:00am?
> 
> What time do boats start running?
> 
> Are they distancing on the boats, and does this result in long waits? I have heard issues with this at Disney, with busses running with just a few families.
> 
> We are one adult and three teenagers. Should we just walk in the morning? I know we can handle it, but would rather save steps at the beginning of the day.
> 
> Can we eat a muffin while we walk? Or is that a no-go due to make requirement?
> 
> I was thinking one morning we could hit early entry at 7:00 at Universal, and then early entry at 9:30 at Volcano Bay. Would this work? Is there transportation from Universal to Volcano Bay?
> 
> Thanks for any input!



Boats start one hour before EE begins. They still run as regularly as before.

I`d walk if I was you, it can be just as quick if there isn`t a boat waiting. Cut through the HRH parking lot. Takes about 15 minutes, so not too long.

You can eat a muffin while walking, you`ll have your masks on by the time you reach the security check point.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Anyone been there recently and can say what’s going on in terms of activities/ entertainment? Did they resume the little concerts when they reopened? Any other touches to set it apart from a regular hotel?


----------



## DCLMP

Is this resort on the Universal or islands of adventure side? Thanks.


----------



## schumigirl

DCLMP said:


> Is this resort on the Universal or islands of adventure side? Thanks.



It`s closer to the Studios.


----------



## jmtapp

We'll be staying at the Portofino during NCAA March Madness and we're hoping to catch some games in our downtime. Are there TVs located at the outdoor/pool bars?


----------



## Minnie1222

DCLMP said:


> Is this resort on the Universal or islands of adventure side? Thanks.


IOA, Studios, Hard Rock Hotel, and Portofino are on the same side of the canal, and are spaced in the order mentioned.
On the opposite side of the canal you have Sapphire Falls, Royal Pacific, and CityWalk.
CityWalk is located directly across the canal from the gates to the 2 parks.


----------



## Liberator

I thought we are set with our decision to stay at RPR...but now I read more about Portofino...

Are there any King Club Rooms? I checked several dates and there is only Club Queen Rooms


----------



## ksdaveb2003

jmtapp said:


> We'll be staying at the Portofino during NCAA March Madness and we're hoping to catch some games in our downtime. Are there TVs located at the outdoor/pool bars?


Last I was there, there was one TV at the Beach Pool.  Another great place to watch would be The Thirsty Fish.


----------



## PoohNFriends

Liberator said:


> I thought we are set with our decision to stay at RPR...but now I read more about Portofino...
> 
> Are there any King Club Rooms? I checked several dates and there is only Club Queen Rooms



There are king club rooms so they must be all booked for your days if you're not seeing availability. I had the opposite problem when I was trying to book a queen club, but only king was available.


----------



## Makmak

Is anyone staying or has stayed at Universal Portofino lately? We are headed there in a few weeks and noticed that the Portifono hotel prices are quite low so I am wondering what the catch is? Are there issues with rooms or lots of closures? Usually Royal Pacific is where we stay but the rate for AP Portifono is quite lower and that’s not typical so considering staying there, but wondering if there is low demand because of something I don’t know about......seems “too good” of a deal


----------



## patster734

Makmak said:


> Is anyone staying or has stayed at Universal Portofino lately? We are headed there in a few weeks and noticed that the Portifono hotel prices are quite low so I am wondering what the catch is? Are there issues with rooms or lots of closures? Usually Royal Pacific is where we stay but the rate for AP Portifono is quite lower and that’s not typical so considering staying there, but wondering if there is low demand because of something I don’t know about......seems “too good” of a deal



When I’ve seen this happen, usually either the AP rate is no longer available at the RP and you’re seeing the next available rate, or the Standard/Water AP rates are sold out and only Club and above are available.


----------



## Makmak

patster734 said:


> When I’ve seen this happen, usually either the AP rate is no longer available at the RP and you’re seeing the next available rate, or the Standard/Water AP rates are sold out and only Club and above are available.


I mean the rate is lower than it usually is for Portifono. I’m familiar with the ranges of high and low season AP rates as we have been for years but I have never seen Portifono AP rates dip below 200$ for a standard while RP is at AP 303$ for a standard room, which is what I am seeing on our dates


----------



## TeddieM

Makmak said:


> Is anyone staying or has stayed at Universal Portofino lately? We are headed there in a few weeks and noticed that the Portifono hotel prices are quite low so I am wondering what the catch is? Are there issues with rooms or lots of closures? Usually Royal Pacific is where we stay but the rate for AP Portifono is quite lower and that’s not typical so considering staying there, but wondering if there is low demand because of something I don’t know about......seems “too good” of a deal



Portofino has the most rooms of the Express Pass resorts if I remember correctly so I am sure it is part of it. Reviews since they opened back up in December have not been favorable in general also but you'd think they will be up and running well at this point. 

Hard Rock always seems the hardest one to get as the proximity to the Parks plays a huge part of the demand for it.


----------



## hhoope01

I do believe that RPR has 1000 rooms.  PBR has 750 and HRH has 650.  

For all the on-site hotels, check out https://touringplans.com/universal-orlando/hotels/number-rooms.


----------



## cfoxga

Makmak said:


> Is anyone staying or has stayed at Universal Portofino lately? We are headed there in a few weeks and noticed that the Portifono hotel prices are quite low so I am wondering what the catch is? Are there issues with rooms or lots of closures? Usually Royal Pacific is where we stay but the rate for AP Portifono is quite lower and that’s not typical so considering staying there, but wondering if there is low demand because of something I don’t know about......seems “too good” of a deal


We were there for President's Day weekend and it was great (Bay view right next to the ferry).  I don't think there is any more renovation construction, so I'm not sure what the catch would be.  Might be worth calling the hotel to see if they can tell you...


----------



## trishadono

GreyStr0ke said:


> The reason I booked this room was because last time I stayed here I was blown away by the bathroom. Guess it’s been too long or I’ve become used to Deluxe Disney resorts or Villas. This is a value resort in terms of comfort and convenience.I would have much rather stayed at RPR.


Thanks for your posts, so far you have the only bath pix of a deluxe I can find.


----------



## trishadono

hezell123 said:


> I just went and looked at the website. Is this area where the tub used to be just a closed-in space now? View attachment 543384


They just closed up this space? Wdw at least has wet bars facing the rooms in some of the Gf main building rooms.

At 1st I was excited to find the club level room is a deluxe but why do the std rooms have a bigger bath? They cut out square footage, isn’t that deceptive ? Lol I didn’t stay in the room before so I’m sure I’ll be happy with a newly refurbed room anyways


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

trishadono said:


> They just closed up this space? Wdw at least has wet bars facing the rooms in some of the Gf main building rooms.
> 
> At 1st I was excited to find the club level room is a deluxe but why do the std rooms have a bigger bath? They cut out square footage, isn’t that deceptive ? Lol I didn’t stay in the room before so I’m sure I’ll be happy with a newly refurbed room anyways



They must have only done a certain amount this way, or have not completed them all, ours was still the same layout with bath and opening to the room, separate shower, looked to be the same in bathroom as before, the room itself was redone. This was our experience in January anyway, we’ll see what we get next month and in October?


----------



## trishadono

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> They must have only done a certain amount this way, or have not completed them all, ours was still the same layout with bath and opening to the room, separate shower, looked to be the same in bathroom as before, the room itself was redone. This was our experience in January anyway, we’ll see what we get next month and in October?


I actually thought of that. I know sometimes end of the hall rooms can be slightly different.

If going back get some pix?

Thx !


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

trishadono said:


> I actually thought of that. I know sometimes end of the hall rooms can be slightly different.
> 
> If going back get some pix?
> 
> Thx !



I’m so far behind on here, I need to get a lot of pics posted.......


----------



## trishadono

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’m so far behind on here, I need to get a lot of pics posted.......


----------



## damo

If anyone has recent pictures of the Deluxe Rooms, it would be really appreciated since there seems to be some variance in the new bathrooms.


----------



## trishadono

damo said:


> If anyone has recent pictures of the Deluxe Rooms, it would be really appreciated since there seems to be some variance in the new bathrooms.


I googled "loews portofino bay club level", then I selected "videos". 1/2 down the page an agency did a review just 3 days ago.

This bath had a toilet ROOM, and where tub used to be the shutters are gone and it is  a standing glass shower. The tour guide mentions there are OTHER configurations as well, some have the tub/shower combo .


----------



## trishadono

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’m so far behind on here, I need to get a lot of pics posted.......


I am still waiting.......


----------



## tgarre06

We just booked for next month. Are all the restaurants at the hotel open? TIA!


----------



## damo

trishadono said:


> I googled "loews portofino bay club level", then I selected "videos". 1/2 down the page an agency did a review just 3 days ago.
> 
> This bath had a toilet ROOM, and where tub used to be the shutters are gone and it is  a standing glass shower. The tour guide mentions there are OTHER configurations as well, some have the tub/shower combo .




Here is the link... 




That is definitely a different bathroom!


----------



## trishadono

damo said:


> Here is the link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is definitely a different bathroom!


This one perfect for me and DD26. I am glad they still have tubs because littles sure do need one,


----------



## trishadono

Reposted from page 1 . Why? Because I looked at a few a times and never scrolled down far enough to see a 2nd page, it’s nice to see where everything is, including the Club Lounge, 

Hope it helps you too.


----------



## starousse

Makmak said:


> Is anyone staying or has stayed at Universal Portofino lately? We are headed there in a few weeks and noticed that the Portifono hotel prices are quite low so I am wondering what the catch is? Are there issues with rooms or lots of closures? Usually Royal Pacific is where we stay but the rate for AP Portifono is quite lower and that’s not typical so considering staying there, but wondering if there is low demand because of something I don’t know about......seems “too good” of a deal



I was wondering the same. Trying to decide between Portofino and HRH for two nights in August and was wondering why the rates are so dirt cheap. Even cheaper than HRH which is unusual. I'm wondering if it may be due to the "not so great" reviews I've been reading on Trip Advisor. I'm a little weary.


----------



## Calidisneyfam

starousse said:


> I was wondering the same. Trying to decide between Portofino and HRH for two nights in August and was wondering why the rates are so dirt cheap. Even cheaper than HRH which is unusual. I'm wondering if it may be due to the "not so great" reviews I've been reading on Trip Advisor. I'm a little weary.



We just stayed for 4 nights at the end of March and had a great time; I had zero issues with the hotel. I requested the West Wing, which I got, and it was super convenient to the boat dock. We loved having the Starbucks right there in the morning, and the gelateria in the afternoon (they have happy hour every day 2-4!). We ate at Sal's and it was very good. I love the Italian theming. We usually took the boat in the morning, and walked back to the hotel. The walk was exactly 10 minutes; we took advice from this board and walked through the parking lot of Hard Rock.


----------



## macraven

PB rates are low now as they want to fill them up

I booked RP months ago and their rates are high now because many are being booked

Hotel rates can lower when bookings slack off


Keep an eye on the rates as changes can happen when bookings drop


----------



## Elle :)

We just booked for our first stay at Portofino. 
We usually stay at Hard Rock in a Deluxe King room but I really wanted to try somewhere new. We went with a 1-Bedroom Portofino Suite. Does anyone know where those rooms are located?


----------



## Erica Ladd

Anyone have a map or link to the shortcut through HRH parking?


----------



## Calidisneyfam

Erica Ladd said:


> Anyone have a map or link to the shortcut through HRH parking?



I think I found a map somewhere in this thread, but if you look on Google maps, you can see where instead of taking the walking path, you stay on the path to go up to Universal Blvd, and cross at the light. Then walk a little ways and enter the parking lot on your right. Just follow that straight through, and you come out at the security check right next to Universal Studios. You can check your progress on the maps app as you go to make sure you are on the right track. It probably saved 5 minutes, but when you are tired at the end of the day, every minute counts!


----------



## trishadono

Erica Ladd said:


> Anyone have a map or link to the shortcut through HRH parking?


Scroll down. 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/walking-distances.3530167/


----------



## trishadono

Also 
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...ll=28.475807051516508,-81.46551007166074&z=16


----------



## trishadono

Erica Ladd said:


> Anyone have a map or link to the shortcut through HRH parking?


When is your trip? I’ll be there 5/27-29.

I had seen that map took forever to find it again.

!st stay there and I am trying to figure everything out.

That map I posted above with resort layout is a godsend!

I wish there were current cl info. I might get stuck with that duty?

ps I recognize you from wdw resorts board


----------



## Erica Ladd

We are going 4/24-27 then hopefully again at the end of June before our blackout period. In April it’s RPR but I’m looking forward to trying Portofino!  You’ll have to report back and tell me all you learn about it so I can be prepared!!!


----------



## Minnie1222

I just saw that PBH has one-bedroom suites with 2 queens. Are these new? Or just weren't available during my past visits? They are not by any chance Club rooms? Do they still let you add club at check-in, if available?

Thanks.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Looks like Portofino will have the cheapest starting price for the OI Meetup in December- this might be my chance to stay there!!!


----------



## starousse

Calidisneyfam said:


> We just stayed for 4 nights at the end of March and had a great time; I had zero issues with the hotel. I requested the West Wing, which I got, and it was super convenient to the boat dock. We loved having the Starbucks right there in the morning, and the gelateria in the afternoon (they have happy hour every day 2-4!). We ate at Sal's and it was very good. I love the Italian theming. We usually took the boat in the morning, and walked back to the hotel. The walk was exactly 10 minutes; we took advice from this board and walked through the parking lot of Hard Rock.



Did you have a standard or club room?

We have a standard room booked but I put a request to be on the West Wing. I'm hoping that that room category is available on that side.


----------



## Calidisneyfam

starousse said:


> Did you have a standard or club room?
> 
> We have a standard room booked but I put a request to be on the West Wing. I'm hoping that that room category is available on that side.



We had a standard, garden view. I requested West Wing, and I think they might have upgraded us. I've never stayed there before, but we could see the boat pull up from our window and looked out over the water, so I think we got Bay View. It was a great room.


----------



## damo

Minnie1222 said:


> I just saw that PBH has one-bedroom suites with 2 queens. Are these new? Or just weren't available during my past visits? They are not by any chance Club rooms? Do they still let you add club at check-in, if available?
> 
> Thanks.



They've always had them.  We've stayed in them many times.


----------



## Claki

I saw an old blog about PBH from a few years ago mentioning cabanas at the beach pool at PBH. Do they still offer them or is that something that went away a while ago or with Covid? It's hard to do a search for "cabana" because only results come up about the hotel or cabanas at Volcano Bay.


----------



## hhoope01

PBR's webpage still shows them listed (and provides a phone number to make reservations):  https://www.loewshotels.com/portofino-bay-hotel/discover/services-amenities

Though there is a note at the top of the page stating some amenities may be suspended.  You might have to call to find out if the Cabanas are still rentable right now.


----------



## iona

trishadono said:


> I wish there were current cl info. I might get stuck with that duty?



Yes please!


----------



## houseofduck

My daughter has to take an online final exam while we will be staying at Portofino next month.  Is the complimentary wifi reliable in the rooms?  She will have to have a camera on her while she takes the exam.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Be careful of the online exams.  In addition to the WiFi you will need a secure connection for most of the Systems that use them.  Unless the teacher has it through zoom and is just watching them.  At Royal Pacific we had WiFi but the school system would not recognize it as secure So we couldn’t access certain systems.  Next time I will see if there is an upgrade option, or I will purchase additional data and turn my cell phone into a hotspot or purchase a mobile hotspot/jet pack. Other option could be to try to take it early.


----------



## houseofduck

Dawn Peterson said:


> Be careful of the online exams.  In addition to the WiFi you will need a secure connection for most of the Systems that use them.  Unless the teacher has it through zoom and is just watching them.  At Royal Pacific we had WiFi but the school system would not recognize it as secure So we couldn’t access certain systems.  Next time I will see if there is an upgrade option, or I will purchase additional data and turn my cell phone into a hotspot or purchase a mobile hotspot/jet pack. Other option could be to try to take it early.



They use Honorlock (a Chrome extension) and Canvas at her school.  She took an exam at a Disney resort in January, but I don't think she had to use honorlock for that one.  She was able to access canvas.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Back again!


----------



## RocketChk

Hi all! 
My family and I will be first timers in August for a week to both the parks and this hotel. We are driving down from Virginia and are super excited. Can anyone tell me what the Club level lounge food offerings have been like in the past few months? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Calidisneyfam

RocketChk said:


> Hi all!
> My family and I will be first timers in August for a week to both the parks and this hotel. We are driving down from Virginia and are super excited. Can anyone tell me what the Club level lounge food offerings have been like in the past few months? Thank you so much for your help!



We didn't stay club level, but I can tell you the hotel is beautiful! Check out the gelato place--happy hour every day 2-4!


----------



## patssoxfan

We are here now and breakfast is usually breakfast sandwiches, hard boiled eggs, breakfast potatoes, cereal, bagels and various pastries.  In the afternoon they have had vegetables and dip and bags of chips.  At night they have veggies and dip, rolls and different hot dishes every night.  One night it was steak, rice and grilled veggies and another night it was a chicken dish with vegetables.  And they still have beer and wine in the evening also.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Quick Question & yes, I'm probably overthinking this (shocker!): We've booked one night here during our week long stay in a couple of weeks for the 2 days of Express Passes. We're actually staying at Cabana Bay for week. We know we'll need to pop over that morning and "check in" to get the room keys that serve as our XPs but we don't know that we want to actually stay here that night - may just stay at CBBR. What are the check out options? Will we need to come back over the next morning to officially check out OR can this be done by email, text or phone? TIA!


----------



## patster734

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Quick Question & yes, I'm probably overthinking this (shocker!): We've booked one night here during our week long stay in a couple of weeks for the 2 days of Express Passes. We're actually staying at Cabana Bay for week. We know we'll need to pop over that morning and "check in" to get the room keys that serve as our XPs but we don't know that we want to actually stay here that night - may just stay at CBBR. What are the check out options? Will we need to come back over the next morning to officially check out OR can this be done by email, text or phone? TIA!



After checking in, most communication will be over text, and yes, you will be able to checkout over text.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Thanks so much patster734! That's exactly what I was hoping


----------



## FoxC63

Woo Hoo!  Booked for late October, first time at this resort and we're bringing our son's friend. 

Which reminds me, I booked for 4 adults and just realized Dan the Man is only 17 years old so technically not an adult.  Does it matter? I did notice  "*AS OF MAY 2020 THE CHARGE FOR A THIRD ADULT PER ROOM GOES UP TO $40 PER NIGHT. THIS EXTRA CHARGE IS FOR AGED 18 AND OVER.* "

We have club level.


----------



## macraven

FoxC63 said:


> Woo Hoo!  Booked for late October, first time at this resort and we're bringing our son's friend.
> 
> Which reminds me, I booked for 4 adults and just realized Dan the Man is only 17 years old so technically not an adult.  Does it matter? I did notice  "*AS OF MAY 2020 THE CHARGE FOR A THIRD ADULT PER ROOM GOES UP TO $40 PER NIGHT. THIS EXTRA CHARGE IS FOR AGED 18 AND OVER.* "
> 
> We have club level.



you can call or wait until you check in to correct the booking to 3 adults and 1 child (17 yo) on your reservation.

Why pay $40 plus tax extra for each night you stay there as one teen is 17.


----------



## LaDonna

So excited booked us for one night right before we do four nights at pop(just doing a cheap hotel for the night between Portofino and Pop) , and for the first time ever we will be visiting with no kids!
extremely frugal so this will be the first time we’ve ever spent that much on a hotel right!


----------



## MomtothreeEs

Club level late April 2021

I’m hoping this might help someone now. I’m not so good with taking pics, but this is a try. We are leaving tomorrow from PBR, and we added club level to our minion room. We did this previously in late 2018, so I can kind of compare club level from back then to now. For our family of five, it’s still a good deal. I don’t regret our decision one bit. Due to covid, the food definitively seems less attractive. Fewer options for breakfast, dinner, and desserts, and the quality of food was so-so. However, it was fast, convenient, and the servers working there are soooo incredibly friendly and helpful.  My kids were always able to find something to eat.  The wine pours were awesome. Everything is individually wrapped, and the servers serve you everything. I actually really appreciate the new way of doing buffets in general.

Otherwise, club level rules and policies are the same. We took many snacks and waters to go. I will always try to add club level when we stay at PBR. I highly recommend it.


----------



## MomtothreeEs

Club level wine pour...

club menu for a few nights...


----------



## chimoe

MomtothreeEs said:


> Club level late April 2021
> 
> I’m hoping this might help someone now. I’m not so good with taking pics, but this is a try. We are leaving tomorrow from PBR, and we added club level to our minion room. We did this previously in late 2018, so I can kind of compare club level from back then to now. For our family of five, it’s still a good deal. I don’t regret our decision one bit. Unfortunately due to covid, the food definitively seems less attractive. Fewer options for breakfast, dinner, and desserts, and the quality of food was so-so. However, it was fast, convenient, and the servers working there are soooo incredibly friendly and helpful.  The wine pours were awesome. Everything is individually wrapped, and the servers serve you everything. I actually really appreciate the new way of doing buffets in general.
> 
> Otherwise, club level rules and policies are the same. We took many snacks and waters to go. I will always try to add club level when we stay at PBR]



how much extra per night did you pay to add the CL lounge to your room.  We went in 2019 ame feb 2020 and did club level room. I didn’t book it this time since I was worried the offerings would be reduced. But I may consider upgrading on-site Id possible.


----------



## FoxC63

MomtothreeEs said:


> Club level late April 2021
> 
> I’m hoping this might help someone now. I’m not so good with taking pics, but this is a try. We are leaving tomorrow from PBR, and we added club level to our minion room. We did this previously in late 2018, so I can kind of compare club level from back then to now. For our family of five, it’s still a good deal. I don’t regret our decision one bit. Due to covid, the food definitively seems less attractive. Fewer options for breakfast, dinner, and desserts, and the quality of food was so-so. However, it was fast, convenient, and the servers working there are soooo incredibly friendly and helpful.  My kids were always able to find something to eat.  The wine pours were awesome. Everything is individually wrapped, and the servers serve you everything. I actually really appreciate the new way of doing buffets in general.
> 
> Otherwise, club level rules and policies are the same. We took many snacks and waters to go. I will always try to add club level when we stay at PBR. I highly recommend it.



Thanks for the photos and feedback!  Wow, I didn't know you could add CL to a room.  Is this the same for all Loew's property?


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for the photos and feedback!  Wow, I didn't know you could add CL to a room.  Is this the same for all Loew's property?



Yes, if available.

Certainly true of RP as I do know a couple of people who mentioned they have done it that way, but only if CL occupancy was low enough to accommodate it. Also read on here several who had asked to do that and were declined.


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> Yes, if available.
> 
> Certainly true of RP as I do know a couple of people who mentioned they have done it that way, but only if CL occupancy was low enough to accommodate it. Also read on here several who had asked to do that and were declined.



Good to know!  I'm thinking the cost of adding CL depends when you're going as well?  Like higher during peak season?


----------



## Smiley998

We are staying at Portofino in June of the this year, but unfortunately club level isn't available during our stay.   I've heard that the only places to get breakfast at this time are Trattoria del Porto or Starbucks. I've been able to find the menu and prices for tdp, but I cannot find anything on what breakfast options are available (and their prices) at Starbucks.
Does anyone out there have any info. on their offerings?
Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## snowpack

Do not have breakfast at Trattoria. We did in December and it was awful, service and the food. Get up a little earlier and go to Islands at the Royal Pacific or the Kitchen at Hard Rock


----------



## patster734

snowpack said:


> Do not have breakfast at Trattoria. We did in December and it was awful, service and the food. Get up a little earlier and go to Islands at the Royal Pacific or the Kitchen at Hard Rock



Lol!  I’ve always considered RPR to have the best breakfast on property.


----------



## iona

The Gelataria next to the Starbucks also offers pastries, etc at breakfast https://gelateria.constantcontactsites.com/breakfast-selections

We’ve not been recently but the drinks in the Starbucks used to be a lot more expensive than at the Starbucks at CityWalk or in the parks. I don’t know if that’s still the case.


----------



## Smiley998

We are more of an eggs and bacon/sausage group and were hoping Starbucks might offer some decent breakfast sandwiches at a descent price. 
It sounds like that might be wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## trishadono

MomtothreeEs said:


> Club level wine pour...
> View attachment 571971
> club menu for a few nights...
> View attachment 571974


Awesome! I have a Thurs and Fri evening.

Love the wine pour too!

Oh do they let you take some out of the lounge at 7p?


----------



## TikiRob

I've seen a lot of great information on room requests.  I've used Touring Plans to fax requests to Disney.  Is there something similar?  If not, when is the best time to call (i.e. 30 days out, 1 week, etc)?


----------



## schumigirl

TikiRob said:


> I've seen a lot of great information on room requests.  I've used Touring Plans to fax requests to Disney.  Is there something similar?  If not, when is the best time to call (i.e. 30 days out, 1 week, etc)?



Rooms are allocated 5/6 days out. If you call before then your request will be added to your reservation.


----------



## Disney Ron

Since the refurb do some of the rooms have a glass shower instead of a tub/shower? I'm talking about a regular 2 queen room.

TIA!


----------



## trishadono

Disney Ron said:


> Since the refurb do some of the rooms have a glass shower instead of a tub/shower? I'm talking about a regular 2 queen room.
> 
> TIA!


There are several videos on youtube showing current rooms. I have seen full shower.


----------



## Disney Ron

trishadono said:


> There are several videos on youtube showing current rooms. I have seen full shower.



I've seen them also, but one of them said Club Level and these weren't deluxe rooms so I'm confused.

Thanks for answering.


----------



## hhoope01

Disney Ron said:


> I've seen them also, but one of them said Club Level and these weren't deluxe rooms so I'm confused.


I may be misunderstanding your comment, but CL rooms are Deluxe rooms.   That is one of the benefits with getting a CL room, you also get a Deluxe 490 sqft room as well.


----------



## trishadono

Disney Ron said:


> I've seen them also, but one of them said Club Level and these weren't deluxe rooms so I'm confused.
> 
> Thanks for answering.


It is confusing . The regular rooms and deluxe look so much alike! The deluxe is just a little bigger but doesn’t show well in pictures.


----------



## Disney Ron

hhoope01 said:


> I may be misunderstanding your comment, but CL rooms are Deluxe rooms.   That is one of the benefits with getting a CL room, you also get a Deluxe 490 sqft room as well.



I know what deluxe rooms look like, but the video I saw recently showed the toilet that now has a door separating it from the sink area and where the tub was now was a glass shower. So I'm guessing they now have non deluxe rooms that have a glass shower as an option to the tub like RPR has. 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## gatormom2tots

If we want to arrive at IOA hour before park opening (9AM-US has early entry that day at 8AM) what time does the first boat ride leave?  As best I can tell from google is the first boat would be at 7:30- but is this reliable and/or accurate?  Or should we plan on just walking to make sure we get to the gates by 8AM?

We are only staying 1 night so will be driving over at the crack of dawn from our vacation home to check-in, get our express passes and jump in line for Hagrids!


----------



## lopo1974

My family is staying at Portofino Bay in mid June for 5 nights club level.  Any room/wing recommendations?


----------



## trishadono

gatormom2tots said:


> If we want to arrive at IOA hour before park opening (9AM-US has early entry that day at 8AM) what time does the first boat ride leave?  As best I can tell from google is the first boat would be at 7:30- but is this reliable and/or accurate?  Or should we plan on just walking to make sure we get to the gates by 8AM?
> 
> We are only staying 1 night so will be driving over at the crack of dawn from our vacation home to check-in, get our express passes and jump in line for Hagrids!



My plan is to head out 730-45. If boat there great if not I will walk. DD did do a few rides before getting in hagrids line a few weeks ago. The ride died and they waited 2 hours for nothing. You also don't have your phones with you in line/ in lockers. Keep that in mind.



lopo1974 said:


> My family is staying at Portofino Bay in mid June for 5 nights club level.  Any room/wing recommendations?


I don't really know but was hoping for a balcony (ask at check in ) or villa section because it seems nice and centrally located. 

Maybe someone will respond with experience.


----------



## Minnie1222

lopo1974 said:


> My family is staying at Portofino Bay in mid June for 5 nights club level.  Any room/wing recommendations?


We have been placed in the Villa wing, garden view in our past few visits. I am under the assumption that's where all the standard club rooms are located.


----------



## Calidisneyfam

Smiley998 said:


> We are more of an eggs and bacon/sausage group and were hoping Starbucks might offer some decent breakfast sandwiches at a descent price.
> It sounds like that might be wishful thinking on my part.



we were there in April and went to Starbucks each morning for coffee. We brought muffins and donut holes from home, so we didn’t buy food there, but they had the full assortment that most Starbucks have, lots of kinds of egg sandwiches and wraps. In general the prices seemed pretty normal for Starbucks (overpriced, but usual for them!).


----------



## iona

Minnie1222 said:


> We have been placed in the Villa wing, garden view in our past few visits. I am under the assumption that's where all the standard club rooms are located.



We’ve always been in the Villa Wing when booking Club too but have had bay views sometimes (including one occasion when we were a few floors above Sal’s - that was a great view!). I think our favourite place to be is near the elevator to the Beach Pool.


----------



## Minnie1222

iona said:


> We’ve always been in the Villa Wing when booking Club too but have had bay views sometimes (including one occasion when we were a few floors above Sal’s - that was a great view!). I think our favourite place to be is near the elevator to the Beach Pool.


This sounds great! I will definitely ask for a bay view next time. I wish they would have an option of garden vs. bay view club room. Or maybe they do and we just don't know about it?


----------



## trishadono

Minnie1222 said:


> This sounds great! I will definitely ask for a bay view next time. I wish they would have an option of garden vs. bay view club room. Or maybe they do and we just don't know about it?


When checking in I generally ask at a resort if I have any preferences. Doesn't matter when or where but about 1//2 the time they can accommodate,  the others not. So its worth a moment to make a request. Good luck!


----------



## mamapenguin

Where are the garden view rooms in relation to the walking path and boat?


----------



## LaDonna

We had a Gardenview Saturday night we ended up in the East wing I had asked for West Wing(I think technically those are not considered Gardenview though)just for the sheer walking it takes to get all the way to our room from transportation and even to get to our car if needed I will not book here again


----------



## mamapenguin

LaDonna said:


> We had a Gardenview Saturday night we ended up in the East wing I had asked for West Wing(I think technically those are not considered Gardenview though)just for the sheer walking it takes to get all the way to our room from transportation and even to get to our car if needed I will not book here again


Thank you. Maybe I will cancel and stick with Sapphire.


----------



## bobafemme

I really liked the space in the Portofino rooms and our daughter loved the tub window (and I liked soaking my feet in the tub. I'm curious to see what type of bathroom we'll get as I see folks most positive yes tub and no tub.  @LaDonna, it is a ton of walking once you are in the resort, but we figured the pass & room size were worth it (previous visits were mostly RPR and CB).


----------



## twentyco

bobafemme said:


> I really liked the space in the Portofino rooms and our daughter loved the tub window (and I liked soaking my feet in the tub. I'm curious to see what type of bathroom we'll get as I see folks most positive yes tub and no tub.  @LaDonna, it is a ton of walking once you are in the resort, but we figured the pass & room size were worth it (previous visits were mostly RPR and CB).



My daughter and I just stayed at PB this past week, in a regular garden view room (2 queens).  We had a full shower and no tub.  Our room was in the Villa area, which was a decent location.


----------



## LaDonna

bobafemme said:


> I really liked the space in the Portofino rooms and our daughter loved the tub window (and I liked soaking my feet in the tub. I'm curious to see what type of bathroom we'll get as I see folks most positive yes tub and no tub.  @LaDonna, it is a ton of walking once you are in the resort, but we figured the pass & room size were worth it (previous visits were mostly RPR and CB).



yes this is the main reason why we chose this resort for the express passes with AP discount, if one of the other express pass hotels are  cheaper I will grab that one in future
Otherwise it was a very beautiful resort(we also don’t spend much time in our room/resort)


----------



## MamaKate

twentyco said:


> My daughter and I just stayed at PB this past week, in a regular garden view room (2 queens).  We had a full shower and no tub.  Our room was in the Villa area, which was a decent location.



So not all of the standard/garden view rooms have tubs?  If not, do most have tubs?  I'll need one for my younger daughter...


----------



## twentyco

MamaKate said:


> So not all of the standard/garden view rooms have tubs?  If not, do most have tubs?  I'll need one for my younger daughter...



Ours definitely did not, and as far as I know it was not a handicapped accessible room or anything.  I think this is something that changed with the recent renovation, but I am no expert.  Maybe call the hotel to ask?  Or perhaps someone else here knows.  We were definitely booked into a standard 2 queen room, and I believe that is what we received.


----------



## trishadono

MamaKate said:


> So not all of the standard/garden view rooms have tubs?  If not, do most have tubs?  I'll need one for my younger daughter...


I think they have both, with and without tub. Ask at checkin for one.

I arrive Thursday, if I get a chance  I’ll ask. Dd arrives before me and will check in, however I’m staying cl so they should know in the lounge,


----------



## trishadono

Our cL/ deluxe room bath area . Room looks like pictures .


----------



## trishadono

Our cL/ deluxe room bath area . Room looks like pictures . View attachment 577915View attachment 577916View attachment 577917


----------



## trishadono

6th floor balcony !

We checked in at 11a and request met .

We have only grabbed water so water from lounge but heading there soon .


----------



## Disney Ron

Does PBH have the length of stay mugs that RPR has? And if so where do you fill them?

TIA!!!


----------



## jods

trishadono said:


> 6th floor balcony !
> 
> We checked in at 11a and request met .
> 
> We have only grabbed water so water from lounge but heading there soon .
> 
> View attachment 577919View attachment 577920View attachment 577921


Have the best time!


----------



## maxsmom

Never stayed here and booked a last minute trip. We have a bay view room. It seems some have balconies. We could only find to mark high floor. We would like to have a balcony and be close to a main pool. Are either of these an option for our room category? Can you even make room requests and if so how do you go about doing that? Thanks! Sorry, haven't had time to read much yet.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

maxsmom said:


> Never stayed here and booked a last minute trip. We have a bay view room. It seems some have balconies. We could only find to mark high floor. We would like to have a balcony and be close to a main pool. Are either of these an option for our room category? Can you even make room requests and if so how do you go about doing that? Thanks! Sorry, haven't had time to read much yet.


Balconies can only be requested at check in. You can give the hotel a call a week out from your stay - or now if you'd like - to request being close to the pool so they can note it on your ressie.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

maxsmom said:


> Never stayed here and booked a last minute trip. We have a bay view room. It seems some have balconies. We could only find to mark high floor. We would like to have a balcony and be close to a main pool. Are either of these an option for our room category? Can you even make room requests and if so how do you go about doing that? Thanks! Sorry, haven't had time to read much yet.



You could possibly get those requests fulfilled staying in the west wing, the pool would be on the opposite side of your Bay View room but not far.


----------



## hhoope01

maxsmom said:


> Never stayed here and booked a last minute trip. We have a bay view room. It seems some have balconies. We could only find to mark high floor. We would like to have a balcony and be close to a main pool. Are either of these an option for our room category? Can you even make room requests and if so how do you go about doing that? Thanks! Sorry, haven't had time to read much yet.


I don't know how true it is, but I was told a number of years back that the balcony rooms were Deluxe rooms.    I can say that since we have been reserving CL access rooms (which come with Deluxe rooms) we have had pretty good luck getting balcony rooms.  And yes, we request them when we check in which is usually very early in the morning (probably before most others have checked-in and might request a balcony before we got there.)

One note about asking for a balcony room, there are 2 types of balconies, full like in the pictures a couple of posts up and Juliet balconies.   If you prefer one over the other, I'd suggest asking for that specific type of balcony.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Does anyone know what the pool hours are?  I've tried searching but didn't see anything.


----------



## CRSTEPHE

Are the hot tubs open?


----------



## maxsmom

Ok, I am working through this thread but I have questions. Sorry if they’ve been asked and I haven’t come to them yet.

I’m confused about deluxe rooms and club level rooms. I've seen where some say they have some kind of club level access or something? I know they are bigger.

What are the soaps and stuff in the bathroom? Like what all do they give you to use so I know what to bring. Also what is the brand?

Tell me about pool cabanas. How far are so they need to be booked? How much are they and for how long do you get them? Ex half day, full day?
Thanks


----------



## houseofthrees

trishadono said:


> 6th floor balcony !
> 
> We checked in at 11a and request met .
> 
> We have only grabbed water so water from lounge but heading there soon .
> 
> View attachment 577919View attachment 577920View attachment 577921



We have stayed in that exact same room twice now.


----------



## jods

houseofthrees said:


> We have stayed in that exact same room twice now.


Did you request a balcony?  If so, when?  At check in or you called? Thanks.


----------



## CJK

Standard rooms don't have balconies, right? We aren't staying club level, and just assumed a balcony wasn't possible. Is that correct? TIA!


----------



## hhoope01

That matches my understanding.   I had been told that the balcony rooms were Deluxe rooms.  To get a Deluxe room, you either directly reserve one, you reserve a CL room, or you get an upgrade.  I wouldn't count on an upgrade happening.  I'm sure that once in a while they may happen, but I doubt it is very often and even then probably only when they have lots of availability (which doesn't seem to be the case right now.)  

And the couple of times I've received a balcony room, I asked at check-in.  I've not been able to get one reserved before check-in.  So my plan is normally to check-in as early as possible (i.e. 7am or earlier.)  That way I'm the first person that day asking for a balcony room. To be fully transparent, the couple of times I did get a balcony, I had also reserved a CL access room.  So not sure if that helped or not as I hadn't asked for a balcony before we started staying in CL rooms.


----------



## CJK

hhoope01 said:


> That matches my understanding.   I had been told that the balcony rooms were Deluxe rooms.  To get a Deluxe room, you either directly reserve one, you reserve a CL room, or you get an upgrade.  I wouldn't count on an upgrade happening.  I'm sure that once in a while they may happen, but I doubt it is very often and even then probably only when they have lots of availability (which doesn't seem to be the case right now.)
> 
> And the couple of times I've received a balcony room, I asked at check-in.  I've not been able to get one reserved before check-in.  So my plan is normally to check-in as early as possible (i.e. 7am or earlier.)  That way I'm the first person that day asking for a balcony room. To be fully transparent, the couple of times I did get a balcony, I had also reserved a CL access room.  So not sure if that helped or not as I hadn't asked for a balcony before we started staying in CL rooms.


Thanks for the info! I love PB, but always wished we could have a balcony. It sounds like it's not very likely that we'll get one, but it's worth asking. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Magical2017

Just wanted to say that we loved PB. We had a garden view room and were placed in the west wing, near the water taxi entrance and beginning of the walking paths to the parks. We had a lovely view of the main pool on the second floor. I had considered switching to water view but am glad we did not--we spent most of our time at the pool (great slide) or at the parks. The rooms were very clean and spacious. I see what people mean about the large bath rooms! Our room had a tub and so we were able to hang swimsuits to dry. We texted the front desk when we needed more coffee and towels, and when I forgot my razor. They responded immediately. We had excellent service from start to finish.


----------



## mamapenguin

Magical2017 said:


> Just wanted to say that we loved PB. We had a garden view room and were placed in the west wing, near the water taxi entrance and beginning of the walking paths to the parks. We had a lovely view of the main pool on the second floor. I had considered switching to water view but am glad we did not--we spent most of our time at the pool (great slide) or at the parks. The rooms were very clean and spacious. I see what people mean about the large bath rooms! Our room had a tub and so we were able to hang swimsuits to dry. We texted the front desk when we needed more coffee and towels, and when I forgot my razor. They responded immediately. We had excellent service from start to finish.


Did you request West Wing?


----------



## houseofthrees

jods said:


> Did you request a balcony?  If so, when?  At check in or you called? Thanks.


We usually request it when we book and call to verify our requests before we arrive.  We do typically stay club level, so that has probably helped.


----------



## trishadono

jods said:


> Did you request a balcony?  If so, when?  At check in or you called? Thanks.


At check in.


----------



## trishadono

Some more from our stay.

It was my 2nd universal trip with 1st at Hard Rock for 2010 WWOHP opening.

So many things to compare:

Room: better than HR with more space and private bath really helped.
Compared to WDW where I have stayed at all except SSR it was same or less than a moderate to me. Theme was week. The halls were white walls with blue doors , that’s it. Room had a picture on the wall from Italy, a bit of marble and that was it. There wasn’t friendly maids greeting you in the hall, no anybody anywhere. I go to wdw so often I’m used to being greeted all day.

Note:the boat staff was the friendliest by far of anywhere,THEY were great!

Boats were pretty timely. However we did walk one morning because the line looked long. Coming back never waited more than 5-10.

Walk was pretty so we did enjoy it.

Pool, we did go out Friday night. Wine was meh at the bar. The rum as well . However the chicken tenders and fries were hot, fresh and tasty . Pool water was warm and I enjoyed the pool and sandy beach. I had fun with dd and bf. I knew he was proposing  the next day at Wdw so I was happy to have this alone time with them.

Parks! Oh my what a difference from wdw. We loved the no mask policy that changed Saturday, The on / off thing got annoying lol! Hagrid s. and  Velosicoastser?? Holy cow I thought I was gonna die 

BUT fun if you like that stuff

Club Level: I posted some pix previously and I have on,y a few more later. It was hard with the setup to get pix.

Breakfast: Highlights were fresh coffee, juice, water, milk , breads , pastries. OK was the breakfast sandwichesn stuff/hot food. They also had a few cereal boxes.

Midday they had water, coke, sprite, diet /zero sugar?
They had veggies like tomato, cucumber, broccoli , ranch dip, chips n salsa, Packagegoldfish, Doritos, Quaker oat bars, pretzels, bananas, oranges and apples.

Evening: wine, beers but also liquor at $7 . He got a wild turkey one night.
Soda and water still out, fruit too. Same cold veggies from earlier plus rolls n butter(soft n fresh) and a hot meal. We had pork, n veggies one night and pasta with meatballs n veggies  the next.  These were not Disney quality but better than a holiday inn express etc.

Overall we saved just in beverages. It wasn’t the greatest experience but with the park crowds and still limited options it helped with our time constraints,

I will post pix now or tomorrow depending on if phone cooperates


----------



## trishadono

I posted some engagement pix on CL thread wdw if interested .
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disneys-club-level-cl-information-questions.3414590/post-63028621


----------



## Magical2017

mamapenguin said:


> Did you request West Wing?


No. The desk clerk just said it was nice to be near transportation when we checked in.


----------



## trishadono

Some cl food pix.
Both evening pix. Some of the tables had a nice view.


----------



## trishadono

Breakfast and beverages


----------



## trishadono

Outdoor seating was available near CL if needed. I noticed people taking food and beverages out of the lounge without issues. Adult beverages were 5-8 not 5-7.

A rand


----------



## trishadono

Oh  during midday snack they had cookies too. They were individually wrapped in brown paper. 

For 8-9:30 one night they had the cookies plus small , bite size desserts in little plastic cups. One was cheesecake.

I am trying to remember midday better, Cookies, goldfish crackers, quaker oatmeal choc chip cereal bars, doritos, pretzels, maybe one or 2 more. Oh chips and salsa and salsa was in a little cup with lid easy for taking to room.

The fruit was out all day more or less. 

I did see people with milk cartons, just ask ,I believe kept in back.

The is a bathroom right by cl lounge doors.

There is a back door that may be more handy.

The tv and sofa area was handy.

Also our last night I swear I heard them say another room to sit "back there" but I don't know where that is lol. SO if short seating ask if any more.

Sorry some may be a repeat but trying to decompress after a hectic trip. 

Overall it was worth it just for beverages. Grabbing waters when you are hot and not having to go to a store etc made it easy. We also could get what we wanted. I had a banana every morning. I just popped it in my bag for when I needed something.


----------



## hhoope01

I do believe they've had Pepperidge Farm Milano cookies between breakfast and dinner when we had CL access.


----------



## trishadono

hhoope01 said:


> I do believe they've had Pepperidge Farm Milano cookies between breakfast and dinner when we had CL access.


They didn’t for us because dd loves those and I would have gotten them however I am guessing a holiday weekend they ran out of stuff for us.


----------



## trishadono

maxsmom said:


> Ok, I am working through this thread but I have questions. Sorry if they’ve been asked and I haven’t come to them yet.
> 
> I’m confused about deluxe rooms and club level rooms. I've seen where some say they have some kind of club level access or something? I know they are bigger.
> 
> What are the soaps and stuff in the bathroom? Like what all do they give you to use so I know what to bring. Also what is the brand?
> 
> Tell me about pool cabanas. How far are so they need to be booked? How much are they and for how long do you get them? Ex half day, full day?
> Thanks


We had cl booked and the room is a deluxe. I only posted bathroom pix above which shows toiletries from last weekend.

I always bring my own so I only tried the soap and that was nice. The hair dryer was awesome.

Oh and the little jar on the sink counter had Q tips n such.


----------



## Meldev

Less than 45 days til our first PB stay - any rooms area suggestions? We have booked two connecting rooms.  
TIA


----------



## trishadono

Meldev said:


> Less than 45 days til our first PB stay - any rooms area suggestions? We have booked two connecting rooms.
> TIA


I liked the 6th floor. I joked to DD we had her "castle view" we usually get at WDW. This time was hogwarts lol. It was neat to see the tops of the rides/parks from our room.

However our room was a hike to anywhere. We were in 2677 which is at the end of villas.


----------



## KatieCharlotte

We are staying at Portofino for the first time, after many trips to RPR and SF.  Someone in my group (not me, lol) is interested in using the fitness center.  I assume it has reopened and isn't requiring masks for fully vaccinated guests.
I can't find much about the fitness center.  What types of exercise equipment do they have?  Are there photos online?  How late does it close?  Where is it located in the complex?  Is it fine to just show up if you're a hotel guest over age 18, or are reservations required now?


----------



## schumigirl

KatieCharlotte said:


> We are staying at Portofino for the first time, after many trips to RPR and SF.  Someone in my group (not me, lol) is interested in using the fitness center.  I assume it has reopened and isn't requiring masks for fully vaccinated guests.
> I can't find much about the fitness center.  What types of exercise equipment do they have?  Are there photos online?  How late does it close?  Where is it located in the complex?  Is it fine to just show up if you're a hotel guest over age 18, or are reservations required now?



Yes, there are pictures online if you do a Google search.

It`s attached to the Mandara Spa. I think it opens at 5am and closes at 8pm maybe 9, but call the hotel and check if you can`t find that information out online as times may be subject to change. 

The link below gives you some details of what the Fitness Centre has.


https://www.loewshotels.com/portofino-bay-hotel/discover/mandara-spa


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## FoxC63

In reading more about this unique resort, from my understanding club level rooms are spread throughout the hotel and club lounge is located next to the main lobby, what I don't understand is how to obtain a *CL room close to the lounge with easy access to boats*.  What should I request to have this?


----------



## mickeykimcruisers

FoxC63 said:


> In reading more about this unique resort, from my understanding club level rooms are spread throughout the hotel and club lounge is located next to the main lobby, what I don't understand is how to obtain a *CL room close to the lounge with easy access to boats*.  What should I request to have this?



You request exactly that.  We requested a "quiet" room so we were put in at the very end of the hallway in the Villa section, definitely a HIKE but VERY quiet!  We made a mental note to request a room on a high floor in the main Villa section above Sal's for next time.  Some Villa rooms face the main beach pool which is loud, we do not want to be in that section.


----------



## FoxC63

mickeykimcruisers said:


> You request exactly that.  We requested a "quiet" room so we were put in at the very end of the hallway in the Villa section, definitely a HIKE but VERY quiet!  We made a mental note to request a room on a high floor in the main Villa section above Sal's for next time.  Some Villa rooms face the main beach pool which is loud, we do not want to be in that section.



Thank you!  Should I request this now over the phone, I don't remember seeing this as an option online?  We have a late check in, most likely 9:30pm.


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you!  Should I request this now over the phone, I don't remember seeing this as an option online?  We have a late check in, most likely 9:30pm.



Any requests get them in as soon as you can, they`ll add the request to your reservation.


----------



## Erica Ladd

So club rooms are not located all together? It looks like the west wing would suit us best as we are park walkers. Do they have CL rooms in the west wing? We just booked our first stay at PBR for September!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Erica Ladd said:


> So club rooms are not located all together? It looks like the west wing would suit us best as we are park walkers. Do they have CL rooms in the west wing? We just booked our first stay at PBR for September!!!



Correct, not in one specific area or floor, although the Villa area is typically the primary area they look to put you, the WW is a great location! Have fun! We’ll be there for a couple of weeks in October!


----------



## mom4fun

Is there a bus that takes you directly to Volcano Bay from the hotel?


----------



## houseofduck

mom4fun said:


> Is there a bus that takes you directly to Volcano Bay from the hotel?



Yes, there is a bus that takes you.  When we were there in May, the bus also stopped at Hard Rock.

Also, at the end of the day, make sure you don’t get in the line for the Citywalk garage.  That line was long, but the line for the Portofino bus was not. We kept getting directed to the wrong line!


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> Any requests get them in as soon as you can, they`ll add the request to your reservation.


Done!  And on the day you posted, I'm a little late but


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> Done!  And on the day you posted, I'm a little late but



You are so welcome.......glad you have your request in, will keep fingers crossed you get what you want......


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Staying here 1 night, excited to see this resort!


----------



## schumigirl

CAPSLOCK said:


> Staying here 1 night, excited to see this resort!



Happy to hear you got booked.....you`ll love it, it really is a beautiful resort with a lot to offer guests.


----------



## mamapenguin

CAPSLOCK said:


> Staying here 1 night, excited to see this resort!


Is it soon? We might stay there next month and I would love to read about your impression of the resort. I need to make a decision in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

mamapenguin said:


> Is it soon? We might stay there next month and I would love to read about your impression of the resort.


Sadly no, not until the end of Oct.


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> You are so welcome.......glad you have your request in, will keep fingers crossed you get what you want......



This ^ as we're checking in late like around 9:30pm.  Sometimes you get what you get!
I'm beyond excited to try a new resort and have more space, instead of 3 adults there will be four!  And the icing, we'll be back at Universal & WDW!!! 
Houston (that's you schumigirl), we are a GO!  123 days until lift off


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We will be there July 1-6 - Bay View Room. Requested patio- fingers crossed


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyMomx7 said:


> We will be there July 1-6 - Bay View Room. Requested patio- fingers crossed



Hope you have a lovely time and yes, hope you get that patio request!


----------



## candy0730

We will be there mid July and wondering if the pedicabs are running.  My son loved them last time and it was a fun way to get back and forth from the park.


----------



## MzEeyore

My son (34) and I (53) just booked this resort for Sept 22 though the 26th. First time we have stayed at this resort. We are really looking forward to it.


----------



## laughinplace199

We're staying here mid-August.  This will only be our 2nd Universal trip and our first time staying at Portofino Bay (stayed at RPR last time).  Can't wait!


----------



## KatieCharlotte

What is the best option for hot breakfasts for light eaters ?  At the Trattoria, is it acceptable to get kids meals for those who clearly not kids or split a plate of pancakes, or are we better off with room service?


----------



## patster734

KatieCharlotte said:


> What is the best option for hot breakfasts for light eaters ?  At the Trattoria, is it acceptable to get kids meals for those who clearly not kids or split a plate of pancakes, or are we better off with room service?



There’s a Starbucks at PBH.  Also, Citywalk has a few quick service breakfast options.


----------



## FoxC63

@schumigirl when will a new presence be known? 
 I think you like freaking the  out of me!


----------



## FoxC63

candy0730 said:


> We will be there mid July and wondering if the pedicabs are running.  My son loved them last time and it was a fun way to get back and forth from the park.


Rickshaw, hmm, not heard they returned.


----------



## wdwrule

We have an upcoming trip soon and will be staying our arrival night at Dockside and then the remaining nights at PBR. Super excited! Plus first time at Universal. 

Few questions… I noticed at Dockside we’ll have a microwave and little fridge. Do the PBR rooms include these as well?  Also what type of coffee maker?  Keurig? Room area requests by phone or email?  Thanks!  Oh, and I thought I read somewhere there might be a $40 fee for adult beyond 2 adults. We will have 3 ‘adults’ plus child. Just didn’t want to be surprised with any ‘hidden’ fees.


----------



## damo

wdwrule said:


> We have an upcoming trip soon and will be staying our arrival night at Dockside and then the remaining nights at PBR. Super excited! Plus first time at Universal.
> 
> Few questions… I noticed at Dockside we’ll have a microwave and little fridge. Do the PBR rooms include these as well?  Also what type of coffee maker?  Keurig? Room area requests by phone or email?  Thanks!  Oh, and I thought I read somewhere there might be a $40 fee for adult beyond 2 adults. We will have 3 ‘adults’ plus child. Just didn’t want to be surprised with any ‘hidden’ fees.



PBH rooms have a Keurig and a fridge.  There is an extra adult fee that will be included in your booking rate as long as you put them on the reservation.


----------



## wdwrule

damo said:


> PBH rooms have a Keurig and a fridge.  There is an extra adult fee that will be included in your booking rate as long as you put them on the reservation.


Perfect thank you!


----------



## georgina

wdwrule said:


> Few questions… I noticed at Dockside we’ll have a microwave and little fridge. Do the PBR rooms include these as well?  Also what type of coffee maker?  Keurig? Room area requests by phone or email?  Thanks!  Oh, and I thought I read somewhere there might be a $40 fee for adult beyond 2 adults. We will have *3 ‘adults’ plus child. *Just didn’t want to be surprised with any ‘hidden’ fees.


You put adults in quotes, which made me wonder if the guest is an actual adult or just has an adult ticket. Under 18 guest would not incur and extra adult fee.


----------



## wdwrule

georgina said:


> You put adults in quotes, which made me wonder if the guest is an actual adult or just has an adult ticket. Under 18 guest would not incur and extra adult fee.


One is 19 and the other is 17. Haha I just have a habit of thinking of them as kids instead of adults/near adult. They are in the system accurately though. 3 adults, one child.


----------



## georgina

wdwrule said:


> One is 19 and the other is 17. Haha I just have a habit of thinking of them as kids instead of adults/near adult. They are in the system accurately though. 3 adults, one child.


Ah, I see. Our last big family trip I had 3 rooms booked. My son-in-law arrived halfway through our trip, and when I went to add him to one of our rooms, I said I know there is an extra adult fee, and the CS rep waved it off. A little dusting of Harry Potter magic I guess.


----------



## mamamelody2

We have a deluxe queen room for October 23-30. Any insight on where these rooms are located? Also which building/rooms are closest to the boat or lobby? We have never stayed here, but looking forward to it!


----------



## ForceofWill

Leaving Vistana for our WDW portion today and going to check in to PBR for our first ever universal trip!  So excited.  I'm gonna miss this two bedroom with kitchen lol but I can't wait to see PBR.  Looking forward to everything being in a bubble and not having to drive to and from park to park and food.


----------



## ForceofWill

6 hours from check in to room ready today.  Concierge got us one eventually about 5pm.  Broken glass in the corner on carpet, picked up the big pieces but I'm waiting on a vacuum still.  

Also got a nice iceberg in the fridge, good thing I always bring a screwdriver lol.

On the bright side they got us a 1st floor Bayview which means we get a sweet walk out to the bay.  It's awesome.


----------



## ForceofWill

Concierge was apologetic and gave us all free breakfast tomorrow at trattoria.  I'll definitely take it.  Little things like this generally don't wear on me as I'd rather just fix them myself but breakfast is a nice touch.


----------



## MMags

Going the end of July. Should I request a patio or balcony? They said patio are on floors 2 and 3, is that right?


----------



## damo

mamamelody2 said:


> We have a deluxe queen room for October 23-30. Any insight on where these rooms are located? Also which building/rooms are closest to the boat or lobby? We have never stayed here, but looking forward to it!



Deluxe queens can be located anywhere on property.  If you want to be closest to the boat, request a Villa room.


----------



## damo

MMags said:


> Going the end of July. Should I request a patio or balcony? They said patio are on floors 2 and 3, is that right?



We enjoyed our last stay with a patio.  It was really nice in the morning to sit out there and have a cup of tea.


----------



## mom4fun

What is the difference in the Bay View room compared to Garden View room?


----------



## ForceofWill

mom4fun said:


> What is the difference in the Bay View room compared to Garden View room?



Bay view you get the rooms in the V shape towards the water.  Garden could be in a bunch of spots facing gardens.  The whole property is nice looking, just depends what you want and where you'd stay.

My patio:


----------



## wdwrule

Do any or all of the restaurants at PBH accept passholder discounts?


----------



## ForceofWill

Benefits of the East wing patio?  Fireworks while you sit and enjoy a tasty beverage from Thirsty Fish.


----------



## FoxC63

Our flights arrive at MCO at 8:30pm, we're hauling luggage, a few carry-ons and using Uber to get to PB.  How much time will it take, about an hour?


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> Our flights arrive at MCO at 8:30pm, we're hauling luggage, a few carry-ons and using Uber to get to PB.  How much time will it take, about an hour?



Takes us usually around 30 minutes to drive from MCO to RP, depending on traffic, but doesn`t take long at all. Sometimes more, sometimes less.


----------



## patster734

FoxC63 said:


> Our flights arrive at MCO at 8:30pm, we're hauling luggage, a few carry-ons and using Uber to get to PB.  How much time will it take, about an hour?



Yes, possibly a little longer.  Time to get off the plane, bathroom stop, and pick up checked luggage roughly 20 minutes.  Request Uber and pickup roughly 5 to10 minutes.  Drive from MCO to PBH roughly 30 minutes.  Total time 60 minutes+.


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> Takes us usually around 30 minutes to drive from MCO to RP, depending on traffic, but doesn`t take long at all. *Sometimes more, sometimes less.*



Well that was a straight forward answer.  Um... drink much?!


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Yes, possibly a little longer.  Time to get off the plane, bathroom stop, and pick up checked luggage roughly 20 minutes.  Request Uber and pickup roughly 5 to10 minutes.  Drive from MCO to PBH roughly 30 minutes.  Total time 60 minutes+.



I should have said, I meant 30 minutes from getting on the road from the airport parking lot...... 

Not counting the before time......


----------



## schumigirl

FoxC63 said:


> Well that was a straight forward answer.  Um... drink much?!



Tonic water tonight for me


----------



## georgina

wdwrule said:


> Do any or all of the restaurants at PBH accept passholder discounts?


*This is listed for Preferred

Loews Portofino Bay Hotel:*

10% off at Mandara Spa® at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel.
Call 407-503-1244 to make an appointment. Valid Mon-Thurs only. Discount applies to services only. Some services excluded. Must present Preferred Pass to receive discount.

10% off all purchases at Galleria Portofino
10% off food and non-alcoholic beverages at Trattoria del Porto®
website -

https://www.universalorlando.com/we...lwQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds#preferred-annual-pass


----------



## wdwrule

georgina said:


> *This is listed for Preferred
> 
> Loews Portofino Bay Hotel:*
> 
> 10% off at Mandara Spa® at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel.
> Call 407-503-1244 to make an appointment. Valid Mon-Thurs only. Discount applies to services only. Some services excluded. Must present Preferred Pass to receive discount.
> 
> 10% off all purchases at Galleria Portofino
> 10% off food and non-alcoholic beverages at Trattoria del Porto®
> website -
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/we...lwQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds#preferred-annual-pass


Ok thank you!  I assume their other restaurants don’t accept premier discount then but good to know.


----------



## patster734

wdwrule said:


> Ok thank you!  I assume their other restaurants don’t accept premier discount then but good to know.



Always flash your AP at restaurants and stores.  There’s always a chance that a discount exists even though the website doesn’t show it.


----------



## Disney Ron

patster734 said:


> Always flash your AP at restaurants and stores.  There’s always a chance that a discount exists even though the website doesn’t show it.



I got to the part of your post that said "Always flash" and I started to get intrigued.


----------



## Meldev

Checking in a week from today for our first PB stay!! We've requested two connecting rooms, and I am so excited to get away! Planning an early morning check-in as we're staying at the Doubletree next door the night before (since we arrive that evening).  We have 2 garden view rooms, any requests I should try for at check-in?  Are there locations convenient to the pool, and convenient to walk to the parks?  Do you recommend walking or the boat?


----------



## damo

Meldev said:


> Checking in a week from today for our first PB stay!! We've requested two connecting rooms, and I am so excited to get away! Planning an early morning check-in as we're staying at the Doubletree next door the night before (since we arrive that evening).  We have 2 garden view rooms, any requests I should try for at check-in?  Are there locations convenient to the pool, and convenient to walk to the parks?  Do you recommend walking or the boat?



If I can see the boat I take it.  If I can't see it, I walk.


----------



## Deb1993

wdwrule said:


> Do any or all of the restaurants at PBH accept passholder discounts?


They did not when I was there last week.


----------



## wdwrule

Deb1993 said:


> They did not when I was there last week.


Oh bummer. Thank you!


----------



## Deb1993

Meldev said:


> Checking in a week from today for our first PB stay!! We've requested two connecting rooms, and I am so excited to get away! Planning an early morning check-in as we're staying at the Doubletree next door the night before (since we arrive that evening).  We have 2 garden view rooms, any requests I should try for at check-in?  Are there locations convenient to the pool, and convenient to walk to the parks?  Do you recommend walking or the boat?


If you are looking for closest proximity to the boats, ask for West Wing or East Wing.


----------



## RocketChk

Has anyone had a good experience with emailing room requests to the hotel directly? My mom has Meriere's Disease and does better on lower levels and I am a smoker and would love to have outside space. I also upgraded to club level.


----------



## hhoope01

I haven't emailed my request, but I have found that if I check-in early in the morning (which I quite often normally do), my requests are much more likely to be met.


----------



## damo

RocketChk said:


> Has anyone had a good experience with emailing room requests to the hotel directly? My mom has Meriere's Disease and does better on lower levels and I am a smoker and would love to have outside space. I also upgraded to club level.



Email them or call the hotel directly.  You can't smoke on the outdoor patios or balconies or you will get charged for smoking in your room.  You can only smoke in the dedicated areas.  The smoke from the patios and balconies wafts directly into your room or onto your neighbour's patio or balcony.


----------



## ForceofWill

damo said:


> Email them or call the hotel directly.  You can't smoke on the outdoor patios or balconies or you will get charged for smoking in your room.  You can only smoke in the dedicated areas.  The smoke from the patios and balconies wafts directly into your room or onto your neighbour's patio or balcony.



This definitely isn't true for 1st floor Bayview stuff.  Basically the whole bay area is fair game for smoking and everyone used the chairs outside for smoking.


----------



## damo

ForceofWill said:


> This definitely isn't true for 1st floor Bayview stuff.  Basically the whole bay area is fair game for smoking and everyone used the chairs outside for smoking.



Portofino Bay Hotel is smoke free.  You are only allowed to smoke in the designated areas.  You can walk to the designated areas from your outdoor patio, but you are not supposed to smoke on your patio.  There is a designated smoking area at the front of the bay that is away from the rooms and restaurants.  You can refer to this map... https://www.practicallyperfectvacat...ads/2021/03/Loews-Portofino-Bay-Hotel-Map.pdf

From their website:  All of our hotels are 100% smoke free. Our non-smoking policy applies to all areas of the hotels with the exception of designated outdoor smoking areas. The cleaning fee for smoking in guest rooms is $250.



Notice the No Smoking sign.


----------



## ForceofWill

damo said:


> Portofino Bay Hotel is smoke free.  You are only allowed to smoke in the designated areas.  You can walk to the designated areas from your outdoor patio, but you are not supposed to smoke on your patio.  There is a designated smoking area at the front of the bay that is away from the rooms and restaurants.  You can refer to this map... https://www.practicallyperfectvacat...ads/2021/03/Loews-Portofino-Bay-Hotel-Map.pdf
> 
> From their website:  All of our hotels are 100% smoke free. Our non-smoking policy applies to all areas of the hotels with the exception of designated outdoor smoking areas. The cleaning fee for smoking in guest rooms is $250.
> 
> View attachment 589719
> 
> Notice the No Smoking sign.



Have you been there recently?  I just left.  Flying fish sells cigars and let's you smoke them on the outside tables.  Nearly every person smokes on their 1st floor patio.  Many people stop in the bay to smoke while they sit by the railings.

I'm not quoting you policy and website info.  This is what actually happens on the ground.  Not once was anyone told to stop or leave while I was there.  So regardless of what you think should happen based on what you've researched, that's not the case in reality.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

ForceofWill said:


> Have you been there recently?  I just left.  Flying fish sells cigars and let's you smoke them on the outside tables.  Nearly every person smokes on their 1st floor patio.  Many people stop in the bay to smoke while they sit by the railings.
> 
> I'm not quoting you policy and website info.  This is what actually happens on the ground.  Not once was anyone told to stop or leave while I was there.  So regardless of what you think should happen based on what you've researched, that's not the case in reality.



Many may do it, but it’s a resort wide rule only in designated areas, I’ve been recently and yes there is always some that don’t know or choose not to follow rules.

I have witnessed a guest being warned at Portofino and staying at Contemporary we witnessed guests being escorted out of the resort for not following the rule.


----------



## Deb1993

ForceofWill said:


> Have you been there recently?  I just left.  Flying fish sells cigars and let's you smoke them on the outside tables.  Nearly every person smokes on their 1st floor patio.  Many people stop in the bay to smoke while they sit by the railings.
> 
> I'm not quoting you policy and website info.  This is what actually happens on the ground.  Not once was anyone told to stop or leave while I was there.  So regardless of what you think should happen based on what you've researched, that's not the case in reality.


Regarding the Thirsty Fish, I was just there - Cigar and cigarette smoking by patrons at the bar on the outside tables was allowed.


----------



## damo

ForceofWill said:


> Have you been there recently?  I just left.  Flying fish sells cigars and let's you smoke them on the outside tables.  Nearly every person smokes on their 1st floor patio.  Many people stop in the bay to smoke while they sit by the railings.
> 
> I'm not quoting you policy and website info.  This is what actually happens on the ground.  Not once was anyone told to stop or leave while I was there.  So regardless of what you think should happen based on what you've researched, that's not the case in reality.



If your room smells of smoke because you were smoking on your patio you will get fined $250.  I guess it's your choice.  You can't tell by looking at people smoking on their patios who is getting fined for doing it.

I was last in a patio room June 2019 and nobody was smoking on any room patios around me.  There are no ashtrays or cigarette receptacles on the patios.


----------



## Frstclspls

Club level renovation - worth it?  

Trying to decide between a club level 2Q room or a family suite or 2 garden rooms for 4 of us.  If no club level we will just use Instacart/drizly to stock the rooms, but I was originally looking forward to the level of service and ambience associated with club level.  
I contacted the hotel to understand which room might connect to a club level room and was told it has to be another club 2Q, and that the club lounge will begin renovations Aug 2-Dec, and the lounge will be temporarily located in the Tuscan ballroom. 

it has been 10+ years since we visited, and I’m pretty sure the ballrooms were not exactly centrally located as that’s where my conference was, what would you do here?


----------



## wdwrule

Does everyone have access to the hotel’s gym/fitness center regardless of what room category?


----------



## schumigirl

wdwrule said:


> Does everyone have access to the hotel’s gym/fitness center regardless of what room category?



Yes you can access the facilities as a guest regardless of room category.


----------



## wdwrule

schumigirl said:


> Yes you can access the facilities as a guest regardless of room category.


Ok perfect thanks !  It threw me off a little when I read club room description which stated something about granted free access to fitness center in the spa (although maybe that is just a separate fitness center). We do not have a club room booked and just wanted to make sure we had access to a gym.  Thanks!


----------



## pinkxray

Does anyone know the current hours for the fitness center? I see old reports of it opening at around 5, but think I saw somewhere it might be 7? I forget where I saw the 7 though, one of the youtube videos maybe?

Really hoping it opens earlier than 7. Kind of hard to squeeze in a run on the treadmill at 7 if the parks open at 8 for early entry.


----------



## wdwrule

So now we are debating club level. Does anyone know the hours of food offerings and also hours of beer/wine?  I read somewhere ’dinner’ is from 5-7 every evening but I have no idea of breakfast hours or beer etc hours. Also, can you grab waters and snacks throughout the day or during just set times? Seeing if this is worth it for our family of four.


----------



## schumigirl

wdwrule said:


> So now we are debating club level. Does anyone know the hours of food offerings and also hours of beer/wine?  I read somewhere ’dinner’ is from 5-7 every evening but I have no idea of breakfast hours or beer etc hours. Also, can you grab waters and snacks throughout the day or during just set times? Seeing if this is worth it for our family of four.



Hours are in the first post as is the time you can pick up beer/wine.

You can grab waters, tea and coffee through out the day. Snacks are out during the lunch service, not really a lunch it is more snacks.


----------



## yaya74

wdwrule said:


> So now we are debating club level. Does anyone know the hours of food offerings and also hours of beer/wine?  I read somewhere ’dinner’ is from 5-7 every evening but I have no idea of breakfast hours or beer etc hours. Also, can you grab waters and snacks throughout the day or during just set times? Seeing if this is worth it for our family of four.



I am interested to hear about it too. My family of four stayed at Portofino Bay CL back in 2017. I hope nothing has changed post-covid closure. That was our first taste of CL stay and we cannot go back to a non-club level trip now! The offerings and services at Portofino Bay are way better than those from the Grand Floridian Royal Plam Club. We are planning to go back to Portofino Bay next summer and hope everything is still as good as before!


----------



## wdwrule

Also, could you get a beer to go and drink it while walking to the park in the evening?  I’m assuming it just needs to be consumed before entering security.


----------



## houseofthrees

wdwrule said:


> Also, could you get a beer to go and drink it while walking to the park in the evening?  I’m assuming it just needs to be consumed before entering security.


Yes, they will give you one to go.


----------



## Disney Ron

Does PBH have the resort length of stay refillable mugs for soda, and if so, is the soda in the Coke Freestyle machines?

TIA!


----------



## amyecca

Hello, does anyone know if there is outdoor seating near the club lounge? I am interested in club level, but not comfortable with indoor dining right now.


----------



## macraven

You could always take the food back to your room


----------



## hhoope01

Actually there is.  Just outside the back exit door in the CL, there is a balcony with some chairs you can access.  It isn't huge though I've rarely seen anyone using it.


----------



## wdwrule

I’ve heard the CL lounge will be undergoing some renovations and will be temporarily moved to the Tuscan Ballroom from August 2-December. (If I have that correct.)  Does anyone know if this ballroom has a balcony/patio?


----------



## hhoope01

Also, the CL overlooks the whole Harbor Piazza and Portofino Bay.  Access should be quick and easy.  Exit the front door to the CL, turn right, walk about 100 ft and walk down a flight of stairs and you are in the Harbor Piazza and Portofino Bay outdoor area.  You could easily take your food/drinks down to all the outside seating there.


----------



## DLgal

What's up with the bathrooms at this resort? Why is the toilet out in the open like that? Also, how can you get a room with a bathtub and shower curtain vs a glass door shower? We will be 2 friends traveling and I'm not sure how this bathroom layout can work since the sinks are inside and it seems like the entire bathroom is off limits if one person is in there using the toilet or shower. Are all the rooms like this? Are there any that offer a bit more privacy in the bathroom while not closing it off to everyone else?

We can get a great rate here next month because we are ready to switch hotels after numerous terrible Cabana Bay reviews recently, but this layout will not work for us for 5 nights.


----------



## damo

DLgal said:


> What's up with the bathrooms at this resort? Why is the toilet out in the open like that? Also, how can you get a room with a bathtub and shower curtain vs a glass door shower? We will be 2 friends traveling and I'm not sure how this bathroom layout can work since the sinks are inside and it seems like the entire bathroom is off limits if one person is in there using the toilet or shower. Are all the rooms like this? Are there any that offer a bit more privacy in the bathroom while not closing it off to everyone else?
> 
> We can get a great rate here next month because we are ready to switch hotels after numerous terrible Cabana Bay reviews recently, but this layout will not work for us for 5 nights.



PBH is the only one of the three deluxe hotels with a sink inside  of the toilet/bathtub area,


----------



## DLgal

damo said:


> PBH is the only one of the three deluxe hotels with a sink inside  of the toilet/bathtub area,



Yes, I know that. It's also over $100 less per night than the other 2 premiere hotels for our dates.


----------



## damo

DLgal said:


> Yes, I know that. It's also over $100 less per night than the other 2 premiere hotels for our dates.



I betcha if someone said, "I'll give you $500 to stay in this room and figure out a way to share the bathroom."  you'd go for it.

We never seem to have an issue.  There are two sinks.  Nobody takes forever in the shower or on the potty.


----------



## patster734

DLgal said:


> Yes, I know that. It's also over $100 less per night than the other 2 premiere hotels for our dates.



If it’s $100 less *per night*, I happily take it and do the banana dance.


----------



## DLgal

damo said:


> I betcha if someone said, "I'll give you $500 to stay in this room and figure out a way to share the bathroom."  you'd go for it.
> 
> We never seem to have an issue.  There are two sinks.  *Nobody takes forever in the shower or on the potty.*



This statement isn't true in my family...for medical reasons. But, luckily I'm not traveling with my family this time. 

It's just an annoyance that I wish hotel designers would think about more carefully. At least close off the toilet with a door...


----------



## DLgal

patster734 said:


> If it’s $100 less *per night*, I happily take it and do the banana dance.



It is. It's the only premier hotel during our dates that still has rooms under the special offer. The rest start at rack rate, which is technically $104 more per night than the cheapest option at PBR.


----------



## patster734

DLgal said:


> It is. It's the only premier hotel during our dates that still has rooms under the special offer. The rest start at rack rate, which is technically $104 more per night than the cheapest option at PBR.



I advise booking it, and then check back daily to see if the other premier hotels offer a discounted rate.  We’re booked at PBH in September, and although RPH is our favorite hotel, the bigger PBH rooms will be better for us this trip as we’ll have 5 adults in the room.


----------



## DLgal

patster734 said:


> I advise booking it, and then check back daily to see if the other premier hotels offer a discounted rate.  We’re booked at PBH in September, and although RPH is our favorite hotel, the bigger PBH rooms will be better for us this trip as we’ll have 5 adults in the room.



Will do. I am also going to call and ask about military discount rates. Glad to hear RPH is your favorite...that's the one I'm leaning towards.


----------



## DLgal

damo said:


> I betcha if someone said, "I'll give you $500 to stay in this room and figure out a way to share the bathroom."  you'd go for it.



Maybe not. My friend just told me "we don't have to take the cheapest option." I agree. We want to enjoy this trip and money isn't the only consideration, although initially we always look at what is coming up cheapest. But she was weirded out by the bathroom layout as well, so looks like we will be staying elsewhere.


----------



## hhoope01

DLgal said:


> I am also going to call and ask about military discount rates.


Military Ticket Deals and Specials might be worth checking out.


----------



## DLgal

hhoope01 said:


> Military Ticket Deals and Specials might be worth checking out.



You have to call for rates. I'm doing that tomorrow. We are getting the freedom passes from base.


----------



## DLgal

patster734 said:


> I advise booking it, and then check back daily to see if the other premier hotels offer a discounted rate.  We’re booked at PBH in September, and although RPH is our favorite hotel, the bigger PBH rooms will be better for us this trip as we’ll have 5 adults in the room.



Just snagged Hard Rock for $18 less per night. I took that for now until I can call in tomorrow about military rates. Cancelled Cabana Bay.


----------



## wdwrule

Does anyone know if the club level queen rooms all have bay view?  Also, are these rooms spread throughout the resort… west wing, east wing and villa?  I also saw a video on one of these rooms with a door to the toilet area, somewhat compartmentalized. Do all of the club rooms have this feature or just certain areas of the resort?


----------



## damo

wdwrule said:


> Does anyone know if the club level queen rooms all have bay view?  Also, are these rooms spread throughout the resort… west wing, east wing and villa?  I also saw a video on one of these rooms with a door to the toilet area, somewhat compartmentalized. Do all of the club rooms have this feature or just certain areas of the resort?



Your club room can be all over the hotel but they try to keep you in the Villa Wing.  It is closest to the club room.

I have never seen a compartmentalized bathroom at PBH.  That doesn't mean they don't exist but I've never heard of one.


----------



## DisAlicia22

damo said:


> Your club room can be all over the hotel but they try to keep you in the Villa Wing.  It is closest to the club room.
> 
> I have never seen a compartmentalized bathroom at PBH.  That doesn't mean they don't exist but I've never heard of one.


We had a closed off toilet in our deluxe two queen room in June. The toilet had its own room with a door to the left of the vanity and then there was a glass shower to the right of the vanity and the entire bathroom had a door too. We were in the villa wing in room 2383. We had pretty much a garden view but the location was great!


----------



## pinkxray

wdwrule said:


> Does anyone know if the club level queen rooms all have bay view?  Also, are these rooms spread throughout the resort… west wing, east wing and villa?  I also saw a video on one of these rooms with a door to the toilet area, somewhat compartmentalized. Do all of the club rooms have this feature or just certain areas of the resort?



We had a regular garden view room in the villa wing. The toilet was in a locked off area. I just watched a video posted on YouTube and that is how it looked. I searched Portofino bay room tour. Picked one posted by GInger(she had a club level room). That was exactly how our bathroom looked this week.


----------



## damo

Sounds like they are starting to change the configurations. From the look of other recent room tours, there are still the rooms with the one bath configuration.

I guess there is still the issue that you have to go through the bath to get to the toilet room, so someone can't be using the sink while someone else is showering privately but someone can use the sink while someone is in the commode room.


----------



## wdwrule

damo said:


> I guess there is still the issue that you have to go through the bath to get to the toilet room, so someone can't be using the sink while someone else is showering privately.


Yes ideally I’d love a door to the toilet and shower area with a family of four including teen boy and teen girl. At least a door to the toilet though …


----------



## RocketChk

I might just be overthinking his, but I went on the Loewe's direct site for the hotel and plugged in my reservation number from my travel e-documents and it says reservation not found. Should I be worried? We paid in full well in advance, and I have both a Universal trip reservation number and a hotel reservation number in the same email.


----------



## patster734

RocketChk said:


> I might just be overthinking his, but I went on the Loewe's direct site for the hotel and plugged in my reservation number from my travel e-documents and it says reservation not found. Should I be worried? We paid in full well in advance, and I have both a Universal trip reservation number and a hotel reservation number in the same email.



Where did you book?  Universal’s website or a third party vendor?


----------



## RocketChk

patster734 said:


> Where did you book?  Universal’s website or a third party vendor?



Through Universal directly. I grabbed one of their $600.00 off deals back in April for August 22nd-27th.


----------



## patster734

RocketChk said:


> Through Universal directly. I grabbed one of their $600.00 off deals back in April for August 22nd-27th.



Sounds like you booked a Universal vacation package instead of a room only reservation that uses a different booking engine.  This could explain why you can’t access it on the website.  Your confirmation email should have included a phone number, and it might be worth calling that number for verification.


----------



## mousefan73

Hi everyone! We are most likely booking this in the near future and I have yet to find specifics if they allow you to use the pool after check out? I know it Disney you are allowed to use the resort facilities that entire day. We have a late afternoon flight and will hang out at the pool before we leave. Also any recommendation on shuttles to MCO? I’m so spoiled with Disney passes I’m trying to figure out if it makes sense to keep our rental car and pay the parking an additional rental date or just to grab a Uber or shuttle. We will be to adults.

Also how are they on requesting a later check out?


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, you can use all facilities including the pool after check out. There are showers with products for you to change in too.

Tony Hinds is well respected on here for transport. The number and email are copied from macraven`s post. She has been using Tony for years as do many others.

407 406 9093

aobh607@gmail.com


----------



## DisAlicia22

mousefan73 said:


> Hi everyone! We are most likely booking this in the near future and I have yet to find specifics if they allow you to use the pool after check out? I know it Disney you are allowed to use the resort facilities that entire day. We have a late afternoon flight and will hang out at the pool before we leave. Also any recommendation on shuttles to MCO? I’m so spoiled with Disney passes I’m trying to figure out if it makes sense to keep our rental car and pay the parking an additional rental date or just to grab a Uber or shuttle. We will be to adults.
> 
> Also how are they on requesting a later check out?


We were there in early June and all I did was text them to ask about late checkout. They provided me with a price for 12pm (free), 1pm ($50), 2pm ($100), 3pm (1/2 day rate) and 4pm (full day rate). I’m not sure if those prices change and I’m sure it is based upon availability. We ended up choosing the 3pm checkout and it worked great for us. We spent the whole day by the pool then went up to the room to shower, change, and pack up and then Tony Hinds’ service picked us up to bring us to the airport. It made the last day very relaxing.


----------



## mousefan73

DisAlicia22 said:


> We were there in early June and all I did was text them to ask about late checkout. They provided me with a price for 12pm (free), 1pm ($50), 2pm ($100), 3pm (1/2 day rate) and 4pm (full day rate). I’m not sure if those prices change and I’m sure it is based upon availability. We ended up choosing the 3pm checkout and it worked great for us. We spent the whole day by the pool then went up to the room to shower, change, and pack up and then Tony Hinds’ service picked us up to bring us to the airport. It made the last day very relaxing.


Oh thanks! I will check into those prices when I get there. How much was theTony Hinds service to MCO?


----------



## Annchristine65

MzEeyore said:


> My son (34) and I (53) just booked this resort for Sept 22 though the 26th. First time we have stayed at this resort. We are really looking forward to it.


My husband and I (60, 56) and my 3 daughters (26, 28, 30) and daughters BF (30) are booked there for the first time Sept. 23-28. We're usually RP but the rate was better at PB this time. We'll probably be passing each other in the hall. LOL Have a great time!


----------



## Annchristine65

wdwrule said:


> Do any or all of the restaurants at PBH accept passholder discounts?


*Loews Portofino Bay Hotel:*

10% off at Mandara Spa® at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel.
Call 407-503-1244 to make an appointment. Valid Mon-Thurs only. Discount applies to services only. Some services excluded. Must present Preferred Pass to receive discount.

10% off all purchases at Galleria Portofino
10% off food and non-alcoholic beverages at Trattoria del Porto
These are the hotel benefits for the Preferred annual pass.
Sorry I see someone already posted this and don't know how to delete.


----------



## MzEeyore

Annchristine65 said:


> My husband and I (60, 56) and my 3 daughters (26, 28, 30) and daughters BF (30) are booked there for the first time Sept. 23-28. We're usually RP but the rate was better at PB this time. We'll probably be passing each other in the hall. LOL Have a great time!


We are so looking forward to seeing this for the first time. This is also my son's first time at Universal. I hope you have a great time as well!!


----------



## bookbunny

Do they allow Owner's Locker and Amazon delivers?


----------



## crazywig

bookbunny said:


> Do they allow Owner's Locker and Amazon delivers?



I know Owner's Locker is no longer allowed at Universal Resorts.


----------



## bobafemme

@mousefan73  You can still use the pool at check out, but the shower was in the open so you would wear your swimsuit and there were not products. Next to the outdoor shower, there are men/women locker rooms with toilets (no showers) but you could change there.  We were told by PBH staff to use a private shower with products, you could use the one at the spa, but to get access to them, you would have to book a spa treatment.  @schumigirl -- I'm not sure if this has changed recently or if you know of a different situation at PBH? Because boy would I have loved it.  At RPR, we were able to use a private shower/changing area next to the gym on check out day.  This info is from Aug 19 if it helps.


----------



## schumigirl

crazywig said:


> I know Owner's Locker is no longer allowed at Universal Resorts.



Thanks for that info. Someone asked me this by PM and I didn`t have the answer, now we know. Thank you. 




bobafemme said:


> @mousefan73  You can still use the pool at check out, but the shower was in the open so you would wear your swimsuit and there were not products. Next to the outdoor shower, there are men/women locker rooms with toilets (no showers) but you could change there.  We were told by PBH staff to use a private shower with products, you could use the one at the spa, but to get access to them, you would have to book a spa treatment.  @schumigirl -- I'm not sure if this has changed recently or if you know of a different situation at PBH? Because boy would I have loved it.  At RPR, we were able to use a private shower/changing area next to the gym on check out day.  This info is from Aug 19 if it helps.



I have no idea to be honest. 

I assumed all PB guests had access to the private showers like RP guests do if they`re spending their last day with no hotel room and wanted to use the facilities?? 

It`s not a hotel I spend a lot of time in, so will be interested if anyone does know if you now have to book a Spa treatment to use their facilities.


----------



## Soccer Princess

Do the King Bay View rooms have sleeper sofas? I am finding conflicting information if all, some, or none do.


----------



## damo

Soccer Princess said:


> Do the King Bay View rooms have sleeper sofas? I am finding conflicting information if all, some, or none do.



Some do, but not all.  We've had a few people report back that their room had one and others reported that theirs did not.


----------



## jods

wdwrule said:


> Does anyone know if the club level queen rooms all have bay view?  Also, are these rooms spread throughout the resort… west wing, east wing and villa?  I also saw a video on one of these rooms with a door to the toilet area, somewhat compartmentalized. Do all of the club rooms have this feature or just certain areas of the resort?


I'm here now in a club room.  I have the separate toilet. I have 2 beds and a table,  no couch. My husband and son think they are full beds not queens.   This is our view.  We are also very far from the lounge.


----------



## wdwrule

jods said:


> I'm here now in a club room.  I have the separate toilet. I have 2 beds and a table,  no couch. My husband and son think they are full beds not queens.   This is our view.  We are also very far from the lounge.


Thanks for the info!  We actually returned from our trip a few weeks ago. We somehow lucked out and they surprisingly gave us bay view. We weren’t too far from the lounge (room was in Villas section). The walk was just a few minutes including an elevator ride and walking across the lovely lobby… oh that lobby smell was just divine!!  We also ended up with a separate toilet area which was nice. We didn’t have a couch which was fine. The more I think about it, I wonder if just the king rooms have a couch which doubles as a sleeper sofa. Enjoy your stay!!  I miss my morning walks to the parks sipping my tea from the lounge!


----------



## slbpnb

So, if we are staying club level during the renovations should we request a villa area room if possible?


----------



## wdwrule

slbpnb said:


> So, if we are staying club level during the renovations should we request a villa area room if possible?


That would be the closest to the lounge. I was going to originally request West Wing and then changed my mind to Villa. When I called to request Villa, the TM on the phone said all of the club rooms are in Villa section anyways.


----------



## slbpnb

wdwrule said:


> That would be the closest to the lounge. I was going to originally request West Wing and then changed my mind to Villa. When I called to request Villa, the TM on the phone said all of the club rooms are in Villa section anyways.


Thank you! I thought I saw someone say that all of the club rooms were over there right now but then couldn’t find it again.


----------



## jods

slbpnb said:


> Thank you! I thought I saw someone say that all of the club rooms were over there right now but then couldn’t find it again.


Keep in mind some of the villa rooms are far.  We just got back and we were literally the last room on the hallway.  There were times I wanted a coffee but didn't go because the walk was so long.  I would request close to lobby.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

jods said:


> Keep in mind some of the villa rooms are far.  We just got back and we were literally the last room on the hallway.  There were times I wanted a coffee but didn't go because the walk was so long.  I would request close to lobby.



so the club room during renovations is near the lobby?


----------



## wdwrule

Dawn Peterson said:


> so the club room during renovations is near the lobby?


Yes not very far at all from the lobby. From the lobby with the front desk on your right, you’ll turn right and go down a little hallway then turn left and it’ll be right there just down a little ways. It’ll be on the right-hand side.


----------



## jods

Dawn Peterson said:


> so the club room during renovations is near the lobby?


Yes, right passed the stores.   I would get off the elevator and go outside and cut through the piazza.  It was quicker and it was literally right on the other side.


----------



## patster734

wdwrule said:


> Yes not very far at all from the lobby. From the lobby with the front desk on your right, you’ll turn right and go down a little hallway then turn left and it’ll be right there just down a little ways. It’ll be on the right-hand side.



Do you walk past the business center on your right, and a small store and bathrooms on your left when walking down that hallway?


----------



## wdwrule

patster734 said:


> Do you walk past the business center on your right, and a small store and bathrooms on your left when walking down that hallway?


Yes I remember a store and then bathrooms on my left when I was just about there.

After turning right at the lobby… if you kept going straight instead of turning left to the next hallway, you’d see the huge spiral staircase with the baby grand down below. However, as stated in my post above, you’d turn left towards the lounge.


----------



## wdwrule

It is now in a few of the ballrooms. Tuscan ballrooms I think? Lounge is in one. Then two smaller ballrooms used for seating. Outdoor seating is close by as well.

The above directions I gave were from a Villa bay view room. There might be a quicker way from a different area although we loved that way with the sights and the lobby scent.


----------



## jods

patster734 said:


> Do you walk past the business center on your right, and a small store and bathrooms on your left when walking down that hallway?


Yes to store and business center.  I didn't notice the bathrooms though.  I cut through outside most of the time.


----------



## chabs

Does anyone have the email for club level requests?  I searched the thread and nothing came up.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

wdwrule said:


> Yes not very far at all from the lobby. From the lobby with the front desk on your right, you’ll turn right and go down a little hallway then turn left and it’ll be right there just down a little ways. It’ll be on the right-hand side.


Thank You!


----------



## Dawn Peterson

jods said:


> Yes, right passed the stores.   I would get off the elevator and go outside and cut through the piazza.  It was quicker and it was literally right on the other side.



Thank You!


----------



## allaboutthemouse

Soccer Princess said:


> Do the King Bay View rooms have sleeper sofas? I am finding conflicting information if all, some, or none do.


We just stayed 8/23-8/25 in a two-bedroom villa suite, fifth floor, bay view, in the west wing.  One of the rooms was a king, and yes, it did have a sleeper.  It was a nice surprise, all my kids were able to have their own sleeping surface, no sharing a bed.

     Overall, I thought that Portofino was really pretty and I loved the location of our room (we had balconies!), but I feel the service was just a bit better when we stayed over at the hard rock in May. 

 One perfect example is….had to open a bottle of wine while at both hotels and needed a wine bottle opener.  Texted the Hard Rock front desk if we could have a wine bottle opener and they said, no problem, don’t worry about stopping by front desk, we will leave it on the door for you right away (we were eating at The Kitchen at the time we texted), and…ROCK ON!  Lol  And it was there in a bag hanging on our door when we got done eating, no problem.
     Same thing with Portofino, called front desk and asked, said it would be right up…Two hours later…knock on door, I thought it was housekeeping coming to clean our bathroom (see below), nope.  It was a girl with a….can opener. Lol  By that time, we had already given up and just opened the screw top instead!

     Regarding the bathroom…we had a two-bedroom villa suite, which consisted of a king bedroom, two queen, and like a parlour suite in between with a pull out couch and huge dining table and another full bathroom.  Upon checking in, I noticed the toilet in the parlor section had obviously not been cleaned…like gross.  
So I was like, no one is using this bathroom until it’s done.  Immediately called.  
Sure, be right up…hour later, no one.  
     Called again to remind them, (it was at this time we asked about the wine bottle opener.)
 Sure, be right up….two hours later…(this was the knock with the can opener, no housekeeping.)  This girl didn’t know what I was talking about regarding the bathroom, so I said, never mind.  It was like 10 pm at this point, my kids needed to go to bed, and asked for it to be done tomorrow while we’re at the park.…
     Got back around 3pm from park next day, still not done.  So no one is using this bathroom during this time, and it would have been nice to have for getting ready since there were eight of us.  I would have just done it myself, but there was nothing to clean it with!
     So I called again and this time someone was up within 20 minutes and cleaned it.  
And no, I didn’t go back to front desk to complain, we were just too busy.  And I’m really not usually a complainer.  But I got an email for a survey, which I will fill out.

     Also, something I found strange…i always travel with those zippered allergen pillowcase things to put over hotel pillows.  I put one on each of our pillows.  After housekeeping had come in while we were in the park, they made the beds and two of our pillows with those pillowcases were gone, with new pillows in place  like, what? Lol  Not all of them, just two, on different beds.
Oh, and they didn’t bother to clean that toilet while they were in there making beds.  I was just so confused…

The balcony was awesome, though!
And the opera singer!
And the chicken fingers at the pool bar! Actually, all the food there was good!


----------



## Dawn Peterson

It sounds like the Opera Singer is back?  days and times?


----------



## wdwrule

I believe nightly but I could be wrong. Looking at my time stamped video from early last month, it occurred on a Monday at 8:46pm so I’m assuming an 8 or 8:30pm start?


----------



## jods

Dawn Peterson said:


> It sounds like the Opera Singer is back?  days and times?


We were there last weekend.  He was there Friday night, maybe around 9ish.  We got back Saturday around 930/10.  No one was there then but could have been earlier.   Sunday, we ate dinner in the square around 8 and there was no singer. The restaurants were empty as was the square.  Definitely no singer Sunday.  We were hoping for it that night.


----------



## allaboutthemouse

Dawn Peterson said:


> It sounds like the Opera Singer is back?  days and times?


He was there 8/23, A Monday night.  Not Tuesday, but it was raining super hard Tuesday.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

We are due to arrive at Portofino Bay at the end of the month for 3 nights. I booked with my AMEX Platinum card and just found out there are some perks I am supposed to get. I am super curious if anyone else has booked with their Platinum card and if the hotel has honored the perks. Here is the verbage from AMEX page. 

At this property, Platinum Card®Members receive:

Daily breakfast for two
Experience Credit: A complimentary dinner, for two people per room, excluding alcoholic beverages, taxes and gratuities, once during your stay
4pm check-out guaranteed
12pm check-in, when available
Room upgrade at check-in, when available
Complimentary Wi-Fi


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Jimmy Mouse said:


> We are due to arrive at Portofino Bay at the end of the month for 3 nights. I booked with my AMEX Platinum card and just found out there are some perks I am supposed to get. I am super curious if anyone else has booked with their Platinum card and if the hotel has honored the perks. Here is the verbage from AMEX page.
> 
> At this property, Platinum Card®Members receive:
> 
> Daily breakfast for two
> Experience Credit: A complimentary dinner, for two people per room, excluding alcoholic beverages, taxes and gratuities, once during your stay
> 4pm check-out guaranteed
> 12pm check-in, when available
> Room upgrade at check-in, when available
> Complimentary Wi-Fi



In April it was still being honored, did in person check in though and mentioned it.


----------



## cfoxga

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> In April it was still being honored, did in person check in though and mentioned it.


Did you have to book directly through Amex?  I booked an APH rate with Loews for Nov, and assumed this would not be included...


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

cfoxga said:


> Did you have to book directly through Amex?  I booked an APH rate with Loews for Nov, and assumed this would not be included...



I always go through Universal and book AP rate or best rate available when booking.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

cfoxga said:


> Did you have to book directly through Amex?  I booked an APH rate with Loews for Nov, and assumed this would not be included...


I called AMEX today. They said as long as I paid for the reservation with my AMEX then I will get all the perks. It didn't matter that I booked through Universal.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Need suggestions! First time at PBR this weekend 3 nights. What should I ask for?
(kids will attend HHN Sunday night without us but I’ll prolly go back to walk or boat home with them)

PRIORITIES:
Easy to WALK to parks 
Not TERRIBLY far from the boat in case we are tired
Easy to get to Starbucks in the early am!!
Not too far from pool - but which pool??  (Kids are 13& 16 and like to relax more than play)

thanks!!!


----------



## damo

Erica Ladd said:


> Need suggestions! First time at PBR this weekend 3 nights. What should I ask for?
> (kids will attend HHN Sunday night without us but I’ll prolly go back to walk or boat home with them)
> 
> PRIORITIES:
> Easy to WALK to parks
> Not TERRIBLY far from the boat in case we are tired
> Easy to get to Starbucks in the early am!!
> Not too far from pool - but which pool??  (Kids are 13& 16 and like to relax more than play)
> 
> thanks!!!



What is your reservation for?  Garden View?  Bay View?  Deluxe?  Suite?  Club?


----------



## Erica Ladd

damo said:


> What is your reservation for?  Garden View?  Bay View?  Deluxe?  Suite?  Club?



Garden View !


----------



## damo

Erica Ladd said:


> Garden View !



I'd ask for West Wing.  You're close to pretty much everything.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Thanks so much!!  I appreciate the input!!


----------



## mom4fun

Does anyone one know if I can pick up my express passes the night before to avoid having to get to the hotel in the early morning?


----------



## schumigirl

mom4fun said:


> Does anyone one know if I can pick up my express passes the night before to avoid having to get to the hotel in the early morning?



You have to check in to get room key which is your EP, so no, you won`t be able to check in the night before.


----------



## macraven

Daily Dis Update
Thread of the Day

9/10/2021


----------



## gottalovepluto

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I always go through Universal and book AP rate or best rate available when booking.


Wow! I thought you had to book via FHR to get the benefits. Heck of a lot better price booking the APH rate instead of via FHR.


----------



## LMichelleee

What happened to Sal's? I've been going for years multiple times a trip and the pizza is so different, taste is off. Those olives were still amazing and worth the trip though!


----------



## schumigirl

Erica Ladd said:


> Need suggestions! First time at PBR this weekend 3 nights. What should I ask for?
> (kids will attend HHN Sunday night without us but I’ll prolly go back to walk or boat home with them)
> 
> PRIORITIES:
> Easy to WALK to parks
> Not TERRIBLY far from the boat in case we are tired
> Easy to get to Starbucks in the early am!!
> Not too far from pool - but which pool??  (Kids are 13& 16 and like to relax more than play)
> 
> thanks!!!



How was the trip?? 




LMichelleee said:


> What happened to Sal's? I've been going for years multiple times a trip and the pizza is so different, taste is off. Those olives were still amazing and worth the trip though!



Oh that`s not good to hear. We love those pizzas in Sal`s. 

We stopped going to Louie`s in the Studios for a similar reason. They changed the supplier for the pepperoni and it was thinner and so much greasier than previous meat, we couldn`t finish our pizza last time we got it. Portion was larger than before, but the base/sauce was just not as good as it had been for years.


----------



## LMichelleee

schumigirl said:


> How was the trip??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that`s not good to hear. We love those pizzas in Sal`s.
> 
> We stopped going to Louie`s in the Studios for a similar reason. They changed the supplier for the pepperoni and it was thinner and so much greasier than previous meat, we couldn`t finish our pizza last time we got it. Portion was larger than before, but the base/sauce was just not as good as it had been for years.




Same. Haven't been to Louie's in a long time. 

The pizzas at Sal's were smaller, served in boxes even for dine in. Everything about it was different, but the cheese especially. It was rubbery? We didn't even finish it. I was so upset, haha!


----------



## damo

LMichelleee said:


> Same. Haven't been to Louie's in a long time.
> 
> The pizzas at Sal's were smaller, served in boxes even for dine in. Everything about it was different, but the cheese especially. It was rubbery? We didn't even finish it. I was so upset, haha!



Did you say something?


----------



## patster734

Here now.  We had pizza from Sal’s last night.  We liked it.  Beds seems kinda small for queens.  The bathroom has two sinks with a shower (no tub) on the right.  The toilet is in separate room, with a door, off from the bathroom.


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> Here now.  We had pizza from Sal’s last night.  We liked it.  Beds seems kinda small for queens.  The bathroom has two sinks with a shower (no tub) on the right.  The toilet is in separate room, with a door, off from the bathroom.



Can you take a few pictures of the new bathroom configuration?


----------



## moesy4

Couple of questions for our November trip
1) If you have the room booked for 5, do you have to pay for the rollaway? Our youngest may just sleep on an air mattress. If we decide to get it, do we need to reserve it and if so, how?
2) We are staying club level. I know we can check in as early as 6 am to get the express passes. Can we access club level benefits when we check in as well...so could we head up for breakfast after we check in?
3) Do any of the club level rooms have balconies? I know it is a slim chance to get one when we check in, but if we can, is there an upcharge if we request one?
4) Where is the best place to upgrade to an AP?


----------



## patster734

moesy4 said:


> Couple of questions for our November trip
> 1) If you have the room booked for 5, do you have to pay for the rollaway? Our youngest may just sleep on an air mattress. If we decide to get it, do we need to reserve it and if so, how?
> 2) We are staying club level. I know we can check in as early as 6 am to get the express passes. Can we access club level benefits when we check in as well...so could we head up for breakfast after we check in?
> 3) Do any of the club level rooms have balconies? I know it is a slim chance to get one when we check in, but if we can, is there an upcharge if we request one?
> 4) Where is the best place to upgrade to an AP?



1 ). Technically yes, but because we had 7 nights booked,  they waved the $35 per night fee.

As for 2 &3, we did not stay Club and I can’t answer them.


----------



## damo

moesy4 said:


> Couple of questions for our November trip
> 1) If you have the room booked for 5, do you have to pay for the rollaway? Our youngest may just sleep on an air mattress. If we decide to get it, do we need to reserve it and if so, how?
> 2) We are staying club level. I know we can check in as early as 6 am to get the express passes. Can we access club level benefits when we check in as well...so could we head up for breakfast after we check in?
> 3) Do any of the club level rooms have balconies? I know it is a slim chance to get one when we check in, but if we can, is there an upcharge if we request one?
> 4) Where is the best place to upgrade to an AP?



You can upgrade to an AP at the hotel or any guest services.


----------



## wdwrule

Yes you can access club lounge morning of check in. We did exactly that last month. Checked in early morning then headed straight to lounge for breakfast. You should be able to upgrade to AP right at the hotel. All of the on-site hotels have a Universal Ticket desk. I believe their typical hours are roughly from 7am until 7pm but that could’ve changed.   We had picked up our APs at Dockside’s ticket desk the night before heading to PBH (stayed the night at Dockside prior to moving over next morning).  This was very convenient with barely a line to wait in and made it a ‘one stop shop’.


----------



## iona

moesy4 said:


> Couple of questions for our November trip
> 1) If you have the room booked for 5, do you have to pay for the rollaway? Our youngest may just sleep on an air mattress. If we decide to get it, do we need to reserve it and if so, how?
> 2) We are staying club level. I know we can check in as early as 6 am to get the express passes. Can we access club level benefits when we check in as well...so could we head up for breakfast after we check in?
> 3) Do any of the club level rooms have balconies? I know it is a slim chance to get one when we check in, but if we can, is there an upcharge if we request one?
> 4) Where is the best place to upgrade to an AP?



For #3 - Yes, there are club level rooms with balconies but, like for the resort as a whole not many (and I’m not sure how many are big enough to sit on). No up charge if you are lucky enough to get one though.


----------



## ksdaveb2003

I thought I would share pictures of the food I got at the Concierge Club at PBH on the weekend of 9/10 - 9/13.  I thought it was really good, to the point that the only meals I ate outside of the club were lunches each day.
Friday dinner:


----------



## ksdaveb2003

Saturday dinner:


----------



## ksdaveb2003

Sunday dinner:


----------



## ksdaveb2003

Sunday dessert:


----------



## ksdaveb2003

Monday breakfast:


----------



## Dawn Peterson

ksdaveb2003 said:


> I thought I would share pictures of the food I got at the Concierge Club at PBH on the weekend of 9/10 - 9/13.  I thought it was really good, to the point that the only meals I ate outside of the club were lunches each day.
> Friday dinner:
> View attachment 606392



Thank You!  We stay club next week


----------



## wdwrule

ksdaveb2003 said:


> I thought I would share pictures of the food I got at the Concierge Club at PBH on the weekend of 9/10 - 9/13.  I thought it was really good, to the point that the only meals I ate outside of the club were lunches each day.
> Friday dinner:


This is exactly what we did last month… only ate out for lunches!  Although I know everyone has their own touring style etc but this was so perfect for our family.  Plenty of hot food items for breakfast and ‘dinner’ and good variety.  Especially loved those beef tips!


----------



## jods

moesy4 said:


> Couple of questions for our November trip
> 1) If you have the room booked for 5, do you have to pay for the rollaway? Our youngest may just sleep on an air mattress. If we decide to get it, do we need to reserve it and if so, how?
> 2) We are staying club level. I know we can check in as early as 6 am to get the express passes. Can we access club level benefits when we check in as well...so could we head up for breakfast after we check in?
> 3) Do any of the club level rooms have balconies? I know it is a slim chance to get one when we check in, but if we can, is there an upcharge if we request one?
> 4) Where is the best place to upgrade to an AP?


We stayed club level in August.   Checked in around 9. Our room was ready so we dropped our stuff and had breakfast.  I upgraded to APs at the ticket desk at the hotel.   Very easy.


----------



## moesy4

Love those food pics, thanks! That is my hope, we can just eat out for lunches.


----------



## schumigirl

ksdaveb2003 said:


> I thought I would share pictures of the food I got at the Concierge Club at PBH on the weekend of 9/10 - 9/13.  I thought it was really good, to the point that the only meals I ate outside of the club were lunches each day.
> Friday dinner:
> View attachment 606392





ksdaveb2003 said:


> Saturday dinner:
> View attachment 606393





ksdaveb2003 said:


> Sunday dinner:
> View attachment 606395





ksdaveb2003 said:


> Sunday dessert:
> View attachment 606396





ksdaveb2003 said:


> Monday breakfast:
> View attachment 606397



Thank you for the pictures.....it`ll certainly give folks an idea of what they`ll get, and glad you enjoyed it so much! Always good to hear.


----------



## tlseege

ksdaveb2003 said:


> Monday breakfast:



Well... thanks.  Now you just made me upgrade my stay for next week.  It was only $130 extra and I think that'll be worth it.


----------



## Jujumama

tlseege said:


> Well... thanks.  Now you just made me upgrade my stay for next week.  It was only $130 extra and I think that'll be worth it.


Was that upgrade per day or the whole trip?


----------



## shh

has anyone heard if there are plans to bring back Harbor Nights for Dec or next year? Never been, but it sounds wonderful!


----------



## mvansear

I have booked a club suite at PBH and it is our first time staying at this hotel.  I had a couple of questions. I am in a 1 Bedroom Villa Suite

are there balconies in those rooms?   
Does any one have recent pictures of the poolside cabanas they can share?  
Does anyone know the number to rent the cabanas.  Tried the website and I can't find it.  
Do the cabanas have lounger/couch in them like the HRH cabanas?
Can you order food/drinks in the cabanas/poolside
Is there a bar near the pool?


----------



## Skywalker3

And just like that....we've switched to Portofino for our upcoming Oct trip. Never stayed there, and I really wanted to try something new. 
I have read the stickies, and first post, but real time....how is the walk???? 
We are planning on walking in the mornings from PB to IoA, at least once, probably twice, to rope drop Hagrids/Velocicoaster. How long is the walk to IoA, for medium speed walking? hope to take boat back midday or day's end. 
Are paths marked? I tend to get turned around easily...I have read to cut through hard rock lot? 
Any room requests we should make???
thanks, excited about trying a new property!


----------



## ksdaveb2003

Skywalker3 said:


> And just like that....we've switched to Portofino for our upcoming Oct trip. Never stayed there, and I really wanted to try something new.
> I have read the stickies, and first post, but real time....how is the walk????
> We are planning on walking in the mornings from PB to IoA, at least once, probably twice, to rope drop Hagrids/Velocicoaster. How long is the walk to IoA, for medium speed walking? hope to take boat back midday or day's end.
> Are paths marked? I tend to get turned around easily...I have read to cut through hard rock lot?
> Any room requests we should make???
> thanks, excited about trying a new property!


I walked to and from the parks several times during my stay.  If is 0.7 mile from the center of PBH to the center of Citywalk.  The path is very well marked and very well landscaped (see photos below.  System keeps rotating them, but you will get the idea).  
Ask for a room in the west wing to be closer to the parks and the Beach Pool.


----------



## Skippyboo

mvansear said:


> I have booked a club suite at PBH and it is our first time staying at this hotel.  I had a couple of questions. I am in a 1 Bedroom Villa Suite
> 
> are there balconies in those rooms?
> Does any one have recent pictures of the poolside cabanas they can share?
> Does anyone know the number to rent the cabanas.  Tried the website and I can't find it.
> Do the cabanas have lounger/couch in them like the HRH cabanas?
> Can you order food/drinks in the cabanas/poolside
> Is there a bar near the pool?


The Beach Pool has a bar with food service. There’s a plastic square with a QR code that you can use to order from the pool loungers.


----------



## patster734

shh said:


> has anyone heard if there are plans to bring back Harbor Nights for Dec or next year? Never been, but it sounds wonderful!



There’s a Harbor Nights scheduled for October 22nd.  Here’s the tickets link:  
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/harbor-nights-la-dolce-vita-tickets-169300898545


----------



## patster734

damo said:


> Can you take a few pictures of the new bathroom configuration?


----------



## shh

patster734 said:


> There’s a Harbor Nights scheduled for October 22nd.  Here’s the tickets link:
> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/harbor-nights-la-dolce-vita-tickets-169300898545


Thank you for posting this! So glad it's back - their website still shows this as suspended. Would really like one around the holidays with the tree/decorations up- I think they did one in 2019, but if not this year, maybe next year. Just so glad it's back and it wasn't permanently discontinued! Thank you again for posting!


----------



## patster734

shh said:


> Thank you for posting this! So glad it's back - their website still shows this as suspended. Would really like one around the holidays with the tree/decorations up- I think they did one in 2019, but if not this year, maybe next year. Just so glad it's back and it wasn't permanently discontinued! Thank you again for posting!



I completely agree.  We did the Holiday Harbor Nights VIP in 2019 and loved it.  It occurred Thanksgiving Friday.  I was hoping they’d have the Holiday Harbor Nights this year, but with the October date, I doubt it.  Perhaps one of the other resorts will have a special event that weekend.


----------



## tlseege

Jujumama said:


> Was that upgrade per day or the whole trip?


Whole trip, but that’s only 3 nights


----------



## Insert Name Here

patster734 said:


> The bathroom has two sinks with a shower (no tub) on the right.  The toilet is in separate room, with a door, off from the bathroom.



Was this a club room? I was there last week and stayed in a standard king room. The bathroom had a tub and the toilet was not in a separate room.


----------



## patster734

Insert Name Here said:


> Was this a club room? I was there last week and stayed in a standard king room. The bathroom had a tub and the toilet was not in a separate room.



Not a club room, but it was a deluxe queen room.  With 5 adults, we still had plenty of room, even with a cot in the corner.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Insert Name Here said:


> Was this a club room? I was there last week and stayed in a standard king room. The bathroom had a tub and the toilet was not in a separate room.



So from what I was told last time we were there is they were still in the process of converting them, I thought it was interesting when I was double checking my AP rate I noticed in the room details they had a note about the layout.


----------



## Brownie54

That Club Two Queen Room looks just like the Garden View Two Queen Room I just checked out of yesterday. I thought Club and Deluxe rooms were the same.


----------



## patster734

Brownie54 said:


> That Club Two Queen Room looks just like the Garden View Two Queen Room I just checked out of yesterday. I thought Club and Deluxe rooms were the same.



You are correct.  Club Room is a Deluxe Room.   I believe the Garden View Room is smaller because they have a smaller bathroom (single sink instead of a double sink).  The sleeping area is probably almost identical in size or small enough to not be noticeable.


----------



## georgina

Skywalker3 said:


> And just like that....we've switched to Portofino for our upcoming Oct trip. Never stayed there, and I really wanted to try something new.
> I have read the stickies, and first post, but real time....how is the walk????
> We are planning on walking in the mornings from PB to IoA, at least once, probably twice, to rope drop Hagrids/Velocicoaster. How long is the walk to IoA, for medium speed walking? hope to take boat back midday or day's end.
> Are paths marked? I tend to get turned around easily...I have read to cut through hard rock lot?
> Any room requests we should make???
> thanks, excited about trying a new property!


I walked from the PBR boat dock area to US a couple of times last weekend, using the HR parking lot cut-through definitely was faster. Split off the path and walk uphill a bit, cross at the light to the Hard Rock driveway, turn right and walk through the parking lot, then through the smaller employee parking lot, and there is a paved sidewalk at the end directly to the security area. Took me 10 minutes at a moderate pace, would be a few longer to IOA entrance.


----------



## tony67

So - its not quite clear to me and I have seen a handful of complaints about rooms at PBR - my stay was fine, but the room was the old configuration which sort of surprised me since I thought the entire hotel was refurbished and done in December  - was it only a partial referb?  I did have a water pressure issue on the 5th floor so the shower diverter could not kick in - they replaced the shower head and I guess that fixed it - but that may have been coincidental.    I had expected a walk in shower as I have seen in the remodeled rooms.

Also - one issue I had with the rooms were lack of outlets and no USB ports - have they addressed that in the refurbished rooms?


----------



## patster734

tony67 said:


> So - its not quite clear to me and I have seen a handful of complaints about rooms at PBR - my stay was fine, but the room was the old configuration which sort of surprised me since I thought the entire hotel was refurbished and done in December  - was it only a partial referb?  I did have a water pressure issue on the 5th floor so the shower diverter could not kick in - they replaced the shower head and I guess that fixed it - but that may have been coincidental.    I had expected a walk in shower as I have seen in the remodeled rooms.
> 
> Also - one issue I had with the rooms were lack of outlets and no USB ports - have they addressed that in the refurbished rooms?



Hi Tony,

We had the same problem with no USB ports and few power outlets in our PBH room too a couple weeks ago.  Fortunately, my wife and I each have the three USB port power plug so we managed enough with USB ports, but I had to use the outlet by the entrance door.


----------



## cschaaf

I avoid 'public' USB ports. I know the chances of one being hacked is very, very slim, but it's just as easy for me to travel with a few AC>USB bricks. I have a small travel kit where I permanently leave some AC chargers and cables. It's grab and go for our trips.


----------



## patster734

shh said:


> Thank you for posting this! So glad it's back - their website still shows this as suspended. Would really like one around the holidays with the tree/decorations up- I think they did one in 2019, but if not this year, maybe next year. Just so glad it's back and it wasn't permanently discontinued! Thank you again for posting!



Looks like the Universal Orlando website was recently updated to show Holiday Harbor Nights the Friday after Thanksgiving!


----------



## tony67

cschaaf said:


> I avoid 'public' USB ports. I know the chances of one being hacked is very, very slim, but it's just as easy for me to travel with a few AC>USB bricks. I have a small travel kit where I permanently leave some AC chargers and cables. It's grab and go for our trips.


Agreed - I like to have them to charge generic things like camera batteries
I am always too paranoid to just hook my phone to one of those


----------



## georgina

tony67 said:


> So - its not quite clear to me and I have seen a handful of complaints about rooms at PBR - my stay was fine, but the room was the old configuration which sort of surprised me since I thought the entire hotel was refurbished and done in December  - was it only a partial referb?  I did have a water pressure issue on the 5th floor so the shower diverter could not kick in - they replaced the shower head and I guess that fixed it - but that may have been coincidental.    I had expected a walk in shower as I have seen in the remodeled rooms.


My bathroom was the old configuration also - garden view 2 Q in west wing, 2nd floor.


----------



## Robo56

Typically the garden view rooms (regular rooms) still have the large 2 queen layout with the desk and two chairs on either side of desk  and corner chair and Ottoman. The difference is the garden view usually only has the tub with the shower on the wall above the tub.

The deluxe room bathroom is larger and has both a stand alone shower and a tub and large two sink vanity with the same dark blue louver doors on the cabinet. 


Patster734 I have never seen the bathroom layout on your photos. The bathroom looks more compact and it’s definitely a remodel with the subway tiles and the new shower. 

I’am wondering if they are only going to do this to certain rooms.

The deluxe room I had on my recent stay had all new carpet, headboard and new curtains other then that everything else was the same.  I like the present layout of the deluxe rooms. I hope they don’t change them all.


----------



## patster734

Robo56 said:


> Typically the garden view rooms (regular rooms) still have the large 2 queen layout with the desk and two chairs on either side of desk  and corner chair and Ottoman. The difference is the garden view usually only has the tub with the shower on the wall above the tub.
> 
> The deluxe room bathroom is larger and has both a stand alone shower and a tub and large two sink vanity with the same dark blue louver doors on the cabinet.
> 
> 
> Patster734 I have never seen the bathroom layout on your photos. The bathroom looks more compact and it’s definitely a remodel with the subway tiles and the new shower.
> 
> I’am wondering if they are only going to do this to certain rooms.
> 
> The deluxe room I had on my recent stay had all new carpet, headboard and new curtains other then that everything else was the same.  I like the present layout of the deluxe rooms. I hope they don’t change them all.



Thanks.  We had to watch the sliding shower door that didn’t alway shut tightly against the wall.  First time I used it, I accidentally allowed about an inch between the door and wall which allowed quite a bit of water out.  Didn’t make that mistake the remainder of the week.  Also as Tony mentioned, no USB ports and few power outlets was a surprise.  Still, I loved the space.  With 5 adults in the room (2 Queen beds and a cot in the corner), I felt we had plenty of space when in the room.


----------



## tony67

georgina said:


> My bathroom was the old configuration also - garden view 2 Q in west wing, 2nd floor.


I was in west wing 5th floor bay view - so maybe that whole building has not been done


----------



## Skywalker3

Just back from our first Portofino stay. Loved the resort. Was worried about the walk, but it wasn't that bad at all. . We are DVC folks who often stay at Boardwalk, and are very accustomed to the walk from there to HS and Epcot, also used to the long hallways at BWV...which was good, because we were pretty far down the hallway in the East Wing...most days not an issue, but after hot park days, there was more walking in the sun from the boat dock to the room than I'd hoped for. After 1st morning walking to parks though, I opted for boat rides all the other times.
Boat service was good. One blip though.  My husband and son were waiting for the boat back from studios, when they announced boat was disabled, and would be awhile, advised everyone to walk or bus. They walked, and by the time we were ready to go back to City walk, boats were running again.
Also, late wed night, like in the 11 and 12 o'clock hours, the boat was combined w Hard Rock, so  2 stops, Didnt' affect our ride, and didn't have wait any longer, just didn't know they sometimes combine.
Only used the quiet pool next to the main pool, and enjoyed it. Very large, and also has a hot tub and plunge pool. Kids just didn't want to get into the sand/big pool, so never tried it. Looked very nice though.
Room was very, very spacious. We did get the new bathroom configuration, which was a pain sometimes, and NO idea why in the world there is so much unused space in there, but we did utilize the area for storage. So very much wish the sinks were separated though, so someone could be using them while someone else using other utilities. That may be the only knock against the room.
but we managed. Lots of storage under coffee pot, next to dresser, and REALLY liked having the table w 2 chairs. We ended up eating several meals there.  The beds were VERY comfortable. plenty of pillows, 2 per person, extra blanket.
we forgot to leave out the do not disturb sign, and did come back to made beds, extra towels/toiletries, and some straightening, so they are doing cleaning.
Would love to stay here again on return trips. Beautiful, beautiful resort.
This thread was so very helpful too. Thanks for all the tips and info here.


----------



## schumigirl

Skywalker3 said:


> Just back from our first Portofino stay. Loved the resort. Was worried about the walk, but it wasn't that bad at all. . We are DVC folks who often stay at Boardwalk, and are very accustomed to the walk from there to HS and Epcot, also used to the long hallways at BWV...which was good, because we were pretty far down the hallway in the East Wing...most days not an issue, but after hot park days, there was more walking in the sun from the boat dock to the room than I'd hoped for. After 1st morning walking to parks though, I opted for boat rides all the other times.
> Boat service was good. One blip though.  My husband and son were waiting for the boat back from studios, when they announced boat was disabled, and would be awhile, advised everyone to walk or bus. They walked, and by the time we were ready to go back to City walk, boats were running again.
> Also, late wed night, like in the 11 and 12 o'clock hours, the boat was combined w Hard Rock, so  2 stops, Didnt' affect our ride, and didn't have wait any longer, just didn't know they sometimes combine.
> Only used the quiet pool next to the main pool, and enjoyed it. Very large, and also has a hot tub and plunge pool. Kids just didn't want to get into the sand/big pool, so never tried it. Looked very nice though.
> Room was very, very spacious. We did get the new bathroom configuration, which was a pain sometimes, and NO idea why in the world there is so much unused space in there, but we did utilize the area for storage. So very much wish the sinks were separated though, so someone could be using them while someone else using other utilities. That may be the only knock against the room.
> but we managed. Lots of storage under coffee pot, next to dresser, and REALLY liked having the table w 2 chairs. We ended up eating several meals there.  The beds were VERY comfortable. plenty of pillows, 2 per person, extra blanket.
> we forgot to leave out the do not disturb sign, and did come back to made beds, extra towels/toiletries, and some straightening, so they are doing cleaning.
> Would love to stay here again on return trips. Beautiful, beautiful resort.
> This thread was so very helpful too. Thanks for all the tips and info here.



I`m so glad to hear you had such a lovely trip and enjoyed PBH. 

And thank you for coming back to let us know how it went and give a review.....always appreciated


----------



## Susan2771

Skywalker3 said:


> Just back from our first Portofino stay. Loved the resort. Was worried about the walk, but it wasn't that bad at all. . We are DVC folks who often stay at Boardwalk, and are very accustomed to the walk from there to HS and Epcot, also used to the long hallways at BWV...which was good, because we were pretty far down the hallway in the East Wing...most days not an issue, but after hot park days, there was more walking in the sun from the boat dock to the room than I'd hoped for. After 1st morning walking to parks though, I opted for boat rides all the other times.
> Boat service was good. One blip though.  My husband and son were waiting for the boat back from studios, when they announced boat was disabled, and would be awhile, advised everyone to walk or bus. They walked, and by the time we were ready to go back to City walk, boats were running again.
> Also, late wed night, like in the 11 and 12 o'clock hours, the boat was combined w Hard Rock, so  2 stops, Didnt' affect our ride, and didn't have wait any longer, just didn't know they sometimes combine.
> Only used the quiet pool next to the main pool, and enjoyed it. Very large, and also has a hot tub and plunge pool. Kids just didn't want to get into the sand/big pool, so never tried it. Looked very nice though.
> Room was very, very spacious. We did get the new bathroom configuration, which was a pain sometimes, and NO idea why in the world there is so much unused space in there, but we did utilize the area for storage. So very much wish the sinks were separated though, so someone could be using them while someone else using other utilities. That may be the only knock against the room.
> but we managed. Lots of storage under coffee pot, next to dresser, and REALLY liked having the table w 2 chairs. We ended up eating several meals there.  The beds were VERY comfortable. plenty of pillows, 2 per person, extra blanket.
> we forgot to leave out the do not disturb sign, and did come back to made beds, extra towels/toiletries, and some straightening, so they are doing cleaning.
> Would love to stay here again on return trips. Beautiful, beautiful resort.
> This thread was so very helpful too. Thanks for all the tips and info here.



Thanks for sharing your experience!!  Sounded like a great visit


----------



## gergy9

Does anyone know if they will hold any Halloween events for the kids on 10/31?


----------



## patster734

shh said:


> Thank you for posting this! So glad it's back - their website still shows this as suspended. Would really like one around the holidays with the tree/decorations up- I think they did one in 2019, but if not this year, maybe next year. Just so glad it's back and it wasn't permanently discontinued! Thank you again for posting!



Looking at PBH Facebook page, I think tickets go on sale tomorrow.  The event shows up in Eventbrite, but the ticket purchase page isn’t accessible yet.

https://harbor-nights-menu.constantcontactsites.com/
Through Eventbrite, I was able to access this page which has links to Food and to Drinks.  The links aren’t fully populated, but I suspect they will by tomorrow.


----------



## patster734

patster734 said:


> Looking at PBH Facebook page, I think tickets go on sale tomorrow.  The event shows up in Eventbrite, but the ticket purchase page isn’t accessible yet.
> 
> https://harbor-nights-menu.constantcontactsites.com/
> Through Eventbrite, I was able to access this page which has links to Food and to Drinks.  The links aren’t fully populated, but I suspect they will by tomorrow.



It’s now available.  Got tickets for DW and me.  Went with VIP seating.


----------



## trishadono

wdwrule said:


> Does anyone know if the club level queen rooms all have bay view?  Also, are these rooms spread throughout the resort… west wing, east wing and villa?  I also saw a video on one of these rooms with a door to the toilet area, somewhat compartmentalized. Do all of the club rooms have this feature or just certain areas of the resort?


I did my 1st PBH in May. We had a cl room and requested a balcony at check in. It was a hike to the lounge BUT WOW . We had a 6th floor large patio . Also I had dd and her soon to be fiance. Our bathroom had a shower, and separate toilet room. My pix were posted in May . Let me see if I can provide the link.


----------



## trishadono

https://www.disboards.com/threads/portofino-bay-hotel-info-faq-s-and-more.3494622/post-63021891
My may pix. Follow the next few pages.


----------



## wdwrule

trishadono said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/portofino-bay-hotel-info-faq-s-and-more.3494622/post-63021891
> My may pix. Follow the next few pages.


Oh beautiful!  We ended up on a high floor and surprisingly were given bay view which was fabulous!  No balcony but we were thrilled with the location of the room and view. Looks like we also had the same exact bathroom as in your pics. So cool you got a patio!


----------



## moesy4

We are here now for 4 nights staying club level and I wanted to give our impressions. I will also update this post to include our food offerings. I don't take food pictures typically, but hopefully it helps someone as I felt like club level offerings were not reviewed often.
First of all, the hotel is stunning. Thanks to advice on the board, I requested a balcony room. I do think it took longer to get ready because of that (we arrived a little after one and it wasn't ready until almost 4) but it was well worth the wait as the view is just incredible. We have a 5th floor room overlooking the Villa Pool and the view is incredible. Yes, it is a hike from the lounge and lobby, but a very short walk to either of the pools and very quiet.
We all love the hotel. The boat service has been impeccable, the only time we had a longer wait was right after park close where I think we waited about 20 minutes and 2 boats before we got on. We should've probably just walked as it is a beautiful walk and would've gotten us back quicker.
The staff has been phenomenal, especially the club level staff. So great with the kids and always attentive. Because of the renovations we are in the first floor lounge, but we have really enjoyed eating in the piazza and letting the kids play out there while we relaxed.
The opera singer performs every night from 6:30 to 7, I know they recently came back so I wanted to update.
The Club level offerings are breakfast from 7-10:30 am, Afternoon snacks are from 12-3:30 pm, dinner is from 5-7 pm, alcohol is 5-8 pm, and dessert is 8 to 9:30 pm. There is a cooler full of drinks available from 7 am to 10 pm  as well as coffee and single pieces of fruit (apples, bananas, and oranges.)
Breakfast has always been an assortment of donuts and pastries, hard boiled eggs, bagels and toast, oatmeal, cereal, and a breakfast sandwich. One morning was essentially a Egg McMuffin but was very tasty. This morning was ham, egg, and cheese on a Hawaiian roll. There is also a fridge with yogurt and some sort of carb side (hash browns and potato wedges so far)
Afternoon snacks have essentially been the same every day...cut up veggies and dip, pastries and donuts, and bagged chips.
Dinner has rotated every night. The first night was a Chicken Caprese, rice, and green beans with squash. The second night was beef tips, risotto, and green beans with mushrooms. The third night was a bone in chicken dish, potato wedges, and asparagus with roasted cauliflower. It also includes cut up veggies, dinner rolls, cheese chunks, and crackers. Our last night was this delicious sausage mix, spaghetti squash, and pasta.
The alcohol has been 4 or so types of wine with maybe 5 or 6 types of beer (I don't drink beer so I didn't look closely). Drinks with spirits are $7.
Dessert are some type of cookie (mainly chocolate chip) and two other individual desserts. The first night I didn't write it down, but yesterday was a chocolate coffee tart and cheesecake. Tonight was a rasberry cheesecake and a delicious mini key lime pie. Our final night was that berry vanilla dish people seem to love on here and another cheesecake.
If you have any questions, I will be here two more nights so I will check it out!


----------



## trishadono

moesy4 said:


> We are here now for 4 nights staying club level and I wanted to give our impressions. I will also update this post to include our food offerings. I don't take food pictures typically, but hopefully it helps someone as I felt like club level offerings were not reviewed often.
> First of all, the hotel is stunning. Thanks to advice on the board, I requested a balcony room. I do think it took longer to get ready because of that (we arrived a little after one and it wasn't ready until almost 4) but it was well worth the wait as the view is just incredible. We have a 5th floor room overlooking the Villa Pool and the view is incredible. Yes, it is a hike from the lounge and lobby, but a very short walk to either of the pools and very quiet.
> We all love the hotel. The boat service has been impeccable, the only time we had a longer wait was right after park close where I think we waited about 20 minutes and 2 boats before we got on. We should've probably just walked as it is a beautiful walk and would've gotten us back quicker.
> The staff has been phenomenal, especially the club level staff. So great with the kids and always attentive. Because of the renovations we are in the first floor lounge, but we have really enjoyed eating in the piazza and letting the kids play out there while we relaxed.
> The opera singer performs every night from 6:30 to 7, I know they recently came back so I wanted to update.
> The Club level offerings are breakfast from 7-10:30 am, Afternoon snacks are from 12-3:30 pm, dinner is from 5-7 pm, alcohol is 5-8 pm, and dessert is 8 to 9:30 pm. There is a cooler full of drinks available from 7 am to 10 pm  as well as coffee and single pieces of fruit (apples, bananas, and oranges.)
> Breakfast has always been an assortment of donuts and pastries, hard boiled eggs, bagels and toast, oatmeal, cereal, and a breakfast sandwich. One morning was essentially a Egg McMuffin but was very tasty. This morning was ham, egg, and cheese on a Hawaiian roll. There is also a fridge with yogurt and some sort of carb side (hash browns and potato wedges so far)
> Afternoon snacks have essentially been the same every day...cut up veggies and dip, pastries and donuts, and bagged chips.
> Dinner has rotated every night. The first night was a Chicken Caprese, rice, and green beans with squash. The second night was beef tips, risotto, and green beans with mushrooms. The third night was a bone in chicken dish, potato wedges, and asparagus with roasted cauliflower. It also includes cut up veggies, dinner rolls, cheese chunks, and crackers.
> The alcohol has been 4 or so types of wine with maybe 5 or 6 types of beer (I don't drink beer so I didn't look closely). Drinks with spirits are $7.
> Dessert are some type of cookie (mainly chocolate chip) and two other individual desserts. The first night I didn't write it down, but yesterday was a chocolate coffee tart and cheesecake. Tonight was a rasberry cheesecake and a delicious mini key lime pie.
> If you have any questions, I will be here two more nights so I will check it out!
> Afternoon snacks have been relativel


I had my 1st stay there in May and have a single night coming up 12/1 prior to my wdw trip.

Where is the temporary lounge?  I am going to be arriving around 6:30pm . The drop off is 3rd  floor. So I go past  check-in  and and is it stairs or elevator to get down? I get lost so easily. Dd had to keep directing me last time but she arrives later this trip I’ll be alone.

I think I had same view as you, pool with a peek of Hogwarts castle.

Thx for posting.


----------



## trishadono

Maybe this willl help?


----------



## hawktalksl

trishadono said:


> I had my 1st stay there in May and have a single night coming up 12/1 prior to my wdw trip.
> 
> Where is the temporary lounge?  I am going to be arriving around 6:30pm . The drop off is 3rd  floor. So I go past  check-in  and and is it stairs or elevator to get down? I get lost so easily. Dd had to keep directing me last time but she arrives later this trip I’ll be alone.
> 
> I think I had same view as you, pool with a peek of Hogwarts castle.
> 
> Thx for posting.



The temporary lounge is basically across the central piazza from the regular club lounge. Still on the third floor. (at least is was on Saturday when we checked out)


----------



## Dawn Peterson

In my mind, I go in through the front entrance, past the check in desk on my right, turn right into that little alley and follow it.  If it looks like a street you are in the right place.  I think the street bears to the left and you should see the rooms they are using just past the gazebo.


----------



## Susan2771

moesy4 said:


> We are here now for 4 nights staying club level and I wanted to give our impressions. I will also update this post to include our food offerings. I don't take food pictures typically, but hopefully it helps someone as I felt like club level offerings were not reviewed often.
> First of all, the hotel is stunning. Thanks to advice on the board, I requested a balcony room. I do think it took longer to get ready because of that (we arrived a little after one and it wasn't ready until almost 4) but it was well worth the wait as the view is just incredible. We have a 5th floor room overlooking the Villa Pool and the view is incredible. Yes, it is a hike from the lounge and lobby, but a very short walk to either of the pools and very quiet.
> We all love the hotel. The boat service has been impeccable, the only time we had a longer wait was right after park close where I think we waited about 20 minutes and 2 boats before we got on. We should've probably just walked as it is a beautiful walk and would've gotten us back quicker.
> The staff has been phenomenal, especially the club level staff. So great with the kids and always attentive. Because of the renovations we are in the first floor lounge, but we have really enjoyed eating in the piazza and letting the kids play out there while we relaxed.
> The opera singer performs every night from 6:30 to 7, I know they recently came back so I wanted to update.
> The Club level offerings are breakfast from 7-10:30 am, Afternoon snacks are from 12-3:30 pm, dinner is from 5-7 pm, alcohol is 5-8 pm, and dessert is 8 to 9:30 pm. There is a cooler full of drinks available from 7 am to 10 pm  as well as coffee and single pieces of fruit (apples, bananas, and oranges.)
> Breakfast has always been an assortment of donuts and pastries, hard boiled eggs, bagels and toast, oatmeal, cereal, and a breakfast sandwich. One morning was essentially a Egg McMuffin but was very tasty. This morning was ham, egg, and cheese on a Hawaiian roll. There is also a fridge with yogurt and some sort of carb side (hash browns and potato wedges so far)
> Afternoon snacks have essentially been the same every day...cut up veggies and dip, pastries and donuts, and bagged chips.
> Dinner has rotated every night. The first night was a Chicken Caprese, rice, and green beans with squash. The second night was beef tips, risotto, and green beans with mushrooms. The third night was a bone in chicken dish, potato wedges, and asparagus with roasted cauliflower. It also includes cut up veggies, dinner rolls, cheese chunks, and crackers.
> The alcohol has been 4 or so types of wine with maybe 5 or 6 types of beer (I don't drink beer so I didn't look closely). Drinks with spirits are $7.
> Dessert are some type of cookie (mainly chocolate chip) and two other individual desserts. The first night I didn't write it down, but yesterday was a chocolate coffee tart and cheesecake. Tonight was a rasberry cheesecake and a delicious mini key lime pie.
> If you have any questions, I will be here two more nights so I will check it out!
> Afternoon snacks have been relativel


Thank-you for posting all this! It was great to read.  Is the club lounge open for breakfast before the parks open? Thank-you!!!!


----------



## trishadono

hawktalksl said:


> The temporary lounge is basically across the central piazza from the regular club lounge. Still on the third floor. (at least is was on Saturday when we checked out)





Dawn Peterson said:


> In my mind, I go in through the front entrance, past the check in desk on my right, turn right into that little alley and follow it.  If it looks like a street you are in the right place.  I think the street bears to the left and you should see the rooms they are using just past the gazebo.


Ok I think the other poster confused me with calling it 1St floor vs lobby floor. Easy enough to do!

Thanks for the help. It makes sense now.


----------



## Ajbro44

We check in next Thursday for our 3rd trip to universal Orlando but out first stay at PBR. Has anyone had groceries delivered to the hotel? If so how did this go? We are planning on using prime to deliver water and some snacks. 
TIA


----------



## moesy4

trishadono said:


> I had my 1st stay there in May and have a single night coming up 12/1 prior to my wdw trip.
> 
> Where is the temporary lounge?  I am going to be arriving around 6:30pm . The drop off is 3rd  floor. So I go past  check-in  and and is it stairs or elevator to get down? I get lost so easily. Dd had to keep directing me last time but she arrives later this trip I’ll be alone.
> 
> I think I had same view as you, pool with a peek of Hogwarts castle.
> 
> Thx for posting.


You can’t miss it…take a right down the hall next to the check in desk and you will see signs. It is on the right right past that pergola in the hall.


----------



## moesy4

Susan2771 said:


> Thank-you for posting all this! It was great to read.  Is the club lounge open for breakfast before the parks open? Thank-you!!!!


Yep! The hours for breakfast were 7 to 10:30, snacks were 12-3:30, dinner was 5 to 7, drinks were 5 to 8, and desserts were 8 to 9:30


----------



## moesy4

I edited my post to include our last night of food!


----------



## Bratray321

Ajbro44 said:


> We check in next Thursday for our 3rd trip to universal Orlando but out first stay at PBR. Has anyone had groceries delivered to the hotel? If so how did this go? We are planning on using prime to deliver water and some snacks.
> TIA


We had a delivery from Amazon Grocery and several Insta Cart deliveries.  You just meet the driver in the lobby.  They cant go up to your room.   You need to be there to get the merchandise.


----------



## mfly

Will housekeeping give us an extra set of sheets if we bring an air mattress, or should I plan to pack those too?


----------



## schumigirl

mfly said:


> Will housekeeping give us an extra set of sheets if we bring an air mattress, or should I plan to pack those too?



Yes, they will give you sheets and blankets for the air mattress


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Not related to just Portofino, but has Universal reopened the hot tubs yet?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Pretty sure they reopened all hot tubs this past summer - hopefully someone that's been recently can confirm


----------



## Skywalker3

GreyStr0ke said:


> Not related to just Portofino, but has Universal reopened the hot tubs yet?


We used the hot tub at the Villa pool at Portofino last month. Not sure bout any others.


----------



## Bratray321

GreyStr0ke said:


> Not related to just Portofino, but has Universal reopened the hot tubs yet?


I was there this past September and all hot tubs open and jacuzzi at the spa.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

CBBR's hot tub was closed in late Oct but SF's was open Nov 2.


----------



## mamapenguin

I know I walked by the RPR hot tub on my way to the park in the morning and there were people in them. I thought it was very odd timing, but to each their own. ( that was last month)


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Great news! Thank for the replies.


----------



## Chip#1

Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere but are the Club level rooms located on the top floor? We typically stay at Club level HR but thought we would give Portofino a try for our trip in a couple of  weeks. I’ve noticed reviews talk about the Club level rooms being spread out around the resort but no one seems to include whether or not they are top floor like they are at HR. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Bratray321

The club rooms are in all different wings and on all different floors. To be close to the club lounge, request the Villa wing.


----------



## Chip#1

Bratray321 said:


> The club rooms are in all different wings and on all different floors. To be close to the club lounge, request the Villa wing.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Bratray321

Chip#1 said:


> Thanks so much!


Just know that the Villa rooms are a bit of a walk to the docks. I guess it depends for your family what is more important to be close to. We went with being closer to the lounge as the kids constantly want snacks and drinks. Lol


----------



## Chip#1

Bratray321 said:


> Just know that the Villa rooms are a bit of a walk to the docks. I guess it depends for your family what is more important to be close to. We went with being closer to the lounge as the kids constantly want snacks and drinks. Lol


Haha -- very valid!  Thanks so much for the info; DH will have to figure out what he wants to do -- he likes the top floor rooms of HR Club and I have both booked right now. Thanks again!


----------



## policycobb

Anyone have the current room service menu?


----------



## Toy Story Fan

We just got back from Portofino Bay last night and while we were there, they were putting on the new doors to the club lounge. I snapped a quick photo before they blacked out the windows.


----------



## kbelle8995

We just got back from Portofino.  Great service.  We had a wonderful room overlooking the quiet Pool.  My sister wants to go back.  We went to Trattoria del Forno.  And had two great meals.    Just lovely.  My only issue is that self parking is a bit tight.  

Relaxing and so nice.  Got to see the Opera Singer and he was fantastic.


----------



## kkbookmom

We returned Sunday evening from our trip to Florida. Spent the last 3 days at Portofino Bay. Our room was in the Villas section & overlooked the beach pool. We opted for club level (at the time I booked, it was our only option). 

Random thoughts:
- Room was lovely. The beds were to die for. 
- View was wonderful. Did get loud Saturday afternoon with music from the pool.
- It was quite the walk whenever we wanted to go anywhere - lobby, restaurants, boat to Universal, club lounge. 
- We'd been to WDW prior to moving to Portofino & mask rules were more relaxed. That can be good or bad depending on your personal comfort level.
- Club lounge offerings were good. I have a dairy allergy so that was a challenge. Staff were great about it but seemed thrown by what to do. They did reach out to the chef each time I asked about ingredients or preparation.  The evening beverage service was great. I'm pretty sure I had my share of Pinot Grigo.

We would definitely return. 

Now I need to find out what kind of pillows they have. My husband wants them. Badly


----------



## Bgriff

Hi all,
I have a stay coming up at this hotel next week booked through Amex FHR. Does anyone happen to know what the "dinner for 2" amenity on FHR bookings at this hotel consists of? (e.g., is it only valid at certain restaurant(s), is is a set menu vs. just a general $ credit, etc.? Would be nice if it was just a $ credit though usually the Amex website would just say "$100 F&B credit" rather than "dinner for 2" if that were the case.) Just trying to plan out our meals accordingly. Thanks!


----------



## chimo2u

Bratray321 said:


> The club rooms are in all different wings and on all different floors. To be close to the club lounge, request the Villa wing.


Can you have views of the harbour in the villa wimg??


----------



## wdwrule

chimo2u said:


> Can you have views of the harbour in the villa wimg??


Yes we ended up with a bay view villa room.


----------



## bloomjes

Wondering if anyone who has been recently and stayed club level can confirm if the original renovated lounge is back open or if it is still hosted  in the ballrooms?  Thank you!


----------



## kkbookmom

bloomjes said:


> Wondering if anyone who has been recently and stayed club level can confirm if the original renovated lounge is back open or if it is still hosted  in the ballrooms?  Thank you!


Depending on what you mean by "recently" .... I can say as of 12/12/21 the club lounge was in the ballrooms. 

Hopefully someone who has been more recently can help.


----------



## jujubiee4

gottalovepluto said:


> Wow! I thought you had to book via FHR to get the benefits. Heck of a lot better price booking the APH rate instead of via FHR.


Did you ever get any clarification on this? I had a friend who booked through Universal and got the 
perks but that was quite a while ago. I called Amex and they said you have to book through their portal.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jujubiee4 said:


> Did you ever get any clarification on this? I had a friend who booked through Universal and got the
> perks but that was quite a while ago. I called Amex and they said you have to book through their portal.


Alas I never pursued it. Booked through Amex instead.


----------



## mickeymom22

We stayed at Portofino Bay on 12/23/21. The resort was beautiful. We loved the boat service to the parks. We walked the path to the parks one time and it was lovely. Sal's had good pizza. The room had plenty of room. We are a family of five and made use of the roll away bed. We arrived early in the morning to check in. Here is where it gets annoying. We had done check-in online, but it seemed when we went to the check-in to get our express passes, it took forever because they literally had to input everything back into the computer. Our room wasn't ready so we headed to the parks. When we received the text that our room was ready, we headed back to the room. The text said we could use our express passes to open the door, but none of them worked. I texted we needed help getting in our room. We had all our luggage so we sat outside our door on the floor and waited about 15 minutes for someone to come. The gentleman that came was very nice and offered to go get new room keys for us. We took him up on his offer.

Overall, we had a nice stay. Check-in


----------



## crazywig

Stayed at PBH Dec 16-18th. Excellent stay as usual but want to mention that since our last cabana rental in 2019, the villa pool cabanas are now $100 while main pool is still $250. 

We got the villa pool cabana for our check out day.


----------



## cschaaf

mickeymom22 said:


> Our room wasn't ready so we headed to the parks. When we received the text that our room was ready, we headed back to the room. The text said we could use our express passes to open the door, but none of them worked.


We've learned this the hard way, too. Even if the text says we can use the keys they already issued, we still go back to the front desk before heading to the room.


----------



## mickeymom22

cschaaf said:


> We've learned this the hard way, too. Even if the text says we can use the keys they already issued, we still go back to the front desk before heading to the room.



Yes, if we go again we will definitely go to the lobby first!


----------



## iona

Bgriff said:


> Hi all,
> I have a stay coming up at this hotel next week booked through Amex FHR. Does anyone happen to know what the "dinner for 2" amenity on FHR bookings at this hotel consists of? (e.g., is it only valid at certain restaurant(s), is is a set menu vs. just a general $ credit, etc.? Would be nice if it was just a $ credit though usually the Amex website would just say "$100 F&B credit" rather than "dinner for 2" if that were the case.) Just trying to plan out our meals accordingly. Thanks!



I hope you enjoyed your stay! Did you find out the answer to this? We’ve got an Amex FHR stay booked there in 2022 so any experiences you have to share would be really interesting. We know the hotel well but have never booked it through Amex before.


----------



## iona

crazywig said:


> Stayed at PBH Dec 16-18th. Excellent stay as usual but want to mention that since our last cabana rental in 2019, the villa pool cabanas are now $100 while main pool is still $250.
> 
> We got the villa pool cabana for our check out day.



I’m glad you had an excellent stay. I can’t picture the cabanas at the Villa Pool, could you let me know what they come with please (seating, etc). Also, is there any wait service? Thank you!


----------



## hhoope01

Try this:  PBR Villa Pool Cabana


----------



## crazywig

iona said:


> I’m glad you had an excellent stay. I can’t picture the cabanas at the Villa Pool, could you let me know what they come with please (seating, etc). Also, is there any wait service? Thank you!



That link above is exactly what you get, 4 chairs and table, ceiling fan, large tv and 2 loungers. There is wait service, our waiter said the cabana came with 6 non-alcoholic drinks so that was new, but nothing else. Waiter always around, very attentive. You book the cabana at the main pool towel shack.

There are 6 cabanas right now (I swear there were more in summer) and they're close to the bathrooms/hot tub. Bathroom has lockers so perfect for having to change before flight. No showers.


----------



## IzzyBella

We’re here now and can confirm the renovated club lounge is open and beautiful! Not sure if we just got lucky but our room is in the same building so we walk by it coming and going to our room. So convenient!


----------



## Wolfli

IzzyBella said:


> We’re here now and can confirm the renovated club lounge is open and beautiful! Not sure if we just got lucky but our room is in the same building so we walk by it coming and going to our room. So convenient!



awesome! Could you post pictures if you get a chance ?


----------



## Bgriff

Bgriff said:


> Hi all,
> I have a stay coming up at this hotel next week booked through Amex FHR. Does anyone happen to know what the "dinner for 2" amenity on FHR bookings at this hotel consists of? (e.g., is it only valid at certain restaurant(s), is is a set menu vs. just a general $ credit, etc.? Would be nice if it was just a $ credit though usually the Amex website would just say "$100 F&B credit" rather than "dinner for 2" if that were the case.) Just trying to plan out our meals accordingly. Thanks!





iona said:


> I hope you enjoyed your stay! Did you find out the answer to this? We’ve got an Amex FHR stay booked there in 2022 so any experiences you have to share would be really interesting. We know the hotel well but have never booked it through Amex before.



Just to follow up on my own question earlier after our stay last week -- the dinner benefit was listed on the welcome letter as "one complimentary dinner for 2, per room ($100 value). Excluding alcoholic beverages, taxes, and gratuities. Please note, the dinner is not applicable at our third-party vendor, Bice."

We ended up eating at Trattoria del Porto, the same restaurant where breakfast is served, as there were no last-minute reservations available at Mamma Della's, the other non-Bice sit-down option. We ordered 2 appetizers and 2 mains, totalling about $90 before tax and tip, as well as 2 drinks, and the total with tax and tip came to about $150, and to my surprise the entire amount was removed from the bill automatically. So, I don't know what the exact rules are, but we were happy with it, and the dinner food at Trattoria was surprisingly good, quite a bit better than the good-but-not-great breakfast buffet. (We also ate at Bice the second night, which was very good.)

In terms of the other FHR benefits, everything was handled well. 4pm late checkout was proactively included at check-in. We were upgraded from a no-view room to a bay view room on the 5th floor. Breakfast buffet at Trattoria was included daily, and was removed from the bill automatically including the tip that I left on the check signed at the restaurant. We also received a fruit plate and welcome note in our room shortly after check-in.

Overall we had a very good stay. In terms of access to Universal, it's pretty hard to beat -- we took the water taxi both ways which was very easy and convenient, and the express passes allowed us to do all the rides we wanted to do with minimal hassle. (We did not bother to get up for early hours, and skipped the non-express-pass Hagrid and Velicocoaster rides, but if you want to do either or both of those then early hours is probably the way to go.)

Between the FHR on-property benefits, the $200 annual Amex Platinum FHR credit, and the express passes, we arguably netted out to minimal cost for the stay despite a $400 nightly rate, so would happily recommend staying here to anyone else in similar circumstances.




jujubiee4 said:


> Did you ever get any clarification on this? I had a friend who booked through Universal and got the
> perks but that was quite a while ago. I called Amex and they said you have to book through their portal.



You definitely have to book through Amex (at the rate they are charging, which may be more than you can get through other channels) to get FHR benefits.


----------



## bloomjes

IzzyBella said:


> We’re here now and can confirm the renovated club lounge is open and beautiful! Not sure if we just got lucky but our room is in the same building so we walk by it coming and going to our room. So convenient!


Thank you for updating!


----------



## schumigirl

Bgriff said:


> Just to follow up on my own question earlier after our stay last week -- the dinner benefit was listed on the welcome letter as "one complimentary dinner for 2, per room ($100 value). Excluding alcoholic beverages, taxes, and gratuities. Please note, the dinner is not applicable at our third-party vendor, Bice."
> 
> We ended up eating at Trattoria del Porto, the same restaurant where breakfast is served, as there were no last-minute reservations available at Mamma Della's, the other non-Bice sit-down option. We ordered 2 appetizers and 2 mains, totalling about $90 before tax and tip, as well as 2 drinks, and the total with tax and tip came to about $150, and to my surprise the entire amount was removed from the bill automatically. So, I don't know what the exact rules are, but we were happy with it, and the dinner food at Trattoria was surprisingly good, quite a bit better than the good-but-not-great breakfast buffet. (We also ate at Bice the second night, which was very good.)
> 
> In terms of the other FHR benefits, everything was handled well. 4pm late checkout was proactively included at check-in. We were upgraded from a no-view room to a bay view room on the 5th floor. Breakfast buffet at Trattoria was included daily, and was removed from the bill automatically including the tip that I left on the check signed at the restaurant. We also received a fruit plate and welcome note in our room shortly after check-in.
> 
> Overall we had a very good stay. In terms of access to Universal, it's pretty hard to beat -- we took the water taxi both ways which was very easy and convenient, and the express passes allowed us to do all the rides we wanted to do with minimal hassle. (We did not bother to get up for early hours, and skipped the non-express-pass Hagrid and Velicocoaster rides, but if you want to do either or both of those then early hours is probably the way to go.)
> 
> Between the FHR on-property benefits, the $200 annual Amex Platinum FHR credit, and the express passes, we arguably netted out to minimal cost for the stay despite a $400 nightly rate, so would happily recommend staying here to anyone else in similar circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely have to book through Amex (at the rate they are charging, which may be more than you can get through other channels) to get FHR benefits.



Thank you for your experiences there, not many of us knew much about the benefits of booking directly with Amex for that offer. 

And glad to hear you had such a lovely and positive stay at PB.


----------



## Ava

Bgriff said:


> Just to follow up on my own question earlier after our stay last week -- the dinner benefit was listed on the welcome letter as "one complimentary dinner for 2, per room ($100 value). Excluding alcoholic beverages, taxes, and gratuities. Please note, the dinner is not applicable at our third-party vendor, Bice."
> 
> We ended up eating at Trattoria del Porto, the same restaurant where breakfast is served, as there were no last-minute reservations available at Mamma Della's, the other non-Bice sit-down option. We ordered 2 appetizers and 2 mains, totalling about $90 before tax and tip, as well as 2 drinks, and the total with tax and tip came to about $150, and to my surprise the entire amount was removed from the bill automatically. So, I don't know what the exact rules are, but we were happy with it, and the dinner food at Trattoria was surprisingly good, quite a bit better than the good-but-not-great breakfast buffet. (We also ate at Bice the second night, which was very good.)
> 
> In terms of the other FHR benefits, everything was handled well. 4pm late checkout was proactively included at check-in. We were upgraded from a no-view room to a bay view room on the 5th floor. Breakfast buffet at Trattoria was included daily, and was removed from the bill automatically including the tip that I left on the check signed at the restaurant. We also received a fruit plate and welcome note in our room shortly after check-in.
> 
> Overall we had a very good stay. In terms of access to Universal, it's pretty hard to beat -- we took the water taxi both ways which was very easy and convenient, and the express passes allowed us to do all the rides we wanted to do with minimal hassle. (We did not bother to get up for early hours, and skipped the non-express-pass Hagrid and Velicocoaster rides, but if you want to do either or both of those then early hours is probably the way to go.)
> 
> Between the FHR on-property benefits, the $200 annual Amex Platinum FHR credit, and the express passes, we arguably netted out to minimal cost for the stay despite a $400 nightly rate, so would happily recommend staying here to anyone else in similar circumstances.


Thank you for reporting back. I booked a stay for this Sept to use my $200 Amex Platinum credit for 2021, and plan to add a night to use 2022’s credit. Good to know that the dinner credit can’t be used at Bice.

I’m curious how it will work with more than two people in our party. We’ll be 2 adults and 2 kids (13 & 9).


----------



## PoohNFriends

I'm feeling all turned around trying to figure out where our room was in March. Is this the Villa Wing facing the Villa pool? I remember a decent walk down the hall to get to/from elevators. And I thought the club lounge wasn't too far from the elevators we used.
We have another queen club room and a garden view queen room booked for our next trip. This time we will have a 3 year old in tow in the club room so I don't want to be trekking long hallways, if possible. Should I just make a general request near lobby since that should cover proximity to club lounge & boat? Our nephew will be in the garden room & more stamina for the hallways, but my secondary request would be to have that room in the same wing as us since room types are all spread out thru the different wings, correct?
Also is there an email to submit requests or only the ressie number?


----------



## rotlex

Following this thread, amazing amount of info, as we just booked our first Universal vacation package at Portofino Bay for July\August!  We are 20 year Disney vacation veterans and just needed a change this year, not to mention the increased pricing, genie etc.

Anyway, we booked a 7 night stay with 5 day, 3 park, park to park tickets.  The resort looks absolutely gorgeous and we are looking to spend a lot of down time there, just relaxing and enjoying the amenities.  The entire resort, parks, City Walk etc. are completely new to us.  Hard to believe we have been visiting Florida and Disney for 20+ years and this will be brand new.  Really excited!


----------



## LaDonna

rotlex said:


> Following this thread, amazing amount of info, as we just booked our first Universal vacation package at Portofino Bay for July\August!  We are 20 year Disney vacation veterans and just needed a change this year, not to mention the increased pricing, genie etc.
> 
> Anyway, we booked a 7 night stay with 5 day, 3 park, park to park tickets.  The resort looks absolutely gorgeous and we are looking to spend a lot of down time there, just relaxing and enjoying the amenities.  The entire resort, parks, City Walk etc. are completely new to us.  Hard to believe we have been visiting Florida and Disney for 20+ years and this will be brand new.  Really excited!



We had our first Universal(and SeaWorld) trip last February after only going to Orlando for Disney for 20 years! and we love it! Been 3 times so far(we just went ahead and got passes, only $300!) and planning another for February. And with APs we can actually afford the premium hotels on site which we never did with Disney !


----------



## kbelle8995

PoohNFriends said:


> I'm feeling all turned around trying to figure out where our room was in March. Is this the Villa Wing facing the Villa pool? I remember a decent walk down the hall to get to/from elevators. And I thought the club lounge wasn't too far from the elevators we used.
> We have another queen club room and a garden view queen room booked for our next trip. This time we will have a 3 year old in tow in the club room so I don't want to be trekking long hallways, if possible. Should I just make a general request near lobby since that should cover proximity to club lounge & boat? Our nephew will be in the garden room & more stamina for the hallways, but my secondary request would be to have that room in the same wing as us since room types are all spread out thru the different wings, correct?
> Also is there an email to submit requests or only the ressie number?
> View attachment 635023



That was our view when we visited.  I wish we had another night so I could get in the pool


----------



## PoohNFriends

kbelle8995 said:


> That was our view when we visited.  I wish we had another night so I could get in the pool


We never used the pool either on my girlfriends trip in March. I assume it will be too cold for my liking in a few weeks. But I'll check the weather, just in case, bc I'm sure our 3 yo would love the beach pool.


----------



## scard192

I am the family Orlando theme park vacation planner, but I only know Disney and am trying to help my family  of 4 with their first Universal trip.

Have a few questions:
Complimentary transportation from the airport – prior to 4PM, get your luggage and find the counter for the service. What to do if you arrive after 4PM (evening), Return to airport do you need to set it up in advance? How long before flight do they leave the hotel?

Grocery deliveries – you need to be there when the delivery service arrives (used Garden Grocer for Disney) what if your flight is late and you are not at the hotel?

Any where to buy milk, etc at the hotel?

Are there USB ports in the room to charge phones?

Towels at the pool?

Can/how do you charge things to your room when you are in the parks?

thank you in advance for any assistance, much appreciated.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I wasn't aware Universal did complimentary airport transfer...

Towels at the pool?  Readily available 

Can/how do you charge things to your room when you are in the parks?  You can set this up on your key cards, they ask at check-in if you'd like to do so. It's quite convenient.


----------



## scard192

CAPSLOCK said:


> I wasn't aware Universal did complimentary airport transfer...
> 
> Towels at the pool?  Readily available
> 
> Can/how do you charge things to your room when you are in the parks?  You can set this up on your key cards, they ask at check-in if you'd like to do so. It's quite convenient.


thanks, checked with my daughter, there is a fee for the shuttle. sorry


----------



## smile145

I am looking to book my first stay here and will be booking a suite.  I see these 2 options for when I want to book:

1-Bedroom Villa Suite consisting of a living area and a Club 2 Queen Room

1-Bedroom Hospitality Suite consisting of a living area and a 2 Queen Room

Does the Villa Suite include access to the club lounge? I assume it does since it says “club 2 queen room” but the description doesn’t mention any club access.

Does the larger and more expensive hospitality suite include club lounge access?

Do either the Villa suites or hospitality suites have balconies?

Thanks!


----------



## trishadono

Wolfli said:


> awesome! Could you post pictures if you get a chance ?


I land late Wednesday but will grab pix on Thursday . Then we move Friday morning to wdw.


Dd and I got the 18 month AP promo last year and wow it’s been great, this is our 3rd trip and have another one in May planned. We did cl PBR  in May 2021, HRH cl 12/21. We liked the food better at PBH so I switched reservations last minute back to PBH for this week. It’s nice to have the quicker walk from HRH but for cl PBH wins. 

The AP discount has been great too. Cl for the price of wdw moderates? Yes please.

I’ll get as many pix as I can, a lot depends on other guests. Hopefully it won’t be busy.


----------



## Wolfli

trishadono said:


> I land late Wednesday but will grab pix on Thursday . Then we move Friday morning to wdw.
> 
> 
> Dd and I got the 18 month AP promo last year and wow it’s been great, this is our 3rd trip and have another one in May planned. We did cl PBR  in May 2021, HRH cl 12/21. We liked the food better at PBH so I switched reservations last minute back to PBH for this week. It’s nice to have the quicker walk from HRH but for cl PBH wins.
> 
> The AP discount has been great too. Cl for the price of wdw moderates? Yes please.
> 
> I’ll get as many pix as I can, a lot depends on other guests. Hopefully it won’t be busy.


Awesome!! Thanks so much  I love to show the pictures on here to my kids to help get them excited !!


----------



## Dawn Peterson

smile145 said:


> I am looking to book my first stay here and will be booking a suite.  I see these 2 options for when I want to book:
> 
> 1-Bedroom Villa Suite consisting of a living area and a Club 2 Queen Room
> 
> 1-Bedroom Hospitality Suite consisting of a living area and a 2 Queen Room
> 
> Does the Villa Suite include access to the club lounge? I assume it does since it says “club 2 queen room” but the description doesn’t mention any club access.
> 
> Does the larger and more expensive hospitality suite include club lounge access?
> 
> Do either the Villa suites or hospitality suites have balconies?
> 
> Thanks!



I am not certain but if the description includes a club room, I would think you would have club room privileges.  They have two types of configurations, 1 that say club which are more expensive and 1 without.  My best guess is the club room one has the access.  Maybe someone who has booked it can confirm.  I can confirm PB has a wonderful club level.


----------



## CJK

Hi everyone! Has anyone ever stayed at PBR during the superbowl? Do they show the game on a big screen anywhere?


----------



## CJK

So sorry, another question! Is there a set schedule for Musica della Notte? On the Universal website, it says to check on the Universal app. I'm on the app, but I don't see it anywhere on the app. Thanks so much!


----------



## patster734

Portofino Bay Hotel is hosting Harbor Nights Romantico on Friday, February 11 on the piazza.  Tickets are available here:  https://www.eventbrite.com/e/harbor-nights-romantico-tickets-247348866117?ref=eios

We’ve done Holiday Harbor Nights in November and it was fun.


----------



## DCLMP

Bgriff said:


> Just to follow up on my own question earlier after our stay last week -- the dinner benefit was listed on the welcome letter as "one complimentary dinner for 2, per room ($100 value). Excluding alcoholic beverages, taxes, and gratuities. Please note, the dinner is not applicable at our third-party vendor, Bice."
> 
> We ended up eating at Trattoria del Porto, the same restaurant where breakfast is served, as there were no last-minute reservations available at Mamma Della's, the other non-Bice sit-down option. We ordered 2 appetizers and 2 mains, totalling about $90 before tax and tip, as well as 2 drinks, and the total with tax and tip came to about $150, and to my surprise the entire amount was removed from the bill automatically. So, I don't know what the exact rules are, but we were happy with it, and the dinner food at Trattoria was surprisingly good, quite a bit better than the good-but-not-great breakfast buffet. (We also ate at Bice the second night, which was very good.)
> 
> In terms of the other FHR benefits, everything was handled well. 4pm late checkout was proactively included at check-in. We were upgraded from a no-view room to a bay view room on the 5th floor. Breakfast buffet at Trattoria was included daily, and was removed from the bill automatically including the tip that I left on the check signed at the restaurant. We also received a fruit plate and welcome note in our room shortly after check-in.
> 
> Overall we had a very good stay. In terms of access to Universal, it's pretty hard to beat -- we took the water taxi both ways which was very easy and convenient, and the express passes allowed us to do all the rides we wanted to do with minimal hassle. (We did not bother to get up for early hours, and skipped the non-express-pass Hagrid and Velicocoaster rides, but if you want to do either or both of those then early hours is probably the way to go.)
> 
> Between the FHR on-property benefits, the $200 annual Amex Platinum FHR credit, and the express passes, we arguably netted out to minimal cost for the stay despite a $400 nightly rate, so would happily recommend staying here to anyone else in similar circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely have to book through Amex (at the rate they are charging, which may be more than you can get through other channels) to get FHR benefits.


That was my experience when booking with Amex FHR last year. I booked it again for this May. I was able to book it at the same rate as the ST and then of course you get the 200.00 off the room and all the benefits. The only disadvantage I've found is not being able to modify a reservation you have to cancel and rebook, but I was refunded in 48 hours.

Unfortunately, I'll probably cancel my Platinum card when the AF is due in June. They would have to give me a really good retention offer or reduce the AF to get me to keep it. I got the card for the great sign-on bonus. The PBH benefits have been a nice surprise.


----------



## OCPlanner

scard192 said:


> I am the family Orlando theme park vacation planner, but I only know Disney and am trying to help my family  of 4 with their first Universal trip.
> 
> Have a few questions:
> Complimentary transportation from the airport – prior to 4PM, get your luggage and find the counter for the service. What to do if you arrive after 4PM (evening), Return to airport do you need to set it up in advance? How long before flight do they leave the hotel?
> 
> Grocery deliveries – you need to be there when the delivery service arrives (used Garden Grocer for Disney) what if your flight is late and you are not at the hotel?
> 
> Any where to buy milk, etc at the hotel?
> 
> Are there USB ports in the room to charge phones?
> 
> Towels at the pool?
> 
> Can/how do you charge things to your room when you are in the parks?
> 
> thank you in advance for any assistance, much appreciated.


I am not sure you still need an answer to this (sorry, I only saw this now). In case you do:

*Grocery deliveries* - generally yes, you need to be there. If you have something sent via Amazon Prime, they will typically hold it for you and send you a text saying they received a package for you. When you get back to the room, you can ask Room Service to bring the box to you. But that is for non-perishable / non-refrigerated items. For perishable items, my experience is that you need to get them to meet you in the lobby. I was once able to get Garden Grocer to deliver to Portofino Bay, but that was during the height of the pandemic. I am not sure they would do it now. Depending on who you get for the airport transfer, many companies offer a free grocery stop. Why not ask them to stop at the Publix on 9030 Universal Blvd, Orlando FL 32819? You can even pre-order the groceries for curbside pickup so that it will be a very short detour. I set this up with Ace Luxury Transportation, but I think many other companies offer a free 30 minute grocery stop.

*Milk* - I do believe they have this at the convenience/gift store near the lobby, but the selection is extremely limited. Obviously one solution is to have groceries delivered. Another solution (if you plan ahead) is to order Shelf-Stable Milk from Amazon. These do not require refrigeration, so it can be shipped as a normal Amazon Prime package and they can deliver it to your room. If you have never tried Shelf-Stable Milk, it tastes almost exactly like refrigerated milk. The primary difference is that Shelf-Stable Milk is heated at a higher temperature during the pasteurization process and then sealed to keep it fresh for up to 6 months. Once opened, it acts exactly like the typical refrigerated milk. There are many different brands of Shelf Stable Milk - Natrel, Parmalat, Horizon Organic and Organic Valley, to name a few. I think Walmart and Target also sell this milk, if you want to avoid Amazon.

*USB Ports* - While I counted 10 available plugs in the room, and 4 available plugs in the bathroom, I did not see any USB plugs. I would bring chargers with a USB port.

*Pool towels* - I think someone already answered this, but to also confirm, yes, they have these and I have never seen them run out. There are also typically 6 lifeguards on duty at any one time at the Beach Pool - I think this matters if you have kids and want to rest a bit.

*How to charge things to your room at the Parks or Citywalk* - In my experience, they will always ask for your room key so they can scan it. I never bring my credit card with me while I am on property. I just have them charge everything to the room by scanning my room key. I also always have them deliver all my purchases to the room - it always shows up the next day, usually by mid-afternoon. The charging priviledges work at all 3 parks and at Citywalk. On one trip, my kids went nuts at the Diagon Alley stores and we went over the daily charging limit that the hotel applies during check-in. It was very easy to get it bumped up - the store clerk called the Portofino front desk for me and it took less than a minute for them to look up my account and then increase the daily limit. 

Some other commentary:

*Where and how to do room requests* - I have had luck emailing portofinocustomerservice@loewshotels.com and I ask for a room in the West Wing. For me, I want to be near the water taxi due to mobility issues, so I ask for the West Wing and ground floor. I also ask for the room to be defeathered. I am not entirely sure what that means, but it seems to make the room just a little cleaner. In my last trip, I was able to get a room that was 50 steps to the water taxi - this was for a Bay View room. But it is possible to get a room in the West Wing if you reserved a Garden View, it just won't have a sliding door opening to the piazza (near the water taxi). 

*Alarm clocks* - unlike Disney, the hotel rooms do have alarm clocks. Although it is much more fun to set the wake-up calls to Spiderman or one of the other characters.

*Musica della Notte* - just ask at check-in what the schedule is. Or email portofinocustomerservice@loewshotels.com if you want to know ahead of your trip. More informally, the singers tend to come out around 7pm (sometimes it is a little later at 7:30pm). But this is outside of the Harbor Nights festivities.

*Trattoria del Porto* - this is hit or miss for me, but one night we had a fun experience. It was a Saturday and they brought in a magician that day. We managed to go when there was a lull in crowds and we were one of two families with kids - and the other one had toddlers. The magician setup in the table next to us and spent the next 15 to 20 minutes doing magic tricks for my fascinated son, who was 11 at the time and thoroughly impressed at having a private magic show. While it is hard to know what acts they will bring in, if you happen to be there on a weekend, you might want to stop and ask. They may have a fun performer planned.

*Suite questions* - I recommend emailing portofinocustomerservice@loewshotels.com and asking to forward your request to the Rooms Controller. Explain what you want and they can recommend the best suite configuration for you. This is because different areas of the resort have different room configurations, so if you want the West Wing near the water taxis and Beach Pool, then they will have different options than say the East Wing, which has the Villa Pool. Suites also get booked quickly, so they can help you think through different options based on availability. The Rooms Controller can also tell you whether or not it will have a balcony (or patio).


----------



## CJK

OCPlanner said:


> I am not sure you still need an answer to this (sorry, I only saw this now). In case you do:
> 
> *Grocery deliveries* - generally yes, you need to be there. If you have something sent via Amazon Prime, they will typically hold it for you and send you a text saying they received a package for you. When you get back to the room, you can ask Room Service to bring the box to you. But that is for non-perishable / non-refrigerated items. For perishable items, my experience is that you need to get them to meet you in the lobby. I was once able to get Garden Grocer to deliver to Portofino Bay, but that was during the height of the pandemic. I am not sure they would do it now. Depending on who you get for the airport transfer, many companies offer a free grocery stop. Why not ask them to stop at the Publix on 9030 Universal Blvd, Orlando FL 32819? You can even pre-order the groceries for curbside pickup so that it will be a very short detour. I set this up with Ace Luxury Transportation, but I think many other companies offer a free 30 minute grocery stop.
> 
> *Milk* - I do believe they have this at the convenience/gift store near the lobby, but the selection is extremely limited. Obviously one solution is to have groceries delivered. Another solution (if you plan ahead) is to order Shelf-Stable Milk from Amazon. These do not require refrigeration, so it can be shipped as a normal Amazon Prime package and they can deliver it to your room. If you have never tried Shelf-Stable Milk, it tastes almost exactly like refrigerated milk. The primary difference is that Shelf-Stable Milk is heated at a higher temperature during the pasteurization process and then sealed to keep it fresh for up to 6 months. Once opened, it acts exactly like the typical refrigerated milk. There are many different brands of Shelf Stable Milk - Natrel, Parmalat, Horizon Organic and Organic Valley, to name a few. I think Walmart and Target also sell this milk, if you want to avoid Amazon.
> 
> *USB Ports* - While I counted 10 available plugs in the room, and 4 available plugs in the bathroom, I did not see any USB plugs. I would bring chargers with a USB port.
> 
> *Pool towels* - I think someone already answered this, but to also confirm, yes, they have these and I have never seen them run out. There are also typically 6 lifeguards on duty at any one time at the Beach Pool - I think this matters if you have kids and want to rest a bit.
> 
> *How to charge things to your room at the Parks or Citywalk* - In my experience, they will always ask for your room key so they can scan it. I never bring my credit card with me while I am on property. I just have them charge everything to the room by scanning my room key. I also always have them deliver all my purchases to the room - it always shows up the next day, usually by mid-afternoon. The charging priviledges work at all 3 parks and at Citywalk. On one trip, my kids went nuts at the Diagon Alley stores and we went over the daily charging limit that the hotel applies during check-in. It was very easy to get it bumped up - the store clerk called the Portofino front desk for me and it took less than a minute for them to look up my account and then increase the daily limit.
> 
> Some other commentary:
> 
> *Where and how to do room requests* - I have had luck emailing portofinocustomerservice@loewshotels.com and I ask for a room in the West Wing. For me, I want to be near the water taxi due to mobility issues, so I ask for the West Wing and ground floor. I also ask for the room to be defeathered. I am not entirely sure what that means, but it seems to make the room just a little cleaner. In my last trip, I was able to get a room that was 50 steps to the water taxi - this was for a Bay View room. But it is possible to get a room in the West Wing if you reserved a Garden View, it just won't have a sliding door opening to the piazza (near the water taxi).
> 
> *Alarm clocks* - unlike Disney, the hotel rooms do have alarm clocks. Although it is much more fun to set the wake-up calls to Spiderman or one of the other characters.
> 
> *Musica della Notte* - just ask at check-in what the schedule is. Or email portofinocustomerservice@loewshotels.com if you want to know ahead of your trip. More informally, the singers tend to come out around 7pm (sometimes it is a little later at 7:30pm). But this is outside of the Harbor Nights festivities.
> 
> *Trattoria del Porto* - this is hit or miss for me, but one night we had a fun experience. It was a Saturday and they brought in a magician that day. We managed to go when there was a lull in crowds and we were one of two families with kids - and the other one had toddlers. The magician setup in the table next to us and spent the next 15 to 20 minutes doing magic tricks for my fascinated son, who was 11 at the time and thoroughly impressed at having a private magic show. While it is hard to know what acts they will bring in, if you happen to be there on a weekend, you might want to stop and ask. They may have a fun performer planned.
> 
> *Suite questions* - I recommend emailing portofinocustomerservice@loewshotels.com and asking to forward your request to the Rooms Controller. Explain what you want and they can recommend the best suite configuration for you. This is because different areas of the resort have different room configurations, so if you want the West Wing near the water taxis and Beach Pool, then they will have different options than say the East Wing, which has the Villa Pool. Suites also get booked quickly, so they can help you think through different options based on availability. The Rooms Controller can also tell you whether or not it will have a balcony (or patio).


What a fantastic post! Thanks so much!


----------



## ksdaveb2003

So, I just booked a 2-bedroom Villa Suite for myself, my son, my daughter, SIL, and two granddaughters for four nights in early May.  Has anyone ever stayed in one of these suites?  I am just wondering if they have anything stocked in the Kitchenette, or if it would be best to just bring everything we would want with us from home.  My daughter and her family and I all live in Savannah so transporting everything is not an issue, but I do not want to be redundant.  
Any information is appreciated.


----------



## Princess Disney Mom

rotlex said:


> Following this thread, amazing amount of info, as we just booked our first Universal vacation package at Portofino Bay for July\August!  We are 20 year Disney vacation veterans and just needed a change this year, not to mention the increased pricing, genie etc.
> 
> Anyway, we booked a 7 night stay with 5 day, 3 park, park to park tickets.  The resort looks absolutely gorgeous and we are looking to spend a lot of down time there, just relaxing and enjoying the amenities.  The entire resort, parks, City Walk etc. are completely new to us.  Hard to believe we have been visiting Florida and Disney for 20+ years and this will be brand new.  Really excited!


We are doing the same thing this year


----------



## MamaBear58

Hi all!  New to Universal and staying 3 nights 6/21-6/24.  Do rates at the Universal hotels fluctuate frequently?

I booked both PB and HRH because I'm not sure where we want to stay (worried about construction at HRH, but it was cheaper).  5 days later I was playing around with my dates and realized the same room for the same dates had dropped $80/night for the PB.  Obviously, I rebooked.  (Now PB and HRH garden view are the same price.)  But why would this happen, and during a rather busy season? Is this a sign that PB wasn't booking?  Am I supposed to keep checking until we leave to see if it drops again and is still available?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## hhoope01

It is possible a group/conference block was released and they released it into a less expensive rate bucket.  Could it happen again?  Possibly, though the rates are more likely to go up as you get closer to your dates.  If you want to be sure you catch any possible rate reductions again, then yes, you would want to keep checking the rates on a periodic basis.


----------



## sandyplayer

I can't seem to find any info about the fitness center.  Does anyone know the hours and where it is located.  Printed out a map and it doesn't show it.


----------



## schumigirl

sandyplayer said:


> I can't seem to find any info about the fitness center.  Does anyone know the hours and where it is located.  Printed out a map and it doesn't show it.



It`s part of the Mandara Spa area.

It used to be open 5am till 8pm, but maybe call to confirm those hours now.


----------



## CJK

Current hours for the fitness center are 7am to 7pm.


----------



## schumigirl

CJK said:


> Current hours for the fitness center are 7am to 7pm.



That`s good to know, thank you. I called and emailed someone and was told two different times by different people......lol......


----------



## CJK

schumigirl said:


> That`s good to know, thank you. I called and emailed someone and was told two different times by different people......lol......


Right? Only reason I know is because I’m there right now.  Lol


----------



## schumigirl

CJK said:


> Right? Only reason I know is because I’m there right now.  Lol



Hope you have a wonderful trip.......


----------



## sandyplayer

CJK said:


> Right? Only reason I know is because I’m there right now.  Lol


Thank you so much!  (my son will be a little disappointed, he was hoping to go when the parks closed)


----------



## Todd H

We are staying in a club level room at the Portofino Bay Hotel in May. Had a couple of questions but called them directly and they answered them. I'm really looking forward to checking out the Portofino Bay. Last time we went to Universal was almost 10 years ago and we stayed at the Royal Pacific Hotel. We really loved it but wanted to try something new this time.


----------



## Jkesmom

We booked a club level room because that was the only type available.  Are they all garden views?  Can we access the lounge to grab snacks and drinks late at night?  I don't think we'll be at the hotel during food service hours other than breakfast.


----------



## schumigirl

Jkesmom said:


> We booked a club level room because that was the only type available.  Are they all garden views?  Can we access the lounge to grab snacks and drinks late at night?  I don't think we'll be at the hotel during food service hours other than breakfast.



You can grab any snacks and non alcoholic drinks anytime the lounge is open. Wine and beers are only available during evening hot food offerings.


----------



## ladyderks

Hi! I just booked a suite for our upcoming September trip. Suite is a ‘2-Bedroom Portofino Suite consisting of a living area a Garden View King Room and a Garden View 2 Queen Room’. I read through the sticky and tried Google, but can’t find the answer to my question — do you still have to pay the additional fee for any adults (after the 2nd adult) in the suites? We will have 4 adults and 5 kids. Says the suite sleeps 10 - so we are good there. Just really hoping we don’t also have an additional $40x2 charge across our 6 night stay 

I was also wondering if any of these rooms received the updated bathroom configuration (standing shower with glass door - vs old tub configuration)? I tried to find videos on YouTube, but there wasn’t much for these suites, and really nothing recent at all. I don’t think any of the garden view portofino suites have balconies or patios, but couldn’t find a definite answer. I so wish Touring Plans included UOF rooms in their room finder tool  any suggestions on good room requests for the type of suite I have would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## crazywig

ladyderks said:


> Hi! I just booked a suite for our upcoming September trip. Suite is a ‘2-Bedroom Portofino Suite consisting of a living area a Garden View King Room and a Garden View 2 Queen Room’. I read through the sticky and tried Google, but can’t find the answer to my question — do you still have to pay the additional fee for any adults (after the 2nd adult) in the suites? We will have 4 adults and 5 kids. Says the suite sleeps 10 - so we are good there. Just really hoping we don’t also have an additional $40x2 charge across our 6 night stay



In my experience, no. I had 6 adults and one child in a 1br suite and when booking it the rate didn't change no matter how many adults I put in (I added one before the trip and one at the desk at checkin).

My room was in west wing overlooking pool and that was garden view. Good location, close to pool and the boat.


----------



## ksdaveb2003

ladyderks said:


> Hi! I just booked a suite for our upcoming September trip. Suite is a ‘2-Bedroom Portofino Suite consisting of a living area a Garden View King Room and a Garden View 2 Queen Room’. I read through the sticky and tried Google, but can’t find the answer to my question — do you still have to pay the additional fee for any adults (after the 2nd adult) in the suites? We will have 4 adults and 5 kids. Says the suite sleeps 10 - so we are good there. Just really hoping we don’t also have an additional $40x2 charge across our 6 night stay
> 
> I was also wondering if any of these rooms received the updated bathroom configuration (standing shower with glass door - vs old tub configuration)? I tried to find videos on YouTube, but there wasn’t much for these suites, and really nothing recent at all. I don’t think any of the garden view portofino suites have balconies or patios, but couldn’t find a definite answer. I so wish Touring Plans included UOF rooms in their room finder tool  any suggestions on good room requests for the type of suite I have would be greatly appreciated!


When I booked our 2-bedroom Villa Suite for May, they gave me the quote for the four nights, did all the booking and down payment, and then asked for the names of all of the guests.  The emailed copy of my reservation did not have an updated total and we will have four adults and two children, so I would assume that you pay the rate they quote for the suite for whatever number of guests you have, up to the maximum allowed.


----------



## disney k family

Hi everyone!!  I just booked a 7 night stay at Portofino near the end of August(family of 4, 2 adults, 2 teenagers)  I decided to pay the extra(about $80.00 per night) to upgrade to a club level room.  We tried club level at royal pacific about 5 years ago and enjoyed it for the most part(we enjoyed the breakfast but found the evening appetizers to be just ok)

We have visited Portofino during the afternoon to enjoy the pool but other than that we are fairly new to the resort.  Our kids ages 14 and 17 requested Portofino because they loved the "feel" of the resort.

I have tried to read through most of this thread but I still have a few questions and I am sure I will have more as we get closer...

1) Does anyone know if the evening appetizers run on a 4 or 7 day cycle.  We were wondering if we will get the same food twice during our stay.  Also does anyone have a picture of a current club lounge "menu".  I would love to to get an idea of what is currently offered even though I know it will change by August.

2) Would anyone have current pictures of the club lounge renovation.  It looks like it is beautiful!!! I have found a few pictures online but I would love to see more

3) I think I have read that the club rooms are garden view.  Are any of them bay view?

4) Where should I request a room.  I would love to be close to the lounge and also the water taxi.

Thank you all for you help.  This thread has provided me with so much information and is so helpful!!!!


----------



## Runnsally

disney k family said:


> Hi everyone!!  I just booked a 7 night stay at Portofino near the end of August(family of 4, 2 adults, 2 teenagers)  I decided to pay the extra(about $80.00 per night) to upgrade to a club level room.  We tried club level at royal pacific about 5 years ago and enjoyed it for the most part(we enjoyed the breakfast but found the evening appetizers to be just ok)
> 
> We have visited Portofino during the afternoon to enjoy the pool but other than that we are fairly new to the resort.  Our kids ages 14 and 17 requested Portofino because they loved the "feel" of the resort.
> 
> I have tried to read through most of this thread but I still have a few questions and I am sure I will have more as we get closer...
> 
> 1) Does anyone know if the evening appetizers run on a 4 or 7 day cycle.  We were wondering if we will get the same food twice during our stay.  Also does anyone have a picture of a current club lounge "menu".  I would love to to get an idea of what is currently offered even though I know it will change by August.
> 
> 2) Would anyone have current pictures of the club lounge renovation.  It looks like it is beautiful!!! I have found a few pictures online but I would love to see more
> 
> 3) I think I have read that the club rooms are garden view.  Are any of them bay view?
> 
> 4) Where should I request a room.  I would love to be close to the lounge and also the water taxi.
> 
> Thank you all for you help.  This thread has provided me with so much information and is so helpful!!!!


I’m also interested in 3 and 4 above.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## ksdaveb2003

disney k family said:


> Hi everyone!!  I just booked a 7 night stay at Portofino near the end of August(family of 4, 2 adults, 2 teenagers)  I decided to pay the extra(about $80.00 per night) to upgrade to a club level room.  We tried club level at royal pacific about 5 years ago and enjoyed it for the most part(we enjoyed the breakfast but found the evening appetizers to be just ok)
> 
> We have visited Portofino during the afternoon to enjoy the pool but other than that we are fairly new to the resort.  Our kids ages 14 and 17 requested Portofino because they loved the "feel" of the resort.
> 
> I have tried to read through most of this thread but I still have a few questions and I am sure I will have more as we get closer...
> 
> 1) Does anyone know if the evening appetizers run on a 4 or 7 day cycle.  We were wondering if we will get the same food twice during our stay.  Also does anyone have a picture of a current club lounge "menu".  I would love to to get an idea of what is currently offered even though I know it will change by August.
> 
> 2) Would anyone have current pictures of the club lounge renovation.  It looks like it is beautiful!!! I have found a few pictures online but I would love to see more
> 
> 3) I think I have read that the club rooms are garden view.  Are any of them bay view?
> 
> 4) Where should I request a room.  I would love to be close to the lounge and also the water taxi.
> 
> Thank you all for you help.  This thread has provided me with so much information and is so helpful!!!!


I can share some pictures of Club Lounge food.  I stayed in a club level room back in September when the club was in its temporary location.  I found the food to be delicious and plenty enough for me.  My son and I recently walked through the new lounge when we had some time to kill returning from a cruise and it looked like a great upgrade to what I remembered from April 2021.


----------



## disney k family

Thanks ksdaveb2003 for the pictures!!!  The food looks great and I think we definitely could make full meals out of it some nights.  I also love that it looks like there are some hot foods for breakfast.


----------



## lisam70

Do the bathrooms in the deluxe queen rooms have separate toilet area?


----------



## wdwrule

lisam70 said:


> Do the bathrooms in the deluxe queen rooms have separate toilet area?


The deluxe queen room that we had in August did have a separate toilet area but I’ve heard some do not. We ended up with bayview if that makes a difference.


----------



## lisam70

wdwrule said:


> The deluxe queen room that we had in August did have a separate toilet area but I’ve heard some do not. We ended up with bayview if that makes a difference.


Thanks, maybe I'll add that to my room request


----------



## smile145

I booked a Villa Parlor Suite with connecting Deluxe King (going in October).  Does anyone know how many of this type of room have balconies vs not?  Any particular location I should request to get a harbor view or are these all located in the same area?


----------



## wdwrule

lisam70 said:


> Thanks, maybe I'll add that to my room request


It was also considered Villa section


----------



## BOST99

Just back from spending part of last week at Portofino.  We had an amazing stay and can't wait to come back.   

We had a bay view with a Juliet balcony, which was great to see the Opera singers at night.  We had one huge bathroom with a tub (instead of the shower only).  I had forgotten to put in this request so was very grateful to not have an updated bathroom. 

We walked to/from the parks and used the Hard Rock cut-through.  Huge thanks for sharing that tip! It felt like we saved ~10 mins each trip.

I saw that some people complained about thin walls, this wasn't our experience at all.  In fact, we never heard anyone when we were in our room.  

The only con I did have was a lack of breakfast options.  Sal's wasn't open so the only option was Starbucks/Gelatoria. Starbucks always had a long line out the door and we struggled to find healthier options in the park.  I drove off-site a few times to grab food but if Club Level isn't too expensive, we will try for that next time for different options and maybe save some time.


----------



## schumigirl

BOST99 said:


> Just back from spending part of last week at Portofino.  We had an amazing stay and can't wait to come back.
> 
> We had a bay view with a Juliet balcony, which was great to see the Opera singers at night.  We had one huge bathroom with a tub (instead of the shower only).  I had forgotten to put in this request so was very grateful to not have an updated bathroom.
> 
> We walked to/from the parks and used the Hard Rock cut-through.  Huge thanks for sharing that tip! It felt like we saved ~10 mins each trip.
> 
> I saw that some people complained about thin walls, this wasn't our experience at all.  In fact, we never heard anyone when we were in our room.
> 
> The only con I did have was a lack of breakfast options.  Sal's wasn't open so the only option was Starbucks/Gelatoria. Starbucks always had a long line out the door and we struggled to find healthier options in the park.  I drove off-site a few times to grab food but if Club Level isn't too expensive, we will try for that next time for different options and maybe save some time.



Glad you had such a wonderful stay and thanks for coming back to let us know how it went, we always appreciate that


----------



## smile145

BOST99 said:


> We walked to/from the parks and used the Hard Rock cut-through.  Huge thanks for sharing that tip! It felt like we saved ~10 mins each trip.



Can you share where I can find information on this?  Thanks!


----------



## TNKim

BOST99 said:


> Just back from spending part of last week at Portofino.  We had an amazing stay and can't wait to come back.
> 
> We had a bay view with a Juliet balcony, which was great to see the Opera singers at night.  We had one huge bathroom with a tub (instead of the shower only).  I had forgotten to put in this request so was very grateful to not have an updated bathroom.
> 
> We walked to/from the parks and used the Hard Rock cut-through.  Huge thanks for sharing that tip! It felt like we saved ~10 mins each trip.
> 
> I saw that some people complained about thin walls, this wasn't our experience at all.  In fact, we never heard anyone when we were in our room.
> 
> The only con I did have was a lack of breakfast options.  Sal's wasn't open so the only option was Starbucks/Gelatoria. Starbucks always had a long line out the door and we struggled to find healthier options in the park.  I drove off-site a few times to grab food but if Club Level isn't too expensive, we will try for that next time for different options and maybe save some time.



What is the difference in the updated bathrooms, just the addition of a tub? Did it have a separate room for the toilet? Also, what type of room did you have? And I’d like to also know the Hard Rock short cut!


----------



## briggs77

Our trip is coming up in a week and I've been reading about room requests.  I know how room requests work at Disney but how would I make a request here?   I tried to search but the result kept giving me Disney not Universal.  Thanks!


----------



## CJK

I sent my requests to this email address and received them!

portofinocustomerservice@loewshotels.com


----------



## smile145

CJK said:


> I sent my requests to this email address and received them!
> 
> portofinocustomerservice@loewshotels.com



just curious, did they email back?  I tried using that address but never heard back on my questions.


----------



## cbonebt

Just got back from a fantastic stay at portofino club level. We have previously stayed club level prior to covid so I was curious to see any differences.. we stayed in the villa section and our room was great. No refills on body wash etc.. club dining room was spotless and great. Staff was amazing. I did notice a difference in the food selection. While the food was great, the selection was definitely less. We are big breakfast people and we’re looking forward to the eggs and baked beans and a meat (English breakfast). This has been changed to mini premade egg sandwich’s or little quiche type egg bites. Evening hour was little different too but not as noticeable…we felt the offerings previously were more country themed (Italian night etc) and now it’s just general … don’t get me wrong it was still worth it… just a little bit of information for people who have previously been there… the selection is definitely different.


----------



## CJK

smile145 said:


> just curious, did they email back?  I tried using that address but never heard back on my questions.


I heard back about 5 days later with a very nice email. How long ago did you email them?


----------



## snowhite99

disney k family said:


> Hi everyone!!  I just booked a 7 night stay at Portofino near the end of August(family of 4, 2 adults, 2 teenagers)  I decided to pay the extra(about $80.00 per night) to upgrade to a club level room.  We tried club level at royal pacific about 5 years ago and enjoyed it for the most part(we enjoyed the breakfast but found the evening appetizers to be just ok)
> 
> We have visited Portofino during the afternoon to enjoy the pool but other than that we are fairly new to the resort.  Our kids ages 14 and 17 requested Portofino because they loved the "feel" of the resort.
> 
> I have tried to read through most of this thread but I still have a few questions and I am sure I will have more as we get closer...
> 
> 1) Does anyone know if the evening appetizers run on a 4 or 7 day cycle.  We were wondering if we will get the same food twice during our stay.  Also does anyone have a picture of a current club lounge "menu".  I would love to to get an idea of what is currently offered even though I know it will change by August.
> 
> 2) Would anyone have current pictures of the club lounge renovation.  It looks like it is beautiful!!! I have found a few pictures online but I would love to see more
> 
> 3) I think I have read that the club rooms are garden view.  Are any of them bay view?
> 
> 4) Where should I request a room.  I would love to be close to the lounge and also the water taxi.
> 
> Thank you all for you help.  This thread has provided me with so much information and is so helpful!!!!



2) Our friends sent pics of the updated club lounge but I can't seem to be able to post them in this thread unfortunately.  Looks amazing.  We have a few days in late August booked. Did club level in Aug last year and enjoyed it even with the temporary location.

3) We had a beach pool view when we stayed Aug 2021 club level.  Friends of ours are there now and have a villa pool view.


----------



## Nate5452

cfoxga said:


> Did you have to book directly through Amex?  I booked an APH rate with Loews for Nov, and assumed this would not be included...



Were you successful in getting all the benefits without booking through AMEX travel?  I booked a minion's suite many months ago and only recently got the AMEX platinum.  I recently booked another room through AMEX travel for my parents so I should be good to go with that room.  I am just trying to extend those benefits to my earlier booking, and I can change it over to this platinum card or one that my wife has.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I always go through Universal and book AP rate or best rate available when booking.



Do you have the AMEX platinum?  Did you still get all the upgrades without utilizing the AMEX Travel website?



Thank you!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Planning first trip to Universal Studios and staying at Portofino Bay. 
I have several questions:

Any guess as to when AP room discounts for June will be out? 

Will I find them when looking for rooms on the Universal Studios website?

How many rooms can you book with an AP? 

If I already booked a room(s), can AP discount be applied once discounts are available?

Any other thoughts for planning my family’s  (all adults) first trip to Universal Studios/Portofino Bay?

Thank you! Have a great day!


----------



## smile145

CJK said:


> I heard back about 5 days later with a very nice email. How long ago did you email them?



Today is day 14 since I sent the email.  I don’t go until October so if I don’t hear back, I will try again.  It’s just frustrating because I have some specific questions on the room I booked.  I called the hotel directly (tried twice) and each time, the minute I said I had questions about the room I booked, they stated they needed to transfer me to reservations as they unable to view what I booked.  Once I transfer to reservations, I am connected to someone who doesn’t speak English well and does not know anything about the room types other than reading me back what the website says.  So I was hoping the email would work to get questions answered.


----------



## BOST99

TNKim said:


> What is the difference in the updated bathrooms, just the addition of a tub? Did it have a separate room for the toilet? Also, what type of room did you have? And I’d like to also know the Hard Rock short cut!



Sorry catching back up with real life.  When booking and reading through this thread there are some bathrooms that have a shower only.  It's easier for us with a tub for our youngest so this was a better option for us.  

Here's the link to the map of the shortcut:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/walking-distances.3530167/post-56178316

Also, I did forget to say my express pass never worked.  I made the reservation so was the lead name on the reservation.  It worked with no problems for the other 3 on the reservation.  Both the park and the hotel told me that this has been happening lately.   I got a new hotel card each day but it never worked.  At the park, they just gave me an unlimited express pass for the day.  That was a bit annoying as it could take up to 30 mins depending on the line but they were very easily able to resolve it and could see I had issues the entire stay.


----------



## zillayen

Thank you so much for all the great info in this thread! We are making our first trip to Universal next week and booked the Despicable Me suite because it was the only room available. We haven't told the kids about the room and I think they're going to flip out (in a good way) when they see it. I asked for a West Wing suite without bunk beds so hopefully they can accommodate us.


----------



## schumigirl

zillayen said:


> Thank you so much for all the great info in this thread! We are making our first trip to Universal next week and booked the Despicable Me suite because it was the only room available. We haven't told the kids about the room and I think they're going to flip out (in a good way) when they see it. I asked for a West Wing suite without bunk beds so hopefully they can accommodate us.



Sounds wonderful! 

I do hope you get the requests you`ve made, and yes, the kids will love that surprise I`m sure.


----------



## cfoxga

Nate5452 said:


> Were you successful in getting all the benefits without booking through AMEX travel?  I booked a minion's suite many months ago and only recently got the AMEX platinum.  I recently booked another room through AMEX travel for my parents so I should be good to go with that room.  I am just trying to extend those benefits to my earlier booking, and I can change it over to this platinum card or one that my wife has.


No, they said it had to be booked through Amex travel.  Others said they had luck getting it to work, but I wasn't going to press things since the APH rate was so much cheaper.

I did book a trip through Amex travel for a trip in Oct.  It says "Expedia AMX FH&R - Guest Pays" instead of "Annual Passholder Rate", so they are definitely coded different in their system...


----------



## OCPlanner

smile145 said:


> Today is day 14 since I sent the email.  I don’t go until October so if I don’t hear back, I will try again.  It’s just frustrating because I have some specific questions on the room I booked.  I called the hotel directly (tried twice) and each time, the minute I said I had questions about the room I booked, they stated they needed to transfer me to reservations as they unable to view what I booked.  Once I transfer to reservations, I am connected to someone who doesn’t speak English well and does not know anything about the room types other than reading me back what the website says.  So I was hoping the email would work to get questions answered.


Try emailing portofinocustomerservice@loewshotels.com again. I have emailed them numerous times and they always respond, but sometimes it takes 4 to 5 days. If you don't hear back within that time, resend the email and ask for an update.  As an example, I sent an email on March 2 and received a response on March 7. 

As an alternative, try sending a text to 407.588.0141. This is how I message them when I am onsite. I don't know if they only respond to guests, but it may get you to the Rooms Coordinator, who should be able to answer your questions.


----------



## OCPlanner

Just sharing some info I learned today on the Despicable Me Kids suites:

* Despicable Me Kids suites are available in the west wing and it is possible to get a suite facing the harbor/bay area. Not all do, and it is not a feature of the suite. You would need to email portofinocustomerservice@loewshotels.com after you book your room and have them add it as a request to your reservation.

* The adult side is a King bed and the two themed beds in the kids room are Full beds. For the themed minion beds there is a headboard and a footboard that take up considerable space, so it will be uncomfortable for a tall child who still wants to sleep in a themed bed. I specifically asked about a kid who is 5 ft 6 in, and the response from the Room Coordinator was "I do not recommend it as it will be uncomfortable for his height". 

* They do include Despicable Me Kids suites in the passholder rates, which are generally released approximately three months out.


----------



## schumigirl

OCPlanner said:


> Just sharing some info I learned today on the Despicable Me Kids suites:
> 
> * Despicable Me Kids suites are available in the west wing and it is possible to get a suite facing the harbor/bay area. Not all do, and it is not a feature of the suite. You would need to email portofinocustomerservice@loewshotels.com after you book your room and have them add it as a request to your reservation.
> 
> * The adult side is a King bed and the two themed beds in the kids room are Full beds. For the themed minion beds there is a headboard and a footboard that take up considerable space, so it will be uncomfortable for a tall child who still wants to sleep in a themed bed. I specifically asked about a kid who is 5 ft 6 in, and the response from the Room Coordinator was "I do not recommend it as it will be uncomfortable for his height".
> 
> * They do include Despicable Me Kids suites in the passholder rates, which are generally released approximately three months out.



Not sure if you`ve seen them or not, but @Ronferr80 posted some pictures and a video of the Minion Suite early on this thread. 

If you look at pages 3 & 4 you`ll see them.


----------



## zillayen

What kind of pillows does the Portofino have? Trying to decide if I pack my own pillow - I have trouble with my neck with the type of hotel pillows that are super squishy and that just flatten down under your head.


----------



## OCPlanner

zillayen said:


> What kind of pillows does the Portofino have? Trying to decide if I pack my own pillow - I have trouble with my neck with the type of hotel pillows that are super squishy and that just flatten down under your head.


The vast majority of the pillows are super squishy ones that flatten down. They have a variety, and you can make special requests. There are options, but if you have the room in your luggage, you will likely be happiest packing your own pillow.


----------



## zillayen

OCPlanner said:


> The vast majority of the pillows are super squishy ones that flatten down. They have a variety, and you can make special requests. There are options, but if you have the room in your luggage, you will likely be happiest packing your own pillow.


Thank you! Definitely bringing my own then.


----------



## CJK

Does anyone have experience with the 3rd pool at PBR? I’ve stayed there several times, and just learned of its existence!! I think it’s over on the east end? I believe it’s closed (or was in mid February at least), but have any of you ever used it? Was it adults only?


----------



## hhoope01

It is not adults only.  I can say in my experience this pool tends to be less crowded than the others as most hotel guests may not even know it is here.

 This article has a picture and description:  https://orlandoinformer.com/universal/loews-portofino-bay-hotel-mandara-spa-pool-areas-piazzas/


----------



## cbonebt

Anyone know what mattress portofino uses?


----------



## schumigirl

cbonebt said:


> Anyone know what mattress portofino uses?



I believe it`s Stearns and Foster, same as RPR and SF.


----------



## kitkat4622

I am pretty sure my answer is somewhere amongst the 74 pages but here is my question. I thought I heard you have to rent towels at the pool area, that they are not free? would this be correct?


----------



## georgina

kitkat4622 said:


> I am pretty sure my answer is somewhere amongst the 74 pages but here is my question. I thought I heard you have to rent towels at the pool area, that they are not free? would this be correct?


No. Plenty of towels available for free. Perhaps you are thinking about Volcano Bay?


----------



## musika

Room request question.... I'm thinking about booking the bay view queen (not deluxe) option. We have 2 kids and our priorities would be proximity to boats and beach pool.  Looks like West Wing is our best bet? Any other tips?


----------



## zillayen

We are back from a FABULOUS stay at PB. Loved it so much that we turned our tickets into APs and I just booked a return trip for the kids' Fall Break in October. Managed to get a Savvy Traveler rate on the Minion Suite - we wanted to try the Hard Rock but I couldn't pass up getting an extra day since the rate was so much lower.


----------



## schumigirl

zillayen said:


> We are back from a FABULOUS stay at PB. Loved it so much that we turned our tickets into APs and I just booked a return trip for the kids' Fall Break in October. Managed to get a Savvy Traveler rate on the Minion Suite - we wanted to try the Hard Rock but I couldn't pass up getting an extra day since the rate was so much lower.



Glad you had such a lovely trip and good to hear you are AP holders now....more trip to plan for sure!!


----------



## TNKim

Does anyone know if Portofino has distilled water to purchase for use in CPAP machines?


----------



## Robo56

musika said:


> Room request question.... I'm thinking about booking the bay view queen (not deluxe) option. We have 2 kids and our priorities would be proximity to boats and beach pool. Looks like West Wing is our best bet? Any other tips?



West wing will put you close to the water taxi. If you are on the higher floors like 4th and 5th floor just take elevator to 3rd floor and you follow the hallway to the left. It’s a bit of a walk, but easy to do. Then  take the elevator down to the lower level where the pools are located. When you come out of the building the Beach pool is straight ahead or Villa Pool to the left.

Building and room request can be requested, but not promised. They do try and make your request happen if possible.

Portofino Bay is a lovely Resort with wonderful staff.

Have a great vacation.


----------



## TNKim

Robo56 said:


> West wing will put you close to the water taxi. If you are on the higher floors like 4th and 5th floor just take elevator to 3rd floor and you follow the hallway to the left. It’s a bit of a walk, but easy to do. Then  take the elevator down to the lower level where the pools are located. When you come out of the building the Beach pool is straight ahead or Villa Pool to the left.
> 
> Building and room request can be requested, but not promised. They do try and make your request happen if possible.
> 
> Portofino Bay is a lovely Resort with wonderful staff.
> 
> Have a great vacation.


Along the same line of requesting room location, we have booked a Club 2 Queen room.  We plan on spending several days poolside, going to City Walk at night, then a few mornings in the parks. I’ve read that Club room locations are in all wings, not like at Disney where they are located on the same floor as the lounge.

Your description of the West Wing location is close to water taxi and pools. Would you recommend the bay or pool view? And do any of these Club rooms have balconies?

From looking at maps, is the Club lounge in the Hospitality Wing? Would the Villa Wing be closer to the Club lounge?

We like the idea of being close to pools and water taxi, but would also like to be close to the Club lounge. Which would be more important to you?


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> West wing will put you close to the water taxi. If you are on the higher floors like 4th and 5th floor just take elevator to 3rd floor and you follow the hallway to the left. It’s a bit of a walk, but easy to do. Then  take the elevator down to the lower level where the pools are located. When you come out of the building the Beach pool is straight ahead or Villa Pool to the left.
> 
> Building and room request can be requested, but not promised. They do try and make your request happen if possible.
> 
> Portofino Bay is a lovely Resort with wonderful staff.
> 
> Have a great vacation.


Lol Robo!  Our last stay I didn’t know about 3rd floor so we went out main exit and walked around the building!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Do all suites have access to the club lounge?


----------



## crazywig

BLTtinkerbell said:


> Do all suites have access to the club lounge?



No. A room must be specifically booked as club so if the description doesn't say club, ie: king club room attached to a 2 queen, then it is not club.


----------



## saskdw

Is the fitness center at Portofino comparable to Royal Pacific?


----------



## MamaKate

I have a deluxe 2 queen room booked for 7-nights and was wondering if this room type is in a specific location?  I've read conflicting information that all the rooms are in the Villa Wing, but then I've read they are also in the West Wing?

I've only ever stayed in standard rooms and have always been in the East Wing so I'm not sure where any other room categories are located.  

I'd prefer to be in the West Wing, but if they are all in the villa wing at least I know not to request the west wing.


----------



## Sue M

MamaKate said:


> I have a deluxe 2 queen room booked for 7-nights and was wondering if this room type is in a specific location?  I've read conflicting information that all the rooms are in the Villa Wing, but then I've read they are also in the West Wing?
> 
> I've only ever stayed in standard rooms and have always been in the East Wing so I'm not sure where any other room categories are located.
> 
> I'd prefer to be in the West Wing, but if they are all in the villa wing at least I know not to request the west wing.


I had a deluxe 2 queen bay view in the West Wing.


----------



## TNKim

Sue M said:


> I had a deluxe 2 queen bay view in the West Wing.


I’ve never stayed at Portofino, so when referring to bay view, is that a view of the water where the water taxi runs?


----------



## Sue M

TNKim said:


> I’ve never stayed at Portofino, so when referring to bay view, is that a view of the water where the water taxi runs?


Yes it is. But water taxi is kinda to the left. So depending on where your room is you may see taxi. Either way it’s a lovely view.


----------



## ksdaveb2003

TNKim said:


> I’ve never stayed at Portofino, so when referring to bay view, is that a view of the water where the water taxi runs?


----------



## CheriePenguin

trishadono said:


> I liked the 6th floor. I joked to DD we had her "castle view" we usually get at WDW. This time was hogwarts lol. It was neat to see the tops of the rides/parks from our room.
> 
> However our room was a hike to anywhere. We were in 2677 which is at the end of villas.


So cool to hear your view!  When we stayed at RP we had an awesome view of both the pool and Dr Doom and Hogwarts, etc..  We are trying PB this year and didn't think park views would even be possible.  We did request high floor, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Sue M

ksdaveb2003 said:


> View attachment 663389


nice view!  Ours was facing away from the resort.


----------



## TNKim

Does booking Club Level at Portofino receive a discount when renting a poolside cabana? I read this on a Facebook group and have seen this nowhere else. And where do you find prices for pool cabanas?


----------



## Sue M




----------



## wdhinn89

Sue M said:


> View attachment 665249


What room type is this and where is it located?


----------



## lisam70

Booked deluxe queen and asked for a water view and I got it !!


----------



## MamaKate

lisam70 said:


> Booked deluxe queen and asked for a water view and I got it !!View attachment 665512



Nice! Did you have a balcony?


----------



## lisam70

MamaKate said:


> Nice! Did you have a balcony?


No balcony. Good location though not too far from anything !


----------



## Sue M

wdhinn89 said:


> What room type is this and where is it located?


It’s a deluxe 2 queen in West Wing


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

I would love to hear all about club level and club lounge offerings. Tell me what you love about it and if there’s anything you don’t like. Any recent pictures would be great to see too  Thank you


----------



## Runnsally

Hi, all.  For PB Club Level, do you have access to the lounge on your day of check-out?  If so, all-day?  Thanks!


----------



## hhoope01

You should have lounge access until you check-out.  I have seen posts where some have been allowed to stay in the lounge an hour or 2 after check-out, but I've never heard of them letting anyone stay through the evening food service.


----------



## Brensmoma1

hhoope01 said:


> I haven't emailed my request, but I have found that if I check-in early in the morning (which I quite often normally do), my requests are much more likely to be met.


----------



## Runnsally

Speaking of requests…first time at PB (Club Level) coming up.  I plan on requesting close to the lounge.  I’d also like to request a bay view - does that make sense?  I find the maps of the resort a bit confusing.  Thanks!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Runnsally said:


> I’d also like to request a bay view


I believe Bay View is a bookable category, which generally means you can't request it per se. That said, you can always ask & see if you get lucky.


----------



## chimoe

lisam70 said:


> No balcony. Good location though not too far from anything !


You GOT lucky, we were booked in the Deluxe room (villa wing) the past weekend and we were put at the end of the building.  horrendous walk to elevator to harbor. I will never book Deluxe rooms again. Bay view rooms are much better, if you can snag West wing you are near the boat dock and elevator.


----------



## Runnsally

chimoe said:


> You GOT lucky, we were booked in the Deluxe room (villa wing) the past weekend and we were put at the end of the building.  horrendous walk to elevator to harbor. I will never book Deluxe rooms again. Bay view rooms are much better, if you can snag West wing you are near the boat dock and elevator.


Are all the non-suite club level rooms considered deluxe?


----------



## chimoe

Runnsally said:


> Are all the non-suite club level rooms considered deluxe?


I’ve done club level twice in the past. And the rooms are  deluxe rooms catagory in the villa section,  with access to lounge.


----------



## lisam70

chimoe said:


> You GOT lucky, we were booked in the Deluxe room (villa wing) the past weekend and we were put at the end of the building.  horrendous walk to elevator to harbor. I will never book Deluxe rooms again. Bay view rooms are much better, if you can snag West wing you are near the boat dock and elevator.


It was pretty close to the elevator and the other direction was a bit longer to come out the door right outside of Bice. The only reason I booked deluxe was that was the only AP rate available and was cheaper than a standard room. The room was way bigger than I needed for just hubby and I but a nice treat since we were celebrating our anniversary.


----------



## NicoleLarson

BLTtinkerbell said:


> Do all suites have access to the club lounge?


No.  Only if you booked a suite that specifically says club in the title.  See attached photo.  So the $1338 room would not get club access but the $2528 room would because it says it in the title.


----------



## Jujumama

Has anyone visited the Portofino Lounge recently after it's been refurbished?  I saw a couple of YouTube video's and while the lounge appears larger and great, it does look like the breakfast offerings are smaller then before the refurbishment.  For example, they used to have yogurt in a fridge in separate containers but in the video it looks like yogurt is in a big bowl.  The cereal selection also looks a bit smaller in the video.  There are no videos on snacks and evening selections yet.  Any comparisons you can add is appreciated.


----------



## Todd H

Jujumama said:


> Has anyone visited the Portofino Lounge recently after it's been refurbished?  I saw a couple of YouTube video's and while the lounge appears larger and great, it does look like the breakfast offerings are smaller then before the refurbishment.  For example, they used to have yogurt in a fridge in separate containers but in the video it looks like yogurt is in a big bowl.  The cereal selection also looks a bit smaller in the video.  There are no videos on snacks and evening selections yet.  Any comparisons you can add is appreciated.


I'll be there starting Monday the 23rd in a club level room. I'll try and post what they are offering throughout the day.


----------



## NicoleLarson

At the PBR CL lounge now and its absolutely stunning.   We were here last year on the very last day of the old lounge and the first days of the temporary lounge.  It doesn't even look remotely the same as the old one.  Pictures do not do it justice but I tried my best.


----------



## NicoleLarson

Dinner and bar menus


----------



## NicoleLarson

More rooms


----------



## NicoleLarson

Wine and beer


----------



## NicoleLarson

Food pics, drink cooler


----------



## NicoleLarson

Comparing our trip this year to last summer, definitely more offerings.  Last year they served you, now its completely self serve.  Saw MULTIPLE grown adults using their hands to get food.  Please use the tongs!


----------



## Todd H

NicoleLarson said:


> Comparing our trip this year to last summer, definitely more offerings.  Last year they served you, now its completely self serve.  Saw MULTIPLE grown adults using their hands to get food.  Please use the tongs!


What were the breakfast offerings if you don't mind?


----------



## NicoleLarson

We just got here.  I'll post those in the morning!


----------



## djmeredith

Thanks @NicoleLarson!


----------



## SkyGuy

NicoleLarson said:


> Comparing our trip this year to last summer, definitely more offerings.  Last year they served you, now its completely self serve.  Saw MULTIPLE grown adults using their hands to get food.  Please use the tongs!


We saw adults and kids using their hands and the tongs were right there! I even mentioned the tongs were there and was ignored. I also witnessed adults coming in to the dessert hour and taking entire trays of items, or kids grabbing (with their hands) six or seven cookies and then putting a few back. The dessert thing really surprised me. The attendants were constantly - and I mean constantly - walking back and forth to the kitchen to replenish dessert items because people were walking in and taking dozens of items, just piling their plates, and leaving the room. This wasn’t an issue any other time of day.


----------



## NicoleLarson

SkyGuy said:


> We saw adults and kids using their hands and the tongs were right there! I even mentioned the tongs were there and was ignored. I also witnessed adults coming in to the dessert hour and taking entire trays of items, or kids grabbing (with their hands) six or seven cookies and then putting a few back. The dessert thing really surprised me. The attendants were constantly - and I mean constantly - walking back and forth to the kitchen to replenish dessert items because people were walking in and taking dozens of items, just piling their plates, and leaving the room. This wasn’t an issue any other time of day.


Thats crazy!  I'll report what I see at dessert time.  We were going to go play putt putt but its raining....boo!  So we are just hanging in the lounge..  Yes, its not like the tongs are hidden THEY'RE RIGHT THERE!


----------



## SkyGuy

NicoleLarson said:


> Thats crazy!  I'll report what I see at dessert time.  We were going to go play putt putt but its raining....boo!  So we are just hanging in the lounge..  Yes, its not like the tongs are hidden THEY'RE RIGHT THERE!


I’m not knocking the lounge, though. It’s great! We never had any problems finding a seat. The wine pours were VERY generous (I’m a lightweight, so I had to say when after I saw how generous they were!). The breakfast was very egg heavy, often with an egg-laden breakfast burrito as well as hard-boiled eggs and no meat option, but the daily doughnut selection was very fresh and tasty and always fresh fruit and yogurt. Midday was good, and dinner was way better than Disney CL (except BWI), imo. I did miss the espresso machines that Disney CL has, but overall I was very impressed and happy. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## NicoleLarson

Desserts were good last night.  They had cookies, lemon tart and a chocolate coffee flour less cake, it was extremely dense, almost like fudge.   At 8pm it was bedlam,  as soon as they put anything out it was gone but by 830 or so it had slowed down significantly.


----------



## NicoleLarson

SkyGuy said:


> I’m not knocking the lounge, though. It’s great! We never had any problems finding a seat. The wine pours were VERY generous (I’m a lightweight, so I had to say when after I saw how generous they were!). The breakfast was very egg heavy, often with an egg-laden breakfast burrito as well as hard-boiled eggs and no meat option, but the daily doughnut selection was very fresh and tasty and always fresh fruit and yogurt. Midday was good, and dinner was way better than Disney CL (except BWI), imo. I did miss the espresso machines that Disney CL has, but overall I was very impressed and happy. Hope you have a great time!


Yes, I miss the espresso as well!  I'm like its an Italian themed resort, how is there not espresso.  

One thing that kind of irked me was that wine and beer was supposed to be from 5-8 but at 730 ish they stopped refilling anything so no beer or white wine left.   My DH asked at 740 if he could a beer and they said we only have red wine left and by 745 the table was completely cleared.  Taking the full bottles of red wine with them.  I just found that odd and maybe if they had started serving a bit before 5 I could maybe understand but no, they did not start serving until 5pm on the dot.  So moral of the story dont wait until the end to go get a drink.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

NicoleLarson said:


> Yes, I miss the espresso as well!  I'm like its an Italian themed resort, how is there not espresso.
> 
> One thing that kind of irked me was that wine and beer was supposed to be from 5-8 but at 730 ish they stopped refilling anything so no beer or white wine left.   My DH asked at 740 if he could a beer and they said we only have red wine left and by 745 the table was completely cleared.  Taking the full bottles of red wine with them.  I just found that odd and maybe if they had started serving a bit before 5 I could maybe understand but no, they did not start serving until 5pm on the dot.  So moral of the story dont wait until the end to go get a drink.


Thank you for all the info and photos! This is very helpful! 
What time does the lounge serve breakfast? Appetizers? 
Anything else we should know about Club Lounge? 
Thanks again! 
Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## NicoleLarson

BLTtinkerbell said:


> Thank you for all the info and photos! This is very helpful!
> What time does the lounge serve breakfast? Appetizers?
> Anything else we should know about Club Lounge?
> Thanks again!
> Enjoy your vacation!


I forgot to post this.  I have breakfast pics but I'm trying to save my phone battery today.  I'll post them later on!


----------



## smile145

NicoleLarson said:


> Desserts were good last night.  They had cookies, lemon tart and a chocolate coffee flour less cake, it was extremely dense, almost like fudge.   At 8pm it was bedlam,  as soon as they put anything out it was gone but by 830 or so it had slowed down significantly.



Do they have any cordials out with the desserts?


----------



## Jujumama

NicoleLarson said:


> Food pics, drink cooler


Thanks so much for posting these!


----------



## Todd H

We're leaving tomorrow morning. This will be my first stay at Portofino Bay. We usually stay at Royal Pacific. Looking forward to getting away. We're also doing a few days in St. Augustine at the Embassy Suites by Hilton St. Augustine Beach Oceanfront Resort Suites afterwards.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Todd H said:


> We're leaving tomorrow morning. This will be my first stay at Portofino Bay. We usually stay at Royal Pacific. Looking forward to getting away. We're also doing a few days in St. Augustine at the Embassy Suites by Hilton St. Augustine Beach Oceanfront Resort Suites afterwards.


Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## NicoleLarson

Todd H said:


> What were the breakfast offerings if you don't mind?


Almost forgot these.


----------



## NicoleLarson

More breakfast.  Thats 1 lonely breakfast burrito.


----------



## NicoleLarson

Hashbrowns, hard boiled eggs,  juices, coffee, tea and milk.


----------



## NicoleLarson

smile145 said:


> Do they have any cordials out with the desserts?



No, all alcohol is gone by 8pm but we noticed they start putting it away around 730 when we were there.


----------



## ruthies12

So excited, just booked a Minion suite for January 13th to 17th next year.  Got a rate of 731 but will keep looking.  I usually wait and book passholder rates but with that being MLK weekend I was afraid the suites would be gone and I'm okay with this rate if it doesn't go down.  I've never stayed at Portofino before, it looks beautiful!  

Though I may switch to the future rock star suite if those prices drop below what I got for minions, especially since I'm a little worried about my teen fitting in those bomb beds, she's 5'4" now and may grow a little before next Jan.  I'm wondering if she doesn't fit on the bed if the hotel will give us a cot?  My kids will love the minion theming way more than the rock star theme though so I may not switch.  Although I am also worried about getting one of the bunk bed rooms, those look much smaller imo ........first world problems lol


----------



## mistysue

Does anyone have recent experience (or less recent if it would help) with club lounge and food allergies? 
Do they generally have alternate items for you, or is it sort of "take what you can and then whatever"  ?

We have until November, but travel with one with gluten/dairy and another with dairy/egg/peanut/shellfish/sunflower - so it's definitely going to come up. We're used to traveling with food to supplement ourselves.


----------



## francie

Hello, i’m trying to find out what the most current newly renovated rooms in portofino bay look like.  Do they have the blue/orange rugs or i’ve seen a photo of a room w/ a green color scheme/rug?  Can anyone who has stayed recently tell me or have a photo?  Thanks so much


----------



## Deb1993

francie said:


> Hello, i’m trying to find out what the most current newly renovated rooms in portofino bay look like.  Do they have the blue/orange rugs or i’ve seen a photo of a room w/ a green color scheme/rug?  Can anyone who has stayed recently tell me or have a photo?  Thanks so much


Hi - don't think I have a photo but the renovated rooms have the blue/orange rugs.


----------



## francie

Deb1993 said:


> Hi - don't think I have a photo but the renovated rooms have the blue/orange rugs.


Thank you.


----------



## gorkt

Can anyone tell me what the fee is for a rollaway bed in one of the Portofino Suites?


----------



## schumigirl

gorkt said:


> Can anyone tell me what the fee is for a rollaway bed in one of the Portofino Suites?



Info is in the first post.......$35 per night


----------



## gorkt

Thank you for answering, sorry I couldn't find it!

I am currently booked at Surfside - trying to justify splurging on one of the these suites.  With the express pass plus being able to walk to the park, I think its likely worth it.


----------



## schumigirl

gorkt said:


> Thank you for answering, sorry I couldn't find it!
> 
> I am currently booked at Surfside - trying to justify splurging on one of the these suites.  With the express pass plus being able to walk to the park, I think its likely worth it.



No worries, there is a lot of info in there!

I would splurge........absolutely worth it.....you wouldn`t regret it


----------



## gorkt

Done!  Booked a Portofino Suite with a roll away request.  

Man, booking/cancelling with Universal is so much easier - its almost like WDW doesn't want you to go there....


----------



## AngieInOH

gorkt said:


> Done!  Booked a Portofino Suite with a roll away request.
> 
> Man, booking/cancelling with Universal is so much easier - its almost like WDW doesn't want you to go there....



Looking at your Signature........ is this your first trip to Universal?  We've booked our first trip for Feb 2023 also at Portofino.


----------



## gorkt

No I have been before.  But I keep going deeper and deeper in.  The first two times was day trips to the parks while staying at WDW.  In 2019 I stayed at Surfside and bought a throwaway at Hard Rock for the pass and loved the EP experience.  I was going to actually book at RPR, but their rooms for my dates are crazy expensive and Portofino was my back up choice.  I had booked Endless summer a few months ago just to hold something for those dates.


----------



## schumigirl

gorkt said:


> Done!  Booked a Portofino Suite with a roll away request.
> 
> Man, booking/cancelling with Universal is so much easier - its almost like WDW doesn't want you to go there....



Glad to hear it!!


----------



## djmeredith

I just returned from a 4 night stay at PFB in club level. I stayed at HRH last fall, and this was my third stay at PFB with the last stay being about 7 years ago. I was very disappointed in my stay and will not be going back anytime soon. Long story short, someone had thrown up in the room they gave us, it was not cleaned properly, and we had to move to a smaller non-club room (with a total $150 compensation). The shower had mold, the club was a big disappointment, and the boat service was slow.

The club renovation is beautiful, but the amount of food they served at each service was insufficient for the number of people they needed to serve. They ran out of food early at every service except breakfast. The boat service was terrible all week. We waited and waited and waited on boats. There was always a line, and one day we even shared a boat with HRH. We never made it on the first boat until our very last day when we left the parks in the middle of the afternoon. Leaving the parks at the end of the night was at least a 45 minute wait for a boat. One night it was longer and we had to wait until the 3rd boat. Not sure if it was a shortage of boat drivers or what, but it was a nightmare. You are better off walking or maybe even taking the bus.

ETA:  my other big complaint was no USB ports for charging. A search of this thread reveals that detail, but I did not do that before my trip. I travel frequently and have literally not seen a hotel without them in several years, so I wrongly assumed they would be included in a $600+ room. While it isn't that huge of an inconvenience if you plan accordingly, it makes it very difficult if you forget your charger accessory bag at home like I did.


----------



## ToadLives

Hi all. Does anyone know if there is a fee for the Sea World shuttle from Portofino?


----------



## schumigirl

djmeredith said:


> I just returned from a 4 night stay at PFB in club level. I stayed at HRH last fall, and this was my third stay at PFB with the last stay being about 7 years ago. I was very disappointed in my stay and will not be going back anytime soon. Long story short, someone had thrown up in the room they gave us, it was not cleaned properly, and we had to move to a smaller non-club room (with a total $150 compensation). The shower had mold, the club was a big disappointment, and the boat service was slow.
> 
> The club renovation is beautiful, but the amount of food they served at each service was insufficient for the number of people they needed to serve. They ran out of food early at every service except breakfast. The boat service was terrible all week. We waited and waited and waited on boats. There was always a line, and one day we even shared a boat with HRH. We never made it on the first boat until our very last day when we left the parks in the middle of the afternoon. Leaving the parks at the end of the night was at least a 45 minute wait for a boat. One night it was longer and we had to wait until the 3rd boat. Not sure if it was a shortage of boat drivers or what, but it was a nightmare. You are better off walking or maybe even taking the bus.



Oh what a shame you had such a poor stay! I`m sorry to hear that and sounds like the replacement room wasn`t up to much either. Compensation isn`t always wanted, just a good clean room that you paid for. 

Yes, they are recruiting new Captains, several were being trained last month. Shame you had to wait for a boat often, we never had that issue last month even when we were at PB. But, it is annoying when it does happen.

Only on one occasion mid afternoon did we wait, we just missed a boat and maybe only waited 15 minutes for the next one......but it felt much longer, so I do sympathise!! 

Not good on the Club Lounge either, sounds like it just wasn`t a fun vacation for you....hope you had some good times on your visit.


----------



## TNKim

djmeredith said:


> I just returned from a 4 night stay at PFB in club level. I stayed at HRH last fall, and this was my third stay at PFB with the last stay being about 7 years ago. I was very disappointed in my stay and will not be going back anytime soon. Long story short, someone had thrown up in the room they gave us, it was not cleaned properly, and we had to move to a smaller non-club room (with a total $150 compensation). The shower had mold, the club was a big disappointment, and the boat service was slow.
> 
> The club renovation is beautiful, but the amount of food they served at each service was insufficient for the number of people they needed to serve. They ran out of food early at every service except breakfast. The boat service was terrible all week. We waited and waited and waited on boats. There was always a line, and one day we even shared a boat with HRH. We never made it on the first boat until our very last day when we left the parks in the middle of the afternoon. Leaving the parks at the end of the night was at least a 45 minute wait for a boat. One night it was longer and we had to wait until the 3rd boat. Not sure if it was a shortage of boat drivers or what, but it was a nightmare. You are better off walking or maybe even taking the bus.
> 
> ETA:  my other big complaint was no USB ports for charging. A search of this thread reveals that detail, but I did not do that before my trip. I travel frequently and have literally not seen a hotel without them in several years, so I wrongly assumed they would be included in a $600+ room. While it isn't that huge of an inconvenience if you plan accordingly, it makes it very difficult if you forget your charger accessory bag at home like I did.



We just returned Saturday from 6 nights at Portofino, using the 15 month AP Seasonal Pass we bought last year.  We booked Club Level and were very pleased with the Club offerings and the staff were very friendly and accommodating.  If offerings ran low, they were quick to replenish them.  Wine pours were very generous.  The dessert offerings repeat every 3 days I think, so the 3 choices offered each night could have been more varied.  Breakfast offerings were pretty much the same every morning and heavy on eggs, but again, was a wide array of choices from cereal, oatmeal, fruit, yogurt, pastries, bagels.  And we never had trouble finding a table.

As for the water taxi service, we never had a wait, I guess we just lucked up.  Our longest wait was returning from City Walk one night and it was no more than 15 minutes.  

Our Club 2 Queen room was cleaned daily, and coffee/shampoos, lotions/towels/sheets replaced daily.  One day they only left 2 wash cloths and a quick text was responded to quickly and the cloths were delivered in 10 minutes.  

We loved our stay at Portofino and really had no complaints.  It was one of the quietest hotels I've ever stayed at and I'm not sure we ever even saw another family coming or going, or closing doors on our floor.  We at pizza from Sal's, had gelato, spent the day at the Beach Pool and a half day at the Villa Pool.  We pool hopped to Hard Rock and loved their pool but there is visible construction on the outside of the hotel at the pool.  We had lunch at their pool bar and it was very good.  We ate at Cowfish, Cinnabon, and Antijitos at City Walk, and Mythos at IOA.  Another night we took an Uber to Disney Springs to eat at our favorite, Homecomin.  A treat was our first visit to Volcano Bay and thoroughly enjoyed the day, open to close!  We had early entry and I followed a the directions to go to the left and got seats under the covered shelter.   

All in all, we loved Portofino and would return in a heartbeat!  Yes, it is a bit further from the parks, but honestly, the trip on the water taxi didn't seem to take much longer than the water tax from Royal Pacific.  We had longer waits going through security and for the boats at Royal Pacific last year.


----------



## Wakey

TNKim said:


> We just returned Saturday from 6 nights at Portofino, using the 15 month AP Seasonal Pass we bought last year.  We booked Club Level and were very pleased with the Club offerings and the staff were very friendly and accommodating.  If offerings ran low, they were quick to replenish them.  Wine pours were very generous.  The dessert offerings repeat every 3 days I think, so the 3 choices offered each night could have been more varied.  Breakfast offerings were pretty much the same every morning and heavy on eggs, but again, was a wide array of choices from cereal, oatmeal, fruit, yogurt, pastries, bagels.  And we never had trouble finding a table.
> 
> As for the water taxi service, we never had a wait, I guess we just lucked up.  Our longest wait was returning from City Walk one night and it was no more than 15 minutes.
> 
> Our Club 2 Queen room was cleaned daily, and coffee/shampoos, lotions/towels/sheets replaced daily.  One day they only left 2 wash cloths and a quick text was responded to quickly and the cloths were delivered in 10 minutes.
> 
> We loved our stay at Portofino and really had no complaints.  It was one of the quietest hotels I've ever stayed at and I'm not sure we ever even saw another family coming or going, or closing doors on our floor.  We at pizza from Sal's, had gelato, spent the day at the Beach Pool and a half day at the Villa Pool.  We pool hopped to Hard Rock and loved their pool but there is visible construction on the outside of the hotel at the pool.  We had lunch at their pool bar and it was very good.  We ate at Cowfish, Cinnabon, and Antijitos at City Walk, and Mythos at IOA.  Another night we took an Uber to Disney Springs to eat at our favorite, Homecomin.  A treat was our first visit to Volcano Bay and thoroughly enjoyed the day, open to close!  We had early entry and I followed a the directions to go to the left and got seats under the covered shelter.
> 
> All in all, we loved Portofino and would return in a heartbeat!  Yes, it is a bit further from the parks, but honestly, the trip on the water taxi didn't seem to take much longer than the water tax from Royal Pacific.  We had longer waits going through security and for the boats at Royal Pacific last year.


Thanks. We have it booked for Xmas. What types of food did they have on an evening?


----------



## lahobbs4

We also just returned from 5 nights at Portofino Bay, and our water taxi service was zero problem! Our longest wait was about 20 minutes leaving the parks at around 4:00. We had one of the massive villa rooms with a patio. We do wish there were more restaurant options even though I know it's an Italian themed resort. We loved Sal's! The food we ordered from the pool bar was decent. Also, the desk in the room had quite a few USB charging ports, FYI. I had read somewhere that laundry was not an option at this resort and you needed to walk to Hard Rock. This is not true! We used the "Lavenderia" multiple times. 

Our last night we walked in to find a snake on the floor of our room. We were very diligent on keeping the patio door closed unless we were using it. But, it's Florida. We saw a lot on our walks to the park and even in line for Hagrid's! They said it was the first time it's happened there. Lucky us!


----------



## TNKim

Wakey said:


> Thanks. We have it booked for Xmas. What types of food did they have on an evening?


We only ate at night twice. The first night there was pasta with beef ragu sauce and green beans, salad with toppings, bread, cheeses, Italian ham & salami. Another night it was Italian sausage with peppers & onion, squash & broccoli, ziti with marinara, salad, etc.  I tried to attach the menu but it loads sideways. If you scroll back thru this thread, someone else posted it. One night for dessert they had tiramisu & cannoli! If you’re a big eater, it’s probably not going to fill you up, but the nights we went, we had eaten a big lunch so it was enough for us. Of course, some folks make it a meal.


----------



## djmeredith

@TNKim, so glad you guys had a great experience. I seriously must have had the worst luck last week. People can definitely have very different experiences. I fully admit the uncleaned vomit in my room and subsequent downgrade without adequate compensation (in my opinion) probably affected my overall ability to overlook any flaw.

I definitely did have a different experience with the club food being replenished. Three times we went to the club during service hours in the afternoon, but toward the end of that time (about a half hour before) and they had stopped replenishing. Twice they flat out told me they were out of the item that was empty with the sign still out. Our first day during the snack service the snack basket was empty so I asked for a couple of bags of Goldfish. The young lady nicely said she would refill the basket and took it to the back. I grabbed some veggies/dip, we finished our snacks and were ready to head out and she still had not come out with the basket. I asked another employee for the Goldfish and she went to the back and brought me two bags, while the basket was still not back out when we left. Also, the desk in my downgraded non-club room had NO USB ports. Trust me, my teens (and I) searched because they were desperate to charge their phones, lol.

To be fair, I agree that the wine pours in the club are generous and most of the staff in the club were very nice. We also had a very quiet experience at the resort. Only passed other families a few times and never had any noise issues. We also loved Volcano Bay and our park experiences. Riley the "party boat" driver was a highlight of our trip. He would crank up the music and dance. His enthusiasm truly did turn our frowns upside down after a very long wait at City Walk one night. Then we had him again the next night and he remembered us. All the front desk staff and concierge staff were also friendly and helpful. 

PFB is a nice resort, assuming one's room is appropriately clean at check in (FYI there is another review about vomit in the room on Trip Advisor) and guests don't mind a _possibly _long wait for boats. I would not do club again though.


----------



## SkyGuy

djmeredith said:


> @TNKim, so glad you guys had a great experience. I seriously must have had the worst luck last week. People can definitely have very different experiences. I fully admit the uncleaned vomit in my room and subsequent downgrade without adequate compensation (in my opinion) probably affected my overall ability to overlook any flaw.
> 
> I definitely did have a different experience with the club food being replenished. Three times we went to the club during service hours in the afternoon, but toward the end of that time (about a half hour before) and they had stopped replenishing. Twice they flat out told me they were out of the item that was empty with the sign still out. Our first day during the snack service the snack basket was empty so I asked for a couple of bags of Goldfish. The young lady nicely said she would refill the basket and took it to the back. I grabbed some veggies/dip, we finished our snacks and were ready to head out and she still had not come out with the basket. I asked another employee for the Goldfish and she went to the back and brought me two bags, while the basket was still not back out when we left. Also, the desk in my downgraded non-club room had NO USB ports. Trust me, my teens (and I) searched because they were desperate to charge their phones, lol.
> 
> To be fair, I agree that the wine pours in the club are generous and most of the staff in the club were very nice. We also had a very quiet experience at the resort. Only passed other families a few times and never had any noise issues. We also loved Volcano Bay and our park experiences. Riley the "party boat" driver was a highlight of our trip. He would crank up the music and dance. His enthusiasm truly did turn our frowns upside down after a very long wait at City Walk one night. Then we had him again the next night and he remembered us. All the front desk staff and concierge staff were also friendly and helpful.
> 
> PFB is a nice resort, assuming one's room is appropriately clean at check in (FYI there is another review about vomit in the room on Trip Advisor) and guests don't mind a _possibly _long wait for boats. I would not do club again though.


The club rooms have no USB ports either. We just stayed in a 2-queen club room beginning of May, and I threw in plugs at the last second just in case and was glad I did. I specifically remember commenting to my son, “What hotel doesn’t have USB ports?!” We also had some issue with food being gone, but it was more so due to guests taking outrageous amounts - granted the lounge attendants should be monitoring and replenishing the best they can, but there were several people that were downright rude. There was a woman my age right in front of me who took all the strawberries one morning at breakfast. I don’t mean there were five strawberries left; I mean she stood there and loaded up two plates and emptied the bowl as I was clearly standing there waiting. Dessert hour - forget it; people were loading plates, absolutely piling it on, and the attendants were bringing stuff out as quickly as they could, but it ran out fast. Breakfast was also very heavy on the eggs, as someone else mentioned. And I loathe eggs. Other than that, we had quite a nice trip. I’m sorry yours wasn’t so great (but I hear you!).


----------



## MamaKate

SkyGuy said:


> The club rooms have no USB ports either. We just stayed in a 2-queen club room beginning of May, and I threw in plugs at the last second just in case and was glad I did. I specifically remember commenting to my son, “What hotel doesn’t have USB ports?!” We also had some issue with food being gone, but it was more so due to guests taking outrageous amounts - granted the lounge attendants should be monitoring and replenishing the best they can, but there were several people that were downright rude. There was a woman my age right in front of me who took all the strawberries one morning at breakfast. I don’t mean there were five strawberries left; I mean she stood there and loaded up two plates and emptied the bowl as I was clearly standing there waiting. Dessert hour - forget it; people were loading plates, absolutely piling it on, and the attendants were bringing stuff out as quickly as they could, but it ran out fast. Breakfast was also very heavy on the eggs, as someone else mentioned. And I loathe eggs. Other than that, we had quite a nice trip. I’m sorry yours wasn’t so great (but I hear you!).



People amaze me sometimes.  I'm all for getting your monies worth and I usually grab a snack or 2 for the road, but some people can be excessive.  We just returned from a stay at AKL club level and one afternoon I saw a guy filling his backpack with drinks, chips, and snacks... I don't mean a few.  He was literally stuffing it full .


----------



## Wakey

MamaKate said:


> People amaze me sometimes.  I'm all for getting your monies worth and I usually grab a snack or 2 for the road, but some people can be excessive.  We just returned from a stay at AKL club level and one afternoon I saw a guy filling his backpack with drinks, chips, and snacks... I don't mean a few.  He was literally stuffing it full .


I bet he was renting points and filled his case with toiletries from the carts too.


----------



## crazywig

MamaKate said:


> People amaze me sometimes.  I'm all for getting your monies worth and I usually grab a snack or 2 for the road, but some people can be excessive.  We just returned from a stay at AKL club level and one afternoon I saw a guy filling his backpack with drinks, chips, and snacks... I don't mean a few.  He was literally stuffing it full .



Last time we stayed club at PBH I sent my husband down to get some waters and the staff gave him a plastic bag and encouraged him to fill it up.


----------



## mistysue

Since there's a bit of chat about just returning from club level, I'll ask again-  any recent experience with how they are dealing with allergies club level?  Do they actually offer some alternates, or is it more "if you're allergic, don't take it"? 
Years ago we did Yacht club CL and when we went to the lounge they would actually call to the chef who would make us something. I don't know if we should be anticipating that or if CL for us is basically just to-go drinks and walking into a special room.


----------



## Jujumama

mistysue said:


> Since there's a bit of chat about just returning from club level, I'll ask again-  any recent experience with how they are dealing with allergies club level?  Do they actually offer some alternates, or is it more "if you're allergic, don't take it"?
> Years ago we did Yacht club CL and when we went to the lounge they would actually call to the chef who would make us something. I don't know if we should be anticipating that or if CL for us is basically just to-go drinks and walking into a special room.


It may be best to reach out to Club Level before you arrive and let them know if you have special requests so they can try to accommodate. We traveled with someone that was Vegan last October and when the new lounge was under construction. They did provide him almond milk and later in the week made an effort to have a vegan dessert options for him.  The evening options however, were a bit hit or miss and it was challenging for him.  There was even a time when the menu said Penne Marinara which was Vegan but it turned out to be Penne with Cheese which wasn't.  To be fair, we did not think to let them know ahead of time and you can tell there were staffing shortages and perhaps even inventory shortages so it may not be a fair comparison to what its like now. Additionally, they were in a satellite area due to construction. The staff at the lounge was apologetic and provided my friend vouchers for food at Sal's. If you reach out to the team that oversees the club lounge ahead of time they may be better prepared with some additional options for you.


----------



## mistysue

Jujumama said:


> It may be best to reach out to Club Level before you arrive and let them know if you have special requests so they can try to accommodate. We traveled with someone that was Vegan last October and when the new lounge was under construction. They did provide him almond milk and later in the week made an effort to have a vegan dessert options for him.  The evening options however, were a bit hit or miss and it was challenging for him.  There was even a time when the menu said Penne Marinara which was Vegan but it turned out to be Penne with Cheese which wasn't.  To be fair, we did not think to let them know ahead of time and you can tell there were staffing shortages and perhaps even inventory shortages so it may not be a fair comparison to what its like now. Additionally, they were in a satellite area due to construction. The staff at the lounge was apologetic and provided my friend vouchers for food at Sal's. If you reach out to the team that oversees the club lounge ahead of time they may be better prepared with some additional options for you.


Thank you! It's super helpful to know they at least attempt to do something from someone's experience. Over the years we have learned that reaching out to places in advance, which we always do, very often gets us answers that aren't how things play out in real life. Sometimes the real experiences give us a whole lot more useful information.
I will reach out but our trip is not planned until November, for now my thought is mainly on whether it's worth the club level upgrade. As long as I know that they are likely to at least attempt to assist, I'm good with it.


----------



## schumigirl

mistysue said:


> Thank you! It's super helpful to know they at least attempt to do something from someone's experience. Over the years we have learned that reaching out to places in advance, which we always do, very often gets us answers that aren't how things play out in real life. Sometimes the real experiences give us a whole lot more useful information.
> I will reach out but our trip is not planned until November, for now my thought is mainly on whether it's worth the club level upgrade. As long as I know that they are likely to at least attempt to assist, I'm good with it.



I know at RP they will bring you a complete dish of your own with a meal you can eat if you are allergic to dishes on offer. 

They are very good with allergies there and I`m sure HRH and PBH have the same high standards. Anyone we`ve seen with allergies have always been pleased with what`s been done for them. 

They can bring you seperate muffins and bread for breakfast and anything else you need along with your various milks and other items. 

It is a case of letting them know ahead of time so the chef can be prepared for whatever needs folk have.


----------



## mistysue

schumigirl said:


> I know at RP they will bring you a complete dish of your own with a meal you can eat if you are allergic to dishes on offer.
> 
> They are very good with allergies there and I`m sure HRH and PBH have the same high standards. Anyone we`ve seen with allergies have always been pleased with what`s been done for them.
> 
> They can bring you seperate muffins and bread for breakfast and anything else you need along with your various milks and other items.
> 
> It is a case of letting them know ahead of time so the chef can be prepared for whatever needs folk have.


Thank you! This is good news, we're not super picky so this sounds like it will end up more than adequate.


----------



## francie

lisam70 said:


> Booked deluxe queen and asked for a water view and I got it !!View attachment 665512


Hello, was this room in the west wing near the boat dock? Tia


----------



## saskdw

Good Morning all!

We are finally heading back to Orlando for 2 weeks in December!

We usually stay at Royal Pacific, but after months of checking we could get a room there with the length of stay discount. They have actually raised the prices now....LOL.

So we have a Deluxe 2 Queen booked at Portofino with a 30% discount.

From the information available the Deluxe is 490 sq ft instead of 450 sq ft. The pictures show a modern walk-in shower instead of a tub.
What are the actual differences with the Deluxe room? Are these the ones with the balconies?
Did they refurb the rest of these rooms when they updated the shower? Are they located in specific spots or all over the resort?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## francie

saskdw said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> We are finally heading back to Orlando for 2 weeks in December!
> 
> We usually stay at Royal Pacific, but after months of checking we could get a room there with the length of stay discount. They have actually raised the prices now....LOL.
> 
> So we have a Deluxe 2 Queen booked at Portofino with a 30% discount.
> 
> From the information available the Deluxe is 490 sq ft instead of 450 sq ft. The pictures show a modern walk-in shower instead of a tub.
> What are the actual differences with the Deluxe room? Are these the ones with the balconies?
> Did they refurb the rest of these rooms when they updated the shower? Are they located in specific spots or all over the resort?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## francie

Hi, i have a question along the same lines re the difference between the 2 queens and deluxe 2 queens specifically relating to the bathrooms.  Since the most recent renovation, what is the difference between the two bathrooms.  Anyone?


----------



## hultrain

sorry if this question was answered. Tried to do a search. Does Portofino Bay have online check in and if so how does it work? We will be at Epcot/MK on our check in day and was hoping to avoid having to take time out of the parks to go over to PB to check in


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

From Portofino Bay, How much time should we allow to get to:

Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure
Volcano Bay
City Walk
MCO

Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

BLTtinkerbell said:


> From Portofino Bay, How much time should we allow to get to:
> 
> Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure
> Volcano Bay
> City Walk
> MCO
> 
> Thank you!



Depending on your speed around a 15-20 minute walk to the parks, cut through the HRH parking lot short cut. The boats are frequent so if there was a boat ready I`d take the boats, it`s a pleasant ride back and forward.

You can`t walk to VB, you can only do that from Cabana Bay. Take the shuttle, we have never used them.

Citywalk the same, about 15 minutes walking. 

MCO usually takes us around 20-25 minutes but we don`t travel in rush hour to get back.


----------



## lisam70

francie said:


> Hello, was this room in the west wing near the boat dock? Tia


It was in the Villa wing. I think thats where all the deluxe 2queen rooms are. It was not that far from the boat dock and close to the pools.
I emailed them and asked for a water view


----------



## lisam70

hultrain said:


> sorry if this question was answered. Tried to do a search. Does Portofino Bay have online check in and if so how does it work? We will be at Epcot/MK on our check in day and was hoping to avoid having to take time out of the parks to go over to PB to check in


 They will send you an email the day before where you can fill in your info, credit card etc. Then when you arrive there is a separate line for folks who have done the online check in to get your room key. It my experience PB never has room ready before 4pm so I wouldn't be in a hurry to get there if you're not heading right to the parks.


----------



## lisam70

djmeredith said:


> I just returned from a 4 night stay at PFB in club level. I stayed at HRH last fall, and this was my third stay at PFB with the last stay being about 7 years ago. I was very disappointed in my stay and will not be going back anytime soon. Long story short, someone had thrown up in the room they gave us, it was not cleaned properly, and we had to move to a smaller non-club room (with a total $150 compensation). The shower had mold, the club was a big disappointment, and the boat service was slow.
> 
> The club renovation is beautiful, but the amount of food they served at each service was insufficient for the number of people they needed to serve. They ran out of food early at every service except breakfast. The boat service was terrible all week. We waited and waited and waited on boats. There was always a line, and one day we even shared a boat with HRH. We never made it on the first boat until our very last day when we left the parks in the middle of the afternoon. Leaving the parks at the end of the night was at least a 45 minute wait for a boat. One night it was longer and we had to wait until the 3rd boat. Not sure if it was a shortage of boat drivers or what, but it was a nightmare. You are better off walking or maybe even taking the bus.
> 
> ETA:  my other big complaint was no USB ports for charging. A search of this thread reveals that detail, but I did not do that before my trip. I travel frequently and have literally not seen a hotel without them in several years, so I wrongly assumed they would be included in a $600+ room. While it isn't that huge of an inconvenience if you plan accordingly, it makes it very difficult if you forget your charger accessory bag at home like I did.


So sorry about your room experience!!
We stayed there last week of April and our room was great but I agree with you about the boats. We got pretty good about judging how many people were lined up and if we would make the next boat. We ended up walking more than I thought but the walk was more pleasant and shorter than I anticipated. The wait for boats in the evenings was terrible.


----------



## Sue M

lisam70 said:


> It was in the Villa wing. I think thats where all the deluxe 2queen rooms are. It was not that far from the boat dock and close to the pools.
> I emailed them and asked for a water view


We had a deluxe Bay view room in West wing.


----------



## Madame

We’ll be at PBH Aug 15-18.  I upgraded us to CL when a room popped up while I was stalking RPR availability.  Then a standard room later last week popped up for RPR, but we had hyped ourselves up for the CL access so I guess that’s that   I have a sinking feeling we’re setting ourselves up to gravitate towards CL each trip (like when we moved from 1 to to bds at DVC resorts)

I have a gluten allergy and DH shellfish & tree nuts.  Is there a way to note this directly with CL TMs? 

TIA


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

How are the pillows at Portofino Bay? Trying to decide if I should pack one from home or use what they have. I don’t like when pillows are too thick.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## mistysue

Madame said:


> We’ll be at PBH Aug 15-18.  I upgraded us to CL when a room popped up while I was stalking RPR availability.  Then a standard room later last week popped up for RPR, but we had hyped ourselves up for the CL access so I guess that’s that   I have a sinking feeling we’re setting ourselves up to gravitate towards CL each trip (like when we moved from 1 to to bds at DVC resorts)
> 
> I have a gluten allergy and DH shellfish & tree nuts.  Is there a way to note this directly with CL TMs?
> 
> TIA


If you scroll up on page 79, I was asking about allergies just before you. 
Closer to your stay you should get some sort of contact information- our 2020 covid cancelled trip they had contacted us just before we cancelled. If not, I would try calling the hoel a few weeks before to see what they say. Basically all anyone says right now is they may be helpful if you contact them in advance, so you have the right idea.  Reviews of CL before COVID were favorable. 
I would LOVE to have your feedback after your trip as I'll be there CL in early November. We have one gluten/dairy/shellfish/avoid red pepper and one egg/dairy/peanut/shellfish/sunflower... so I'm cautiously hoping they have something for us.


----------



## Madame

mistysue said:


> If you scroll up on page 79, I was asking about allergies just before you.
> Closer to your stay you should get some sort of contact information- our 2020 covid cancelled trip they had contacted us just before we cancelled. If not, I would try calling the hoel a few weeks before to see what they say. Basically all anyone says right now is they may be helpful if you contact them in advance, so you have the right idea.  Reviews of CL before COVID were favorable.
> I would LOVE to have your feedback after your trip as I'll be there CL in early November. We have one gluten/dairy/shellfish/avoid red pepper and one egg/dairy/peanut/shellfish/sunflower... so I'm cautiously hoping they have something for us.


Perfect, thx!  I’ll report back here on our experience for sure


----------



## Minnie1222

Does anyone know if PB has daily housekeeping?
Thanks.


----------



## jods

Minnie1222 said:


> Does anyone know if PB has daily housekeeping?
> Thanks.


We had daily housekeeping last summer.


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie1222 said:


> Does anyone know if PB has daily housekeeping?
> Thanks.



Yes, full housekeeping is back across all resorts at Universal.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

BLTtinkerbell said:


> How are the pillows at Portofino Bay? Trying to decide if I should pack one from home or use what they have. I don’t like when pillows are too thick.
> Thanks for any help.


Coming back to answer, in case anyone else needs to know. 
The rooms have feather pillows and foam pillows are available.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Minnie1222 said:


> Does anyone know if PB has daily housekeeping?
> Thanks.


Yes, we had daily housekeeping during our recent stay.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

This was the Club Lounge menu during our recent stay. 
We traveled with extended family and everyone enjoyed the Club Lounge. 
We were always able to find tables next to or close together. 
Everyone enjoyed all the food and drink options.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

There were USB ports on the leg on the desk and also on the alarm clock.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Portofino Bay from the walkway back from City Walk.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

View from lobby balcony


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Another from lobby balcony


----------



## Minnie1222

Greetings,
How is the new laundry room at Portofino? Does it have more than 4 sets of washer/dryer?

Thanks.


----------



## wmoon

Hi

Just checked in. Wondering if they still have robes in the rooms. Ours has none and don’t want to ask if they don’t do them anymore. Thanks.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

wmoon said:


> Hi
> 
> Just checked in. Wondering if they still have robes in the rooms. Ours has none and don’t want to ask if they don’t do them anymore. Thanks.


We didn’t have any robes during our recent stay. We didn’t ask for any because we thought it was a covid thing.
Enjoy your vacation! We loved Portofino Bay!


----------



## Sue M

I really enjoyed having robes, sad if it’s been discontinued. Looking forward to our early Aug stay. It’s been awhile since my last stay. We’ve gravitated to HR for short walk to parks. But I do prefer PB. Happy to be returning.


----------



## snowhite99

Has anyone had any experience checking in later in the evening?  

We're doing a three days at Disney before staying at Portofino in late August.  I anticipate wanting to stay at the Disney Parks as long as possible but I also want to be able to check in and get our Universal Park tickets without issue so we can hit the ground running for Universal the next morning.  Trying to gauge what time I should try to get to Portofino by.   Thanks!


----------



## motherof5

Is this the universal hotel?


----------



## wmoon

Sue M said:


> I really enjoyed having robes, sad if it’s been discontinued. Looking forward to our early Aug stay. It’s been awhile since my last stay. We’ve gravitated to HR for short walk to parks. But I do prefer PB. Happy to be returning.


I got some. I think maybe you just need to ask. When our luggage was delivered to the room, the lovely guy asked if we needed a whole load of stuff so I asked and they brought me some later.


----------



## ExcessiveIdling

We stayed at Royal Pacific in February and loved it!  This time however booked a stay at Portofino this coming november to celebrate 1. My wife's birthday 2. my daughter's birthday, and my sisters 50th.  Daughter has no idea.  Also during the time we're there I managed to get an Orlando Informer ticket for that friday!  Since we got the room BEFORE the Orlando informer, (back when they had the buy 3 get 2 days free deal) do you think Universal would also perhaps discount the room up to 30%?  I have a preferred pass and that didn't seem to help with the room cost.  

Either way looking forward to the trip.  Even reach out to the infamous Tony Hind and working on setting up our transportation for Nov 15th-Nov19th!


----------



## anneboleyn

My daughter and I will be staying at Portofino Bay next September and we are very excited  It seems so far away but it will be here before we know it. I decided to spend a little bit more for a Bay View room…at first I wasn’t sure that was a good idea, but the more I think about it, the happier I am that I did book that category. I love water taxis so I think Bay View rooms put us closer to those. 

We went to Universal Studios for the first time last August and I was honestly surprised at how much we enjoyed it! We had such a nice time and can’t wait to go back. I am not really a Harry Potter fan but OMG BUTTER BEER!! I didn’t know what to expect but geez those were good lol


----------



## georgina

ExcessiveIdling said:


> We stayed at Royal Pacific in February and loved it!  This time however booked a stay at Portofino this coming november to celebrate 1. My wife's birthday 2. my daughter's birthday, and my sisters 50th.  Daughter has no idea.  Also during the time we're there I managed to get an Orlando Informer ticket for that friday!  Since we got the room BEFORE the Orlando informer, (back when they had the buy 3 get 2 days free deal) do you think Universal would also perhaps discount the room up to 30%?  I have a preferred pass and that didn't seem to help with the room cost.
> 
> Either way looking forward to the trip.  Even reach out to the infamous Tony Hind and working on setting up our transportation for Nov 15th-Nov19th!


Pretty sure the OI room discounts are sold out. Don't know what you paid for the room, but AP rates for your dates are now out, so you could apply them.

TUESDAY, NOV 15, 2022 — SATURDAY, NOV 19, 2022​Loews Portofino Bay Hotel​*Annual Passholder Rate*
Garden View 2 Queen Room

Nov 15$347.10Nov 16$347.10Nov 17$347.10Nov 18$430.50
TAXES​
Occupancy Tax$88.31State Tax$95.67

*Subtotal*$1,655.78*Deposit*$390.50*Remaining Amount*$1,265.28

TOTAL$1,655.78YOU SAVED$704.20


----------



## schumigirl

georgina said:


> Pretty sure the OI room discounts are sold out. Don't know what you paid for the room, but AP rates for your dates are now out, so you could apply them.
> 
> TUESDAY, NOV 15, 2022 — SATURDAY, NOV 19, 2022​Loews Portofino Bay Hotel​*Annual Passholder Rate*
> Garden View 2 Queen Room
> 
> Nov 15$347.10Nov 16$347.10Nov 17$347.10Nov 18$430.50
> TAXES​
> Occupancy Tax$88.31State Tax$95.67
> 
> *Subtotal*$1,655.78*Deposit*$390.50*Remaining Amount*$1,265.28
> 
> TOTAL$1,655.78YOU SAVED$704.20



OT…….

But the baby in your avatar is so beautiful! You must be so proud


----------



## MMSM

BLTtinkerbell said:


> View attachment 685734
> View from lobby balcony


Do any of the rooms have balconys?


----------



## ExcessiveIdling

georgina said:


> Pretty sure the OI room discounts are sold out. Don't know what you paid for the room, but AP rates for your dates are now out, so you could apply them.
> 
> TUESDAY, NOV 15, 2022 — SATURDAY, NOV 19, 2022​Loews Portofino Bay Hotel​*Annual Passholder Rate*
> Garden View 2 Queen Room
> 
> Nov 15$347.10Nov 16$347.10Nov 17$347.10Nov 18$430.50
> TAXES​
> Occupancy Tax$88.31State Tax$95.67
> 
> *Subtotal*$1,655.78*Deposit*$390.50*Remaining Amount*$1,265.28
> 
> TOTAL$1,655.78YOU SAVED$704.20


I just wanted to drop a note that I DID give universal a call and they did price compare this with what I have already….I guess I got the best deal I could get because even with the annual pass discount the deal I already have was better by about 100 bucks lol.  

I do appreciate the info though!  Now just gotta see how much money I can save up for food and souvenirs


----------



## georgina

schumigirl said:


> OT…….
> 
> But the baby in your avatar is so beautiful! You must be so proud


Yeah, we are completely in love with our first grandchild, moved to be closer and help out with him. That was his 3 month old shot, he's 5 months now so time for a new photo!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

MMSM said:


> Do any of the rooms have balconys?


Yes, some do.


----------



## Sue M

MMSM said:


> Do any of the rooms have balconys?


A few, not many.


----------



## ScrampShopper

Is there somewhere at PBR that I can pick up my annual pass?  I booked an AP rate so I assume I have to have it already before checking in.


----------



## wdwrule

ScrampShopper said:


> Is there somewhere at PBR that I can pick up my annual pass?  I booked an AP rate so I assume I have to have it already before checking in.


Yes.  Every on-site UO hotel has a ticket desk in their lobby (or in vicinity of lobby) where you can pick up your APs which is very convenient. Hotel ticket desk hours are on average 7am-7pm although that has maybe changed since we last used them. Things could’ve changed, but we were told at one point that we just had to show our AP before checking out.


----------



## ScrampShopper

Thank you, that’s one less thing to worry about.


----------



## jperrot1

Hi.  We have a Deluxe 2 queen room reserved,  We are wondering what are the chances that we will get a balcony?  Thanks in advance for your help.  Have a great day!


----------



## jperrot1

jperrot1 said:


> Hi.  We have a Deluxe 2 queen room reserved,  We are wondering what are the chances that we will get a balcony?  Thanks in advance for your help.  Have a great day!


Hi.  I probably should have read through this thread.  I read the answer to my question a dozen times and then some.  So, there aren't many rooms with balconies, Deluxe 2 Queen Rooms are included in the very few rooms with balconies.  Don't expect a room with a balcony.  I wish everyone great vacation planning, and a great vacation.  Have a great day!


----------



## hhoope01

The answer is it depends on a lot of factors, but there are some ways to increase your chances.  And as you have noted, not very many rooms have balconies, so in general, your chances aren't that great in any situation.


When are you going?  The more crowded the hotel, the more likely the balcony rooms will already be taken.  So go during slower times to increase your chances.
Do you have any any "view" requirements?  If you want to be in a specific hotel wing or have a specific view, then that lessens your chances.
There are 2 types of balconies (Juliette and Full).  Do you want only one type or would either be acceptable?  Being flexible with either type should help your chances.
It has been a few years since I last received a balcony room, but they used to not let you pre-request it.  You had to request it at check-in.   I'd suggest checking in as early as you possibly can (i.e. 6am-7am if possible.)  That would give you a better chance at being the 1st person to request for that day.  Note that this step has worked very nicely for me in the past, but be willing to wait a while for your room to become available.  If you want or need your room earlier in the day, then don't expect to also get a balcony.
I don't know exactly how they decide whom to give a balcony room to, but the 2 times I was able to get a balcony room, I not only checked-in very early, but also had reserved Club Access (which automatically comes with a Deluxe room.)  I don't know if that helps or not, but they might earmark those with Club access for higher priority to get a balcony over those who just reserve a Deluxe room.  But I'm speculating on this one.  So don't take it as a given.


----------



## jperrot1

hhoope01 said:


> The answer is it depends on a lot of factors, but there are some ways to increase your chances.  And as you have noted, not very many rooms have balconies, so in general, your chances aren't that great in any situation.
> 
> 
> When are you going?  The more crowded the hotel, the more likely the balcony rooms will already be taken.  So go during slower times to increase your chances.
> Do you have any any "view" requirements?  If you want to be in a specific hotel wing or have a specific view, then that lessens your chances.
> There are 2 types of balconies (Juliette and Full).  Do you want only one type or would either be acceptable?  Being flexible with either type should help your chances.
> It has been a few years since I last received a balcony room, but they used to not let you pre-request it.  You had to request it at check-in.   I'd suggest checking in as early as you possibly can (i.e. 6am-7am if possible.)  That would give you a better chance at being the 1st person to request for that day.  Note that this step has worked very nicely for me in the past, but be willing to wait a while for your room to become available.  If you want or need your room earlier in the day, then don't expect to also get a balcony.
> I don't know exactly how they decide whom to give a balcony room to, but the 2 times I was able to get a balcony room, I not only checked-in very early, but also had reserved Club Access (which automatically comes with a Deluxe room.)  I don't know if that helps or not, but they might earmark those with Club access for higher priority to get a balcony over those who just reserve a Deluxe room.  But I'm speculating on this one.  So don't take it as a given.


Thanks so much for your very detailed and well explained answer.  I have been checking each day for a club level room to open so I guess trying to get a balcony and/or club level go hand in hand........ in a way.  Portofino is pretty much fully booked for our dates (August13-20), so we're super excited to have a room at this fine Resort!  Have a great day!


----------



## oceanmarina

Hi what's the best place for breakfast in Portofino?

Also, is there a place to get soft serve ice cream in the hotel?

Thanks, Marina


----------



## jperrot1

oceanmarina said:


> Hi what's the best place for breakfast in Portofino?
> 
> Also, is there a place to get soft serve ice cream in the hotel?
> 
> Thanks, Marina


There's a place for gelato:  Gelateria - Caffe Expresso.


----------



## smile145

Can anyone tell me about the self service laundry at Portofino?  Where is it located?  How large (is it easy to get machines)?  Do the machines take credit cards?


----------



## CynBeth

oceanmarina said:


> Hi what's the best place for breakfast in Portofino?
> 
> Also, is there a place to get soft serve ice cream in the hotel?
> 
> Thanks, Marina


I don’t remember the name of the breakfast place but it was not too far from the Starbucks that was at the bottom of one wing it was at the bottom of I would say the middle building with an outside entrance also not far from the boat dock.


----------



## Jujumama

smile145 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the self service laundry at Portofino?  Where is it located?  How large (is it easy to get machines)?  Do the machines take credit





smile145 said:


> Hope these help.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks so much for the pictures jujumama......appreciate you taking the time to take them and post


----------



## smile145

Thank you for the laundry photos!  Do you happen to know where this is located?  What building?  Thank you


----------



## schumigirl

smile145 said:


> Thank you for the laundry photos!  Do you happen to know where this is located?  What building?  Thank you



From the first post in this thread.......

*This is located on the 2nd floor of the West Wing. *


----------



## smile145

schumigirl said:


> From the first post in this thread.......
> 
> *This is located on the 2nd floor of the West Wing. *



Hi thank you!  I did read the whole first post (or thought I did!) and I don’t see the information on what building it is in.

This is what I see:

*“***THERE IS NOW A SELF SERVICE LAUNDRY AT THIS HOTEL***

The self service laundry opened late 2019 and is a welcome addition to the hotel. 

It is located on the 2nd floor.”*


----------



## schumigirl

smile145 said:


> Hi thank you!  I did read the whole first post (or thought I did!) and I don’t see the information on what building it is in.
> 
> This is what I see:
> 
> *“***THERE IS NOW A SELF SERVICE LAUNDRY AT THIS HOTEL***
> 
> The self service laundry opened late 2019 and is a welcome addition to the hotel.
> 
> It is located on the 2nd floor.”*



further down 

*As of 2019 there is also a self service laundry room for guests to use a well as the laundry service the hotel offers. This is located on the 2nd floor of the West Wing. *


----------



## smile145

schumigirl said:


> further down
> 
> *As of 2019 there is also a self service laundry room for guests to use a well as the laundry service the hotel offers. This is located on the 2nd floor of the West Wing. *



That does not appear in the first thread I am seeing.  It may be different on my phone, using iPhone mobile browser.  But I have the answer now, thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

smile145 said:


> That does not appear in the first thread I am seeing.  It may be different on my phone, using iPhone mobile browser.  But I have the answer now, thank you!



Glad you have the answer....it`s actually located further up from the lines you posted.....

Just for info as to where it is.


*ACCOMMODATIONS



 In Room Amenities including Keurig Coffee Machine and as of 2017 there is a mini fridge in each room. 

 Rollaways available at $35 per night.

 As of 2019 there is also a self service laundry room for guests to use a well as the laundry service the hotel offers. This is located on the 2nd floor of the West Wing. *


----------



## cescott

Which room types (if any) at Portofino Bay have a door for the toilet area in the bathroom?  Having that extra door when we stayed at RPR and HRH definitely made it easier for a family of four getting ready in the morning!


----------



## AngieInOH

What kind of Shampoo/Conditioner does PBH have?  Is it little bottles or full bottles in the shower? With two girls and myself we need a lot of it and it has to be decent.  I only want to pack it if I have to.  Thanks!

I searched this thread and the only post that came up was from 2016.


----------



## CJK

AngieInOH said:


> What kind of Shampoo/Conditioner does PBH have?  Is it little bottles or full bottles in the shower? With two girls and myself we need a lot of it and it has to be decent.  I only want to pack it if I have to.  Thanks!
> 
> I searched this thread and the only post that came up was from 2016.


We stayed in February, and it was the small bottles. We requested more, and they brought us a whole bunch!


----------



## AngieInOH

CJK said:


> We stayed in February, and it was the small bottles. We requested more, and they brought us a whole bunch!



Was it a good kind of shampoo/conditioner?


----------



## CJK

I quite like it, but then I'm not generally picky about hair products. Although, I do need good conditioner to help with the humidity, and I found that it got the job done!


----------



## oceanmarina

Does anyone know if there are candy vending machines on the floors , I’m guessing by the Ice machines on certain floors?


----------



## disney k family

I have a quick question regarding club level.  We re checking in on August 24th for a 7 night stay.  Many years ago we stayed at Royal Pacific and about a week or two before check in we were emailed the menu and a a contact email if we had any questions regarding our upcoming stay.  Is this something that Portofino does.  I am just curious to see the nightly offerings


----------



## jods

disney k family said:


> I have a quick question regarding club level.  We re checking in on August 24th for a 7 night stay.  Many years ago we stayed at Royal Pacific and about a week or two before check in we were emailed the menu and a a contact email if we had any questions regarding our upcoming stay.  Is this something that Portofino does.  I am just curious to see the nightly offerings


We stayed portofino cl last year and wasn't emailed or called regarding anything . We check in next Thursday and haven't received anything this year either.


----------



## schumigirl

disney k family said:


> I have a quick question regarding club level.  We re checking in on August 24th for a 7 night stay.  Many years ago we stayed at Royal Pacific and about a week or two before check in we were emailed the menu and a a contact email if we had any questions regarding our upcoming stay.  Is this something that Portofino does.  I am just curious to see the nightly offerings



They used to do it for sure, not sure why they don`t anymore, as RP still send out that email.


----------



## jperrot1

AngieInOH said:


> What kind of Shampoo/Conditioner does PBH have?  Is it little bottles or full bottles in the shower? With two girls and myself we need a lot of it and it has to be decent.  I only want to pack it if I have to.  Thanks!
> 
> I searched this thread and the only post that came up was from 2016.


You get little bottles, but I'm sure they'll bring you as many as you want.  The brand is Julien Farel.  You get: shampoo, conditioner, bar of soap for shower, bar of hand soap,  hand and body wash, hand and body cream.  All Julien Farel products.  To get a glance of these items, just search youtube Portofino Bay Hotel room tour.  Have a great day.


----------



## Jamie77

lahobbs4 said:


> Our last night we walked in to find a snake on the floor of our room. We were very diligent on keeping the patio door closed unless we were using it. But, it's Florida. We saw a lot on our walks to the park and even in line for Hagrid's! They said it was the first time it's happened there. Lucky us!


What?!  That's my worst fear.  It's why I always elect to stay in a room on the upper floors (unless they've learned to use elevators).  I also don't stay in motel-styled resorts due to the rooms opening to the outside.  Housekeeping tends to keep the doors propped open while they clean (at Disney).  This is my first time staying at a Universal hotel.  I hope I don't see any on my walks either.  I kept seeing baby ones at the Dolphin resort near the bus stop.


----------



## christophfam

Jamie77 said:


> What?!  That's my worst fear.  It's why I always elect to stay in a room on the upper floors (unless they've learned to use elevators).  I also don't stay in motel-styled resorts due to the rooms opening to the outside.  Housekeeping tends to keep the doors propped open while they clean (at Disney).  This is my first time staying at a Universal hotel.  I hope I don't see any on my walks either.  I kept seeing baby ones at the Dolphin resort near the bus stop.


We saw a snake in the area outside Canada at Epcot one time. My son who knows a good bit about snakes said it was poisonous. Told the CMs and they acted like they could care less. I haven’t ever seen one at Universal, but it’s Florida and I guess you just always need to be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## yaya74

disney k family said:


> I have a quick question regarding club level.  We re checking in on August 24th for a 7 night stay.  Many years ago we stayed at Royal Pacific and about a week or two before check in we were emailed the menu and a a contact email if we had any questions regarding our upcoming stay.  Is this something that Portofino does.  I am just curious to see the nightly offerings


I just checkout this morning from four night of CL stay. I booked my trip via Costco Travel. Did not receive any communication from the hotel pre-trip. On the arrival day, we went to the club lounge and took a pic of the menu. Here is the menu for this week. 


smile145 said:


> Thank you for the laundry photos!  Do you happen to know where this is located?  What building?  Thank you


The laundry room is NOT easy to find!!! It took me awhile to locate it! The lobby level is the 3rd floor. Laundry is on the 2nd floor. From the lobby, you go to the Villa Wing,  pass the club lounge entrance, pass a balcony on the left in the hallway,  make a left at the end of the  hallway, then you would see an elevator on your left. Take the elevator to the second floor, make a right exiting the elevator, go through a set of double door, then the laundry room is on your right.


----------



## jods

yaya74 said:


> I just checkout this morning from four night of CL stay. I booked my trip via Costco Travel. Did not receive any communication from the hotel pre-trip. On the arrival day, we went to the club lounge and took a pic of the menu. Here is the menu for this week. View attachment 692827
> 
> The laundry room is NOT easy to find!!! It took me awhile to locate it! The lobby level is the 3rd floor. Laundry is on the 2nd floor. From the lobby, you go to the Villa Wing,  pass the club lounge entrance, pass a balcony on the left in the hallway,  make a left at the end of the  hallway, then you would see an elevator on your left. Take the elevator to the second floor, make a right exiting the elevator, go through a set of double door, then the laundry room is on your right.


Oh geez.  I forgot how long and winding portofino is lol.  Thanks for the reminder before our trip next week lol.


----------



## smile145

yaya74 said:


> I just checkout this morning from four night of CL stay. I booked my trip via Costco Travel. Did not receive any communication from the hotel pre-trip. On the arrival day, we went to the club lounge and took a pic of the menu. Here is the menu for this week. View attachment 692827
> 
> The laundry room is NOT easy to find!!! It took me awhile to locate it! The lobby level is the 3rd floor. Laundry is on the 2nd floor. From the lobby, you go to the Villa Wing,  pass the club lounge entrance, pass a balcony on the left in the hallway,  make a left at the end of the  hallway, then you would see an elevator on your left. Take the elevator to the second floor, make a right exiting the elevator, go through a set of double door, then the laundry room is on your right.



Can you access the laundry room directly from the West Wing if you room is there without going to the Lobby or Villa wing?  I’ve been trying to find good maps.


----------



## disney k family

I have some questions regarding having a package sent to the hotel.  I am ordering something(a clothing item for my daughter) and would like to have it sent to the hotel.  We live in Canada so it is expensive to have it shipped to our house.  I think I read somewhere that it costs $15.00 to pick up a package from Portofino.  I plan to order it a day or two before we arrive to make sure it arrives at the hotel during our stay(we are there for 7 nights).  

On the shipping address, should I include my name?  I won't have our room number since I am ordering it before we check in. 

Also, where do we go to pick up the package?  We are staying club level, is this something the staff in the lounge will pick up for us.

Thanks in advance for any help!!!  I have never shipped a package to a hotel before.


----------



## schumigirl

disney k family said:


> I have some questions regarding having a package sent to the hotel.  I am ordering something(a clothing item for my daughter) and would like to have it sent to the hotel.  We live in Canada so it is expensive to have it shipped to our house.  I think I read somewhere that it costs $15.00 to pick up a package from Portofino.  I plan to order it a day or two before we arrive to make sure it arrives at the hotel during our stay(we are there for 7 nights).
> 
> On the shipping address, should I include my name?  I won't have our room number since I am ordering it before we check in.
> 
> Also, where do we go to pick up the package?  We are staying club level, is this something the staff in the lounge will pick up for us.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!!  I have never shipped a package to a hotel before.



Yes, include your name. 

It will go to the Hotel Business Centre, I don`t think staff will collect it for you. 

When I picked up a parcel from RP Business Centre they asked for ID.


----------



## disney k family

schumigirl said:


> Yes, include your name.
> 
> It will go to the Hotel Business Centre, I don`t think staff will collect it for you.
> 
> When I picked up a parcel from RP Business Centre they asked for ID.


Thank you very much!!  This is helpful.


----------



## schumigirl

disney k family said:


> Thank you very much!!  This is helpful.



You are very welcome, hope you have a lovely time at PBH


----------



## jperrot1

jperrot1 said:


> You get little bottles, but I'm sure they'll bring you as many as you want.  The brand is Julien Farel.  You get: shampoo, conditioner, bar of soap for shower, bar of hand soap,  hand and body wash, hand and body cream.  All Julien Farel products.  To get a glance of these items, just search youtube Portofino Bay Hotel room tour.  Have a great day.


I wanted to update you on your shampoo quality question.  We are, right now, at Portofino Bay Hotel.  For the past couple days I have used the shampoo provided in the rooms, my wife’s top shelf from our hair stylist (eufora), and the shampoo provided at the spa/fitness center (Mandara Spa) on property.  So, you have to keep in mind this is hard water.  These are my results:

The Eufora shampoo doesn’t produce enough suds, and I won’t use it again for the rest of our stay.

The Mandara Spa shampoo suds up enough, and I will use it because it’s there after a workout.

The shampoo provided in the rooms provide the most suds.  

So,  I would suggest using the shampoo provided for great washing results.

Now, as for conditioning your hair, I think it’s a toss up.  I have used all 3 product lines mentioned, and I think I like the job of all 3.  

My final thoughts are use the shampoo provided, and only bring your own conditioner if it’s convenient enough to pack it.

As for the bars of soap and body wash provided, I like the body wash provided in the room, but the spa body wash is way nicer (scent).  The bars of soaps provided in the rooms are non-scented but not like a dove, and not like ivory.  It’s nice enough to me.  We brought our own bars of dove but didn’t take them out yet and I feel like it’s more because of the body wash that I like.

I should add all guests have complimentary access to the fitness center, but not to the showers and lockers.  If you book Club Level, which we did, you have complimentary access to the lockers, showers, and other parts of the spa facility.  Have a great day.


----------



## disney k family

One more quick question before we check in next week.  We booked a club level room for 7 nights and we prefer to be on the top floor.  A balcony would be fantastic but I understand there are not many available.  Should I call in my request for the top floor and a balcony if possible or should I just ask when we check in(we will arrive early, probably around 7:30 or 8:00am so we can get our express pass and head to the parks, but we don't need a room right away and would be willing to wait)


----------



## Madame

We’re at PBH now.  Lovely hotel.  Great walk or boat to the parks.  I’m afraid I can’t recommend club level for those with dietary allergies.  I thought last night it was just a one off (they had nothing they could guarantee as nut free according to a TM and supervisor - I think the TM that came to answer the question after we’d asked a regular TM if there were any nut free offerings was a supervisor.  

This morning we just checked in for breakfast after a quick RD.  The checkin TM looked at the menu and said it doesn’t look like anything is marked GF.  Sorry.   Then turned away .  I just ate some fruit and hardboiled eggs because *nothing* is marked GF.  I have GF cereal in the room I’ll eat, but definitely not worth it for us.


----------



## AngieInOH

jperrot1 said:


> I wanted to update you on your shampoo quality question.  We are, right now, at Portofino Bay Hotel.  For the past couple days I have used the shampoo provided in the rooms, my wife’s top shelf from our hair stylist (eufora), and the shampoo provided at the spa/fitness center (Mandara Spa) on property.  So, you have to keep in mind this is hard water.  These are my results:


Thank you for this!!


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

Does anyone know if they sell day passes for the pool area?


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Madame said:


> We’re at PBH now.  Lovely hotel.  Great walk or boat to the parks.  I’m afraid I can’t recommend club level for those with dietary allergies.  I thought last night it was just a one off (they had nothing they could guarantee as nut free according to a TM and supervisor - I think the TM that came to answer the question after we’d asked a regular TM if there were any nut free offerings was a supervisor.
> 
> This morning we just checked in for breakfast after a quick RD.  The checkin TM looked at the menu and said it doesn’t look like anything is marked GF.  Sorry.   Then turned away .  I just ate some fruit and hardboiled eggs because *nothing* is marked GF.  I have GF cereal in the room I’ll eat, but definitely not worth it for us.


As someone else that is gluten-free, this is why I won't splurge on club level.  I just don't feel confident I could get my money's worth.


----------



## Madame

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> As someone else that is gluten-free, this is why I won't splurge on club level.  I just don't feel confident I could get my money's worth.


Yes!  We loved the hotel and feature pool!  We’re having a blast and just upgraded to 3 park APs to pop back over during our DVC stay starting tonight for 6 nights (I refuse to buy any more day tickets for WDW & they won’t sell me an AP ). 

Just wanted to give a heads up to those with Celiacs/Gluten intolerance - gluten is hidden in so much that a concerted effort would need to be made by the venue to offer enough GF offerings to make it worthwhile!


----------



## MamaKate

GoofyDad_4427 said:


> Does anyone know if they sell day passes for the pool area?



I've never heard of any of the onsite hotels offering a day pass for the pool.  The best thing to do would be to call and confirm.


----------



## jperrot1

disney k family said:


> One more quick question before we check in next week.  We booked a club level room for 7 nights and we prefer to be on the top floor.  A balcony would be fantastic but I understand there are not many available.  Should I call in my request for the top floor and a balcony if possible or should I just ask when we check in(we will arrive early, probably around 7:30 or 8:00am so we can get our express pass and head to the parks, but we don't need a room right away and would be willing to wait)


We are at club level right now.  We were assigned villa 5th floor.  There’s lots of people assigned 5th floor villa building.  There’s also a 6th floor.  Nothing higher.  We didn’t ask for a specific location, floor, or view.  We have a great view of the beach pool.  I think many club level rooms will have a view of the beach pool, or the quiet pool., but I am not positive about that.  
You are correct that it will be difficult to get a balcony, and you will see why when you’re here.  There’s just very few rooms with a balcony.  
In any case I can tell you that this hotel with club level is an outstanding experience.  There’s a public access balcony on your way to the club lounge that is never full that you can go to with your club drink or snack. 
There’s a time before your arrival that the front desk gets your reservation.  I am not sure when that is but I feel like it might be the day before your arrival.  Maybe you could call the front desk the day before your arrival with your request.  But, I would guess you would be assigned 5th floor in most cases.  That’s my guess, because it seemed as if everyone we knew was staying club level we saw going to the 5 th floor villa.


----------



## joshua4

jperrot1 said:


> We are at club level right now.  We were assigned villa 5th floor.  There’s lots of people assigned 5th floor villa building.  There’s also a 6th floor.  Nothing higher.  We didn’t ask for a specific location, floor, or view.  We have a great view of the beach pool.  I think many club level rooms will have a view of the beach pool, or the quiet pool., but I am not positive about that.
> You are correct that it will be difficult to get a balcony, and you will see why when you’re here.  There’s just very few rooms with a balcony.
> In any case I can tell you that this hotel with club level is an outstanding experience.  There’s a public access balcony on your way to the club lounge that is never full that you can go to with your club drink or snack.
> There’s a time before your arrival that the front desk gets your reservation.  I am not sure when that is but I feel like it might be the day before your arrival.  Maybe you could call the front desk the day before your arrival with your request.  But, I would guess you would be assigned 5th floor in most cases.  That’s my guess, because it seemed as if everyone we knew was staying club level we saw going to the 5 th floor villa.


How far of a walk is it from villa 5th floor rooms to the club?  Also, how far from club to the boat?  Finally, How far from the villa room to the main pool?  Thanks!


----------



## yaya74

joshua4 said:


> How far of a walk is it from villa 5th floor rooms to the club?  Also, how far from club to the boat?  Finally, How far from the villa room to the main pool?  Thanks!




Here is my experience.......I dont know where all the club level rooms are located. 
BUT, based on my past two club level stays, my rooms with two queen beds were both located in the Villa wing, which is the wing on the top left. My first room was the last room at the end of the Villa wing facing all the trees and roads (don't remember the room #). My second room was #2374 above the Mandara Spa facing the quiet pool on the same floor as the club lounge (3rd floor). The Club lounge is at where the red marking is on the map. Room number closest to the club lounge is #233x... So I had to walk pass about 20 rooms (on one side) from the lounge to my room at #2374. But #2374 is close to the boat dock by getting out of the door that leads to the BICE restaurant. 

The structure of the PB hotel reminds me of the Animal Kingdom Lodge with long hallways....


----------



## Madame

yaya74 said:


> View attachment 695650
> 
> Here is my experience.......I dont know where all the club level rooms are located.
> BUT, based on my past two club level stays, my rooms with two queen beds were both located in the Villa wing, which is the wing on the top left. My first room was the last room at the end of the Villa wing facing all the trees and roads (don't remember the room #). My second room was #2374 above the Mandara Spa facing the quiet pool on the same floor as the club lounge (3rd floor). The Club lounge is at where the red marking is on the map. Room number closest to the club lounge is #233x... So I had to walk pass about 20 rooms (on one side) from the lounge to my room at #2374. But #2374 is close to the boat dock by getting out of the door that leads to the BICE restaurant.
> 
> The structure of the PB hotel reminds me of the Animal Kingdom Lodge with long hallways....


That was exactly what I thought - Kidani hallways…. We were 4th floor room ending in 97.  Literally at the END of the hallway.  It was a trek.


----------



## traci

What is the bathroom configuration of a club queen double - do they have walk-in showers or a tub?  They are not the same as a deluxe, correct?


----------



## MamaKate

Does the Villa pool offer food/beverage service?  We've only used the Beach pool in the past but in November it will only be my teen daughter and me and I think the Villa pool would be more relaxing. But I do like the food service offered at the Beach pool.


----------



## georgina

MamaKate said:


> Does the Villa pool offer food/beverage service?  We've only used the Beach pool in the past but in November it will only be my teen daughter and me and I think the Villa pool would be more relaxing. But I do like the food service offered at the Beach pool.


Yes the servers from the beach pool will come around, and you can always use the QR code by the chairs to place an order and they will bring it.


----------



## MamaKate

georgina said:


> Yes the servers from the beach pool will come around, and you can always use the QR code by the chairs to place an order and they will bring it.



Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## georgina

I love the Villa pool. Just hopped over there last week from Cabana Bay and had a nice fruit plate and cocktail. The rain came a bit earlier than predicted though, cutting my afternoon short.


----------



## Deb1993

smile145 said:


> Can you access the laundry room directly from the West Wing if you room is there without going to the Lobby or Villa wing?  I’ve been trying to find good maps.


We were just in the West Wing and if you walk past the elevators and through the Villa wing there is a sign for the elevator that brings you to the laundry room.


----------



## Deb1993

disney k family said:


> One more quick question before we check in next week.  We booked a club level room for 7 nights and we prefer to be on the top floor.  A balcony would be fantastic but I understand there are not many available.  Should I call in my request for the top floor and a balcony if possible or should I just ask when we check in(we will arrive early, probably around 7:30 or 8:00am so we can get our express pass and head to the parks, but we don't need a room right away and would be willing to wait)


A few trips ago, a top floor notification that somehow appeared on my (bay view) reservation resulted in us being on the 5th floor West Wing with a dungeon like window, not the normal large windows.  We asked them to remove that notification because we don't want to be in that awful room ever again.


----------



## Deb1993

MamaKate said:


> Does the Villa pool offer food/beverage service?  We've only used the Beach pool in the past but in November it will only be my teen daughter and me and I think the Villa pool would be more relaxing. But I do like the food service offered at the Beach pool.


Yes, the loungers have a QR code where you can place your order and it will be brought to you (from Splendido's).

The Villa Pool is lovely.


----------



## jperrot1

joshua4 said:


> How far of a walk is it from villa 5th floor rooms to the club?  Also, how far from club to the boat?  Finally, How far from the villa room to the main pool?  Thanks!


There are 2 different elevator locations for the villa.  One elevator is instant access to the spa and fitness center which is by the beach pool and  the quiet pool is just steps away.  The time it takes to get from 5th floor to the pools is 15 seconds from the time you call for the elevator and the time you step out of the elevator.  The beach pool is pretty much right there.  The quiet pool is also a few steps from the elevator.  The short answer is a couple minutes on average from any 5th floor room to the pools.  
To get to the club lounge, or walk to the boat transportation, you would go to the other elevators on the other side of the floor.  It could take around a minute to get to these elevators, depending where your specific room is located on the hallway.  Once you call for the elevator, it will take under a minute to wait for an elevator, get off elevator (3rd floor) and walk to the club lounge.  The quick answer is 1-2 minutes.
Now, you would take those same elevators for club lounge access to get to the boats, but you would take the elevator down to the 1st floor.  It’s about a 2 minute walk from when you step off the elevators and get to the boat.  The quick answer is 3-5 minutes from any given room to the boat.
I know you didn’t ask this question, but I would guess you will be going from the club lounge to the boat, and that will be 3 minutes 
I can recommend a club room for a convenient room location, and great vacation experience.  
Have a great day.


----------



## yaya74

traci said:


> What is the bathroom configuration of a club queen double - do they have walk-in showers or a tub?  They are not the same as a deluxe, correct?


The first club 2 queen room I stayed at back in 2017 had a HUGE bathroom with a walk-in shower AND a jacuzzi tub. The sink, tub, shower, and toilet were all enclosed in the same room. 
The room I stayed in two weeks ago does not have a tub, just a walk-in shower. It is still a nice size bathroom. The bedroom side is very roomy.


----------



## traci

yaya74 said:


> The first club 2 queen room I stayed at back in 2017 had a HUGE bathroom with a walk-in shower AND a jacuzzi tub. The sink, tub, shower, and toilet were all enclosed in the same room.
> The room I stayed in two weeks ago does not have a tub, just a walk-in shower. It is still a nice size bathroom. The bedroom side is very roomy.


Thank you yaya


----------



## mistysue

Madame said:


> Yes!  We loved the hotel and feature pool!  We’re having a blast and just upgraded to 3 park APs to pop back over during our DVC stay starting tonight for 6 nights (I refuse to buy any more day tickets for WDW & they won’t sell me an AP ).
> 
> Just wanted to give a heads up to those with Celiacs/Gluten intolerance - gluten is hidden in so much that a concerted effort would need to be made by the venue to offer enough GF offerings to make it worthwhile!


Did you do anything to contact them in advance about your allergies, or just ask when you were there? 
I've been told a few times to contact the hotel when we get closer and I'm wondering if it seems to make a difference for people. I have until early November.


----------



## Madame

mistysue said:


> Did you do anything to contact them in advance about your allergies, or just ask when you were there?
> I've been told a few times to contact the hotel when we get closer and I'm wondering if it seems to make a difference for people. I have until early November.


Yes. This was the response.  We were very proactive.


----------



## mistysue

Madame said:


> Yes. This was the response.  We were very proactive.


That's not reassuring. Thank you for letting us know what we're getting in to.


----------



## hultrain

Hi. I’m sure this is answered somewhere in this long thread so sorry if this is a repeat, but where can I find the most current water taxi/bus schedule?  What’s the best form of transportation to get to the parks early? Taxi? Bus? Walk?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

No schedule, the water taxis just run continuously during reasonable hours except when stopped due to weather. Water taxi or walk are always the easiest & best choices, weather permitting.


----------



## Jamie77

CAPSLOCK said:


> No schedule, the water taxis just run continuously during reasonable hours except when stopped due to weather. Water taxi or walk are always the easiest & best choices, weather permitting.


I just got back from Portofino.  While standing in line at the boat dock I overheard a person tell another that the water taxis run on the 7's.  9:07, 9:17, 9:27, etc.  I hadn't heard of that before my stay but I timed it and sure enough, that's when a water taxi would show up.  At times it took a minute or two more but it did help to know where I was time-wise if I'd just shown up at the dock.


----------



## disney k family

I want to say a quick thank you to everyone who answered my questions regarding Portofino Bay!!! We stayed 7 nights from August 24-31 in a club level room.  

I would definitely recommend the club rooms.  We enjoyed eating in the lounge every day!!  

Breakfast:  There was a really nice variety at breakfast and everyone(myself, husband and children ages 14 and 17)was able to find something they enjoyed eating.  If you did not want the hot offerings there was yogurt, bagels, fruit or cereal every day.  

Lunch:  We took lunchtime breaks from the parks everyday because it was very hot.  We were surprised that the lounge also worked for us at lunch time.  It alternated daily from warm breadsticks with marinara sauce to warm pretzels with a mustard dip.  They also had veggies, dip, chips, pita bread and cookies/pastries

Dinner:  Dinner was also enjoyable.  We checked it out each evening to see if it was something we were interested in and surprisingly it worked great for our family.  I am not a huge fan of pork so the night they offered that I ate the veggies and had a salad.

Dessert from 8:00-9:00pm was ok. Nothing worth going out of your way for but still nice if you were in the area.

The club lounge saved us a lot of money because we never wanted to eat in the restaurants.  The kids grabbed snacks in the parks(ice cream, butter beer, fudge, Cinnabon, icees and voodoo donuts) but we didn't step foot inside a restaurant.  The one thing I will say is that the club lounge was pretty busy and the employees work hard.  They were constantly cleaning and replenishing food.  They seemed very patient and kind but maybe a bit over worked.  Some of the families in the club lounge were "needy" but the staff always put a smile on their face and helped.  Some families perhaps should have been reminded to use the serving tongs and not stick their hands in the cookies, dinner rolls or other dishes.  I was a bit out of my comfort zone since we have not eaten out much  in the last couple years but I quickly got over it and enjoyed the experience.

I would highly recommend  Portofino Bay.  We loved the extra space in the room and we didn't feel like we were on top of each other like you do in smaller hotel rooms.  I requested a high floor and we were placed on the 5th floor overlooking the Villa pool.  It took about 3-4 minutes to get to the club lounge.  We also spent a couple afternoons at the villa pool.  It was nice and relaxing.  The boat service was quick and one day we decided to walk because there was a pretty big line up.  Thank you for the tip to walk through the Hard Rock parking lot.  We couldn't believe how quickly we got to city walk.  We walked by an employee in the Hard Rock parking lot and he smiled and said "you found the secret short cut"

All in all it was a great trip and we all agree that we prefer Portofino Bay over Royal Pacific where we stayed about 5 years ago.  Hoping to be able to return next year for another week long trip!


----------



## Tink Fans

Here is the new menu (new chef) for the lounge.  Staff are all wonderful and *Disney K Family* gave a perfect description above.  We are enjoying Club very much and chatting with all the staff.


----------



## youngdeb12

Which method is best for submitting room requests?  Email or calling the hotel directly?  We will be there in just over 3 weeks!


----------



## Tink Fans

I emailed a few days before and they replied.     I was happy with the room they gave us -and it was ready by 1 pm (bonus)


----------



## Runnsally

youngdeb12 said:


> Which method is best for submitting room requests?  Email or calling the hotel directly?  We will be there in just over 3 weeks!


Email 30d before worked well for me.


----------



## jcvalenti

Just got back from a 5 Night stay at Portofino for our first "all Universal" trip.   We've stayed at Portofino Bay before and enjoyed it, but this was our first stay in a Club Level room.   We went Club Level because the cost increase at the time we booked was negligible.  Let me say after this experience, I may never stay anywhere other than Club Level again at this hotel - what a wonderful experience.  The staff was INCREDIBLY friendly and the space they have was very well designed and meticulously tidy.  The food offerings, while not overwhelming, were all extremely well done (the menu posted just the other week was accurate during our stay).  During cocktail hour, the wine they offered was head and shoulders above any other "house pour" I've had when traveling.  Being able to stop by every day on the way into the park and grab some drinks and light snacks was a welcome benefit.  Also, for you coffee fans, they had an incredibly fully-automatic machine that made all the basic coffee and milk drinks - so you can factor in that Starbucks habit into deciding whether Club Level is worth it to you.   The last Disney club level stay I had was Polynesian in December 2017 - while we really enjoyed that, purely on the food and snacks, this club wins.

As far as the hotel itself, our room showed a little wear and tear, but was super clean.  The massive bathroom eats up a lot of space, but overall the room was super spacious.  We had a pretty great view of the Villa and Beach pools and once you learn the sprawling hotel layout, getting to and from the boat launch is simple.  The housekeeping staff came daily (a welcome change from current Disney operations).  Every single hotel employee we encountered was friendly and helpful.  My favorite thing from this stay ?   The Universal Hotel Concierge text number.  I found myself texting basic questions all night long and always had a great response within a minute.  One day we went to Volcano Bay and it took a LONG time for our bus to come - after 25 minutes I texted the number and they immediately went to work on finding out the problem and getting a new bus dispatched.  Super helpful !

All in all a really good trip.  Universal is not Disney, but that's not all bad.  We had just been to Disney a month prior, so we really had a chance to compare and contrast this trip.  There were a lot of things I noticed that Disney better be super worried about if anyone at the company cares about long term satisfaction anymore.  Of the "new" rides, Hagrid's and Velocicoaster were both amazing - my wife and son both said Velocicoaster was more fun that anything new at Disney (and it went from announced to open in 1/4 of the time of Guardians.  We also noticed Universal's bathrooms were impeccable - much cleaner than Disney's on the last couple trips.  Planning the trip was also significantly less of a hassle - no park pass BS, no need to spring awake and pay extra for Genie+, no staring at my phone all day in the park.  The "value" of Portofino Bay compared to any Disney Deluxe level resort is obvious - as nice (if not nicer) of a room, somewhere around 1/3 the rack rate price.  Factor in that Express Pass perk and it's a no brainer - stay at Universal if you can.


----------



## Jujumama

Runnsally said:


> Email 30d before worked well for me.


What Email are you using to contact the hotel?  All the hotel email hyperlinks are not working for me.


----------



## hultrain

Is there a way to do online check in or do you have to do it in person?  If they do online check in, how do I access it? Is there an app or something?


----------



## Runnsally

Jujumama said:


> What Email are you using to contact the hotel?  All the hotel email hyperlinks are not working for me.


portofinocustomerservice@loewshotels.com


----------



## iona

Having a last minute panic… Is the mini fridge big enough for a bottle of wine or should we bring a bottle of red?


----------



## smile145

Have just checked in this morning for a week.  Staying in a Villa Parlor Suite with connecting King with club access.  We are in the West Wing with a very large balcony overlooking the harbor which is beautiful.  Surprisingly the room was ready at 930am.


----------



## Tink Fans

iona said:


> Having a last minute panic… Is the mini fridge big enough for a bottle of wine or should we bring a bottle of red?


Yes!! They gave us a bottle of white wine and chocolate covered strawberries in the club lounge on our last night and it fit in fridge.  ENJOY!!!


----------



## iona

Tink Fans said:


> Yes!! They gave us a bottle of white wine and chocolate covered strawberries in the club lounge on our last night and it fit in fridge.  ENJOY!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## jf256

We have an amex fine hotel rate booked for march. 
Anyone done this recently and give us a review - we are only doing the one night - hoping to get there around 7am from disney drop bags off and make use of early entry and passes and then check out at 4pm the day after and storing bags. 
I think the deal is getting $100 dinner credit - how does this work?


----------



## jcvalenti

iona said:


> Having a last minute panic… Is the mini fridge big enough for a bottle of wine or should we bring a bottle of red?


The mini fridge doesn't get real cold though (not that you should drink most whites too cold).   However, if you need to speed chill some white, just grab some salt packets, dump them in the ice bucket, fill with ice.   Then wet a hand towel with the coldest water you can get from the sink, wring it out, wrap your bottle with it, and put it in the ice bucket covered with as much ice as possible.   About 10 minutes later, rapid chilled white.

Sincerely, a guy who always forgets to chill white wine before the company comes over.


----------



## mort1331

iona said:


> Having a last minute panic… Is the mini fridge big enough for a bottle of wine or should we bring a bottle of red?


Bring a bottle of both


----------



## Minnie1222

Can I still purchase annual passes or park tickets in the lobby? I may go to Universal in a few weeks. Thank you.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

jf256 said:


> We have an amex fine hotel rate booked for march.
> Anyone done this recently and give us a review - we are only doing the one night - hoping to get there around 7am from disney drop bags off and make use of early entry and passes and then check out at 4pm the day after and storing bags.
> I think the deal is getting $100 dinner credit - how does this work?


This is how we stayed at Portofino twice so far. AMEX Platinum card booked through AMEX fine resorts. The dinner credit is taken off your bill at the end of stay if you charge it to your room. If you charge it to your card it's credited back to the card. You also get breakfast for 2 every day including checkout day. It's so worth it. Made to order omelets and other breakfast items buffet style but they will cook to order also. You will also get a $200 statement credit. Best deal going right now. We arrive this Saturday for 7 nights. Can't wait!


----------



## iona

Minnie1222 said:


> Can I still purchase annual passes or park tickets in the lobby? I may go to Universal in a few weeks. Thank you.


Yes  We picked up our APs there but they were definitely selling tickets too.


----------



## Nabas

The view from our room on our most recent stay.


----------



## Nabas

And the view from The Thirsty Fish.


----------



## PinkPixel

jcvalenti said:


> Just got back from a 5 Night stay at Portofino for our first "all Universal" trip.   We've stayed at Portofino Bay before and enjoyed it, but this was our first stay in a Club Level room.   We went Club Level because the cost increase at the time we booked was negligible.  Let me say after this experience, I may never stay anywhere other than Club Level again at this hotel - what a wonderful experience.  The staff was INCREDIBLY friendly and the space they have was very well designed and meticulously tidy.  The food offerings, while not overwhelming, were all extremely well done (the menu posted just the other week was accurate during our stay).  During cocktail hour, the wine they offered was head and shoulders above any other "house pour" I've had when traveling.  Being able to stop by every day on the way into the park and grab some drinks and light snacks was a welcome benefit.  Also, for you coffee fans, they had an incredibly fully-automatic machine that made all the basic coffee and milk drinks - so you can factor in that Starbucks habit into deciding whether Club Level is worth it to you.   The last Disney club level stay I had was Polynesian in December 2017 - while we really enjoyed that, purely on the food and snacks, this club wins.
> 
> As far as the hotel itself, our room showed a little wear and tear, but was super clean.  The massive bathroom eats up a lot of space, but overall the room was super spacious.  We had a pretty great view of the Villa and Beach pools and once you learn the sprawling hotel layout, getting to and from the boat launch is simple.  The housekeeping staff came daily (a welcome change from current Disney operations).  Every single hotel employee we encountered was friendly and helpful.  My favorite thing from this stay ?   The Universal Hotel Concierge text number.  I found myself texting basic questions all night long and always had a great response within a minute.  One day we went to Volcano Bay and it took a LONG time for our bus to come - after 25 minutes I texted the number and they immediately went to work on finding out the problem and getting a new bus dispatched.  Super helpful !
> 
> All in all a really good trip.  Universal is not Disney, but that's not all bad.  We had just been to Disney a month prior, so we really had a chance to compare and contrast this trip.  There were a lot of things I noticed that Disney better be super worried about if anyone at the company cares about long term satisfaction anymore.  Of the "new" rides, Hagrid's and Velocicoaster were both amazing - my wife and son both said Velocicoaster was more fun that anything new at Disney (and it went from announced to open in 1/4 of the time of Guardians.  We also noticed Universal's bathrooms were impeccable - much cleaner than Disney's on the last couple trips.  Planning the trip was also significantly less of a hassle - no park pass BS, no need to spring awake and pay extra for Genie+, no staring at my phone all day in the park.  The "value" of Portofino Bay compared to any Disney Deluxe level resort is obvious - as nice (if not nicer) of a room, somewhere around 1/3 the rack rate price.  Factor in that Express Pass perk and it's a no brainer - stay at Universal if you can.


What did you do besides Hagrids and velicoaster ? Curious thanks


----------



## Minnie1222

iona said:


> Yes  We picked up our APs there but they were definitely selling tickets too.


Great! Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Minnie1222

Nabas said:


> The view from our room on our most recent stay.
> 
> View attachment 708644


Beautiful! You must be close to Starbucks here?


----------



## zillayen

We just got back from a week at Portofino in Minions Suite room 1282. This was in the East Wing almost all the way on the end. We’ve stayed in the West Wing before (3151) which I preferred because it was closer to the boat launch and path and pool, but the East Wing was definitely quieter. Room 1282 has a Juliette balcony off the king room which was very nice. 

Views from the balcony


----------



## jcvalenti

PinkPixel said:


> What did you do besides Hagrids and velicoaster ? Curious thanks


I didn't do a whole lot this trip (I'm a tall guy with big shoulders ... barely fit on many of the rides my last trip to Universal in 2015 ... the extra 30 I put on during Covid made fitting on most of the new rides pretty tough.   On our last trip, the newest rides were Gringott's, Transformers and Minion Mayhem (which soft opened our last day there).  Since our last trip, Hagrid's, Velocicoaster, Kong, Fast & Furious, Jimmy Fallon, Bourne Stunt Spectacular were all added.  Mummy and Poseidon's Fury apparently had some significant work done.  

Kong was pretty fun (though I'm not sure I'd wait the hour it was showing at times if I didn't have Express Pass).  Poseidon's Fury is ludicrous and so bad it's entertaining.  Spiderman is still a fantastic ride even at it's advanced age (heck, if Disney stole the ride and updated the film to MCU quality .... wow).


----------



## Nabas

Minnie1222 said:


> Beautiful! You must be close to Starbucks here?


Yes, the Starbucks was just an elevator away!


----------



## Nabas

A view of the quiet pool.


----------



## PinkPixel

jcvalenti said:


> I didn't do a whole lot this trip (I'm a tall guy with big shoulders ... barely fit on many of the rides my last trip to Universal in 2015 ... the extra 30 I put on during Covid made fitting on most of the new rides pretty tough.   On our last trip, the newest rides were Gringott's, Transformers and Minion Mayhem (which soft opened our last day there).  Since our last trip, Hagrid's, Velocicoaster, Kong, Fast & Furious, Jimmy Fallon, Bourne Stunt Spectacular were all added.  Mummy and Poseidon's Fury apparently had some significant work done.
> 
> Kong was pretty fun (though I'm not sure I'd wait the hour it was showing at times if I didn't have Express Pass).  Poseidon's Fury is ludicrous and so bad it's entertaining.  Spiderman is still a fantastic ride even at it's advanced age (heck, if Disney stole the ride and updated the film to MCU quality .... wow).


thanks! Haven't been to UO in ages and just starting to research again.


----------



## jf256

Jimmy Mouse said:


> This is how we stayed at Portofino twice so far. AMEX Platinum card booked through AMEX fine resorts. The dinner credit is taken off your bill at the end of stay if you charge it to your room. If you charge it to your card it's credited back to the card. You also get breakfast for 2 every day including checkout day. It's so worth it. Made to order omelets and other breakfast items buffet style but they will cook to order also. You will also get a $200 statement credit. Best deal going right now. We arrive this Saturday for 7 nights. Can't wait



Apologies - but what is the $200 statement credit for? Also what restaurant is the dinner credit for? Worth booking something in advance?


----------



## iona

I can’t help re the statement credit but the dinner credit is a $100 credit that can be used at any of the F&B locations at Portofino Bay apart from Bice. Here’s the welcome letter we received:


----------



## schumigirl

iona said:


> I can’t help re the statement credit but the dinner credit is a $100 credit that can be used at any of the F&B locations at Portofino Bay apart from Bice. Here’s the welcome letter we received:
> View attachment 709283



Thanks for posting Iona


----------



## iona

iona said:


> I can’t help re the statement credit but the dinner credit is a $100 credit that can be used at any of the F&B locations at Portofino Bay apart from Bice. Here’s the welcome letter we received:


Also worth mentioning that whilst it says the breakfast credit is for Trattoria al Porto we were told that we could also use it ($68 per day between the two of us) at Starbucks or towards room service. That would be a lot of Starbucks…


----------



## Disneytam

Here's a bit of a crazy question. Can anyone tell me the parking situation at PBR? Do they have outside parking lots or a parking garage? We were thinking of renting a small U-Haul type trailer to use to move our group from OKW at Disney to PBR and then on to Bay Lake Tower at Disney again. It would be for all the luggage. Also can anyone local recommend a close rental place? We would like to pick it up when we are staying at OKW and then drop it off after we move to Bay Lake Towers. Thank you for any info.


----------



## jcvalenti

Disneytam said:


> Here's a bit of a crazy question. Can anyone tell me the parking situation at PBR? Do they have outside parking lots or a parking garage? We were thinking of renting a small U-Haul type trailer to use to move our group from OKW at Disney to PBR and then on to Bay Lake Tower at Disney again. It would be for all the luggage. Also can anyone local recommend a close rental place? We would like to pick it up when we are staying at OKW and then drop it off after we move to Bay Lake Towers. Thank you for any info.


They have a huge parking garage.  Not sure it would be big enough for a trailer though (and they might charge you for two spots).  Not sure if you're driving your own vehicle or what your car needs are while you're there, but the parking cost and car rental costs could be huge ... you might want to look into scheduling a car (or, depending on your needs, a transit connect or similar large van) on your transfer days.  We did that for our recent trip and it was really reasonable.  The cost of our limo and ubers when we needed them was far less than rental cars and parking for us.

In your situation, if you have a car, maybe you could hire a van just to take your luggage to the resort for less than a u-haul rental (and without the hassle of getting/returning it)


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

jf256 said:


> Apologies - but what is the $200 statement credit for? Also what restaurant is the dinner credit for? Worth booking something in advance?


Once a year you get a $200 statement credit on a vacation booked through AMEX Fine Resorts and Hotels. The dinner credit is automatically applied once you eat dinner at the resort. As a pp said, Bice is excluded. Mama Della's imo is better food and is included.


----------



## Disneytam

jcvalenti said:


> They have a huge parking garage.  Not sure it would be big enough for a trailer though (and they might charge you for two spots).  Not sure if you're driving your own vehicle or what your car needs are while you're there, but the parking cost and car rental costs could be huge ... you might want to look into scheduling a car (or, depending on your needs, a transit connect or similar large van) on your transfer days.  We did that for our recent trip and it was really reasonable.  The cost of our limo and ubers when we needed them was far less than rental cars and parking for us.
> 
> In your situation, if you have a car, maybe you could hire a van just to take your luggage to the resort for less than a u-haul rental (and without the hassle of getting/returning it)


Thank you for the response. We are flying but meeting up with family members that are local and will have a car. Over the course of the vacation we are switching hotels three times so that was the reason for the idea of using a small trailer. We have decided to book a car service to pick us up at the airport and to move us between hotels. Not a bad price, no extra parking fee and probably much less overall hassle.


----------



## jcvalenti

Disneytam said:


> Thank you for the response. We are flying but meeting up with family members that are local and will have a car. Over the course of the vacation we are switching hotels three times so that was the reason for the idea of using a small trailer. We have decided to book a car service to pick us up at the airport and to move us between hotels. Not a bad price, no extra parking fee and probably much less overall hassle.


We've been going to Orlando on vacation nearly yearly since 2004 .... I used to be hardcore "rent a car and stay offsite".  Between the rise in those costs, the extra parking charges and the increase availability of car services and ride share services, we haven't rented a car in a few years and It's been both more convenient and less money.  Of course it helps when your kids are out of car seats and you don't need strollers any more, it's a whole lot easier.  Hope it works out for you !


----------



## agavegirl1

Last night at Portofino.  I was happy the Lavenderia  is open since we like to do laundry before leaving.  Just in case it hasn’t been covered yet, the guest laundry is located near the entrance to the Villa Pool in the Villa wing on the 2nd floor.  You need your room key to enter.  There are 3 front loading washers and 5 front loading dryers.  Washers are $4.00 for 35-40 minutes and dryers are $4.00 for 50 minutes.  Jeans took 2 dryer cycles.  All are credit card machines.  There is also a flat screen TV if you choose to hang out in the laundry.  We go to the pool and set a timer on our phone.


----------



## Lewisc

Are the Universal hotels currently offering room service?


----------



## MamaKate

Lewisc said:


> Are the Universal hotels currently offering room service?



Yes.  I've used it a few times in both 2021 and 2022.


----------



## agavegirl1

Lewisc said:


> Are the Universal hotels currently offering room service?


There was a multi-page room service menu in our room.


----------



## DisneyMom93

Can anyone please tell me if PBH has the retractable laundry line above the tubs in the bathroom (to dry a swimsuit, etc)? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zillayen

DisneyMom93 said:


> Can anyone please tell me if PBH has the retractable laundry line above the tubs in the bathroom (to dry a swimsuit, etc)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes they did when we were there last month.


----------



## DisneyMom93

zillayen said:


> Yes they did when we were there last month.


THANK YOU!


----------



## glamdring269

Nevermind, did manage to find some posts regarding AMEX FHR stays from last year that answered my questions.


----------



## christophfam

Just back from a five night stay at Portifino and had a wonderful stay. I’ve stayed a few nights here and there over the years but this trip actually spent time enjoying the resort. It was truly relaxing and such a beautiful resort.  I think I may be leaning towards it being my new favorite. It has taken me all these years to figure out the layout and not get lost as well. It’s a massive resort with lobby, pool and harbor all on different levels. 

For those who are curious about which rooms have the new bathroom layout with the enclosed toilet, only the deluxe rooms in the villa wing have this layout. I really wanted that separate water closet and was able to get it since I’d booked deluxe.  Club rooms would receive this layout as well. When you have four girls getting ready in the mornings, it’s a godsend. Just wish they would have frosted the showers doors as well.

Looking forward to my next stay in February!


----------



## kimmar067

...just got back over a week ago:


----------



## kimmar067

...breakfast at Trattoria - BEST omelette I've ever eaten!


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067

christophfam said:


> Just back from a five night stay at Portifino and had a wonderful stay.....It has taken me all these years to figure out the layout and not get lost as well. It’s a massive resort with lobby, pool and harbor all on different levels.....


...ITA - it was too darn spread out and confusing....I especially loved the pool area - so relaxing.


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## sjc07

We have a Deluxe Room booked for next month and I called the reservations line asking if we could upgrade our booking to Club. The rep said no, but that we could ask at the check-in desk upon arrival. Has anyone had success doing this? Also wondering how much the upgrade would cost (rep didn't know when I asked)...


----------



## hildarumpole

sjc07 said:


> We have a Deluxe Room booked for next month and I called the reservations line asking if we could upgrade our booking to Club. The rep said no, but that we could ask at the check-in desk upon arrival. Has anyone had success doing this? Also wondering how much the upgrade would cost (rep didn't know when I asked)...


We were offered Club upgrade at check-in for our September trip.  It was $150/night.  I don't know if the price varies.  We didn't take it, because it was just me and my minor age son and we had plans to eat at specific favorite restaurants of his in the parks and City Walk, so wasn't worth the additional cost.


----------



## csimonri

Is there a list of when there are annual pass discounts on the rooms at Portofino Bay? do they publish when? Is there a web site that has dates of discounted rooms?


----------



## Nabas

csimonri said:


> Is there a list of when there are annual pass discounts on the rooms at Portofino Bay? do they publish when? Is there a web site that has dates of discounted rooms?


There is no published list of annual pass room discounts.  You just have to stalk the ap website:

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/annual-passes/hotel-offers


----------



## Disneytam

sjc07 said:


> We have a Deluxe Room booked for next month and I called the reservations line asking if we could upgrade our booking to Club. The rep said no, but that we could ask at the check-in desk upon arrival. Has anyone had success doing this? Also wondering how much the upgrade would cost (rep didn't know when I asked).


Do you have an AP? The difference between our Club Level room and a standard room is less than $75 a night, and we will be staying at the end of the month. I just checked and there looks to be a lot of available rooms but I didn't know what days you were going. Might be something to look into if you haven't already.


----------



## sjc07

Disneytam said:


> Do you have an AP? The difference between our Club Level room and a standard room is less than $75 a night, and we will be staying at the end of the month. I just checked and there looks to be a lot of available rooms but I didn't know what days you were going. Might be something to look into if you haven't already.


Thanks, we don't have an AP.  I did notice that a club level room shows as being available for ~$60 more per night for a 3 night stay (Fri-Mon). Our stay in the non-club room is Sat-Mon in that same window but the option doesn't appear for that time range unfortunately. I'm hoping we can upgrade at check-in for around the same cost, but it sounds like it might be more (based on the experience of one of the previous posters).


----------



## Nabas

sjc07 said:


> Thanks, we don't have an AP.  I did notice that a club level room shows as being available for ~$60 more per night for a 3 night stay (Fri-Mon). Our stay in the non-club room is Sat-Mon in that same window but the option doesn't appear for that time range unfortunately. I'm hoping we can upgrade at check-in for around the same cost, but it sounds like it might be more (based on the experience of one of the previous posters).


The best rate you are likely to get is one that you've booked in advance.

Universal uses a complex algorithm to determine room rates and availability.  (For example, if you try to book one night, nothing might show up.  But if you book 3 nights, the room you are looking for is available.)

In addition, it appears that if another guest cancels a room, that room will be freed up at that rate.

The point is, keep checking (multiple times per day, if possible) and the room you are looking for might just show up.


----------



## DisneyMom93

Just got back from PBH. We usually stay at HRH but decided to try PBH this trip. We really enjoyed our stay. The hotel definitely has a more relaxing atmosphere than Hard Rock. We never enjoy the loud rock music in the lobby at all times of the day, but we would still stay there if we have to.

Again, as for PBH we really liked it and we think that will be our first choice from now on. Our only real complaints about PBH are:

1) We rented a cabana and it was filthy. They didn't clean the table or chairs. They are wrought iron style so not easy to just wipe down ourselves. The lounge chair cushions felt old and dirty too. They have the lounge chair towels that stay on with a "hood," so that was nice. They should whip out a power washer each morning when they know they have a cabana reservation. 

Also, the privacy panels don't stay closed. The velcro tabs are so old they don't stick. The family in the cabana next to us complained and someone came over and reattached the velcro, but as soon as they walked away the panels came apart again (it was breezy).  I happened to have two large safety pins in our room so we got them and used them for the one side that separated us from them. The cabanas are very close together. The panels also seemed very old and dirty. The whole cabana felt old and dirty. But it was nice having one,  just not as "nice" as we expected.

2) Mama Della's... The food was good. Nothing amazing, but pretty good for Universal. We all enjoyed our meals. The service was good, too. My only complaint is the "entertainment" while dining. We don't enjoy live entertainment that comes to your table. We find it awkward, and prefer to just enjoy our meal. I also don't appreciate the obvious waiting for a tip. We should not have to "pay" for entertainment... especially when it's so awkward. We preferred listening to them on the balcony. We really enjoyed that.

3) The shower curtain liner in our room was gross (stained and smelled mildewed). I texted their service for them to change it out when they come up to clean our room. Instead someone came up and brought it to me a few minutes later. He just handed it to me. I asked him if he expected me to change it out. I'm not sure he spoke English, which is fine, but he basically told me yes, and pointed to my bathroom. So I didn't appreciate having to remove the old one and put in the new one. (It was a new packaged one, which was nice.) I probably should have complained and asked them to do it but it all seemed pretty ridiculous. Fortunately they just snap off and on so it was simple to do. But still.

4) Not a big issue... Probably not a "complaint," but I REALLY wish they had a separate sink/vanity so we didn't have to wait for someone to be done using the bathroom to brush our teeth, get ready, etc. Doesn't work so well with four people, family or not. I did move the blow dryer and my make-up, styling products, etc to the coffee station area (moved all the coffee stuff to one side since we don't use it). I got ready there each morning. Not a big deal, but the mirror was too high for me for it to be very useful.

That's all I can think of right now. Even with those few complaints I wish I was still there right now.


----------



## musika

Has anyone used the kids club Campo Portofino recently that could comment? I see on this thread it's still offered but can't seem to find any info on the official site about whether it's returned post Covid or not.


----------



## Araminta18

Just got a nice deal on Portofino Bay via Priceline.  Will Bell Services store luggage after checkout if we plan to head to the parks and won't be leaving until later that evening?


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Araminta18 said:


> Just got a nice deal on Portofino Bay via Priceline.  Will Bell Services store luggage after checkout if we plan to head to the parks and won't be leaving until later that evening?


Yes. You’ll take a picture of your claim check to show/text when you’re ready to pick up. It’s customary to tip, as well.


----------



## Brandilla

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Yes. You’ll take a picture of your claim check to show/text when you’re ready to pick up. It’s customary to tip, as well.



Just seconding the yes. We did this early last month. Dropped our bags off around noonish, then came back around 9pm after parks closed at 8 and picked them up. Easy peasy. And yes, tip the staff.


----------



## Jim972

Hey Everyone,

If I'm staying on a club level, and checking in early in the morning, can I use the club level perks upon check in?

Thanks


----------



## Robo56

Jim972 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> If I'm staying on a club level, and checking in early in the morning, can I use the club level perks upon check in?


Yes, we were able to use club level perks on check in February when  I took my family.  We went in and had breakfast before we started our day. I don‘t think that has changed.


----------



## Disneytam

Jim972 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> If I'm staying on a club level, and checking in early in the morning, can I use the club level perks upon check in?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can. We were just there last week and placed our luggage with bell services and had breakfast in the lounge before we headed to the parks. After you walk through the doors into the lounge there will be a cast member standing by a podium that will ask you your room number. Just tell them you just checked in and don't have a room number yet. 

However unlike Disney Club Level you can only use the lounge until 11 am of your check out day. At Disney you can use the lounge for your entire day after you check out. Have a great trip and don't forget to use the cappuccino machine in the lounge. It is kind of hidden all the way to the left of the lounge in the old bar area, next to the door. If you don't know it's there you would probably never find it as it's far away from all the other food and drinks.


----------



## Minnie1222

Crew members were covering plants throughout PB and the parks yesterday.


----------

